# [LT] Lithuania | road infrastructure • Lietuvos keliai



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Done!


----------



## Xmaster

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Those expressways almost look like motorways (there are probably U-turns on them).


----------



## Dan

It seems surprising that Kaunas-Vilnius isn't motorway standard!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, it's shown on most map as a motorway... Maybe it are just slight differences, maybe some U-turns or lack of shoulders. 

I'm still hoping for a full motorway from Warszawa to Tallinn though.


----------



## RipleyLV

Does Lithuania have a ekspressway sign? I haven't seen one yet. Even Latvia has one, although there are no real ekspressways.


----------



## Verso

^ That sign just means the road is reserved for motor vehicles, it's not necessarily an expressway. As we could see, even a street in Berlin with 50-km/h speed limit has that sign.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm still hoping for a full motorway from Warszawa to Tallinn though.


At the moment, work is in progress to set the route for a 2x2-lane via Baltica in Estonia...but I don't think it will be built in the next 15 years.


----------



## Triceratops

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm still hoping for a full motorway from Warszawa to Tallinn though.


I doubt that will come in the nearest 15 years! To have 2x2 road from Tallinn to Warsaw means not just to upgrade the existing ones but almost built totally a new highway road, which will cost enormous amounts of money for all our countries!!


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> Does Lithuania have a ekspressway sign? I haven't seen one yet. Even Latvia has one, although there are no real ekspressways.


Yes we have this sign. 
It looks actually like this:








Just as I know it is being used just in A1 Vilnius-Kaunas expressway and just in one part of it and this sign means you can do 110 km/h.
And I have no idea why Vilnius-Kaunas isn't motorway. I think it's because shoulders are not wide enough in some parts, but they also could then upgrade this road to expressway standart with a speed limit 110 km/h, because now it's allowed just 100 km/h and in Vilnius-Kaunas I think there aren't any U-Turn


----------



## Triceratops

well, making there shoulders and constructing U-Turns isn't such a problem in LT! especially when regarding on the roads, which are brought in very good condition even very far from Kaunas and Vilnius, I don't understand why it's such a problem to make shoulders and U-Turns on the country's main highway, regarding the fact that LT government spends quite lot of money on roads?!


----------



## Majestic

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm still hoping for a full motorway from Warszawa to Tallinn though.


It would always be nice to see a motorway here or there every now and then. The thing is there's hardly any car traffic on this route, it's truckers who own this road. What's critical is upgrading this route to a main highway with hard shoulders and building crucial bypasses to relieve all those villages the road runs through.


----------



## Xmaster

Nice picture looking towards new southern bypass of Vilnius
Photo (c) Vytautas_LT from miestai.net/forumas









And 2 old photos how bypass looked just before opening:
Photo (c) SPX from miestai.net/forumas
















And new viaduct: 
Photo (c) Kema from miestai.net/forumas


----------



## Majestic

^^ Cool pictures!

Is this a motorway or expressway status road? What's the length and approx. cost?


----------



## Xmaster

Majestic said:


> ^^ Cool pictures!
> 
> Is this a motorway or expressway status road? What's the length and approx. cost?


Actually it's not a motorway, not even an expressway. It's just dual carriageway or street with raised speed limits, because it's in the city boundaries, not outside. Speed limit is 80 km/h. The cost for this 2.9 km long street was 78 millions EUR. It's quite much, because they needed to build ~300 meters long viaduct (last photo in my previuos post) and 3 other viaducts, pedestrian viaduct and reconstruct adjacent streets. But actually they could construct this street as an expressway or road with speed limit 100 km/h or so, because in some places this street has 3 lanes and where are 2 lanes, shoulders are wide enough and also this street doesn't has any U-turn, 1 level crossings or zebra crossings. They just needed to build some fences near road to protect road from pedestrian crossings and set higher speed limit.

The are more examples of this street. Picures before opening.


----------



## Verso

^^ Could someone please show this new "street" on a map?


----------



## Xmaster

Here you go:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the A3 right? It seems like an important bypass on the southern side of the city.


----------



## bebe.2006

I like this new section of the baypass of Vilnius :cheers:

BTW I finally translated the comments in the posts on first side in this thread. So if you feel like reading it ...


----------



## Triceratops

wow! very nice pics of this pretty highway!! :cheers: so is there a ring road already around Vilnius?


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> so is there a ring road already around Vilnius?


Still some links are missing. Here is a nice map of Vilnius infrastructure projects:
http://www.vilnius.lt/bplanas/files/files/Sprendiniai2/9_1%20tinklo%20pletra%20m50000_2.jpg


----------



## Verso

Thanks for the map, Xmaster! So it's more of an "inner" bypass, not so far from the downtown.


----------



## Micrav

It seems that Lithuanians are more effective than Latvians when it comes to road and bridges building (cost, time, quality,...) 
Maybe you should build a few of them in Latvia too 
Maybe there is less black sheep then good white sheep decision makers working for citizens after all. 

Small question, out of context: Is the minimum amount of money to live at least equal to the minimum of money retired people receive?

Answer to this question could give hints on good management or not...


----------



## Xmaster

ChrisZwolle: yes it's a part of A3
Verso: yes, it's more like inner bypass, because it's inside city, not outside. Unfortunately Vilnius doesn't has a proper ringroad. 
Micrav: thanks for a compliment for lithuanian road builders  But there are also some problems in this sector. Like corrupction, because orders to build some roads get companies, which have some connection with parliament and parties... So for example in A1 road between Vilnius and Kaunas they waste money to repave asphalt instead of widening shoulders or building some viaducts, what would help for Vilnius-Kaunas expressway to get motorway status. 
And answer to your second question: minimum amount of money to live is not equal to the minimum of money retired people receive. It's close, but retired people still have to save money quite much.


----------



## Norsko

Does this new bypass start at that place were one of the motorways in to Vilnius (earlier) just ended in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## bablo

Xmaster said:


> Here you go:


^^ Congratulations

This is very important part of Vilnius road network, at least from my perspective. Now access to Vilnius Airport from Kaunas direction should be much, much easier. 

It was horrible before. I hope I will test this road soon when I will visit Vilnius

Brgds


----------



## Llinass

Vilnius bypass










First stage - Southern bypass (completed 2008)
Second stage - First part of western bypass (existing, under reconstruction 2009-2010)
Third stage - Western bypass *(under construction 2009-2010)* *(construction planned 2010-2012)*
Fourth stage - Northern bypass (planned)


----------



## RipleyLV

Any plans for a eastern bypass?


----------



## Llinass

There are some plans, but not serious yet
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v447/Romas2/VLN gatves/Vilniausapskr5_1susisiekimosistema9.jpg


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV: eastern bypass isn't so important like western, so priority is western and northern bypass and then maybe eastern.
bablo: Yes - it's very important junction. Before this one it was almost just a 1 road to reach Vilnius airport. Now it's much better and it's also easier to reach airport from Kaunas direction.
Norsko: yes, exactly


----------



## Triceratops

cool road projects!! :banana: but I wonder why there's no such plans for eastern part of Vilnius?


----------



## Verso

^^ Perhaps b/c it's so close to Belarus that not so much traffic is generating east of Vilnius?


----------



## Xmaster

If you take a look to Lithuanian main roads map:








You can see, that on eastern side there aren't any important roads with a high traffic density. That's why it's not important to have it. So I think it's better to invest money somewhere else - into more important projects.


----------



## Verso

^^ It would still be nice, if A3 was a motorway though.


----------



## Timon91

It would create more room for the truck queue (if there is any at that border), that's for sure :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'd rather see a North-south motorway along A5, A8 and A10. I don't think transit traffic to Belarus is that big that it requires a motorway in short term planning.


----------



## Xmaster

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'd rather see a North-south motorway along A5, A8 and A10. I don't think transit traffic to Belarus is that big that it requires a motorway in short term planning.


Exactly! It's a big need to build motorway along A5, A8 and A10, because it's Via Baltica road (E67). Lots of trucks, so traffic density is high. There were some news about motorway between Kaunas and Marijampole (A5 road) some time ago, but now I can't find any news. Maybe they have problems with funds or land plots owners...
Edit: Found something about start in years 2011, but not precise date. Difficult to find any information about that. Anyway, I found .pdf with technical project of making another 2 lanes in in Kaunas-Marijampole road.


----------



## RipleyLV

Do you have a traffic volume map of Vilnius? 



Xmaster said:


> There were some news about motorway between Kaunas and Marijampole (A5 road) some time ago, but now I can't find any news. Maybe they have problems with funds or land plots owners...
> Edit: Found something about start in years 2011, but not precise date. Difficult to find any information about that. Anyway, I found .pdf with technical project of making another 2 lanes in in Kaunas-Marijampole road.


Those are great news! The only problem may be as you said, with land plot owners. The road doesn't pass through populated areas, so there will be no need to built new bypasses. You just need to build another 2 laned road and bridges, viaducts...


----------



## Triceratops

I think there's a big need to build a motorway from Panevezys to Kaunas and maybe even lengthen this road to LV border!


----------



## ABC LV

I believe there is bigger need for a motorway on A6 rather than on A10 because A6 is main central European connection with Russia. While A10 is used only by Latvian and Estonian and rare Finnish transport.


----------



## Xmaster

Yes, but if you check road density maps (2006 data):
Traffic density:









Traffic density by trucks:









You can see, that if you take numbers near borders - traffic density is higher in Via Baltica road, not on A6 road. For example if you compare numbers in traffic density - 2361 per day near border in A10 road and 1400 near border in A6 road.
And in traffic density map by trucks - 1062 near border in A10 road and 650 per day in A6 road.
It's bad, that there is just a map of this region, which can be accessed by public prople, so can't see numbers from other regions of Lithuania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 25% truck split requires at least some safe passing lanes, and preferrably grade-separation.


----------



## Majestic

4000 - 6000 AADT is not much at all. Most main 1x2 highways in Poland get AADT of around 15 000 with similar truck share.


----------



## RipleyLV

What AADT is on A1 Kaunas-Vilnius?


----------



## Xmaster

No idea. They post just a small piece of traffic density map  Maybe I will find whole map later.
Edit: Found year 2005 data, that on A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas AADT was around 30 000. So now it should be higher, because data is 3 years old.
In A5 Between Kaunas and Polish border around 15 000 per day
And road with the biggest traffic density in Lithuania is northern bypass of Kaunas with up to 55 000 per day (according year 2008 data).


----------



## RipleyLV

^ It could be around 50 000 now and I think it's the busiest road in Lithuania, am I right?


----------



## Xmaster

Yes, should be bussiest road. 1 website says, that annual growth rate of traffic density on A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas is 7%, so now it could be something around 38 000 per day.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ if so, why don't they expand the existing 2x2 highway there by 3x3?


----------



## Xmaster

Triceratops said:


> ^^ if so, why don't they expand the existing 2x2 highway there by 3x3?


Good question. We also can't find such answer  Because 3 lanes question is always discussed, but I don't know why we still have 3 lanes. Every year there is a big waste of money in repavement of existing asphalt instead of making 2x3 or upgrading this to motorway standard road :bash: There were some rumors about such plans, but now there are no news or plans of making 2x3. And it's neccessery to build 2x3 on northern bypass of Kaunas, because following picture shows situation the best. Truck uses sometimes 2nd lane for overtaking of cars and slow downs all traffic:


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Yeah, this picture clearly shows situation on Kaunas northern bypass and trucks overtaking cars.  But that's a common thing in Lithuania even on other main roads cars drive very slow and trucks overtake them.


----------



## Verso

Neither 55,000, let alone 38,000 isn't even nearly required for 3+3. Let alone 3*×*3.


----------



## Majestic

^^ Yeah, but having reserve already in the median make it easy to upgrade :banana:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Verso said:


> Neither 55,000, let alone 38,000 isn't even nearly required for 3+3. Let alone 3*×*3.


A short section of Tallinn-Narva highway near Tallinn is planned to be reconstructed to 2x3. AADT is around 35 000. Waste of money, eh? (Mostly EU money, so...:lol


----------



## Verso

^ I suggest 3×3.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

3x3 = 


|!|!|!|**|!|!|!|**|!|!|!|


----------



## Triceratops

^^ that's exactly my expressed opinion before!


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> 3x3 =
> 
> 
> |!|!|!|**|!|!|!|**|!|!|!|


I know.


----------



## Xmaster

Yesterday i drove from Vilnius to Riga airport. I made some pictures.
Trip summary:
Lenght: 310 km
Time needed: 3h 20 min (Driving on speed limits + 10 km/h)
Roads I used in Lithuania: A2 (E272) Vilnius-Panevezys and A10 (E67) Panevėžys - Latvia border
In Latvia: A7 (E67) and A5 (E22) eastern bypass of Riga

Let's start
Leaving Vilnius 2x2 but not motorway yet









Highway sign - I can drive faster. We have variable speed limit for motorways. During winter (from 1st of November till 1st of April) is 110 km/h and during summer season (from 1st of April till 1st of November) is 130 km/h. So still 1 month to be allowed to drive 130 km/h.









Motorway

























"Le Meridien Vilnius" Hotel on the right









And I found in their website quite nice road and hotel panoramic view from top









Junction with a local road









Let's take a look to rear view mirror 









Overtake of some trucks









Again junction with a local road









Motorway









Quite nice landscape. Almost middle of motorway Vilnius - Panevėžys near Ukmergė town









Say hi to police on the left 









Approaching a junction with A6 (E262) road Kaunas - Utena - Zarasai - Daugavpils (LV)









Exit to A6 road









It says, that this year in this road Died: 0 , Injured: 0. So glad to hear 









Then motorway becomes a bit boring because landscape is pure flat









The end of motorway after 800 meters









The end of motorway









Approaching junction with "Via Baltica" (E67) road

















Panevėžys western bypass is marked as A17 road. Still 155 km to Ryga/Riga









The end of 2x2









On western bypass of Panevėžys. Say hi to trucks, because we are driving on "Via Baltica"









European Union promotion in front of built viaduct and junction with A9 road form Panevėžys (5th biggest in Lithuania) to Šiauliai (4th biggest)









Polish truck driver in a front









My most favourite fuel station "Statoil". Fuel price was 0,95 €/liter









Superb road qualitty and wide enough

















Hooray. Even a hungarian truck driver (and after some kilometers I overtook slovakian truck driver)









Last kilometer in Lithuania









Welcome to Latvia (old customs buldings on the left). It's quite annoying - we are in Schengen zone, but Latvians stoped me to check my passport/ID 









First kilometers in Latvia









Quite good road









Entering and passing Bauska town - could be great to have a bypass of it

























Approaching and passing Iecava town

















Newly built railroad bridge









This have to be repaved









Approaching roundabout near Riga









Short 2x2 before junction









Driving on A5 - western bypass of Riga. Road qualitty isn't very good

















Few kilometers of 2x2 (a question for latvians: what is a speed limit on 2x2?)









Approaching a junction with Jurmala road









Roadworks on a bridge









The end


----------



## RipleyLV

Thanks for the nice report Xmaster! :cheers: It would be nice of you, if you could post those pics of Latvian roads in the Latvian highway thread! 



Xmaster said:


> Few kilometers of 2x2 (a question for latvians: what is a speed limit on 2x2?)


90/100 km/h.


----------



## Verso

Great pics, great roads!  Those 2-lane roads are so wide!


----------



## Timon91

That's not really a surprise, since they are the main roads in Lithuania and Latvia. Great report, btw


----------



## PLH

We have wider ones


----------



## Verso

Ours are longer. :colgate:


----------



## Timon91

Ours have the most narrow lanes, but the widest 'medians'


----------



## Triceratops

thanks a lot for the report, Xmaster!! cool pics!


----------



## Xmaster

Quite big reconstruction of a junction just before Klaipėda started few months ago. It's a connection of A1 motorway, A13 dual-carriageway and road which enters Klaipėda city and a local road from south direction. Actually this is a part of Klaipėda bypass.
Before a junction looked like this: 








Just gigantic roundabout. It is very problematic and traffic flow is very slow. During summer on sundays, there are big traffic jams, because a lot of people are comming back home from towns near sea.

A project of new junction. They will make 3 levels junction









Some photos of constrction:


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Very nice! With such upgrades Klaipedas bypass will look like a real highway! :banana:


----------



## Triceratops

^^ the project looks cool! :banana: when the construction will end and it's the first 3-level junction in Lithuania, right?


----------



## Timon91

Great to see some progress in these hard economic times


----------



## RipleyLV

Triceratops said:


> when the construction will end and it's the first 3-level junction in Lithuania, right?


They already have one 3-level junction in Vilnius (southern bypass) where that roundabout is:


----------



## Xmaster

This viaduct project near Klaipėda will be from few stages. They plan to finish first stage - bridge from A1 road to Klaipėda on November of 2010 

And about 3 levels crossing in Lithuania.
It will be the 3rd 3 levels junction. First was this junction of A1 and western Kaunas Bypass









The second is as RipleyLV mentioned on southern bypass of Vilnius









This viaduct project near Klaipėda will be from few stages. They plan to finish first stage - bridge from A1 road to Klaipėda on November of 2010


----------



## Triceratops

^^ thanks for posting those pics! good to see how LT is investing in road infrastructure!! :cheers:


----------



## whatever...

2nd stage of vilnius western bypass. Currently u/c


----------



## Triceratops

how complicated the fly-over looks!! just amazing!  how many stages will there be in whole?


----------



## RipleyLV

Another great 3-level junction is going to be built in Vilnius! :cheers:



Triceratops said:


> how many stages will there be in whole?


4, I think.


----------



## Xmaster

According to wikipedia there will be 3 stages.
Now some pics.
A scheme, where western bypass will be 









All following photos (c) JlL from miestai.net/forumas

Preparation works:









Here will be the end/begining of Vilnius western bypass and a 3 level junction (scheme was posted before by user "whatever..."). Existing junction will be converted from 2 levels to 3 levels.









Construction works

















































Again some preparation 

















And actually it's a big project because they also want to connect this viaduct to a recently built southern bypass of Vilnius. So they will upgrade a bridge before a beginning of southern bypass. Bridge will be widened, some extra lanes will be added to improve traffic flow on bridge


----------



## RipleyLV

Llinass said:


> Vilnius bypass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stage - Southern bypass (completed 2008)
> Second stage - First part of western bypass (existing, under reconstruction 2009-2010)
> Third stage - Western bypass *(under construction 2009-2010)* *(construction planned 2010-2012)*
> Fourth stage - Northern bypass (planned)


----------



## Xmaster

Yeah, this is a bit better map. Thanks


----------



## Triceratops

thanks for info! looks really spectacular!! Vilnius has good transport infrastructure perspectives! :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

Viaduct near Klaipėda is rising up 
Photos (c) Arunas* from miestai.net/forumas


































And also reconstructing A14 road near Vilnius to dual-carriageway also goes nicely. Just a traffic jam in fact of roadworks and long weekend wasn't nice


----------



## Triceratops

^^ awesome!! thanks for an update! :banana: so that section of A14 will be made into a motorway?


----------



## Xmaster

Triceratops said:


> ^^ awesome!! thanks for an update! :banana: so that section of A14 will be made into a motorway?


Actually not  It will be just simple dual-carriageway, not a motorway...


----------



## Triceratops

Xmaster said:


> Actually not  It will be just simple dual-carriageway, not a motorway...


well, at least it will be more comfortable to drive on since it will be upgraded! :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

Yeah and I hope it will reduce traffic jams on summer sundays evenings, when lots of people are comming back to Vilnius from a lake region.


----------



## Pansori

These projects are useful but... some of them (Vilnius Southern and Western bypass, for example) were planned decades ago... Also the A1 Vilnius-Kaunas... it's an embarrassment that it's still not upgraded to a "motorway" status even after nearly 20 (!) years of reconstructions and "upgrades"... and we don't even know when (if ever) this will happen. Also the A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda as well as A2 Vilnius-Panevezys could hardly qualify as proper motorways by any reasonable contemporary standards. They have U-turns as well as bus stops which are not separated from the main roadway area (you can clearly see one in one photo on the first page... that photo was actually taken by me a few years ago).

I have recently checked the SSC thread about motorways in China. In 2008 alone there were over 8000km (!!!) of new motorways built there and 60000km (that's sixty thousand kilometers) since 1988. And we are unable to "upgrade" our poor 100km stretch? Wtf? This is really embarrassing and shows what's the real situation with infrastructure projects in Lithuania. Moreover, we have all necessary EU funding for that, so no excuses that there is no money as it was in the 90's. Still nothing, just some old projects which were designed decades ago and which will only slightly relieve the situation with a completely inadequate infrastructure of Vilnius and some other areas. This is a shame... real shame on those who were responsible for transportation since 1990. The excuse that roads in Poland and Latvia are worse doesn't impress me either. In fact, Poland is actually moving forward with some projects. For Christs sake, why can't they just build those godamn roads... make them toll if you want, introduce congestion charges or anything else... just make the infrastructure adequate. The politics of "doing nothing" is the least good solution and this is precisely what is happening at the moment. Also, it's not like Vilnius is dense like Paris or NYC, you can build a dozen of motorways criss-crossing the city from all sides. Vilnius could have perfect roads and sufficient motorway network, yet people have to suffer from notorious traffic jams in a tiny city of 550,000 people. This is not normal.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ actually you're so right! that's too strange that none of Baltic countries yet have a motorway!! hno:


----------



## Pansori

Triceratops said:


> ^^ actually you're so right! that's too strange that none of Baltic countries yet have a motorway!! hno:


Well, they have. Officially at least Lithuania has 309 Km of motorways (that is A1 Kaunas-Klaipeda and A2 Vilnius-Panevezys, and so they are shown on all maps) where the speed limit is 130km/h (although in many distances it's limited to 110km/h or less). However even those stretches that are officially called motorways and have the speed limit of 130km/h have occasional u-turns (definitely in A2 Vilnius-Panevezys, not sure about A1 Kaunas-Klaipeda) which may be extremely dangerous, especially since many cars actually go at 140-150km/h (or even faster) on the left lane... you can imagine how potentially dangerous that can be! I guess this was left from the Soviet days when those roads were built. Seems that noone really bothered about that afterwords and just turned a blind eye. I doubt any decent motorway-standard roads anywhere in Europe (or elsewhere) allow to make u-turns.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think U-turns are common in South America, and possibly Africa and Asia, and the US also has U-turns for frontage roads, but those always exit on the right and go over or under the freeway.

However, I think the U-turns weren't a problem before, traffic used to be low, and not all roads demanded a full interchange, so you were problably led onto one carriageway, then make a U-turn and head back, and exit on the other carriageway. It's always better than having at-grade intersections for every intersecting road, but it's below today's standards. I guess these U-turns can be retrofitted pretty easy, just remove them and build some overpasses here and there. 

I guess the problem is that because of the low population, the tax base to back these constructions up, are pretty minimal. If you have a 200 billion euro government budget, one billion more or less is not so much a problem if you have only like a 40 billion euro government budget.


----------



## Xmaster

Actually it's limited to 110 km/h during winter. There are some 110 km/h distances, but just in some short sections. On A2 110 km/h limit is where some U-Turns near Panevezys is. 
And about investments in infrastructure. I don't understand why they build now 2x2 near Klaipeda and Vilnius, and they just do 2x2 without building neccessary viaducts, to eliminate 1 level crossings and make these roads motorway, or expressway standard... In a project info there is always written, that purpose is to reduce length of a trip. But I have no idea how they want to reduce time, when they make 2x2 and put 80 km/h or 70 km/h speed limit, because of U-Turns...


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think U-turns are common in South America, and possibly Africa and Asia, and the US also has U-turns for frontage roads, but those always exit on the right and go over or under the freeway.
> 
> However, I think the U-turns weren't a problem before, traffic used to be low, and not all roads demanded a full interchange, so you were problably led onto one carriageway, then make a U-turn and head back, and exit on the other carriageway. It's always better than having at-grade intersections for every intersecting road, but it's below today's standards. I guess these U-turns can be retrofitted pretty easy, just remove them and build some overpasses here and there.
> 
> I guess the problem is that because of the low population, the tax base to back these constructions up, are pretty minimal. If you have a 200 billion euro government budget, one billion more or less is not so much a problem if you have only like a 40 billion euro government budget.


When I say a U-turn, I mean a level u-turn, not a 2-level flyover or overpass. Also, I think it would be reasonable to start charging for using roads as long as they are good quality and provide decent way of getting from A to B. There are examples (France, China, Singapore, etc.) and they work really well. Even city-wide charges (like in Bangkok or Singapore) can actually work excellent. But I guess this all comes to politics. It would be suicidal for politicians as well as would become a subject to further manipulations. What Vilnius really needs is a network of motorways (or just high-speed "streets") in and outside the city which would use electronic charging system so avoiding disturbances at pay-points. But I guess I'm dreaming too much here. Yet that could work so well in reality and make traffic condition much better and also be financially sustainable or even profitable...


----------



## Pansori

Xmaster said:


> And about investments in infrastructure. I don't understand why they build now 2x2 near Klaipeda and Vilnius, and they just do 2x2 without building neccessary viaducts, to eliminate 1 level crossings and make these roads motorway, or expressway standard... In a project info there is always written, that purpose is to reduce length of a trip. But I have no idea how they want to reduce time, when they make 2x2 and put 80 km/h or 70 km/h speed limit, because of U-Turns...


Exactly. There are distances of excellent newly built 2x2 roadways around Siauliai and the one you mentioned (Klaipeda-Palanga) as well as some others... I'm not even talking about A1 Vilnius-Kaunas which must be an embarrassment of the century. It wouldn't take much (in both technical and financial terms) to actually upgrade them all to a motorway standard... but this has never happened and as far as I understand there is no even such intention for the future. Simply ridiculous.

P.S. I would suggest to not differentiate terms such as 'motorway' and 'expressway' because in different countries those can actually mean the same. E.g. what is called 'motorway' in UK or some other countries, can be called 'expressway' in China or Singapore even though the standards might be similar or identical. Perhaps a 'dual carriageway road' is a better way to describe anything which has got 2x2 or more lanes yet is not considered a motorway/expressway/freeway/autobahn/autopista/autostrada etc.


----------



## Xmaster

Some really impressive photos of 3 level crossing construction near Klaipėda. Bird view 
Photos copyrighted by www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## Pansori

^^
would be interesting to see a scheme of how it will look when completed. Should be quite a view from above.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ really nice!! when it is planned to finish the construction?


----------



## RipleyLV

Good update.



Pansori said:


> would be interesting to see a scheme of how it will look when completed.


----------



## Xmaster

It is planned to finish construction works on 30th of November 2010

Ant it seems, that scheme was changed. The newest version:









But according what is being done now, 1st scheme more realistic for me


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ 4 level crossing? :nuts:


----------



## Pansori

Nice! Thanks kay:

Is it really 4 levels? I kind of get the impression from the scheme as well but not absolutely sure if it's 4 levels or 3. Would be the biggest junction in Lithuania then.


----------



## Xmaster

Hmmm... Yeah it seems 4 levels. Couldn't believe that, but from a scheme it looks like 4 levels


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> Is it really 4 levels? I kind of get the impression from the scheme as well but not absolutely sure if it's 4 levels or 3. Would be the biggest junction in Lithuania then.


Would be the biggest junction in the Baltic states.


----------



## Pansori

RipleyLV said:


> Would be the biggest junction in the Baltic states.


And also one of the biggest in the universe!!! 
Seriosuly, I wonder how many levels the biggest junctions may have? 5? 6?


----------



## Triceratops

looking way impressive!! indeed it looks as if it will be 4-level junction! congrats Lithuania for such massive project! :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

Construction works (upgrading to 2x2 dual carriageway) of A14 road near Vilnius is going on well. They are now installing shiny crashbarriers


----------



## Mateusz

Will it be full flash of fame motorway ?


----------



## Xmaster

Sadly it's not a motorway, just a simple 2x2


----------



## Triceratops

Xmaster said:


> Sadly it's not a motorway, just a simple 2x2


anyway looking awesome!! hopefully it might be redone into motorway!


----------



## Xmaster

Got some time, so decided to capture some pictures from a movie. 
This is about road A13 near Klaipėda.
This is a top view photo of construction - converting road from 1x2 to 2x2









And already upgraded section (2 years ago). If they would avoid doing those shitty 1 level U-Turns, it could be a pure motorway...
OT: traffic is very low, because it's ~5 a.m. in the morning


----------



## RipleyLV

^ Is that a Corvette? 
How long will be this 2x2 section?


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> ^ Is that a Corvette?
> How long will be this 2x2 section?


It will be 8.1 km long. And previously reconstructed - 4 km. So 12.1 km in total reconstructed road from 1x2 to 2x2
P.S. I think should be Corvette


----------



## Triceratops

cool road!! this is the best version of roads what all main routes in Baltics should be covered with! 2x2 motorways are created for our ways! :cheers:


----------



## x-type

isn't that Camaro?

btw 5 a.m. - it's real obsesion with roads


----------



## Xmaster

Yeah, you're right - it's camaro. I mixed it with Corvette


----------



## BND

^^ Actually there is a Corvette on the 1st pic and a Camaro on the 2nd


----------



## Verso

I think there are Corvette AND Camaro on the first pic. :rofl:


----------



## Timon91

Lithuanian maffia :guns1:


----------



## Pansori

Guys, let's stay on topic 

Can someone explain to me if the road A13 Klaipeda-Palanga wil ALL (i.e. all the way from the big roundabout near Klaipeda to Palanga) be made into a 2x2?


----------



## Xmaster

Actually it will be. Because after reconstructing first 12km near Klaipėda, this 2x2 will be connected to existing 2x2. Check Google maps - it shows how long is 2x2 now. According to Google maps calculations it's something like ~13 km. So when current reconstruction will be finished - all road (~25 km) will be 2x2


----------



## Triceratops

^^ that's superb!! :banana: and when it is expected to have such connection from Klaipeda to Palanga?


----------



## Xmaster

Lithuanian roads adiministration says, that on 30th of November it should be finished


----------



## RipleyLV

Great connection between both cities!



Xmaster said:


> Lithuanian roads adiministration says, that on 30th of November it should be finished


Can you post a link of Lithuanian road adiministration website please? =)


----------



## Verso

Wow, illuminated all the way. Are there any signs for the center of Europe along it?


----------



## Alle

Xmaster said:


> ^ Alle: not Latvian it's Lithuanian roads topic  And this stretch can't be marked in maps, because it was finished last week, so we have to wait for update


:doh: I am well aware of at least Vilnius and Kaunas being in Lithuania, not to mention maps and thread title... I am very sorry for my embarassing mistake.

I was looking at the map posted in this thread by you










But I should have considered that only a short stretch is marked.

What do you think it will be categorized as?


----------



## Xmaster

Verso: Sign to a center of Europe is on A14 road, but something like ~10 km before reconstructed section. Maybe I will make a pic of sign if I will remember to do that while driving 

Alle: I think it will categorized as just dual cariageway, because such road can't get expressway or motorway status


----------



## Xmaster

3 levels viaduct near Klaipėda construction photo update


----------



## Lsr

So is it going to be 3 or 4 levels viaduct according to the 6 and 7th page of topic?

Looks nice :cheers:


----------



## Triceratops

^ Indeed looks very impressive already! By when it is going to be finished?


----------



## Xmaster

I think it should be 3 levels, but I'm not 100% sure. First reconstuction stage should be finished on November 2010 (600 meters long bridge direction Kaunas-Klaipeda/Klaipeda-Kaunas). And this higher bended part should be finished during next stage, but I don't know exact dates of next construction stage 
By the way: Average day traffic density on this junction (roundabout) is 25 000, so that's why such 3 levels junction is needed.


----------



## RipleyLV

Great road and report, Xmaster! Thanks. 



Xmaster said:


> These signs are huuuuge. Could fit on motorway
> http://www.pauliusd.com/miestai/A14/2009.07.21/P7210751.jpg


These huge signs are used on A1 motorway between Kaunas and Klaipėda. I drove from Kaunas to Klaipėda and to Liepāja yesterday, sad, I didn't make any pics, because my camera wasn't with me.


----------



## Pansori

Ok, time for some serious road-phototour of Lithuanian roads . Over 2000km of road and over 200 photos to be shown here from my last trip home.

Starting with *A2/E272 Vilnius-Panevezys* which is one of the 2 roads in Lithuania that have a motorway ("automagistrale") status and default speed limit of 130km/h. The road is 136km long and was fully completed in 1998 (although most of it was completed in the 80's)









1.
Leaving Vilnius. There are a few unnecessary "70" km/h signs which are often "accompanied" by road police patrols measuring the speed









2.
Going North. It would take about 3 hours to reach Riga









3.









4.
Road number signs









5.
Quality of the esphalt varies in various distances. Although they do work on improvements including reconstructions of viaducts and bridges









6.
A bunch of fresh Toyota Corollas underway to a showroom









7.
About 40km North of Vilnius









8.









9.









10.
Traffic usually isn't too high but sometimes some little "congestion" can be seen as in this case









11.
One of the most visually appealing parts of the road about 70km North of Vilnius near the town of Ukmerge









12.









13.









14.
Bridge over Sventoji river at about 74km North of Vilnius near Ukmerge









15.
Although the speed limit is 130km/h it is perfectly safe to do 140km/h or even 160+ km/h if you have a suitable car (i.e. anything as good or better than Audi A4 )


----------



## Pansori

16.
103km North of Vilnius









17.









18.
110km/h speed limits are used near bigger junctions









19.









20.
End of motorway and a direction sign at the intersection with E67 Via Baltica showing directions to Riga, Siauliai, Kaunas and Panevezys









21.









22.









23.
The dual carriageway ends here and we'll carry on on a regular road which is changed to E67 also known as Via Baltica and would bring us to Riga is advancing to the North









24.
Fellow road cops being bored and looking for troubled drivers









25.
Bypass of Panevezys (E67)









26.
Trucks are an extremely common sight on this and all other main roads in Lithuania


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great report! Good quality pics  Looking forward to the rest


----------



## RipleyLV

Cool pictures Pansori! :cheers:



> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2469/3766753249_5c512ee33c_o.jpg


I hate too see those pedestrian signs on your motorways, they simply spoil the motorway feeling.


----------



## Pansori

Time for some exotics now 

In this set we'll drive from a village of Kurtuvenai in Northern Lithuania (near Siauliai) to a village of Lyduvenai (via Kelme). The whole route is as follows:

National Road *157* -> Main Road *A12/E77* - > national road *157* -> regional road without a number (no asphalt )









The purpose of this rather short trip was to see Lithuania's longest and tallest bridge. Nothing exciting but still a warm-up before advancing to the "epic" Lithuanian motorway route A1 Vilnius-Klaipeda.


So how provincial roads in Lithuania look like?

27.
Starting point near Siauliai on national road *157*. Road quality could be best described as just about average. Ride comfort is poor unless of course you drive a Lexus LS or Citroen C6 . This is caused by the rather uneven surface of the asphalt work. I'm just not sure if it was like this since the beginning or due to the physical deformation of the road during the years. This is a typical "bad" regional road of Lithuania. Many of those have been reconstructed which usualy includes complete renewal of the asphalt surface and widening.









28.
After just a few kilometers we join the *A12/E77 Siauliai-Kaliningrad* which is one of the major transit roads from/to Latvia and Kaliningrad Oblast of Russia via Siauliai. Quality of this road varies. A ~20km stretch near siauliai is actually a brand new expressway style dual-carriageway which is of perfect quality and could easily be upgraded to a motorway (although seemingly the transportation ministry didn't see a need for that). Further stretches vary and in this view we see a very average road quality which may look ok but makes the car wobble and shake at higher speeds (100+ km/h) which doesn't cause any danger to driving but is slightly annoying if driving for a long time and long distances.









29.









30.
Audi is by far the most popular premium/luxury car brand in Lithuania. One may get an impression that it's the national car because no matter if you are rich or poor, you have an Audi. Old Audi 80 remains one of the most popular models among those who can't afford anything reasonably new (very obvious in the countryside) while all kinds of new Audis are popular among those who can afford a new car. Being a die-hard Audi fan myself I don't mind that at all. Why drive anything else if you can drive Audi? .









31.
National road *157* in the town of Kelme.









32.









33.
A regional road towards Lyduvenai which has no name or number... there still is a substantial number of unpaved roads like this one in the countryside. In the recent years, however, a tremendous job was done by paving several hundred kilometers of such roads (largely thanks to the EU funding of course). Overall I would say that in the last decade road quality in Lithuania improved dramanatically (not that it was really bad prior to that). Driving these days is much more of a pleasure than it was before.









34.
The destination - Lyduvenai Rail Bridge, the longest (only about 700m though) and tallest (~50m) bridge in Lithuania.









35.
Going back on *A12/E77 towards Siauliai near Kelme. Speed limit is the usual 90km/h although it is safe to do 110-120km/h if traffic is not too intense.









36.
These trucks are most probably going to Kaliningrad Oblast of Russia.









37.










38.










We'll get to see more of A12/E77 later while for now a full report of the entire A1 Vilnius-Klaipeda is underway.*


----------



## Pansori

RipleyLV said:


> Cool pictures Pansori! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate too see those pedestrian signs on your motorways, they simply spoil the motorway feeling.


Thanks.

I have no idea why they put those signs over there. It is illegal for anyone to walk/cycle on the motorway and I have never seen anyone crossing it on foot. There are cases of people cycling or walking on the emergency shoulder but that is a matter for the law enforcement institutions to take care of, not the road signs, methinks.


----------



## Timon91

Thanks for the report, Pansori. It's very interesting to read and the pictures are good. A question: are there a lot of accidents on these 2-laned regional roads?


----------



## bebe.2006

Thanks for the pictures and great description, Pansori.


----------



## vycanismajoris

Good job!



Pansori said:


> Why drive anything else if you can drive Audi? .


kay:

BTW, are there any plans for introducing the vignette system in LT? How much is the annual road tax in the country, any idea? (I'm sorry if this was discussed somewhere in the previous pages)


----------



## Xmaster

Great report  And it seems year 2013 is going to be another bunch of projects for Lithuania. Because Lithuanian road administration plans to start construction to convert Marijampolė - Kaunas road (E67, Via Baltica) to motorway in year 2013. It wouldn't be long (just ~35 km), but still glad, that converting Via Baltica road to motorway will start. Just we have wait quite much  Also I checked public procurements of Lithuanian roads administration, so it seems, that reconstruction of northern bypass of Kaunas (A1 road) from 2+2, to 3+3 should start also in 2013. Long time to wait, but maybe economies will start to get better sooner, so then maybe we could start such construction works sooner.


----------



## Triceratops

Superb reptorts!! Nice to see such pretty roads in Lithuania! I'm glad that there is at least one country in Baltics that invests in motorway and other important road building!!


----------



## RipleyLV

Again, great work Pansori! 



> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3480/3772633763_fb9d9317b9_o.jpg


Ahh, the old Soviet barriers and pavement.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Wow, that one is also a superb project! Can't wait to see it built! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

This time it wil be a loooooong journey from *Klaipeda* to *Vilnius* via... one hell knows what.

Actually our intention was to get back on the *A1* after stopping over at the town of Tytuvenai but our satnav (and why the hell did we have to use it? The route was perfectly clear anyway) told us to go the other way and we ended up driving on all sorts of provincial roads and ended up coming to Vilnius via *A2* from a completely different direction than the fastest route *A1*

How exactly did it look in terms of road numbers:

*A13/E272* -> National road *168* -> *A11/E272* -> National road *226* -> National road *169* -> *A11/E272* -> National road *164* -> *A1/E85* -> *A12/E77* -> National road *157* -> National road *148* -> *A9/E272* -> *A10/A2/E272/E67* -> *A2/E272*.

Map









94.
*A13/E272* driving from Klaipeda towards Palanga and Liepaja









95.









96.
Suburban houses near Klaipeda









97.
Some serious machinery









98.
Turning to a National road *168 Klaipeda-Kretinga*


----------



## Pansori

99.









100.
Road quality is average (as can be seen in the photo... it does shake the car) although marking and signs seem to be fresh









101.









102.
Some rather scenic views









103.
Stopping over in Salantai to drop-off one of our fellow travellers. Salantai is a small town somewhere not too far from Klaipeda


----------



## Pansori

104.
Joining *A11/E272* Palanga-Siauliai for a few kilometers









105.
Road quality is reasonable and it is safe to drive 110-120km/h although if it was up to me I would still repave it completely 









106.
A sign informing of a roundabout and directions to major nearby destinations









107.
A mini-roundabout. Such non-urban roundabouts were unheard of in Lithuania until couple of years ago. They were introduced to tackle safety problems at dangerous level intersections. Seems like a very good and logical idea because everyone is "forced" to slow down when approaching such a junction









108.
National road *164* near Plunge driving towards Taurage (South)


----------



## Pansori

109.
Near the town of Stalgenai. The road seems reasonably nice and smooth









110.
Maxima is the largest supermarket chain in Lithuania. They usually take good care of informing people where to find it by using such "road signs".









111.
Some quick sightseeing through a car window









112.
*164* near town of Pelaiciai, still going to the South towards the junction with *A1*









113.


----------



## Pansori

114.
Traffic seemed very low which allows to go at ~120km/h safely (although you have to watch out for cops who may be willing to disrupt the journey )









115.









116.
Quite a lovely little road. Reasonable ride quality too









117.
Finally some oncoming traffic which is of course Audi (A6 Offroad)









118.


----------



## Pansori

119.
Reaching the *A1*









120.









121.









122.









123.


----------



## Pansori

124.









125.
Road works. Not sure but I think they were building an underground crossing for wild animals









126.









127.









128.


----------



## Pansori

129.









130.









131.









132.
Leaving the *A1* for *A12/E77* and driving towards Kelme and Siauliai









133.
National road *157*


----------



## Pansori

134.









135.









136.









137.
National road *148* driving from Tytuvenai towards Radviliskis









138.
Directions to smaller towns via regional (local) roads


----------



## Pansori

139.
Reaching the junction with *A9/E272* near Radviliskis. We'll be taking a right turn and drive towards Panevezys and eventually towards Vilnius









140.
Some "off-topic" on the way 









141.
*A9* is one of the most important roads in the country linking Panevezys with Siauliai and Klaipeda as well as Siauliai with Vilnius. Despite its "main road" status (i.e. the highest level in road classification in Lithuania) the quality seems very average and seemingly in a need of a complete reconstruction which would include repavement, new safety barriers and other safety measures. Those who are "smarter" usually try to avoid A9 when traveling from Vilnius to Siauliai and instead go via national road *146 -> 150* which is despite being lower in classification but is recently reconstructed and much smoother, safer and generally better to drive on despite being a few kilometers longer (yet is probably faster and less fuel-consuming)









142.
Joining the South-Western bypass of Panevezys which is numbered as *A10/A2E272/E67* and technically is part of "Via Baltica" highway linking Warsaw, Riga and Tallinn









143.
The bypass was opened in 1998 and along with the completion of the remaining stretch of the *A2* (also near Panevezys) was one of the major road projects completed in independent Lithuania after 1990. I can still well remember driving from Vilnius to Siauliai via Panevezys city (same applied to those driving from Vilnius to Riga and Tallinn). It was an extra few km and at least 10-15 minutes of journey time. A few years later a new era of road-building and maintenance came with massive EU financing which allowed to get lots of old and new projects underway


----------



## Pansori

144.









145.
Starting point of the *A2* motorway Panevezys-Vilnius can be seen









146.
I have been travelling on this road since as long ago as I can remmber being a child and witnessed full completion and maintenance works each time going from Vilnius to Siauliai where large part of my family is originally from









147.
We can pick up some speed now









148.









149.









150.
Although the A2 does not comply to some safety standards (it does have some level U-turns and bus stops too close to the road) we have to consider that traffic volumes are also not nearly as high as on German or Dutch Autobahns. It is also very straight pretty much all of the times which ensures good visibility and allows to drive fast without safety risks. 130km/h is the legal speed limit (there are quite a few distances with 110km/h limit) but hitting the accelerator all the way to the end is also an option which can be taken on this road









160.









161.









162.
Near Ukmerge, about 70km from Vilnius










There is one more report coming. It will be Vilnius-Druskininkai-Polish Border (via forest road! )


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> And do you have any info about those signs? Are they going to make it a new standard and implement everywhere? That would be fantastic.


I believe it's a new accepted standart, these signs are being installed on all new major junctions and crossings or reconstructed ones. For example, A1/A12 junction was reconstructed and finished some months ago and these new signs were installed there, just like on A14, but only on the motorway direction to Klaipėda though, in this picture that you took direction to Kaunas, the old overhead sign is visible



> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2281/3777571321_e5f75a1d61_o.jpg


----------



## Pansori

RipleyLV said:


> I believe it's a new accepted standart, these signs are being installed on all new major junctions and crossings or reconstructed ones. For example, A1/A12 junction was reconstructed and finished some months ago and these new signs were installed there, just like on A14, but only on the motorway direction to Klaipėda though, in this picture that you took direction to Kaunas, the old overhead sign is visible


Thanks for the info. That's good. The new standard looks much easier to understand.


----------



## Pansori

The last report is of *A4 Vilnius-Druskininkai* and all the way to border with Poland via *Kapciamiestis* using some unnumbered local roads which were not intended for traveling towards the border before the Schengen zone expansion to Poland and Lithuania

Map of the whole route










163.
Leaving Vilnius via *A4* Main Road towards *Druskininkai*









164.









165.
The road is more or less excellent and smooth










166.
Fresh tarmac. Still not painted









167.









168.


----------



## Pansori

169.
That little annoying Toyota Yaris in front of us... it didn't do anything extraordinary but it just started getting on my nerves for some reason (perhaps because it's small and I don't like small cars in front of me). I started fantacising about having an RPG and taking it out









170.









171.









172.









173.
Hey what we see... a small MB Van got caught by the cops for speeding. It overtook us a while ago driving about 140km/h on a 90km/h road (well, we were driving about 110km/h though). He surely got a substantial fine.


----------



## Pansori

174.
Polish numberplates. 









175.
A sign showing directions to local towns and Hrodna in Belarus. In Lithuania directions to foreign cities are shown in Lithuanian language and the language the city is called in the respective country. The funny thing is that in Belarus the Cyrillic alphabet is used so "Hrodna" written in Latin alphabet is some semi made-up word which does not exist neither in Lithuanian neither in Belorussian language 









176.
Where is my goddamn RPG!









177.









178.


----------



## Pansori

179.









180.









181.









182.









183.


----------



## Pansori

184.









185.
Hey who's that?!  That's the same Polish van... he overtook us again at about 130km/h *just* before the junction. Lithuanians are mental drivers but it seems Poles are even more so 









186.









187.









188.
Some "sightseeing" in Druskininkai which is a very nice and calm SPA town with loads of SPA resorts, hotels and restaurants. It attracts lots of (usually rich) tourists from Russia and Belarus as well as Poland, hence the expensive new BMWs, Lexus and Audis often with BY and RU number plates.


----------



## Pansori

189.









190.
Street in Druskininkai









191.
Driving away from Druskininkai on National road *180*









192.









193.


----------



## Pansori

194.
An unnumbered road towards Kapciamiestis which is our last urban destination from where we'll be trying to advance towards the LT/PL border via a forest road









195.
A surprisingly good forest road connecting only a few little villages. We meet a wedding ceremony









196.
A few meters of a cobble-stoned road which was left since the 19th century of the Czarist Russia. It is not pleasant to drive on but is actually just about 50m long and perhaps was left on purpose as a "heritage" road









197.
Driving further towards the border. Our TomTom indicates that the road will soon be a dead-end









198.
Now TomTom is shittin' us . The road was there and actually in a very decent condition which didn't cause any problems even to our little Mitsubishi Colt


----------



## Pansori

199.
Witamy w Polsce! The checkpoint is not in use since both LT and PL joined the Schengen agreement which allows to travel without stopping at borders. After a few minutes of wandering around we saw a truck coming from that forest road. It seems that even on such little roads there is some traffic which surely benefits the economic activities of the nearby villages and towns.









200.









201.
This sign was built some time after the 2004 EU membership... but it seems they didn't find money to dismantle it after the Schengen membership. The checkpoint is actually abandoned and there is noone guarding it at any time (contrary to what is written on it)









202.









203.
Welcome back to Lithuania. We soon drove back via the same road which doesn't "exist" 









*The End!*​


----------



## lpioe

Great set of pictures kay:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Pansori said:


> 30.
> Audi is by far the most popular premium/luxury car brand in Lithuania. One may get an impression that it's the national car because no matter if you are rich or poor, you have an Audi. Old Audi 80 remains one of the most popular models among those who can't afford anything reasonably new (very obvious in the countryside) while all kinds of new Audis are popular among those who can afford a new car. Being a die-hard Audi fan myself I don't mind that at all. Why drive anything else if you can drive Audi? .


That's an Estonian license plate, though

I just came back from Lithuania this morning. I took the overnight bus to Vilnius and back. Seems that border control is still very much in place in Lithuania. We were woken up for some ID checking on the border between Latvia and Lithuania both times. Doesn't bother me, though. Vilnius-Panevežis motorway looked and felt great. In addition, traffic was really light around 10PM(sometimes there were no cars in sight) and I would love to drive there. Since we stayed at a lake near Moletai, we could also see a bit of A14. I was surprised to see some sections with concrete pavement since the use of concrete on roads in the Baltic states is really rare. Signage is very similar to Estonian signage but place names are often poorly signed, at least on the A14. I didn't drive there, but as much as I could see, driving culture is a bit more agressive and less tolerant towards pedestrians and cyclists than in Estonia but both are way behind Finland and other Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Xmaster

^^^ A14 is an only road in Lithuania which has concrete pavement. But more and more of it is replaced by an asphalt. As for example 6 km near Vilnius










Or last year reconstructed 11 km part ~40 km away from Vilnius. A seen here:



















Also ~5 km before Utena is asphalt, but still ~70 km of a14 road is concrete pavement  :


----------



## Mateusz

Looks like old Reichsautobahn


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> ^^^ A14 is an only road in Lithuania which has concrete pavement.


What about A3? Is the road repaved to asphalt?


----------



## Timon91

Concrete isn't that bad. It needs to be maintained though. Look at the Germany, there are quite many concrete motorways over there.


----------



## Pansori

Perhaps one also needs a more decent car to get used to concrete. I was driving on the A13 last year with a Citroen C3 and it kinda sucked... the road was good but that "hard and cold" feeling under the wheels wasn't as nice as riding on fresh and "soft" asphalt


----------



## whatever...

Rebasepoiss said:


> we could also see a bit of A14. I was surprised to see some sections with concrete pavement


A reserve runway for Soviet Air Force in time of war if needed. Usual tarmac/asphalt would not be able to handle contemporary fighters or bombers.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> What about A3? Is the road repaved to asphalt?


As far as I know - A3 has asphalt, not concrete surface, but I'm not entirely sure


----------



## RipleyLV

^ According to this map, half of the road is with concrete surface,

http://www.lra.lt/en.php/lithuanian_roads/map_of_pavements/4108


----------



## Xmaster

Nice report from A6 road (Kaunas-Utena-Zarasai-Daugavpils(LV)) by Romas from miestai.net/forumas. All following pictures are his. There are quite much roadworks on A6 at this moment. 26 km from 3 stretches is being reconstructed at this moment

In some parts road was very curvy, as example seen in following map









So It was decided to straighten it, by constructing a entirely new stretch of road 



























Old stretch on the right


















In some stretches road is already paved



















Other stretches are also under construction




























Last year reconstructed parts


----------



## Triceratops

Really like the reports, Pansori!! Great to see such high-quality even regional roads! Thanks also Xmaster! :banana:


----------



## Pansori

Triceratops said:


> Really like the reports, Pansori!! Great to see such high-quality even regional roads! Thanks also Xmaster! :banana:


Thanks for your appreciation. Nice to hear that you enjoyed it.

I would love to see some reports from Via Baltica though.


----------



## Xmaster

Some OT: A guy decided, that on Lithuanian motorways speed is unlimited as it is in Germany. Action takes place between Vilnius and Kaunas very early morning.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That really doesn't look like 275 km/h. Maybe 160 - 180 at the end. Look at the road furniture passing by.


----------



## Xmaster

I think at the end he was already slowing down, when camera was filming outside the car


----------



## RipleyLV

Perhaps this was the same 200SX, that overtook me on A1 near Kaunas, earlier this summer.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> That really doesn't look like 275 km/h. Maybe 160 - 180 at the end. Look at the road furniture passing by.


He certainly did well over 200km/h. I think it's very likely he actually did 275km/h.

160km/h is something I do with my mother's Citroen C3 1.4TDI


----------



## Mateusz

Idiot, full flavour... police should caught him


----------



## Xmaster

Some construction works are going on in Grigiškės town near Vilnius (road A1, Vilnius - Kaunas). They will make it safer, by building pedesrian bridge, some 2 level junctions, lots of barriers and will make connecting streets. It is a part of programme to upgrade Vilnius - Kaunas road from existing dual carriageway (partly expressway) status road to motorway.
Thanks Corsaro and Romas from miestai.net/forumas for pictures

Building column for pedestrian bridge









There road will be widened









Some constuction of connecting streets



























This U-Turn will definately be removed









Some panorama









Further


----------



## Triceratops

Very good updates, thanks! So the plan of improving A1 to a motorway is being realized, that's just great! :banana:


----------



## Xmaster

Yeah, just we have to wait till 2013 :/ Because it seems, that current funding is not enough to do it quicker, but still great, that something is happening


----------



## Xmaster

Yesterday contract was signed for another 2x2 project in Lithuania. It is quite short stretch - 6.5 km, but is a part of programme to upgrade A9 Panevėžys - Šiauliai road to dual carriageway. This stretch has AADT of around 12 000. They will widen it to 4 lanes, build some connecting streets, bicycle paths and all neccessary shiny crash barriers and noise walls. Estimate of works 80 mln. Lt (~23 mln EUR). Works most likely to finish on 21st of December 2010. 
Another contract for 10.66 km long stretch should be signed at the end of year 2010.
Following is a map where this stretch is


----------



## Xmaster

Here is a scheme of reconstruction of A1 road Vilnius - Kaunas part in Grigiškės town. Road will look like this after reconstruction.
Thanks Corsaro from miestai.net/forumas for such find










You may ask why this project is so exited for me. I would answer - because at this moment there are 3 dangerous one level U-turns, speed limit 70 km/h and those 4 lanes are quite narrow. After reconstruction inner traffic of town will go on connecting streets and local traffic won't use A1 hghway, so it will gain motorway status and will be very safe inner crossing of Grigiškės town on the way to Kaunas on A1 road


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks, Xmaster for this section visualization! Would look nice indeed! So when the works are planned to be finished?


----------



## RipleyLV

Very usefull information, thanks.


----------



## Xmaster

Construction works in Grigiškės is believed to be finished in 2011.


----------



## Xmaster

Another dual carriageway in Lithuania haven't been reviewed yet. A11 road Šiauliai - Palanga stretch just after Šiauliai. It's quite short, 18 kilometers long stretch Šiauliai - Kuršėnai. You can see this stretch marked red in my map:









Thanks copper from miestai.net/forumas for this photo report

Few kilometers after Šiauliai road is still 1x2









Road becomes 2x2. In the distance you can see viaduct of western bypass of Šiauliai









Good quallity road. Small town Kužiai ahead on the right


















60? What? Ussually when there are 1 level U-Turns, speed limit is 70-80. They decided to put 60 here...









Finally some clear stretch without stupid U-Turns


















Although road qualitty is good, shoulders are wide enough, there are no U-turns, but speed limit is 90 km/h. 









Last U-turn and the end of 2x2


----------



## Triceratops

Great report, thanks fo sharing that one! Just so nice to see a Baltic country with such really nice roads and which are being kept in good order! :banana:


----------



## Xmaster

Eimantas from miestai.net/forumas made great and circumstantial report of road A13 8 km long part on Klaipėda's bypass, which is being upgraded to dual carriageway, construction photos. Thanks to him 

Brand new asphalt


















Newly built viaduct ahead. Still have to pave this stretch


















New viaduct


















Some photos from viaduct



























You can smell asphalt in this photo 









Nice roof









Pavement works are taking place near Žaliasis slėnis private homes block


















Newly built bridge over small Danė river


















Some shinny crashbarriers are already visible 


















Bridge over railroad is being constructed


----------



## bleetz

Nice photos. What part of this stretch is now completed?


----------



## Xmaster

Already completed 4 km stretch from Jakai roundabout (0-4 km of road A13). After finishing this stretch 12 kilometers will be reconstructed from 1x2 to 2x2. So whole stretch Klaipėda - Palanga will be 2x2


----------



## RipleyLV

Nice update, though I saw those pictures 2 days ago in miestai.net forumas. :colgate:


----------



## bleetz

Xmaster said:


> Already completed 4 km stretch from Jakai roundabout (0-4 km of road A13). After finishing this stretch 12 kilometers will be reconstructed from 1x2 to 2x2. So whole stretch Klaipėda - Palanga will be 2x2


This is great stuff  Will this road have an "automagistrale" status?


----------



## reda2casa

Xmaster said:


>



Very nice pix.
They are pretty good. And they remaind me moroccan highways (especially for the bridges)


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV - stop browsing lithuanian forums  Just joking  Maybe you could write any latvian forum link, which would be similar to SSc or lithuanian miestai.net ?

Bleetz - no, it won't get "automagistrale" (motorway) status. They say, that it wasn't priority to raise speed and it's suburbs of Klaipėda blah blah blah... But they will let to do 100 km/h.


----------



## Triceratops

Superb set of pics! Tnx! :banana: Especially those with just freshly layed aphalt look just amzing!


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, black asphalt, shiny crash barriers, what more could a Radian want?


----------



## Pansori

Great post. I love the smell of fresh asphalt and the sights of road-building machinery. This usually means good news for drivers. I guess travel times for those going to Kaunas and Vilnius from Palanga should be cut by ~10-20 minutes (depending on traffic intensity in the stretch).


----------



## shpirtkosova

Labas Lithuania! Greetings, I have a few Lietuve friends and do enjoy watchings pictures of your highways! Long live the expression you guys passionatly love "Kurva Macka blet!"


----------



## Xmaster

^^ You shouldn't swear on this forum, no matter in which language. And your lithuanian friends should learn you something better, than some russian swear-words  anyway, it's great, that you are interested about lithuanian highways thread


----------



## Triceratops

Emm, that's quite incorrect phrases your Lit friends learnt you, shpirtkosova! Just never use them any more, please! Anyway, good to see an interest from Albanian on Baltic roads!


----------



## shpirtkosova

Any city breaks you guys would reccomend? BTW I have always been interested in the Baltic states, their culture, history and languages.


----------



## Pansori

shpirtkosova said:


> Any city breaks you guys would reccomend? BTW I have always been interested in the Baltic states, their culture, history and languages.


City breaks? What about renting a car and doing a trip around Lithuania? Vilnius-Klaipeda-Palanga-Siauliai-Ignalina-Vilnius or something similar? It's a small country and roads are fairly good so travelling by car is quite an excitement because you actually get to see the whole country in a day or two.


----------



## Xmaster

Construction works started on A9 road Šiauliai - Panevėžys.









This 6.5 km long stretch gonna be reconstructed to dual carriageway
Thanks "zaraza-Šiauliai" from miestai.net forum for first photos of this stretch.
No big works still, just some earth moves 



















no idea how additional 2 lanes will fit under old railroad bridge


----------



## RipleyLV

:rock:


----------



## Triceratops

Very important imrovement I would say, good!!


----------



## Pansori

I have done a little road trip from *Vilnius* to *Visaginas* (town with the nuclear power plant) on *national road 103*

The road condition is mostly good. It was recently reconstructed or repaved in places and some major works are still taking place. Future plans include some bypasses and more recopnstruction which will make it an excellent quality road and connection from Vilnius to the Eastern part of Lithuania










1.
Traffic wasn't high. It is much busier on warm summer weekends as many Vilnians go to the lakes and the Aukstaitija National park to spend weekends or holidays









2.









3.
Cutting grass?









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.
Svencionys town. At the present we have to drive through the town itself. A bypass road is planned to avoid this in the future









18.









19.
SOme stretches are not as good but still of reasonable quality









20.









21.
Scenic landscapes on the way









22.









23.









24.









25.









The remaining photos are on the way back in and around Vilnius on *A14 Vilnius - Moletai*


26.
The recently reconstructed stretch of A14 near Vilnius









27.









28.
If I'm not mistaken a 2 level junction is planned here









29.









30.
Welcome to Vilnius









31.
*Gelezinio Vilko* street in Vilnius. In some parts 80km/h (that is within city limits) is allowed. This is one of the "high-speed" streets or semi urban-expressways that were planned and built in the soviet days. The idea was that 2 or 3 such streets would cross the entire city without 1 level junctions, pedestrian crossings or traffic lights. Of course, as everything in those days, due to lack of funding and expertise it was not 100% fulfilled according to the plan and what we have now is a more or less regular street with 2+2 and a green lane in between. I still hope that one day they will get converted into what was originally planned (using tunnels, multilevel junctions, multilevel pedestrian crossings etc. if needed)









32.
Some extreme stuff. A new slip road was recently built to connect the Gelezinio Vilko and Ozo streets. However due to the lack of space they couldn't do it properly and now we have a very steep (and I would say dangerous) slip-road


----------



## Timon91

Great report. By reading this kind of reports you can get a good view of a country IMO


----------



## Alexriga

Nice work. I like quality of Lithuanian roads.


----------



## RipleyLV

Great report as always.


----------



## Pansori

Thank you guys. I was really inspired by the SSC road/highway section which was the main reason I started taking pictures of roads and driving "for no reason" observing various roads. This year I saw more of Lithuanian roads than in my whole life before that . I have to say I really enjoy that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You see a lot more from a country if you're into roads.


----------



## Triceratops

Superb report and roads as well! :banana: Thanks for such work done!


----------



## Xmaster

Pansori said:


> 28.
> If I'm not mistaken a 2 level junction is planned here


Actually not here. It is planned one junction before  They are now creating a technical project of 2 levels junction there  By the way - great report ! It's always a pleassure to see your road reports


----------



## Wover

Timon91 said:


> Great report. By reading this kind of reports you can get a good view of a country IMO


Not really . Most of those road projects are realised with the support of the EU. There are lots of other places were buildings are uninhabited since 10 years and are really ugly. You don't see those until you're actually driving around.

I've had a big "shock" when I drove through Latvia. The roads were sublime, but some buildings next to the road really looked bad.. 

In Estonia the situation is slightly better (thanks to better economy), but I can't really say anything about Lithuania.


----------



## Pansori

Wover said:


> Not really . Most of those road projects are realised with the support of the EU. There are lots of other places were buildings are uninhabited since 10 years and are really ugly. You don't see those until you're actually driving around.
> 
> I've had a big "shock" when I drove through Latvia. The roads were sublime, but some buildings next to the road really looked bad..
> 
> In Estonia the situation is slightly better (thanks to better economy), but I can't really say anything about Lithuania.


I suggest you drive through East London (zone 2-3) to see even more "shock" than that you have seen in Latvia  :nuts:

Anyway, having to agree with Timon here. Driving is the best way of seeing the country. That especially applies to less important roads (i.e. not motorways or A category roads).


----------



## Timon91

That's right. I'm not only talking about roads, but also about the surroundings. For example, when driving around on Istria (HR) I think I got a general view of what Istria looks like.


----------



## kosovo

Xmaster said:


> Construction update of Vilnius western bypass
> (c) Kosovo from miestai.net/forumas


Why my photos is in this forum without my permission?


----------



## Xmaster

There is written who is owner of photos and I'm not taking any copyright of these photos by myself


----------



## wyqtor

kosovo said:


> Why my photos is in this forum without my permission?


Ever heard of freedom of information?  

If you don't want your pictures shared with people from around the world, you simply don't post them *anywhere *on the net at all. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Triceratops

But hey, kosovo, everyone agrees they are nice, what's the dispute?! Anyway thanks for your work and welcome to the forum!


----------



## RipleyLV

Google Maps updated - Western bypass under construction in Vilnius.









Link.

Also, the not long ago opened Southern bypass - click on the Link.


----------



## freakliberator

the expressways in lithuania are so cool comaparted with other east europe countries


----------



## Pansori

freakliberator said:


> the expressways in lithuania are so cool comaparted with other east europe countries


I wouldn't say they look more cool than in Poland or Czech Republic. Those new motorways in Poland are much better than ones in Lithuania. It's not about coolness anyway... it's more about adequacy and quality of roads. In this sense Lithuanian roads are indeed in a very reasonable position compared to most other countries in the region.


----------



## Triceratops

^ Yep, your goverment just knows the right way of spending money and the benefits from that!


----------



## Xmaster

Beutifull pictures of constuction of 3-levels junction near Klaipėda. Pictures are made by "Vakarų ekspresas" newspaper. Whole article http://klaipeda.diena.lt/naujienos/miestas/miesto-pulsas/jaku-ziede-iskilo-dalis-estakados-241616 (in lithuanian language)

Photos © V.Liaudanskas


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Reminds me of that Krasta fly-over construction in Riga. Nice pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## Xmaster

Yeah, just I think Krasta's flyover 3rd level is much longer. By the way - what are lenghts of Krasta flyover estacades ?


----------



## kosovo

wyqtor said:


> Ever heard of freedom of information?
> 
> If you don't want your pictures shared with people from around the world, you simply don't post them *anywhere *on the net at all. It's as simple as that.


Because this fotos are not mine...
photographed by my sister


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> By the way - what are lenghts of Krasta flyover estacades ?


All the information is below:
http://www.dienvidutilts.lv/index.php?lang_id=2&menu_id=63


----------



## Xmaster

Another 3 levels interchange is rising up. This time photos of interchange on future western bypass of Vilnius.
Thanks Corsaro from miestai.net/forumas for these pictures from inside car

3rd level


----------



## RipleyLV

Big progress since the last update, thanks for showing.


----------



## Triceratops

Man, this looks really impressive! Thanks for the update indeed! :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

*A14 in Lithuania. Utena - Vilnius*

Here is my first attempt to make a road video  Last sunday I drove from my hometown Rokiškis and decided to tape a video on A14 road between Utena and Lithuania capital city Vilnius. Unfortunately I don't have a car camera holder and also forget to put Easy function to camera, so sometimes video is too bright ( I tried to correct this, when I putted a video to my computer, but still some moments is too bright). But I will take this to account and next video should be better.
So here is a map of my route. Starting on the edge of Utena and finishing in Vilnius:









Distance between cities - 95 km. This is only road in Lithuania with concrete pavement. Currently it's ~60% is concrete.

And the video:







Some remarks according to time of video
04:59 - Junction near Molėtai
05:19 - On the right near road cops with VW Passat
06:46 - The beggining of last year recontructed 10 km long stretch
07:54 - Viaduct
10:35 - a a right turn to geographical center of Europe!
11:25 - Again cops on the right, this time with BMW 3-series
12:21 - The beggining of recently finished stretcht just before Vilnius (road was widened to 2x2)
12:45 - A traffic light junction. There is technical project being made and after some years should be reconstructed to 2 level crossing
13:32 - Entering Vilnius


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Very nice, Paulius!  I watched it from A-Z.

A few remarks;

* The road is wide, with small shoulders, allowing for high speeds still to feel safe (compare this to our 5.5 - 6 m provincial roads in NL!
* The speed you were driving, I guess it's about 110 km/h?
* Not a single time to slow down or stop before you reach Vilnius
* Not a single village you have to pass through
* Not a lot of hair-raising driving behavior. I only saw one time where you had to move a bit to the right because someone passed a bus.
* the road pavement quality could be better, but it's not dramatic
* quiet rural scenery


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> Very nice, Paulius!  I watched it from A-Z.
> 
> A few remarks;
> 
> * The road is wide, with small shoulders, allowing for high speeds still to feel safe (compare this to our 5.5 - 6 m provincial roads in NL!
> * The speed you were driving, I guess it's about 110 km/h?
> * Not a single time to slow down or stop before you reach Vilnius
> * Not a single village you have to pass through
> * Not a lot of hair-raising driving behavior. I only saw one time where you had to move a bit to the right because someone passed a bus.
> * the road pavement quality could be better, but it's not dramatic
> * quiet rural scenery


I'll just add a few remarks.

This road is the only *concrete* road in Lithuania.

The quality is acceptable but quite bumpy and you can certainly feel that it's concrete and not tarmac (unless you drive a car of higher class of course) which i a little annoying. In my opinion it needs a complete reconstruction.

There are quite a few towns and villages nearby but Lithuania has got very low population density which means that it's not always easy to notice a "village" which is made up of just 1 or 2 houses somewhere further away off the road . Even more so in Latvia which has approximately same land area as Lithuania but significantly lower population.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ Yep, quite true, this means we can save money by not building a lot of bypases!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

France and several other countries (Portugal, Spain?) also have similar restrictions. I also don't think it's smart, you really learn how to drive after you get your license (driving experience), and speed restrictions are not helping with that.


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> There are restrictions for drivers with less than 2 years driving experience: 70 km/h on regular roads and 90 km/h on motorways.


Do you need a 70/90 km/h sticker on the back?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> France and several other countries (Portugal, Spain?) also have similar restrictions. I also don't think it's smart, you really learn how to drive after you get your license (driving experience), and speed restrictions are not helping with that.


But do you know, do the beginner drivers have to use some kind of sign to indicate they're beginners? In Estonia we use this sign :


----------



## Xmaster

^^ We got these ones too  2 years ago we got signs 70 sticked on the back of car, but now we have maple leaf symbol on back of car


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Xmaster said:


> ^^ We got these ones too  2 years ago we got signs 70 sticked on the back of car, but now we have maple leaf symbol on back of car


That's cool! I thought Estonia was the only one using them. We have been using this sign for years.


----------



## Norsko

I do not understand the layout of this sign; The left arrow do not make sence to me. How does this intersection really look like, is it grade separated? The colour green tells my that it is, but the left arrow confuses me badly :crazy: (Unless it is a rather strange way of signposting a U turn intersection, but then again I am confused by the colour  )


----------



## Xmaster

It's not grade separated U-Turn. There 2 or 3 of them on A2 motorway near Panevėžys city. Traffic volumes there are quite low, but still strange to see such sign. Speed is limited there to 110 km/h for a stretch with U-Turn, but still such thing should not exist on motorway.


----------



## Pansori

Xmaster said:


> It's not grade separated U-Turn. There 2 or 3 of them on A2 motorway near Panevėžys city. Traffic volumes there are quite low, but still strange to see such sign. Speed is limited there to 110 km/h for a stretch with U-Turn, but still such thing should not exist on motorway.


There still are a few on the A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas (albeit, it doesn't have the motorway status). Not sure about the stretch between Kaunas and Klaipeda. Are there any non grade-separated U turns there? I think this bad practice should be abolished. It was allright 30 years ago (when those roads were built) with less than 50 cars per 1000 population... but now?


----------



## Tom 958

Pansori said:


> There still are a few on the A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas (albeit, it doesn't have the motorway status). Not sure about the stretch between Kaunas and Klaipeda. Are there any non grade-separated U turns there? I think this bad practice should be abolished. It was allright 30 years ago (when those roads were built) with less than 50 cars per 1000 population... but now?


But as far as the sign itself, it's OK. It tells drivers exactly what's going on.


----------



## Xmaster

Yes, I think 3 U-Turns on Vilnius-Kaunas stretch. As far as I remember there are already no 1 level U-Turns on Kaunas-Klaipėda, because road administration removed them (if I'm not mistaken, but I don't remember any when I drove on March).


----------



## AlexisMD

Rebasepoiss said:


> But do you know, do the beginner drivers have to use some kind of sign to indicate they're beginners? In Estonia we use this sign :


almost like these


----------



## fredis

Xmaster said:


> Yes, I think 3 U-Turns on Vilnius-Kaunas stretch. As far as I remember there are already no 1 level U-Turns on Kaunas-Klaipėda, because road administration removed them (if I'm not mistaken, but I don't remember any when I drove on March).


The only one is only few kilometers from Kaunas, to Giraitė...


----------



## Pansori

I wonder if there are any plans to get rid of them completely on a1 and A2?


----------



## RipleyLV

fredis said:


> The only one is only few kilometers from Kaunas, to Giraitė...


You mean this one?


----------



## Pansori

Time for some road reports from the land of Lithuania. Holidays well spent 

I am preparing photo reports from a number of roads including A1, A2, A9, A11, A13, A15, A16 as well as some stretches of national roads 149 and 150

Starting with a stretch of the A9 (E272) from Šiauliai towards Panevėžys


*A9 (E272)*

_Stretch from Šiauliai to about 52km towards Panevėžys_

Map:









Detailed map:









*A9* (part of E272 which connects Klaipėda and Vilnius via Šiauliai and Panevėžys) connects Šiauliai and Panevėžys which are 4th and 5th largest cities in Lithuania respectivelly. The road is also used by all traffic going from Panevėžys and further Eastern towns in Lithuania and Latvia to Palanga and Klaipėda seaport in the West which makes it a busy, stressful, dangerous and, above all, inadequate road packed with "70km/h" speed limits, sharp turns, villages, one level junctions and other oddities which make it one of the least pleasant drives in Lithuania.

Traffic intensity is about 10000 vehicles per day. Currently the stretch betwen Šiauliai and town of Radviliškis (about 15km) is being reconstructed to a 2+2 road without one level junctions.




Starting in *Šiauliai*


----------



## Pansori

Official city limit of Šiauliai followed by a small suburb town Aleksandrija









After leaving Šiauliai. Normally this road is more busy but due to reconstruction works large part of the traffic goes via alternate route (national roads 149 and 150)









Note the gravel roadsides. This was the practice maintained in the Soviet times and for some reason it's still maintained in the older (or even some newer) roads in Lithuania. I have no idea why this is happening because I have never seen anything like this elsewhere in Europe. It doesn't look practical at all and, above all, may be dangerous. And this is one of the busiest A roads in the country!









Information sign in a distance which informs about the roadworks that are taking place in the stretch all the way to Radviliškis town


----------



## Pansori

The stretch that is currently under reconstruction









Speed limit 50km/h


----------



## Pansori

The road will be converted to what in Lithuania is called "1st category road" which means a 2+2 road but a step below the motorway (in Lith. "AM Category road"). This is an odd classification because this means that the road will be a 2+2 and one category below a motorway but does not necessarily mean that it will be an expressway. Even though expressway is also classified under the "1st category". I guess such oddities are a comfortable excuse for the planners to avoid building under stricter standards which would later mean higher speed limit (110km/h) for drivers who will now (most probably) have to stick to the standard 90km/h as for any other non-urban road.





































Approaching a railway bridge...


----------



## Pansori

They will have to put 4 3.5m wide lanes+2 hard shoulders+median/fences under those two columns. Of course it would make sense to reconstruct the entire bridge but for some reason I have a feeling this is not going to happen. I guess they will cut the hard shoulders... that's cheaper than to change the bridge after all.


















Approaching Radviliškis which is about 17km from Šiauliai









End of roadworks









The road in Radviliškis was reconstructed recently and is a 2+2 urban road all the way through the town (about 4,5km)


----------



## Pansori

Unfortunately noone was interested in going that extra mile and removing all level pedestrian crossings and level junctions. Life would be so much easier with speeds of 70 or even 80km/h. There are no any short-term plans for a bypass road to avoid the town whatsoever so we'll have to deal with this: driving for 5km via some silly town at the speed of 50km/h with pedestrian crossings and traffic lights. Sometimes I want to see those "road planners" and kick them in the arse. This is not some village path but a busy A and E road for Christs sake!


















End of 2+2


----------



## Pansori

Karčemos village. 50km/h


----------



## Pansori

Surface quality is quite poor for most of the time as well. Perhaps not _that_ bad but certainly below average


















Speed camera


















Junction with national road 149 which is despite being of lower category is a better option for driving between Šiauliai and Panevėžys. It's a few km longer but takes less time due to less speed restrictions and lower traffic



















There will be more from A9


----------



## fredis

RipleyLV said:


> You mean this one?
> http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q420/Ripley9895/IMG_3209.jpg


Yes/Taip


----------



## fredis

I used to drive from Kaunas to Siauliai through Radviliskis, but for two years I didn't use this route, because it is too slow and now it's even slower as I see. From Radviliskis to Siauliai it was almost impossible to overtake someone of it's very narrow road.

Pansori, you just have to wait for a long time for grass to take it's place  Photo somewhere near Labunava…


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Pansori said:


> Speed camera


What's the speed limit before the camera? Also, how big are the fines for speeding in Lithuania and how many speed cameras do you have?


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> What's the speed limit before the camera? Also, how big are the fines for speeding in Lithuania and how many speed cameras do you have?


I think the limit was 70km/h. There are plenty of 70km/h limits on that road. They typically put cameras near junctions which have permanent speed limits in place.

As about the number of cameras I'm not sure but there are LOADS of them these days. I was quite surprised because while driving on A roads in Lithuania you'll see one every few minutes (less so on A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda and A2). There also is a sign before every speed camera so you'll have enough time to slow down. Also, according to someone who knows more than me about those cameras, they only work if the car is speeding by more than 20km/h.


----------



## Pansori

Next 
*A2 (E272)*

*A2 Vilnius-Panevėžys* is one of two motorways in Lithuania and connects the capital Vilnius with Panevėžys which is the 5th largest city.

The history of A2 as we know it today started in 1980 with a construction of the motorway from Vilnius to Ukmergė town (about 74 from Vilnius) which was complete by 1985. Later the remaining stretch to Panevėys was built to reach the full length of 136km.

At first (in the late 80's or early 90's) only one 1+1 part from Ukmergė to Panevėžys was completed with the remaining two lanes left on-hold due to the lack of financing (part of the works were complete a while ago). Full completion did not happen until 1998 after which it became a 2+2 motorway all the way from Vilnius to Panevėžys. Currently there are no any short or medium term plans to extend it to any direction (Riga or Šiauliai. Although the latter option might happen some time in the long term with A9 becoming a 2+2 road all the way from Šiauliai to Panevėžys so effectively connecting Vilnius and Šiauliai via Motorway/Expressway). All traffic from Vilnius to Riga and Tallinn also goes via A2 and so does most of the traffic from Minsk

The condition of A2 is rather mixed. The road normally goes in a straight line with few turns. Existing turns are very gentle and do not require to slow down even at very high speeds (i.e. even if you're illegally overspeeding ). In this aspect it is a great road which is a pleasure to drive on. 

The bad sides, in my opinion sre at least two: surface quality being one of them. The surface quality is mixed depending on the stretch. Some distances are rather nice with even and smooth surface however many stretches are rather uneven or at least not smooth (still not that bad to cause any problems going at 130km/h). New patches of asphalt will not help so it will require surface reconstruction in many stretches over the next couple of years.

Another problem is the existance of non grade separated U turns. I think there are at least 5 of them throughot the distance. This doesn't cause much trouble yet since traffic volumes hardly reach 10000 cars per day (in the stretch between Ukmergė and Panevėžys it's only around 5000) but it is clear that this will have to change because traffic levels are constantly increasing and non grade separated U turns will have to go or else the road status will have to be downgraded from a motorway to a regular 2+2 road along with maximum allowed speed which at present is 130km/h. This once happened to A1 Vilnius-Kaunas stretch which lost its motorway status some time in the 90's and will probably not get it back before 2015 after all necessary adjustments will be done.

Map










Distance covered: about 130km

Starting in the Northern part of Vilnius. it would make sense to widen the road to 3+3 in the outer parts of the city and nearby areas outside of city limits because of higher traffic volumes. This is especially evident after warm summer weekends when many Vilnians drive back from their short weekend "holidays" in rural areas and lakes. Under such circumstances incoming traffic going towards Vilnius often causes traffic jams starting a few kilometers away from the city. The whole stretch in the northern part of Vilnius requires a complete reconstruction and re-configuration of how the road interacts with the nearby streets and areas because due to spontaneous and unbalanced development of the surrounding areas it was turned into a mix of traffic-lights, level junctions, pedestrian crossings and so on. It just slows the traffic down and causes unnecessary pollution and noise









City boundary









As you can see even in this pic, even the outgoing traffic on a regular day is quite intense. An extra lane is what should solve the problem before more than 50 or so % of the traffic would get distributed to the nearby suburbs and towns 









Lexus and Toyota dealerships near A2 just outside Vilnius









Better to fill the tank before a long journey


----------



## Pansori

Still quite busy









Motorway starts a couple kms outside the city boundary. By that time traffic becomes much less intense... and much faster


----------



## Pansori

Someone was very smart to put the sign behind the fence



























Signage of Lithuanian roads did not change much since the 1990 and that is another problem. I guess it would not be a bad idea to simply copy/paste German or Dutch signage system because the current situation is hardly acceptable and unless you are local or highly experienced in this region, navigating without a sat-nav may get difficult









About 20km from Vilnius near Maišiagala town


----------



## Pansori

A BMW in the left lane is not only typical to Germany 


















By A2 standards this almost amounts to a traffic jam


----------



## Pansori




----------



## Pansori

Signs of new design. Looks much better than the old design althoguh till there is something I dislike about them. Just too basic and uninformative


----------



## Pansori

Speed camera









Speed limit to 110km/h


----------



## Pansori

An interesting car on the road (the one on the right, of course ). You could see plenty of those some 15-20 years ago but today it's a rare species. LADA 1200 (VAZ-2101) was the primary "family car" in the USSR in the 70's (later followed by modifications throughout the 80's and even to the 90's in the modern day Russia). LADA 1200 was basically a Fiat 124 dedicated for Soviet market as well as countries of what was then known as the Communist bloc. My parents used to own one of those in the 80s as did many families who owned a car back in those days. Those who still own one should be happy because they're already going up in price as classic cars.









Information sight about some road reconstruction. Not sure what it was about but I guess it was some stuff co-financed by the EU that took place a couple of years back since those signs stay on for a while.


















The most scenic part of A2 near Ukmergė about 70km from Vilnius









The road does a very long and gentle turn down the hill towards Ukmergė town. The most beautiful spot of A2


----------



## Pansori

110km/h. A speed camera was present as well


















Bridge over River Šventoji


----------



## Pansori

The yellow sign on the right says "This year on this road 1 person was killed and 3 injured". Just a few years ago Lithuania had the worst record of traffic deaths per capita in the whole of EU. The situation changed for good over the last few years after improved safety standards on roads and public campaigns for safety on while driving. Still alot of work to do though because numbers of deaths remain higher than EU average


















After Ukmergė the landscape becomes completely flat and boring with only bushes and forest


----------



## Pansori

Some cleaning would help here









Surface quality is far from perfect


















Panevėžys region boundary


----------



## Pansori

End of motorway near Paanevėžys









Panevėžys city to the right while straight is for Riga and Šiauliai via A17 also known as Panevėžys Bypass which was constructed some time around 1998 along with full completion of the A2 itself


----------



## Pansori

After the end of A2 we're on A17 Panevėžys Bypass advancing towards Riga and Šiauliai


*A17 (E272/E67)*


We'll go on E67 (Via Baltica) for a few kms and Panevėžys Bypass A17. Note, the numebrs on Google maps are wrong. Technically the bypass is NOT A10 or A2 but *A17*


Map:



























End of 2+2









Panevėžys Bypass A17


















A17 is a simple 1+1 road with a single non grade separated junction and paved hard shoulders capable to accommodate (just about) a light vehicle









A typical view on E67 in Lithuania









Level junction with 195 national road



























Cops measuring speed. Police measuring speed is no longer common in Lithuania but there was some sort of speeding prevention campaign going on that weekend. I saw lots of police cars on the road during those few days









New suburban quarter of houses near Panevėžys









Approaching the junction with A9. Going straight would bring us to Riga while going left will get us to Šiauliai


----------



## Pansori

_Edit: SSC time machine messing around_


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Pansori said:


> Level junction with 195 national road


I've biked through this intersection in July 2008, following the 195 to Paneveżys 



Pansori said:


> This is all from A9. Next: A11 Šiauliai-Palanga


We, Poles, demand an extended footage from the marvelous town of Kretinga


----------



## Pansori

Fuzzy Llama said:


> I've biked through this intersection in July 2008, following the 195 to Paneveżys
> 
> 
> 
> We, Poles, demand an extended footage from the marvelous town of Kretinga


Why Kretinga? I think Palanga is nicer. 
Too bad we were really rushing so the only footage I have is from Klaipėda. Although there will be footage from the road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kretinga means something like cretinism in Polish I believe. (something idiot).

Kretynizmy drogowe


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Pansori said:


> Why Kretinga?


Because in Polish its name sounds somewhat like Cretin- or Idiotville. It could be a hometown of some of our politicians 
([pl]Kretyn = [en]Cretin is now almost exclusively used as an insult (like 'idiot'), has no connotations with the mental illness)


----------



## Pansori

There is a word _kretinas_ in Lithuanian which means exactly the same.
However I never realized Kretinga sounds like that.


----------



## RipleyLV

Regional roads in Lithuania look quite good compared to Latvian.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> Regional roads in Lithuania look quite good compared to Latvian.


I've read in the Latvian Road Yearbook 2008 that 20% of the P-roads and 90% of the V-roads are not paved. That's quite bad.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

I can post some pictures of the Latvian, Lithuanian and Estonian backroads, however they are stored at some backup DVD which I have back in my hometown. Maybe I'll get them next weekend.


----------



## Pansori

Fuzzy Llama said:


> I can post some pictures of the Latvian, Lithuanian and Estonian backroads, however they are stored at some backup DVD which I have back in my hometown. Maybe I'll get them next weekend.


Please do! What roads you were traveling on?


----------



## Triceratops

The regional roads of Lithuania are way better than Latvian national ones! Anyway, good job, Pansori, tnx!


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Pansori said:


> Please do! What roads you were traveling on?


So it probably went like this:
2007 (and then across the Border through Berżniki back to Suwałki, but Google doesn't see the road)


2008 (We went to Kaunas and from Valga by train. The return was quite interesting, because we had to change trains 6 times  ). Some roads are missing on Google maps, so in places where the route makes some loop just assume that we took a 'nonexistent' road. Also we bypassed most of the Latvian A7 with some country roads which even on ours super-precise 1:400000 Latvian map were marked with mere grey lines.

And speaking of pictures - don't expect many of them. Riding a bike and taking a picture simultaneously is fun, but we didn't do this is as often as a proper roadtrip relation would require. And pictures taken on the stops seldom concern the road itself 

BTW, I really do miss Lithuanian dark bread. Do you know that you bake the best bread in the world? Also I miss _gira_. You can buy this stuff here (mostly imported from Ukraine), but it is not the same. And the prices are ridiculous, compared to ones in Maxima or other decent Lithuanian supermarket


----------



## bleetz

Fuzzy Llama:

I'm also a huge fan of black bread and gira. Black bread is still good, but gira is getting worse. I used to love Gubernija gira from cans but now it has become significantly worse. Other gira (such as "Smetonos") is really bad, its just simple lemonade. Nowadays you have to really search for it. Bad news for us gira fans. That drink is my favourite soft drink ever!


----------



## Pansori

You can get gira (kvass) in any Lithuanian restaurant (and there are plenty of those). Moreover it's not the one from supermarket but home-brewed which is significantly different (much better) and may even have some alcohol.


----------



## Pansori

Next, as promised
*A11 (E272)*
*Šiauliai-Palanga*


A11 is better and less crowded than A9 between Šiauliai and Panevėžys, however, being one of the main roads it should be improved. There were some safety improvements in the recent years (fences, crash barriers, roundaboouts, speed-cameras, new level junction layout), however, there is alot of work still to be done, especially with bypass roads around places like Kuršėnai, Kretinga and Palanga itself. 

Route lenght: 142km
Total travel time: 2 hours
Starting point: Šiauliai bypass
End point: Palanga town center

Map:


----------



## Pansori




----------



## Pansori




----------



## Pansori




----------



## Pansori




----------



## Pansori




----------



## Pansori




----------



## Jevpls

This week I'm going to Varniai (from Daugavpils).
My route probably will be this one (the shortest suggested by Google Maps):


Any comments on this? Is this the best choice or should I choose another one route (because of bad road quality or like that)?


----------



## Xmaster

Don't know about conditions in Latvia side, but the road from the border is well all the way to the point near Radviliškis, where you will leave the A9 road. Stretch Rokiškis-Kupiškis is quite empty, lots of stretches between Kupiškis and Panevėžys where renovated not long time ago. Just don't know about stretch where you will leave A9 road and go Varniai.


----------



## Jevpls

Thank you!
Don't worry about Latvian side, let me get information about that 
by the way, what about max. allowed speed? As far as I know, it's 90 usually but 110 on some roads. Am I right?
If it's so then do I have such roads on my route?


----------



## Pansori

Jevpls said:


> Thank you!
> Don't worry about Latvian side, let me get information about that
> by the way, what about max. allowed speed? As far as I know, it's 90 usually but 110 on some roads. Am I right?
> If it's so then do I have such roads on my route?


It's 90km/h although limitations to 70km/h are rather common (at larger one-level intersections, dangerous stretches, etc.). 110km/h is only on expressways (there is only one such stretch in Lithuania and that is on A1 Vilnius-Kaunas) so nothing above 90km/h on your trip. Although you can drive without worries at 100km/h (for police patrols) and 110km/h for speed cameras (they have 20km/h "tolerance" limit... or at least so I was told by someone who deals with it). Most of your route should be 90km/h.

P.S. any chance you'll take some photos on your way and post them here?


----------



## Jevpls

Pansori said:


> 110km/h for speed cameras


Have you got many of them in Lithuania? Are they always in move or placed in known places?


Pansori said:


> P.S. any chance you'll take some photos on your way and post them here?


It's hard to say. I will be driving and that means that I won't be able to make any photos. But I will ask my friends to try to make some.
Don't expect them soon because after this trip some days I will be without internet.


----------



## Pansori

Jevpls said:


> Have you got many of them in Lithuania? Are they always in move or placed in known places?


There are quite a few. I did mention it before in this thread. I think it's over 150... anyway they are all over in all major roads.


Someone made a map but I'm not sure how accurate it is: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=107345182297416266974.000466f55010ba20ef8be


----------



## Pansori

An update on another road upgrade project on *A1 Vilnius-Kaunas*

Reconstruction of the viaduct near Elektrėnai town.
The viaduct is used as the main access/exit route from the Elektrenai town onto A1. Before reconstruction it fell short even of the most basic motorway standards: there was no space for hard shoulder, as the result the acceleration lane near the viaduct was very short and dangerous. There were two bus stops nearby which will be removed once the reconstruction is finished. All in all after it's done (in about 5 months time) it should comply to contemporary motorway standards.

Location on the map:









Satellite image of the location:










Photos (by Zorro from miestai.net/forumas)























































There are quite a few other spots on A1 which clearly do not comply with motorway standards. I may try to spot them all on the satellite imagery and post them here.


----------



## Triceratops

Now I see why there's work to do for this highway improvement into a motorway. But at least these seem to be the only problems for that process as everything else is already done, even almost all the necessary viaducts are constructed, I bet this shouldn't take a lot of money!


----------



## Pansori

Triceratops said:


> Now I see why there's work to do for this highway improvement into a motorway. But at least these seem to be the only problems for that process as everything else is already done, even almost all the necessary viaducts are constructed, I bet this shouldn't take a lot of money!


When you drive on A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas it feels fine and people who are not road geeks (like us ) may wonder why it's not a motorway? But if you look attentively there are quite a few insufficiencies. I will check the satellite images and try to spot all "bad" spots which will have to be fixed in order to make this road a motorway.


----------



## Pansori

I just checked the satellite photos of A1 and counted at least a few dozens (I would say around 50 separate cases/situations) of locations which are inappropriate for motorway standards. These are things like U turns (although there are only a few left), missing acceleration/slowing lanes to some nearby estates (I guess in some cases there shouldn't be any exits for private nearby properties), some conflicting paths of traffic flow, bus stops, exits too close to each other, a few viaducts without hard shoulders etc. 

In fact many of such insufficiencies were/are being fixed over the last decade and the road generaly looks good (as you can see in my own pictures), however there is still more work to be done and I guess the price tag is going to be tens (if not over a hundred) of millions of € (not counting current projects) because all those little things add up.

Also, there will be unhappy voices about cut-off access to the A1 (it will have to be done in some cases if they want to make it motorway) so it will have to be handled in some way.

There are two main reasons for that: the A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas is older than between Kaunas and Klaipeda or A2 Vilnius-Panevezys which, I guess, were built by different standards.

After 1990 some private properties and estates popped up near the road which got access to the road. It wouldn't happen under normal circumstances but we all know what it was like it Lithuania in the 90's i.e. a complete mess.


----------



## fredis

fredis said:


> Later I will put photos from Vilkaviškis to Vištytis. It's very nice road with zero cars on it and it's very beatifull... Ze end


What's promised has to be done  So after holidays I decided to put these pics. Hope you will enjoy it, although quality is not so good, blame my dog 

So Vilkaviškis - Vištytis. On road 185 and then 200










So we start on the cross road already seen in my pics. We turn right towards Gražiškiai. I used to ride on this road 2-4 times a week as I was cyclist 13-15 years of age (now 27  ). This road is good for cyclist, cos there are very light traffic, sometimes none at all, it has hills which are rare in this region.




























Interesting name of the river: Zanyla ))























































Leaving Gražiškiai. Entering road number 200 towards Vištytis.










This road isn't so old, but you can see from this picture, that it was repaired few time now, as 185 is very old and it had few repairs. What's happened to the quality?





































Nice view to the very beautiful lake Vištytis. You can see Russia here, cos the border goes on directlly frew this lake.










Let's turn to the left towards PL border.










I stopped taking pictures at this point, cos I saved the battery for way back ))


----------



## fredis

Let's go back home, cos the rain is comming )

This strech of road till the white point of 7 km. is very twisty. I would like to take a ride with no limits if it is closed. Very nice. And you can see how the border is "equal" on the lake 























































U are able to see Vištytis church










What I was talking about twisty... 



















End of entertaining, let's get back to normal road  let's turn towards Kalvarija










Heavy traffic  





































Entering Gražiškiai










Leaving it 





































Green and yellow, that's our colors 










What's this? I fought...










But after few moments my question was revield 



















The same crosroad where we stared. Thank you for your good words  It was quet interesting, to take pictures of roads


----------



## Xmaster

Great photo by propeleris from miestai.net
(c) fotoskrydis.lt

View towards roundabout reconstruction to 3 levels junction near seaport Klaipėda. Currently 3rd level viaduct looks strange, but second stage of the project should start at the end of summer and 3rd level will be connected to road to Palanga and Kaunas and will make a sense.


----------



## Triceratops

Looks really impressive, getting its shapes makes a feeling of a very serious infrastructure project in a country's scales!


----------



## RipleyLV

This project is a combo of our Vairoga and Slāvu fly-overs. :lol:


----------



## Triceratops

^ Thus, it will be the biggest fly-over in the Baltics, but for a while!


----------



## Jevpls

Pansori said:


> P.S. any chance you'll take some photos on your way and post them here?


Actually my friends were lazy :bash:
They made some pictures till Panevežys and after that took forgot about their great responsibility....:lol:
I'm a bit busy now and I uploaded an archive instead of pictures right here. YOu can get it here:
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=kovgak

Try to understand...my route:


----------



## PLH

*A5 Budzisko/Kalvarija - Kaunas*

I know pics from this route were already posted here, but If you'd like to see more of them please write 

Short 1x4 section just after the border:



Great red markings:




Dangerous place marked. Killed and injoured in given year:


----------



## bleetz

Thanks for the pictures. That road is good but very inadequate.


----------



## PLH

Posting all the pics once again is pointless, so simply click to the Polish subforum.


----------



## PLH

I must say I was impressed by how Lithuanians drive. Noone drove more than 100-110 km/h, speed limits were respected even by truck drivers. The same applies to cities where everyone was driving cautiously. Only overtaking manouvers might seem a bit dangerous but they are not that frequent. All in all very positive image.


----------



## Pansori

PLH said:


> Posting all the pics once again is pointless, so simply click to the Polish subforum.


If I were you I would post all the pics here as well. Those looking for photos of Lithuanian roads would find it easier to see everything here rather than navigate elsewhere. 


And thanks very much for photos and comments. Much apprecieted. :cheers:


----------



## PLH

Petrol costs 1,18 euro, which is a lot hno:







We're turning onto a secondary road leading via Kalvarija


----------



## PLH

Wjazd do Kalvariji. Widać charakterystyczne biało czarne malowanie krawężników:


----------



## PLH

Miasto sprawia wrażenie czystego i zadbanego, nie straszą pstrokate reklamy ani fasady sklepów:


----------



## PLH

Bardzo dobry jak na boczną drogę przejazd kolejowy:



Czarny punkt, który w tym wypadku wiąże się z zakazem wyprzedzania na dość długim odcinku.


----------



## PLH

Marijampolė


----------



## PLH

Bardzo praktyczne rozwiązanie - biała tabliczka nad znakiem pokazuje nazwę bocznej ulicy:


----------



## PLH

Wspaniały dar Związku Radzieckiego: sześciopasmowa ulica w mieście które ma niecałe 50 000 mieszkańców.


----------



## PLH




----------



## PLH

More tomorrow


----------



## fredis

Thanks PLH for the photos :cheers: Which city was your last visited in Lithuania before going back?


----------



## PLH

del


----------



## PLH




----------



## PLH

Pierwsza z dwóch nawrotek. Dla przypomnienia - NIE jesteśmy na autostradzie, oznaczenie A to odpowiednik naszej DK.







Skręcamy w prawo:


----------



## PLH

Ten odcinek aż do węzła z A1(autostradą) jest bezkolizyjny:


----------



## PLH




----------



## PLH

fredis said:


> Thanks PLH for the photos :cheers: Which city was your last visited in Lithuania before going back?


It was Kaunas, on Friday 2nd. Have you seen me? 


*Kaunas | Kowno*






Studzienki z reguły nie są zapadnięte ale ich konstrukcja powoduje dość mocne dobijanie zawieszenia. Wszystkie opatrzone sa napisem Litewska SRR (Лит CCP)


----------



## PLH




----------



## PLH

Na tym skrzyżowaniu były pętle indukcyjne:



Samochód zostawiliśmy na parkingu - 2 lity za godzinę (2,40 zł). W centrum parking kosztuje 3 lity (3,60 zł) a na starym mieście 1 lit (1,20 zł).


----------



## PLH




----------



## PLH




----------



## PLH

Kick-ass police cars:


----------



## PLH

The end. 

On our way back sun was shinnig so brigtly I couldn't make any pics.

Hope you liked it


----------



## Triceratops

Nice pics, PLH! Don't worry about the "quality" of some shots because anyway it all makes some good impression of Lithuania, thanks for that! :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

Thanks for pics.
Electronic sign says: Watch-out. Traffic limitations in oldtown.
Were you driving directly to bus station or where? The route, driver chosed is a bit shorter if you go to bus station, but if you go to city center this route is useless.


----------



## PLH

Yeah, we went to the bus station to pick up our guide. 

For those who don't know - traffic limitations were because of Algirdas Brazauskas' (former Lithuanian president) funeral that day.


----------



## whatever...

PLH said:


> Please tell me this route is not one of the major ones leading to the city center:


Far from it. 

For many years though, until the southern highway was built, this small road was often used as one of the transit routes connecting A1 and A3. Pretty much useless nowadays though, hence it's current state.


----------



## whatever...

PLH said:


> All taxis are black, some of them ever matt. It was trendy and jazzy two years ago, but now it is passé, don't they know it ?


It is required for all taxis to be painted in black and yellow in Vilnius.

The prices though are lovely to say the least. A few years back, one would pay double that for a stinking Audi 100.


----------



## Llinass

whatever... said:


> Far from it.
> 
> For many years though, until the southern highway was built, this small road was often used as one of the transit routes connecting A1 and A3. Pretty much useless nowadays though, hence it's current state.


Useless? Take a look at road signs. It seem that it's still a main road to Airport, Bus station, A3. :nuts:




PLH said:


>


----------



## Xmaster

^^ Crazy road administration. They have forget to change signs after Vilnius southern bypass was constructed. Sad that they are so neglect.


----------



## PLH

How about the dashed frame around road numbers? Don't they show how to reach given road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Usually such dashed frames are there to indicate an indirect number (you're on a road leading towards that number).


----------



## Pansori

I found this hi-res photo on Panoramio showing A1 about 20km to the North-West from Kaunas (on the way to Klaipeda). The photo is from 2007

The stretch seen in the photo is about 11km long. It is not as straight as this all the time but still pretty straight most of the time which makes driving somewhat less stressful (especially considering the typically low numbers of traffic)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4791439719/sizes/l/ (C) Tadunia

And here is a full-res photo (3648 x 2048)
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4095/4791439719_d9ebc64e0e_o.jpg (C) Tadunia


----------



## Triceratops

^ Very nice-looking road. Reminds something from North America 'coz they also have those medians between the lanes. But actually it's good solution to save money on installing crashbarriers.


----------



## Pansori

Triceratops said:


> ^ Very nice-looking road. Reminds something from North America 'coz they also have those medians between the lanes. But actually it's good solution to save money on installing crashbarriers.


I think the other (perhaps main?) reason for wide medians is the possibility to widen the road in the future with less hassle. A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda as well as A2 (Vilnius-Panevezys) has a wide median. However A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas hasn't.


----------



## fredis

New safety installments on A5 road. It will definitely reduce accidents on this road.


----------



## Triceratops

Just wonder, how can a small safety island help to reduce accidents? Like it will remind British drivers not to go on the reverse direction lane..?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It can accentuate the intersection better, especially at night, compared to an asphalt square, and during winter when reflective road markings are not always visible. It also makes passing on this intersection by irresponsible drivers impossible. These are cheap solutions. The long-term solution on a road like A5 would be to construct a motorway.


----------



## vatse

I think that it's mostly meant to prevent passings on the intersections. Passing on places like this are quite common in all the Baltic states including Estonia.


----------



## fredis

vatse said:


> I think that it's mostly meant to prevent passings on the intersections. Passing on places like this are quite common in all the Baltic states including Estonia.


True, very true. Cos especially truck drivers over take on these intersections. But I must admit that I use to overtake very slow car on these intersections. Yes I know that it's wrong, but now I won't do it


----------



## Pansori

Video Palanga - Klaipėda (about one week ago)

Map:

Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Triceratops

Marvellous video! :cheers: The road is just so nice I couldn't believe it's in Lithuania, terrific surface and the fact that it's a 2x2 expressway just amazes a lot, it definitely must be turned into a motorway, just get rid of those couple level U-turns in the vicinity of Palanga and here you go!


----------



## Pansori

Triceratops said:


> Marvellous video! :cheers: The road is just so nice I couldn't believe it's in Lithuania, terrific surface and the fact that it's a 2x2 expressway just amazes a lot, it definitely must be turned into a motorway, just get rid of those couple level U-turns in the vicinity of Palanga and here you go!


Thanks.

I guess they could at least give it an expressway status if not motorway if they wanted. However, they don't seem to have plans to do that. The main excuse (I got it confirmed via email by the LT Road Agency) is "expansion of Klaipėda" which is bullshit and does not affect the status of the road in any way. The new part (2:42 onwards) is indeed an excellent road and already 100% complies with expressway status, however they never upgraded it to a higher status and the max. allowed speed is the same 90km/h. The old part could probably be fixed with one or two viaducts and slowing/acceleration lanes at some exits. That's it. I guess it would mean no more than 20-30 million Euros of investment to make it an expressway. However they won't do it... moreover they don't even put a 100km/sh sign as in A1 Vilnius-Kaunas (which also isn't a motorway or expressway). It's quite hard to understand their strategy (if they have any) and thinking.


----------



## Pansori

*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda in HD*

I'm happy to invite everyone to an epic Lithuanian road trip: a full video coverage of the *A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda* which is the backbone and the biggest pride of the Lithuanian road system. I miseed a few kilometers somewhere between Kaunas and Klaipėda due to camcorder glitch (I accidentally switched off the power while filming and then it took a few minutes to recover the files while I was still driving) but that is trivial.

Map:

map by jo.sau, on Flickr











*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART 1)*





- *00:00 - 00:20* starting off in the Northern part of Vilnius on Ateities Street and after a few turns getting onto what is the A2 inside the city limits of Vilnius (street which crosses the entire city and then becomes A1) 
- *00:20 onwards* driving on A2 (Ukmergės street which later becomes Geležinio Vilko street and then Savanorių Prospektas before leaving the city limits and becoming the A1. The entire route you see in Vilnius which crossess the entire city from North towards the South and then towards the West was intended as an urban motorway without non grade separated junctions, traffic lights or pedestrian crossings. As you can see this is not the case. Even more upsetting is that most of the "bad" stuff (i.e. traffic lights, pedestrian crossings etc.) were built _after_ 1991. I don't think there is any way to turn this street into what it was originally planned to become. Not without massive investments.
- *1:20* LED display showing traffic information. Albeit, they are hardly of any use. The real-time traffic data collection and information system was installed and the displays were intended to show some kind of information. Now all they show is something like "drivers, be careful" or "no access on x bridge due to roadworks"... totally useless. I wish they built LED boards like in Bangkok or some Chinese cities with a digital scheme showing real-time situation in nearby streets and junctions. Would not cost too much but would be much more useful. Now it looks just like money laundering.
- *1:43* Highrises of the New City Center of Vilnius. I must admit this is not the worst of the views when entering a city 
- *2:07* driving on Geležinio Vilko Bridge. The widest bridge in Lithuania with 4+4 lanes. Quite impressive for a small city in small and sparsely populated country.
- *2:14* Geležinio Vilko Tunnel. Quite a good engineering solution in Vilnius. If I'm not mistaken, the only tunnel of such kind in Lithuania (i.e. in the city center going under older buildings and other streets)
- *3:09* Going under Southern Bypass
- *4:16* Start of a really bad stretch of A1 withing Vilnius city limits. It badly needs a repavement AND widening to 3+3. In fact, it needed both at least 10 years ago...
-*4:37* leaving Vilnius (sign can be seen on the right). Immediately after that the road becomes MUCH better. It is a "rule" in Lithuania that within the city limits the roads are usually bad but become much better as soon as you leave the city limits 
- *5:10* another utterly useless electronic "information" sign.

*5:30* Grigiškės, a suburb town of Vilnius. The road has been recently partially reconstructed in this stretch. The first stage was completed a month or so ago and the second stage should start some time soon. After that, according to the road agency, this stretch should comply to motorway standards (something A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas struggles to achieve). Albeit, I doubt the speed limit will be more than 80km/h.

*6:10 and onwards* - A1 towards Kaunas. The typical speed limit is 100km/h and surface quality is excellent for most of the time. The LT road agency vaguely declares that the goal is to make the stretch Vilnius-Kaunas a motorway but does not give any clear deadlines or action plan apart from occasional declarations that all reconstruction works that take place comply to motorway standards. Despite 15 years of slow reconstructions, however, there are still many places where it clearly does not comply to motorway or even expressway level, considering a relatively high AADT which is around 20 000 cars and is the busiest road in Lithuania


----------



## Triceratops

Thanks a lot for such work, Pansori! We appreciate what you did and the video is very valuable actually, tnx again for sharing!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I notice you doing a few right-turns with a red light at the beginning of the video. Is it allowed on all intersections in Lithuania or only where there's the "green arrow" sign?


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> I notice you doing a few right-turns with a red light at the beginning of the video. Is it allowed on all intersections in Lithuania or only where there's the "green arrow" sign?


It's only allowed with the permanent green arrow. Otherwise it woul be illegal.


----------



## Grisent

Wonderful video and great work - thank you so much!

This green - whadd'youcallit? - view blocker on top of the middle crash barrier is a wonderful thing, especially for night driving. Would love to see some installed in Estonia. But I suspect it does not work so effectively if carriageways are further apart and the median wider.

That Mercedes G-class overtaking you from bus lane - I find those types rather annoying 

I'm looking at the map and can't quite figure out why one of the junctions (sign at 4:54) is signposting Lida & Minsk and nothing else. Seems rather random, especially considering that these two are, like, on the other side of Vilnius... But it probably makes more sense when coming from the other direction, towards Vilnius. Can you perhaps remember what were the road numbers on that sign? I can't quite read them out from the video.


----------



## Pansori

^^
Thanks. Good to hear it was interesting. 

The Minsk/Lida sign directs to the A3 and the Southern Bypass of Vilnius. It can also be used to get to Vilnius center. I'm not sure why they chose such signage but it's not a big news that signage in Lithuania needs to be improved and made more consistent and clear. Also, I should have added more and more informative annotations to the video. I will do it with upcoming videos.


----------



## Pansori

*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART TWO)*

*Part Two*









*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART TWO)*





This part ends just upon entering Kaunas which means we've already done 100km and have another 200km or so to do.

Vilnius - Kaunas leg does not have a motorway status and only has a few km stretch of expressway where maximum allowed speed is 110km/h (albeit, it doesn't look any different from the rest of the road in terms of standards and safety).


----------



## Pansori

*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART THREE)*

*Part Three*

Starting at Kaunas and finishing somewhere near town of Ariogala about 40km from Kaunas








*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART THREE)*


----------



## GrimFadango

Pansori, nice & decent roads in Lithuania :chuck_norris_aproooves_it: 

lol at the tags


----------



## Pansori

*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART FOUR)*

*Part Four*

Somewhere inbetween Kaunas and Klaipėda. This is where it gets really boring: flatlands, little traffic and generally nothing happening

Starting about 50km from Kaunas








*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART FOUR)*





One thing I like about A1 between Kaunas and Klaipėda (the same could be said about A2 Vilnius - Panevėžys) is the relaxing and calm feeling of emptiness. Traffic is usually never too high there, visibility is excellent and the road is straight without many turns or steep gradients (there aren't any in Lithuania anyway). This makes driving somewhat very stress-free and guaranteed that you won't hit a traffic jam (unless there is a big car accident which isn't a common occurance on this road anyway).


----------



## bleetz

Great videos. Spent lots of time watching them. Too bad I couldn't join in this time around.


----------



## Pansori

*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART FIVE)*

*Part Five*
Starting about 120km from Klaipėda. The surface gets more rough in places from here to Klaipėda albeit still not a major problem. Recently it was announced that a number of viaducts in the A1 between Kaunas and Klaipėda will be reconstructed as well as some repavement works in some stretches will be taking place so hopefully some of those worst stretches will see a facelift soon.









*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART FIVE)*


----------



## Pansori

*Part Six (LAST PART)*

The other end of A1 . In the end of the video you will see construction of Jakai Roundabout junction which is to become the largest traffic junction in Lithuania and is going to be very badass junction by local standards featuring the longest flyover in Lithuania (610m long ), a few more levels of overpasses and generally badass looks seen from kilometers away from some angles. 









*A1 Vilnius - Klaipėda HD (PART SIX)*


----------



## Pansori

I am going to post more videos from A1 going from Klaipėda towards Kaunas and A12 to Šiauliai, so please keep tuned.


----------



## Pansori

A video of driving in Klaipėda 

Admittedly street maintenance in Klaipėda seems better than in Vilnius and much better than in Kaunas.


----------



## Triceratops

Cool to see Klaipeda almost fully covered!  Really good roads there, amazing!

Btw, how about some updates on what's being done with the highways around Lithuania?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I highly appreciate those videos of A1 Vilnius - Klaipeda. I ought to make some videos like that as well (motorways from A to Z). It is a nice road-documentary.


----------



## ilyan

When interchange A1/A13 near Klaipeda should be opened?


----------



## Pansori

*A13 Klaipėda - Palanga*

A13 going from Klaipėda (Jaku Roundabout) to Palanga. I have already posted a video going the other way around i.e. from Palanga to Klaipėda.

Going this way the old 2+2 stretch is very bad and needs repavement at the very least. Otherwise a nice road to drive on



Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr






P.S. sorry for the dirty window. I actually tried to clean it a few times but the conventional means of a wet sponge just wouldn't make it. I gues I hould have been better prepared for such a complicated challenge of window cleaning. :|


----------



## Pansori

Another video Klaipėda - Palanga but this time via an alternative route

Leaving Klaipėda through road 168 in the north and then joining A13

*Klaipėda - Palanga via road 168*



Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Pansori

Triceratops said:


> Cool to see Klaipeda almost fully covered!  Really good roads there, amazing!
> 
> Btw, how about some updates on what's being done with the highways around Lithuania?


There are a few updates on the construction of Vilnius Western Ring road

By digital from miestai.net (July 2010)



















By Audrius from miestai.net (August 2010)


----------



## geogregor

Pansori said:


> A video of driving in Klaipėda
> 
> Admittedly street maintenance in Klaipėda seems better than in Vilnius and much better than in Kaunas.


What is the soundtrack of your videos?


----------



## Pansori

^^
Which ones? All videos have different songs by different bands/DJs


----------



## Triceratops

Stunning pics of the updates, really nice background and the progress reached so far! I can imagine how impressive would that be just driving there! :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

The videos are not over yet 

A1 going back from Klaipėda towards Vilnius (albeit, this time only reaching halfways between Klaipėda and Kaunas before turning towards Šiauliai)

Map

Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr























*Klaipėda - Vilnius HD (part 1)*





*Klaipėda - Vilnius HD (part 2)*


----------



## Pansori

Works continuing on the multilevel junction in Vilnius which is part of the Western ring-road connecting A1, A2 and A3 i.e. directions towards Riga/Tallinn, Klaipeda (seaport) and Minsk.

This is going to be the most important junction in Vilnius for international transit traffic but also extremely useful for local traffic going to the same directions from within the city (e.g. going from Northern part of Vilnius (e.g. my home) to Klaipėda or Kaunas I would have to use it).

Photos by Zorro from miestai.net/forumas taken on 26/08/2010

Tunnel









Tunnel and multi-level junction


















I love this view - 3 levels


----------



## Triceratops

^ Looks really impressive! Should be the second biggest junction after the one in Klaipeda, terrific! :cheers:


----------



## Jevpls

Yesterday I had to go from Trakai to Zarasai. Some fellows suggested us to use route through Svenčionys. They said that pavement on it should be quite good and that biggest roads (A14 and A2) are being reconstructed and it could mean slow driving.
Actually everything was ok with that but I didn't know whether should I drive through Vilnius or use the bypass. I thought that driving through Vilnius might be too long because of high traffic level, lots of traffic lights and so on. So I chose bypass...My fault was that I didn't look quite carefully to it at map....
Holy Jesus, that was terrible driving. Towns and villages after every 3-5 kilometers... I guess that I would be 5x times faster if I drove through Vilnius.
Actually, who is using that bypass (or whatever it is)? People of these villages? I didn't see much trucks there.


----------



## Xmaster

"zaraza-Šiauliai" from miestai.net posted an update of expressway construction on A9 between Šiauliai and Radviliškis. Currently 6.5 km long stretch is being built, but after building this expressway stretch, new tender will be announced and expressway length should be almost doubled while building bypass of Kairiai town.



























Still missing pavement 




































Some detour because of works


















Building of under crossing for pedestrians









Radviliškis town ahead


----------



## Xmaster

Another small update of "zaraza-Šiauliai" from mietai.net. Expressway construction on A9 road between Šiauliai and Radvliškis.

Near Šniūraičiai town









Poles for noise barrier 









Detour because of underground crossing cnstruction









Underground crossing is being finished soon


----------



## vycanismajoris

Nice update kay:


Xmaster said:


> "zaraza-Šiauliai"


What does "zaraza" stand for? In bulgarian it means "disease".

PS: Actually it means "infection" in bulgarian


----------



## Pansori

vycanismajoris said:


> Nice update kay:
> 
> 
> What does "zaraza" stand for? In bulgarian it means "disease".


Same in Lithuanian. It's a Russian word which is alo used in Lithuania as a slang.


----------



## AlexisMD

Pansori said:


> Same in Lithuanian. It's a Russian word which is alo used in Lithuania as a slang.


in Russian it's disease too, but it's used as a slang too


----------



## TheFlyPL

In polish it means rather epidemic than disease.


----------



## Xmaster

An update of what is going on in Lithuania:










Explanation of numbers, provided in Lithuanian road map made by me: (I didn't show number 4 in map, because you can find Vilnius by yourselfes  )

*1) A1/A13 (motorway/dual carriageway junction) near Klaipėda town.* 
1st stage of roundabout reconstruction to 3 levels intersection is closer and closer to the finish. 610 m long estacade is going to be finished and in 2nd stage 3rd level is going to be finished to construct, because now it's half finished.









*2) A9 stretch between Šiauliai and Radviliškis (6.5 km expressway part under construction)*. 
No new photos from my September 19th post in this thread.

*3) Bridge construction over the Nemunas river in in Alytus town.*


















Yes, it's not a looker


















*4) Western Vilnius bypass, 3 levels intersection construction.* 
No new photos since "Pansori" August 29th post in this thread.

*5) A10 road, Via Baltica stretch, bypass of Panevėžys town. * 
Due to a great number of accidents in this 22.3 km long stretch (during 2005-2010 period 38 accidents happened, 18 people were killed and 59 were injured) so it was decided to do some reconstruction in this stretch. Mainly it's related, that currently 70 percent of AADT of 10 000 are trucks. The stretch is going to be reconstructed from existing 1+1 road to 2+1, where lanes number will change every 2 km. Possibility to turn left will be removed in 7 junctions, 3 junctions will be removed at all, 4 roundabouts will be built and one 2 levels junction will be built. Funds for this 22.3 km stretch reconstruction will be 17-23 mln. EUR. Next year technical and enviroinmental projects wil be made and reconstruction will start. 

*6) A6 road 2x2 stretch between Kaunas and Jonava*. 
Reconstruction of road from Karm4lava town to Jonava town direction is going on. Road qualitty was quite bad there. They will renovate it, also make some traffic lights junstions, because now there are 1 level U-Turns. Also road reconstruction between Jonava and Ukmergė is going on. Poor pavement qualitty in some stretches is going to be repaved and improved.


----------



## Pansori

Great report, Xmaster. I would also suggest to show all of this on a map since not everyone may have a good idea where those projects are taking place.


----------



## Rapter

^^ Great news, I'm glad that they're going to start constructing the southern bypass, that road was a major bottleneck :cheers:



Xmaster said:


> *1)* On A9 road between Šiauliai and Radviliškis current works for 6.5 km stretch should be finished and 9.38 km long Kairiai town bypass (will be 2x2 road) construction works should start. After Constructing approx 16 km of 2x2 road, 10.6 km from it will be an expressway standard road, so 110 km/h speed limit


Isn't that road going to get a motorway status?, I heard, they'll put speed limits to 130km/h in there :dunno:


----------



## Xmaster

Rapter said:


> ^^ Great news, I'm glad that they're going to start constructing the southern bypass, that road was a major bottleneck :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that road going to get a motorway status?, I heard, they'll put speed limits to 130km/h in there :dunno:


No, I'm 100% sure it's an expressway  Sounds still great for me. Just Via Baltica is planned as motorway and A9 will be an expressway standard


----------



## sotonsi

Hi, do the national and regional roads have prefix letters (like A1 and E67 have)? Even if there's an unofficial one that lots of people use, or are they just called by their number?


----------



## Xmaster

sotonsi said:


> Hi, do the national and regional roads have prefix letters (like A1 and E67 have)? Even if there's an unofficial one that lots of people use, or are they just called by their number?


Hi, all national roads have prefix letter A. We have national roads numbers from A1 to A18. Regional roads have 3 digits number eg. 123, without letters. And there are 6 international roads crossing Lithuania and they have E letters: E67; E28; E77; E85; E262; E272 and these roads are signed combining E and A numbers, for example Via Baltica between Kaunas and Panavėžys is E67 A8 on signs.


----------



## sotonsi

Right, so there's no letters at all for roads that aren't A or E?


----------



## Rapter

No, just numbers


----------



## Xmaster

Today first stage of western Vilnius bypass was officially opened. Some photos from http://www.lrytas.lt/-1296139008129...vilniaus-vakarinis-aplinkkelis-nuotraukos.htm
(c) V.Ščiavinskas



















Tunnel









From third level









Speeches about the bright future 


















Adjascent street was renovated too. View into direction of A1 Vilnius-Kaunas









So first 1 km long stretch was opened. They say all 3 stages of western bypass shall be completed in 2014, but I don't have any idea how they will achieve this goal, because I didn't hear any info about tenders for 2nd stage.

Edit: More good pictures taken from: http://www.15min.lt/gallery/show/Atidaryta-pirmoji-Vilniaus-vakarinio-aplinkelio-atkarpa-15485 
(c) Irmanto Gelūno/15min.lt nuotr.




























Cool new way of lighting. You don't need to build lighting poles


----------



## Jedrzej

What's up there? Why is this tunnel so long?


----------



## Xmaster

It's not long - just 150 meters  Tunnel was built like a compromise to nearby newly built residential district. WEstern bypass seprates it from remaining city, so it was decided to build a tunnel, where they would have grass and it would feel like a green field like it was before. And viaduct would make a feel, that you are kind of separated from remaining part of city  If it was no clear I could try to explain in other words


----------



## Jedrzej

No, it's ok. I guess I understood it


----------



## Xmaster

Seems, that internet forumers do the best photos, even better than journalist. Some more lovely pics from intersection. Photos are made by Audrius from miestai.net

By the way - not lots of drivers know, that is already opened, so stretch is quite empty and also it does make journey quicker by not insignificant time. It will be much better when second stage will be completed.



















Cool that constructors paid attention to the look of estacades. In my opinion lighting is made quite perfect




































This one was made by Lettered from miestai.net. View from the top of tunnel









By the way - in some articles it was written, that tender for the 2nd stage, which will be 2.8 km long if I'm correct, will be published within one month.


----------



## Pansori

*Palanga bypass* which will be part of Klaipeda-Liepaja (LV) road was approved in Lithuanian government today. 

A13 is one of the main roads in Lithuania which connects Klaipeda with Palanga and gos North to Latvian border after which it goes to Liepaja as A11 in Latvian territory. Right now all transit traffic including trucks have to go via Palanga city (albeit not the center) so creating extra problems for everyone.

The road will be 8.25km long and cost €25.7 million. I'm just not sure if it will be a 2+2 (i.e. as the A13 between Klaipeda and Palanga) or a regular road. Anyway, it is a good news for drivers going to or via Palanga.

A very approximate map of where the road will be built:


Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ The cost seems too low to be a 2x2 highway but good news anyway.


----------



## RipleyLV

Too bad the Latvian A11 is a pretty fucked up road, nevertheless these are indeed good news. Any news on approx. construction start date?


----------



## Xmaster

It will be 1x2 road, because projected AADT is quite low. Pansori didn't mention, that it will be the first Lithuanian road infrastructure project based on public-private partnership. The company who will win the tender will undertake to build the bypass within two years and then maintain it for 23 years. So totally 25 years and 26 mln. EUR is not just price for building it, but also for maitaining it 23 years. The state will lease a road or how to say that  It's like credit for flat. You get the flat and then pay for it 25 years by set payments 
P.S. No dates for the beginning of works were published yet.


----------



## Rapter

Aren't PPP roads tolled?


----------



## Pansori

Rapter said:


> Aren't PPP roads tolled?


Why? Of course any road can be tolled, be it PPP or not. Perhaps it is true that PPP roads tend to be tolled more often but it is entirely up between the parties i.e. the government and the private company to decide which seemingly won't be the case with this road. There is no practice of toll roads for private cars in Lithuania and I don't see this changing in the near or even more distant future. Remember, it's only 8km long and if there was toll everyone would just drive the old way inoring the new bypass which means it would stay empty 99.99% of the time.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Even in countries where motorways are tolled (e.g Italy) bypasses are almost always free of charge for exactly the same reason you mentioned.


----------



## Xmaster

*Lithuanian road administration budget for 2011*

So finally some good news about road infrastructure projects and budget for 2011. 
At first - bigger budget for roads infrastructure and maintenance was accepted this years. This year it will reach 986,7 mln. Lt, equivalent in Euros: 285.77 EUR. Those funds are just from government, without EU funds. So as a result the budget is 105 mln. Lt bigger (equivavalent 30.4 mln EUR), or 10% bigger as a percentage result. 

So this year seems to be dedicated to bypasses.
*1)* The construction works of Kairiai town (near Šiauliai, A9 road) shall start this year. Stretch is going to be 9.2 km long 2x2 road. If I'm correct - 6 km of it will be expressway with 110 km/h limit. After the finish of bypass, together with 6.5 km long 2x2 stretch which is going to be finished this summer, will be ~16 km of new 2x2 road, where 10 km of it it will be an expressway. Bellow is a map for some details:









*2)* Tender for 2nd stage of western bypass of Vilnius was published. Expecting works be started this year too. The stretch will be 2.84 km long, will be 2x3 road okay. Category of road - A1. A1 category streets are projected for a speed limit of 100 km/h, however it is expected to be 80 km/h limit because of urban area. Some map of it:









*3)* Works already started for Vilnius southern bypass. Trees where already cut. The works at the beggining will take place in 1.9 km long stretch (it's a first stage of bypass). The road will be widened from existing 1x2 road to 2x2 road. A map of the stretch (black marked road):









Pic of mine: already cut trees, space for widening is ready









*4)* Bypass of Palanga town is going to be started this year too. Bypass will be 8.2 km long. The road however will be 1x2 lanes, because of too low traffic for 2x2. A map of the stretch is made be John:









*5)* Bypass of Priekule town (national road nr. 141, between seaport Klaipėda and Šilutė town). Bypass will be 11 km long 1x2 road. A bad qualitty scheme of bypass I found on tkti.lt page (pink line):









*6)* Besides those projects, 2nd stage of works on A1 in Grigiškės town (modernisation to motorway category road) will take place. Also some serious repavements on roads A1, A2, A6, A12.


----------



## Xmaster

*Lithuanian road administration budget for 2011*

del


----------



## Agnette

Driving in the East Lithuania, roads 102 and 4415, 8 Jul 2011:






Map: http://goo.gl/Jv2OH


----------



## Trilesy

Nice video. 

Beautiful landscape and road quality is great (except when driving through towns). I noticed there is a substantial amount of sand/dirt on the sides of the road (especially in towns). Do you guys know where it comes from? Is it from large trucks with sand due to construction?


----------



## bleetz

It's there on purpose. This question was raised quite a few times as it looks ugly but it seems like nobody cares. There are new roads where they don't put as much sand on the sides but you do get it in most roads unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's safer to have an improved roadside. However, full paved shoulders are often used as de-facto additional lanes, which are not safe.


----------



## mcarling

Dirt is intentionally deposited on the roads and pavements/sidewalks during icy conditions to improve traction because dirt is cheaper than salt. It makes Vilnius one of the muddiest capital cities in Europe. I think the practice is a relic of soviet times.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's safer to have an improved roadside. However, full paved shoulders are often used as de-facto additional lanes, which are not safe.


True. In the Baltics, unlike in Poland, for example, we tend to use gravel-ish enforced shoulders rather than paved ones. They're strong enough to stop your car on in case of an emergency but you still wouldn't want to drive there.

When talking about sand in cities, (as mcarling mentioned) it's often the case of throwing sand on sidewalks during winter to increase friction. However, this sand easily turns into mud when wet and dust when dry. That's why in Tallinn, for example, using sand on sidewalks during winter is illegal, instead granite rubble is used.


----------



## Trilesy

mcarling said:


> Dirt is intentionally deposited on the roads and pavements/sidewalks during icy conditions to improve traction because dirt is cheaper than salt. It makes Vilnius one of the muddiest capital cities in Europe. I think the practice is a relic of soviet times.


Thanks, this makes sence. I agree salt keeps roads a lot cleaner when all the snow melts.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Xmaster said:


> Seems, that internet forumers do the best photos, even better than journalist. Some more lovely pics from intersection. Photos are made by Audrius from miestai.net
> 
> By the way - not lots of drivers know, that is already opened, so stretch is quite empty and also it does make journey quicker by not insignificant time. It will be much better when second stage will be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool that constructors paid attention to the look of estacades. In my opinion lighting is made quite perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was made by Lettered from miestai.net. View from the top of tunnel


nice interchange and excelent lighting! :banana::cucumber:


----------



## Pansori

Photos of Jakai Roundabout near Klaipeda. 

All photos by Kestutis Fedirka from www.lithuania-photo.com and www.fotoskrydis.lt


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I was there a couple of months ago and I noticed that they're painting the concrete surface of the viaducts. Is it really necessary? I mean, doesn't paint require much more maintenance in the long run than bare concrete? Also, I personally think that bare concrete is aesthetically more pleasing than painted concrete.


----------



## Pansori

^^
Totally agree here... but it seems they have a different view on this.


----------



## mcarling

Rebasepoiss said:


> I noticed that they're painting the concrete surface of the viaducts. Is it really necessary? I mean, doesn't paint require much more maintenance in the long run than bare concrete? Also, I personally think that bare concrete is aesthetically more pleasing than painted concrete.


Do you mean painting or paving?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Painting


----------



## Xmaster

In my opinion painted concrete looks better. Usual, not painted, concrete, especially during autumn and winter, looks terrible.


----------



## bleetz

It looks better when it's new, but it requires maintenance. Poorly maintained painted surfaces look worse than unpaited ones. It is quite low-tech maintenance though, so let's hope they just give it to criminals as unpaid work or something.


----------



## Pansori

A map of the planned A1 reconstruction near Kaunas. This is going to be one of the largest and most needed road projects in Lithuania in a long time. All major junctions will be rebuilt as well. Speed limit should be increased to 110-130km/h from the current 80km/h in the entire stretch.



The stretch is located on the Northern boundary of Kaunas city and is only 13km long, however it is by far the busiest stretch of any road in Lithuania with AADT of around 35000-40000. With its current 2+2 configuration (without hard shoulders in places and inadequate exits/merging) is getting absolutely inadequate and even dangerous


My own video made in 2010. The reconstruction stretch from around 0:48 to around 2:44


----------



## mcarling

^^
When is this expected to be completed?


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> All major junctions will be rebuilt as well.


I see that there is a roundabout planned next to A1/A5 junction, question - will there be some changes made in the current layout of this multilevel junction?


----------



## Rapter

Well, it certainly won't have an effect on the A1 road, perhaps another enterance or exit will be built for it from the A1, no idea about A5 though...


----------



## Xmaster

There will be some changes in a mentioned intersection, you could see a pic below:









One new junction will be built too:









This one is questionable. Don't know if it's a good idea to convert existing cloverleaf style intersection (A1 and A6 roads junction) into this:









So the entire stretch is planned to be reconstructed into 2x3 road, with a status of expressway (at least). The old bridge over the Neris river will be demolished and new one will be built, which will be 8 lanes (2x4) in total. So really massive works waiting for this stretch. 
The only problem is, that it will start just around year 2014...


----------



## Xmaster

Some update of ongoing projects in Lithuania.

*1) *Southern bypass of Vilnius. First reconstruction stretch:
Photos by Zorro from miestai.net


----------



## Xmaster

*2)* 2nd stage works on southern bypass of Vilnius have also began. Trees are being cut.
Photo by Zorro from miestai.net


----------



## Xmaster

*3)* Western bypass of Vilnius. 2nd stage. Works are going on here too. Some earth moves at the moment.
2x3 lanes road will be here
Photos by daisar from miestai.net









Electricity poles are now stopping the works 









Near the beginning of already constructed part of western bypass of Vilnius.


----------



## Xmaster

*4) *A1 road stretch reconstruction in Grigiškės town. 2nd stage works are comming to finish.
Photos by Zoro from miestai.net
View from the pedestrians bridge. Right side was already reconstructed, left on is nearly completion. Direction -> Kaunas


















Direction -> Vilnius.









Old streets, which accessed the road have been closed


















Underpass of adjacent road is being constructed









Adjacent streets were renovated too. Here you can see poles for noise barrier


----------



## Xmaster

*5) * Ongoing building of Kairiai town bypass on A9 road. An 2x2 expressway status road will be built. (2011-10-24 update)
Photos by zaraza-Šiauliai from miestai.net

Works start just after the Šiauliai town in suburb of Šiauliai - Aleksandrija town.









Here it will be a simple 2+2, because it's still in city limits


















The bypass will turn to the right









You can see, that an underpass is being built here









Some poles for a viaduct could be spotted in a distance









Here is a place where the bypass will merge into a old road. 4 lanes roadbed is already formed









On the already reconstructed 6 km long expressway stretch.


----------



## Agnette

The new site with state of roads information:


----------



## Xmaster

I updated my post #845 with newer photos of expressway construction on A9 road (the bypass of Kairiai town).


----------



## Xmaster

Today a new bridge in Alytus town was opened (over the Nemunas river).

Photos by Vidzgirio vilkas from miestai.net


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Nice bridge! It's interesting, however, that they've used blocks and steel rather than concrete to build the bridge.  These days it seems that concrete is (almost)everywhere.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's concrete with a brick pattern


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I wouldn't approve that


----------



## Agnette

Map: http://g.co/maps/j86d3


----------



## Agnette

Map: http://g.co/maps/2pkqg


----------



## Agnette

Map: http://g.co/maps/gr3y6


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

^^My impression is that there were too many road junctions and too few signs. Does the situation tend to improve?


----------



## Pansori

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> ^^My impression is that there were too many road junctions and too few signs. Does the situation tend to improve?


Certainly so. Lots of smaller improvements like roundabouts on dangerous junctions and new safety measures (including signage) have been implemented and are being implemented pretty much on all national roads.


----------



## mcarling

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> ^^My impression is that there were too many road junctions and too few signs. Does the situation tend to improve?


Yes, Lithuania (like all of the former soviet empire) suffers from a lack of road signs. The situation is improving, but very slowly. In my opinion, twenty years should have been enough time to erect road signs.


----------



## Agnette

[A12] from Šiauliai to (LV) border, then [A8]:






Map: http://g.co/maps/32k78


----------



## Blackraven

@mcarling

I've read one of your previous posts and it looks like you've visited Lithuania before. Hehe I bet you must be the first person from Singapore to visit there (or any Baltic territory) .

Maybe I should visit the Baltic territories in the future (hehe I might even be the first Filipino tourist to set foot on Baltic soil). :lol::nuts:


----------



## Pansori

Blackraven said:


> @mcarling
> 
> I've read one of your previous posts and it looks like you've visited Lithuania before. Hehe I bet you must be the first person from Singapore to visit there (or any Baltic territory) .
> 
> Maybe I should visit the Baltic territories in the future (hehe I might even be the first Filipino tourist to set foot on Baltic soil). :lol::nuts:


I'm pretty sure quite a few Singaporeans visit the Baltic countries every year 
We are rather unknown in Europe but not THAT unknown. Every day you will see scores of Japanese, quite a few Chinese/HK/Taiwanese and some Korean tourists. I'm sure there are some Singaporeans too. Not sure about Filipinos. By all means, you are very welcome to visit!


----------



## makaveli6

Blackraven said:


> @mcarling
> 
> I've read one of your previous posts and it looks like you've visited Lithuania before. Hehe I bet you must be the first person from Singapore to visit there (or any Baltic territory) .
> 
> Maybe I should visit the Baltic territories in the future (hehe I might even be the first Filipino tourist to set foot on Baltic soil). :lol::nuts:


Are you sure? I see Japanese tourists in Riga every day.


----------



## Blackraven

Pansori said:


> I'm pretty sure quite a few Singaporeans visit the Baltic countries every year
> We are rather unknown in Europe but not THAT unknown. Every day you will see scores of Japanese, quite a few Chinese/HK/Taiwanese and some Korean tourists. I'm sure there are some Singaporeans too. Not sure about Filipinos. By all means, you are very welcome to visit!


Ah I see.

I was under the impression that most tourists visiting Baltic countries would come from Continental Europe. 

But for those coming from the outside, well I wasn't too sure......until now.

Hence why I thought that to the point of a view of a tourist from America or Africa or South East Asia, the Baltics are an exotic tourist destination (i.e. like a tourist from Mainland China visiting Kenya or Haiti)

Anyways, it looks like I'm wrong hehe. It looks like tourists from East Asia have set foot.



makaveli6 said:


> Are you sure? I see Japanese tourists in Riga every day.


Oh, in that case, that's good to know then 

I do wonder if we Filipinos have ever set foot on Baltic soil. I heard the farthest (most exotic place) my countrymen have ever set foot within Europe was Poland.....but I gotta check up on that.

Anyways, whoops I think I went off-topic


----------



## Pansori

Blackraven said:


> I do wonder if we Filipinos have ever set foot on Baltic soil. I heard the farthest (most exotic place) my countrymen have ever set foot within Europe was Poland.....but I gotta check up on that.


Set foot? Are you joking? Lithuania is not on the Moon and neither are the Philippines. One of the trendy (the kind of that "everyone" knows and talks about) bar mini-chains in Vilnius (I have been there numerous times myself) is owned by a Filipino businessman who set up a number of Asia-themed bars/restaurants/nightclubs in the city. Therefore if you come you'll surely have an idea where to go dining and dancing . Filipino food is available there as well. I see you're really underestimating the Baltic countries in terms of tourism and diversity 

P.S. I am sorry for such off-topic.


----------



## Blackraven

Pansori said:


> P.S. I am sorry for such off-topic.


hehe my bad. sorry bout that.

So
Wow, Filipino bar owner in Lithuania. Nice. If what you say is true, then I guess I won't feel lonely then since (as you've said) there are actually Filipinos in Lithuania. At least there are fellow _kababayan_ if ever I visit. 

Anyways, yeah we're going too off-topic. We gotta steer it back hehe .

So yeah, if I'm driving cross-country between Baltic territories, how do I drive and what road do I use? Route E67?


----------



## makaveli6

Blackraven said:


> So yeah, if I'm driving cross-country between Baltic territories, how do I drive and what road do I use? Route E67?


Probably yes, but if you are visiting Baltics you should probably visst Vilnius too, route would need to look something like this: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=A5%2FE67&daddr=54.88349,23.92531+to:54.68667,25.27288+to:56.93793,24.10171+to:58.3868186,24.4971226+to:Tallinn&hl=lv&ll=58.021192,25.013123&spn=1.162237,2.469177&sll=58.384753,24.507837&sspn=0.03595,0.077162&geocode=FUivPAMdhshgAQ%3BFaJ0RQMdPhJtASnZ0mzlYyLnRjExQ58ujNEAEw%3BFc5zQgMdMKKBASlbWn_2DpTdRjHQ6p4ujNEAEw%3BFcrNZAMdTsNvASlt7hw4LNDuRjFh_dQlzc8AEw%3BFYLpegMd4st1ASkV2q68Pf3sRjGgONnUbLMAEw%3BFQ73igMdKLl5ASm_FlbfmZSSRjFwYvwYbbMABA&vpsrc=6&mra=dpe&mrsp=4&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4&t=m&z=9

Another good route would be something like - Kaunas - Vilnius - Daugavpils - Riga - Parnu - Tallinn.
http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=A5%2FE67&daddr=54.88349,23.92531+to:54.68667,25.27288+to:55.868,26.53228+to:56.93793,24.10171+to:58.386819,24.4971225+to:Tallinn&hl=lv&ll=57.052682,24.785156&spn=9.561824,19.753418&sll=55.590763,25.449829&sspn=2.480366,4.938354&geocode=FUivPAMdhshgAQ%3BFaJ0RQMdPhJtASnZ0mzlYyLnRjExQ58ujNEAEw%3BFc5zQgMdMKKBASlbWn_2DpTdRjHQ6p4ujNEAEw%3BFWB6VAMduNmUASn776X0vpXCRjEB7Ewlzc8AEw%3BFcrNZAMdTsNvASlt7hw4LNDuRjFh_dQlzc8AEw%3BFYPpegMd4st1ASkV2q68Pf3sRjGgONnUbLMAEw%3BFQ73igMdKLl5ASm_FlbfmZSSRjFwYvwYbbMABA&vpsrc=6&mra=dpe&mrsp=3&sz=8&via=1,2,3,4,5&t=m&z=6


----------



## mcarling

Blackraven said:


> @mcarling
> 
> I've read one of your previous posts and it looks like you've visited Lithuania before. Hehe I bet you must be the first person from Singapore to visit there (or any Baltic territory)


I taught for one semester at the University of Latvia a few years ago.



Blackraven said:


> I was under the impression that most tourists visiting Baltic countries would come from Continental Europe.
> 
> But for those coming from the outside, well I wasn't too sure......until now.


My impression is that nearly all tourists in the Baltics are either from the EU or from somewhere in the former soviet empire. There are exceptions. I met someone from New Zealand who was visiting Vilnius as part of a european tour.



Blackraven said:


> Hence why I thought that to the point of a view of a tourist from America or Africa or South East Asia, the Baltics are an exotic tourist destination


Nearly everyone I met in the Baltics thought Singapore was a city in China, if they had any idea at all. Most Singaporeans have never heard of Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, or "the Baltics". A substantial minority of Singaporeans don't know where Europe is. All Singaporeans have an idea where England is, so I always explain that Europe is located off the coast of England.

Since this is off-topic, I won't respond to any more questions about it in the thread, but feel free to PM me.


----------



## Agnette

[A2]:






Map: http://g.co/maps/qu9qp


----------



## Agnette

Kaunas and [A1] till Vievis: 






Map: http://g.co/maps/qntp5


----------



## Pansori

^^
Great video. I am really looking forward to the A1 reconstruction near Kaunas. Right now it's got too much clutter and is the major bottleneck of the entire A1.


----------



## Agnette

Driving on local roads (Swith-on CC for more information):






Map: http://g.co/maps/qqh3v


----------



## Xmaster

xxl, from miestai.net posted an great update of Jakai interchange reconstruction near Klaipėda (interchange of roads A1, A13 and local road nr. 141).


----------



## GROBIN

^^

Looks like a future very-nice interchange !


----------



## Agnette

Driving on local roads (choose HD720p for better view):






Map: http://g.co/maps/8bfj8


----------



## PovilD

Agnette said:


> Driving on local roads (choose HD720p for better view):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map: http://g.co/maps/8bfj8


Good to see all roads paved and marked 

Of course, pavement is not very good at places, but I hoping that the situation will be better in future


----------



## Agnette

Reconstruction (building the new section of Kairiai bypass) of [A9], joining the old [A9] with the new [A9]:


raw-video:


----------



## Agnette

Reconstuction of [A9] (part two):


raw-video:


----------



## RipleyLV

Thanks for the update, Agnette! I can't remember how the old road looked like now after these changes, I hope to test it myself in summer.


----------



## PovilD

Looking very good :cheers:. Nice to see shiny (new ) noise barriers in whole lenght of Aleksandrija (town just outside of Šiauliai).

The whole project (with expressway bypass of Kairiai) is expected to complete in 2012 November.


----------



## Agnette

Driving on the A1 motorway, Southeastern direction:






click on map:

Map: http://g.co/maps/hfvfm


----------



## Agnette

Driving on [A12] in Lithuania from Šiauliai towards Latvian border:






click on map:

Map: http://g.co/maps/r3ufz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've always felt that Vilnius is the Prague of the Baltics in terms of road infrastructure. Like Prague, Vilnius has one of the best urban road networks in the region. Lots of expressway-like roads and grade-separation.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've always felt that Vilnius is the Prague of the Baltics in terms of road infrastructure. Like Prague, Vilnius has one of the best urban road networks in the region. Lots of expressway-like roads and grade-separation.


Are you sure about that? It's true that Vilnius has been substantially upgrading infrastructure over the past few years and by 2015 or so it will be pretty nice. But right now it remains quite inadequate and patchy. I'm not even talking about the actual tarmac condition which is horrendous in places. Cities like Klaipeda or Siauliai look much better in this respect than Vilnius. Lithuania as a whole looks fairly good in terms of road adequacy though. It's actually quite pleasant and not stressful to drive.


----------



## mcarling

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've always felt that Vilnius is the Prague of the Baltics in terms of road infrastructure. Like Prague, Vilnius has one of the best urban road networks in the region. Lots of expressway-like roads and grade-separation.


In Soviet times, Lithuania asked Moscow for roads while Estonia and Latvia asked for factories. When the Soviet Empire collapsed, Estonia and Latvia had useless factories, but Lithuania still had roads.


----------



## Xmaster

Sasza said:


> Are there any plans of rebuilding/repaving A1 west of Kaunas? It's in awful condition when I was there last time (2nd May). It's pretty empty but ruts are terrible, especially on right line.
> But A5 to from border to Kaunas is great


Whole A1 in Kaunas, starting before an interchange with road A6 and finishing after an interchange with western bypass (Via Baltica road) will be reconstructed to 2x3 expressway. Currently technical project and other procedures are being implemented. I guess works will start next year.

Chriss: great to hear such comparison. Actually infrastructure will be mostly adequate after finishing ongoing western and southern bypass projects.Currently it is ok, but needs some improvements.


----------



## Sasza

I have in mind road between Kaunas and Klaipeda but it's better than nothing


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pansori said:


> Are you sure about that?





Xmaster said:


> Chris: great to hear such comparison. Actually infrastructure will be mostly adequate after finishing ongoing western and southern bypass projects.Currently it is ok, but needs some improvements.


Prague has many deficiencies in its road network, but it still stands out over other cities in the region, as other large cities only have limited grade-separation here and there. Prague and Vilnius have more consistent expressway (like) roads and therefore stand out compared to other cities in their respective regions.


----------



## mcarling

Xmaster said:


> Whole A1 in Kaunas, starting before an interchange with road A6 and finishing after an interchange with western bypass (Via Baltica road) will be reconstructed to 2x3 expressway.


I guess that must mean a new bridge over the Neris river.


----------



## Pansori

mcarling said:


> I guess that must mean a new bridge over the Neris river.


Technucally it should be a reconstruction but effectivelly a new bridge because the one that is there now is too narrow even for existing layout.


----------



## Xmaster

Sasza said:


> I have in mind road between Kaunas and Klaipeda but it's better than nothing


Would be interesting to know about which part you are talking about, because as this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dEM9FWLhryk#! (starting from 3:20) the road seems to be in well condition all the way.


----------



## RipleyLV

Sasza said:


> Are there any plans of rebuilding/repaving A1 west of Kaunas? It's in awful condition when I was there last time (2nd May).


What are you talking about? A1 West of Kaunas is in perfect condition, some parts were repaved in 2009, see here in direction to Kaunas.


----------



## Sasza

I'm driveing Kaunas-Klaipeda every summer since 2010 and there are lot of what we call "koleiny". Especially on line from Klaipeda to Kaunas. But bo offence, I know it's old! I just wonder, there are any plans to rebuild/repave, that's all 
And on those photos You can also see "koleiny". I don't know how to call it in english. But it's a bit annoying when driveing.
I just don't want to be misunderstable - lithuanian main roads are very good, just motorways needs to be rebuild


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I suppose you mean "rutting" or "track formation"  koleiny sounds like "railway" to me, i.e. tracks in the pavement.


----------



## Sasza

^^
Thx


----------



## RipleyLV

Sasza said:


> I'm driveing Kaunas-Klaipeda every summer since 2010 and there are lot of what we call "koleiny". Especially on line from Klaipeda to Kaunas. But bo offence, I know it's old! I just wonder, there are any plans to rebuild/repave, that's all
> And on those photos You can also see "koleiny". I don't know how to call it in english. But it's a bit annoying when driveing.
> I just don't want to be misunderstable - lithuanian main roads are very good, just motorways needs to be rebuild


Ah, ok. I know what "koleiny" means, seen plenty of signs on your roads long time ago, now things have got better.  Back to LT roads though, since I'm not from Lithuania it's impossible for me to answer your question about repavements. It's just that you cought my attention, because you exaggerated your statement by calling this part of the motorway as in "awful condition", in which it obviously is not. If it really bugs you, then what may I suggest, drive on the inner lane, or do not drive into this track formation, stay on the smooth part of the lane.


----------



## Sasza

^^
Erm, You know. I'm bit of German in that case. If law say - drive on right lane - it means right lane


----------



## Pansori

Sasza said:


> I'm driveing Kaunas-Klaipeda every summer since 2010 and there are lot of what we call "koleiny". Especially on line from Klaipeda to Kaunas. But bo offence, I know it's old! I just wonder, there are any plans to rebuild/repave, that's all
> And on those photos You can also see "koleiny". I don't know how to call it in english. But it's a bit annoying when driveing.
> I just don't want to be misunderstable - lithuanian main roads are very good, just motorways needs to be rebuild


Kaunas-Klaipeda is better in this respect than Klaipeda-Kaunas I suppose. Paneveys-Vilnius is worse though. That needs repaving asap. No info on such plans though but it will have to be done some time in the near future if they want to keep 130km/h speed limits in place.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> Prague has many deficiencies in its road network, but it still stands out over other cities in the region, as other large cities only have limited grade-separation here and there. Prague and Vilnius have more consistent expressway (like) roads and therefore stand out compared to other cities in their respective regions.


You may be right. Too bad my knowledge of other cities in the region in this respect is rather limited.

Anyway, I quickly drew a little map of what Vilnius should have been according to the grand plans of the Soviet road-building. I might have missed some roads but it still gives an idea of what it _should_ have been.

The red lines are what was known as "fast traffic streets" in the Soviet (maybe even current Lithuanian) road terminology. This essentialy means urban expressways in our terminology i.e. limited access streets that are at least 2+2 (not necessarily with hard shoulder though), are fully grade-separated and typically have speed limit of 70-80km/h in urban areas. ALL This has been planned as early as 1960's-1970's... gotta give a credit to the Soviet urban planners for this one. If only it went as good in reality as it did on the paper. But as we know it never did in the USSR. 


Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr

The interesting thing is that virtually all of this has either been built or is being built now (with a delay of 40 years ). The only problem is that it didn't happen exactly according to the plan and some intersections are not grade-separated as intended. All due to lack of funding back in the Soviet times (mainly mid-late 1980's). While the A2 in the Northern part of Vilnius towards Riga was messed up after 1990 once all kinds of objects started popping up along the A2 which needed access directly from the A2. Common sense suggests that access roads should have been built there but it never happened. This means that a bunch of traffic lights and left turns were installed which effectively destroyed the idea of the grade-separated street. This is a showcase of idiocy that was taking place there for the past 20 years...

Other than that there are just a few non grade separated junctions here and there and a few pedestrian crossings i.e. something that eventually can be rectified.

Another thing to note is the construction of Western bypass ring. Once it will be complete (2014) it will be possible to cross Vilnius non-stop from the directions of A3 Minsk, A1 Klaipeda and A2 Riga towards any other direction of the three mentioned. This is a colossal improvement which will pretty much solve most of Vilnius's traffic issues once it becomes functional.

Also, Google Street view is coming to Lithuania soon so it will be a good way of exploring what is what exactly.


----------



## whatever...

mcarling said:


> In Soviet times, Lithuania asked Moscow for roads while Estonia and Latvia asked for factories. When the Soviet Empire collapsed, Estonia and Latvia had useless factories, but Lithuania still had roads.


"Asked" is a strong word. If by saying it you meant that all projects had to first be approved by Moscow, then yes, i suppose "Lithuania asked". 

Otherwise, there's no sensible reason to think the A1, or any other road for that matter, would not have been built if Lithuania would've remained independent. I mean, as if it's technologically hard or obscenely costly to pour four lanes of asphalt on a flatland that Lithuania is. 

The first Vilnius - Kaunas highway project was in fact prepared before the communists overthrew our government. And generally, the trend of Lithuania making road infrastructure a priority stems from the 30's, when a number of large infrastructural projects were started/completed.

The path of Vilnius - Kaunas highway according to the original project of 1939:









http://www.maps4u.lt/lt/maps.php?cat=88


----------



## Xmaster

"Propper" from miestai.net posted a good update on A9 road expressway construction, which is a bypass of Kairiai town. On the right old road and Kairiai town are visible. After building a bypass whole 2x2 expressway standard road will be ~11 km long.









A bit closer look. To the right from a cloverleaf junction, eastern bypass of Šiauliai will be build after some years.









Bythe way construction works in Aleksandrija town (suburb of Šiauliai) are approaching a finish. However photos are ~1 month old.
View towards Kairiai town:









And towards Šiauliai


----------



## vilniusguide

Pansori said:


> Untitled by jo.sau, on Flickr


You forgot some streets. Here as it should look according to the commie planners. 









Pilaitė avenue would connect via bridge near Grigiškės with Vilnius-Kaunas highway, Northern street, that is in plans now, would connect Nemenčinė road with Vilnius-Kaunas and would serve northern part of Vilnius, together with parallel Ozo street, Taurupės street would connect Western bypass with Pilaitė avenue. 
Western bypass would join Northern bypass with a bridge near Laurai, that would connect Nemenčinė road with Vilnius-Molėtai and Vilnius-Panevėžys highways. Then we would have another tunnel from Geležinio Vilko street to Vivulskio street that would further connect with the bypass of the Old Town (Panerių, Drujos streets). From the Old Town bypass there would be "rapid traffic street" through Naujoji Vilnia to Polock and to Minsk via Sukilėlių street (will never be build). Wise planners. :cheers:

Laisvės avenue and Narbuto street were also designed with no one level crossings, as city highways. 

There were plans for the Eastern bypass also, but only in the future (~2020).


----------



## Xmaster

Some on ground pictures from A9 road. Pictures were taken by Xedos from miestai.net.

In Aleksandrija town, a suburb of Šiauliai. Dual carriageway construction in progress. A view towards Kairiai town









A view towards Šiauliai









After Aleksandrija town, towards Kairiai town. An 2x2 expressway will turn to right to bypass Kairiai town









A cloverleaf style viaduct in progress









In some stretches an asphalt is already paved


















Adjacent road is visible on left









A previously showed viaduct is visible in a distance


----------



## Xmaster

An update of Vilnius southern bypass construction.
A scheme made by myself:








1st stage is near the completion, most of photos will be posted from 2nd stage in a direction from point B towards point A.
Pictures (c) Zorro from miestai.net









Current 1x2 road will be upgraded to 2x2, but it won't have an expressway status. Currently works are in ~7 km long stretch. A road will follow current road nr. 106.













































Construction of a viaduct over a railway









Further









Digging deep


















A viaduct over another railway which is close to A16/A4 road



























A viaduct over a road A16/A4


----------



## makaveli6

What would be the best route from Riga to Klaipeda? I'm thinking of something like this A8 - LV/LT - A12 - A1.


----------



## vilniusguide

makaveli6 said:


> What would be the best route from Riga to Klaipeda? I'm thinking of something like this A8 - LV/LT - A12 - A1.


The shortest road probably would be from Liepāja to Klaipėda, the best road is that mentioned by You, the most interesting is A11 from Šiauliai as there is a possibility to visit Telšiai Old Town, Plungė manor, Plokštinė Nuclear Missile Launch Site (18 km off the main road from Plungė), Kretinga town churches and manor with winter garden, Šatrija maybe, but it is situated some 20 km from the main road. Also the road from Plungė is very picturesque, hilly, in some places like near Kartena reminds Slovakia, only the road is not perfect, as overcrowded during the summer. :cheers:
So everything depends on your aims and time.


----------



## makaveli6

Im trying to make this trip in one day, leaving Riga in a very early morning, and planning to be in Klaipeda at about 11AM. The above mentioned things would be very intresting, but it dosent seem to fit in one day. :| How long would the route be if i am taking A1? I calculated about 3-4h avarage.


----------



## Agnette

I highly recommend You drive from Riga to Klaipeda via Kryžkalnis, by E77-E85. This way is the fastest and the most safe.

Map: http://goo.gl/maps/1MU0


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> What would be the best route from Riga to Klaipeda? I'm thinking of something like this A8 - LV/LT - A12 - A1.


I recommend: http://goo.gl/maps/RjsF


----------



## vilniusguide

RipleyLV said:


> I recommend: http://goo.gl/maps/RjsF


Only from Kretinga it is better to ride to Vydmantai (Kretinga-Vydmantai-Klaipėda 36 km), because there is an autobahn and Kretinga-Kretingalė (Kretinga-Kretingalė-Klaipėda 26 km) is not so good road. Time spend on both roads is ~the same.


----------



## makaveli6

vilniusguide said:


> Only from Kretinga it is better to ride to Vydmantai (Kretinga-Vydmantai-Klaipėda 36 km), because there is an autobahn and Kretinga-Kretingalė (Kretinga-Kretingalė-Klaipėda 26 km) is not so good road. Time spend on both roads is ~the same.


"Not so good road" isnt a problem, we are used to that in Latvia.


----------



## RipleyLV

vilniusguide said:


> Only from Kretinga it is better to ride to Vydmantai (Kretinga-Vydmantai-Klaipėda 36 km), because there is an autobahn and Kretinga-Kretingalė (Kretinga-Kretingalė-Klaipėda 26 km) is not so good road. Time spend on both roads is ~the same.


I don't think it's any worse than A13 (Vydmantai-Klaipėda), at least that stretch with wide median in direction from Klaipėda to Palanga had a lot of potholes last year. But anyways, I'd stick to my route, as you can see some nice scenery and interesting sights mentioned by vilniusguide already.


----------



## Xmaster

I guess if you like motorways - take A12/A1 route and enjoy 100 km long A1 stretch were you can drive on 130-140 km/h. If you like to cruise on ordinary roads enjoying scenery - take A11 from Šiauliai towards Klaipėda  
Or the best - take one route to drive to Klaipėda and another to come back


----------



## Pansori

Agnette said:


> I highly recommend You drive from Riga to Klaipeda via Kryžkalnis, by E77-E85. This way is the fastest and the most safe.
> 
> Map: http://goo.gl/maps/1MU0


Only that you should recommend to use Šiauliai bypass instead of driving through the city. Also, the road between Kelmė and Kryžkalnis is not too good.


----------



## makaveli6

Thanks for the route's guys! I'll be taking A1 when going to Klaipeda (my first motorway ) and going back i'll take A11 or go through Liepaja.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

makaveli6 said:


> (my first motorway )


Ever? 

Such a thing would be unthinkable in the Netherlands, there's hardly a place more than 40 kilometers from a motorway.


----------



## makaveli6

ChrisZwolle said:


> Ever?
> 
> Such a thing would be unthinkable in the Netherlands, there's hardly a place more than 40 kilometers from a motorway.


I've driven a few km's on A1 near Kaunas, but the speed limit then there was 100 (?) and some stretches of A1, A6 and A10 in Latvia which have 100 too, but that isn;t really a motorway, so that will be my first real motorway ever.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow... Enjoy it!


----------



## Agnette

Pansori said:


> Only that you should recommend to use Šiauliai bypass instead of driving through the city.


Surely A18 for avoiding Šiauliai... Google is not so clever..  


> Also, the road between Kelmė and Kryžkalnis is not too good.


It has the new pavement (the last 12 km to Kryžkalnis) and safety infrastructure since autumn 2011.


----------



## DITTRICH

I am going travel on the A5 from Poland to Kaunas and the A6 to Latvia in August 2012. A year or two before there was a lot of construction on these roads. Is it all finished now?


----------



## Agnette

DITTRICH said:


> I am going travel on the A5 from Poland to Kaunas and the A6 to Latvia in August 2012. A year or two before there was a lot of construction on these roads. Is it all finished now?


Todays roadworks situation:



Please click on map fom more detaled information.


----------



## DITTRICH

Agnette said:


> Todays roadworks situation:
> 
> 
> 
> Please click on map fom more detaled information.


That's a good map (once I figured out how to control it).
Almost nothing currently for A5 or A6 which is good news if maintained.
Maybe my trip this year will be quicker than in previous years.

Many thanks,

Les


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Worse than Tallinn? :lol:


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ Worse than Tallinn? :lol:


Last time I was in Tallinn was 2003. Back then Tallinn seemed much better than Vilnius. Not sure what's the situation now but I would guess the situation in Tallinn is probably much better still.


----------



## Agnette

The new video of E77 road from Lithuania to Latvia:

Map: http://goo.gl/maps/5ejI


----------



## Rivkin

^^Passed trough that nightmare last year. Horrible piece of road regardless the fact it connects Riga and Siauliai. But this was on Latvian side. Lithuanian side was rather like paradise compared to Latvian side :bash: Haven´t seen any road in such horrible condition in any European country (Estonia included) that I have visited so far :nuts:. BTW road connecting Riga and Valka is kinda same case. I dont know where latvians put their money for roadworks.


----------



## RipleyLV

Rivkin said:


> I dont know where latvians put their money for roadworks.


In pocket. :smug: Seriously, this segment from Meitene to Jelgava won't have any improvements at least till 2014.


----------



## Rivkin

Sad to hear Ripley. I am not looking down on Latvians but this is really sad, coz they do work and pay taxes and buy fuel which is charged with taxes to roadworks for sure.


----------



## makaveli6

Fuel and road taxes is not used for road works.


----------



## kangaroo0100

makaveli6 said:


> Fuel and road taxes is not used for road works.


Where do fuel and road taxes go? Are they collected in one big government pot for distribution?


----------



## makaveli6

kangaroo0100 said:


> Where do fuel and road taxes go? Are they collected in one big government pot for distribution?


Yeah, and almost all construction works are financed by EU and only emergency works are financed by goverment.


----------



## Xmaster

Some updates from Lithuanian roads.

*1) A9 expressway construction - Kairiai town bypass*
Pictures made by "Xedos" from miestai.net
Already constructed dual carriageway just after Aleksandrija town, a suburb of Šiauliai









Towards Kairiai town. Bypass turning to the right









On the left old road is visible









Cloverleaf style junction









After a viaduct, direction Radviliškis town









Here was a problem for road builders - they had to remove many meters of soft earth, which wasn't planned, so here no pavement yet









Underground pass









After this stretch a road seems to be nearly finished. Just adjacent road needs more work.
A curve not so sharp - it's a big zoom effect









A view backwards, direction Šiauliai and cloverleaf style junction









*2) 3 level interchange near Klaipėda. Interchange of roads A1, A13 and local road nr. 141*
Pictures by "xxl" from miestai.net



























A left viaduct, which was visible in previous photos was opened to traffic last week. It connects A1 road and traffic comming from Kaunas direction with A13 traffic going towards Palanga or other access roads to Klaipėda. A picture by website ve.lt:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice photos. When will the master flyover open?


----------



## Xmaster

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice photos. When will the master flyover open?


According to the contract it is supposed to be finished on 30th November 2012. Road builders say, that they have already finished 90 percent of planned works.


----------



## mcarling

Are there any (possibly distant) plans to upgrade to a 2x2 dual carriageway the A4/A16 from where they join together at 54° 37' 20" N 25° 06' 14" E to where they join the A1 5.4 kilometers later? Does anyone know the AADT for this (joint A4/A16) section of road?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently it's not more detailed than this:
http://www.lra.lt/lt.php/lietuvos_keliai/eismo_intensyvumas/542


----------



## Xmaster

AADT there should be around ~20000. As an example I use this map, however it is year 2007 data: http://www.pauliusd.com/miestai/Intensyvumas.jpg
I have searched for plans for this stretch, but however it seems no plans for this stretch. Currently southern bypass of Vilnius is in progress, where Kirtimų street (a street between A1 and A4/A16) is going to be upgraded to 2x2 road. 

Photos by Romas from miestai.net. First stage seems to be finished now. A sign looks funny, but is is because there are still no way further, only right turn possible, so road bulders didn't add any directions, exept going right "Lentvaris"









Further in a photo you can spot some earthworks visible - it is the second stage of bulding 2x2 in Kirtimų street.


----------



## vilniusguide

> *Lithuania grants status of special importance to Via Baltica project*
> 
> Lithuania has granted the status of special national importance to the Via Baltica highway project which, according to Prime Minister Andrius Kubilius and Transport Minister Eligijus Masiulis, would help accelerate land purchase procedures and upgrade of one of the country’s key roads.
> 
> The Law on Taking Land for Public Needs in Implementing Projects of Special National Importance became applicable to the highway project after the government approved the status proposal at a Tuesday meeting.
> 
> According to Kubilius, the award of such a status to Via Baltica will ensure the continuation of its implementation. In particular, it would alleviate many preparatory procedures and works, including the purchase of land, planning, and allocation of European funds.
> 
> “This decision is important for us to be able to continue with the implementation of this important strategic project... It is important and we are happy to see the progress in neighboring Poland, that the transport links between the Baltic countries and Europe are being improved and upgraded consistently. This important task will continue to require our close attention and effort,” he told the public radio LRT on Tuesday.
> 
> Masiulis told LRT Radio that a *40-kilometer section between Kaunas and Marijampolė,* a town close to the Lithuanian-Polish border, *needed to be modernized in the near term.
> *
> „One of the next stages is to construct additional lanes on the segment between Kaunas and Marijampolė. This section is the most intensive at the moment," Masiulis said adding that the project could be financed on a private-public partnership basis.
> 
> *The authorities plan to upgrade the busiest segment of the Kaunas-Marijampolė-Suwalki road by 2020. It would be the first section in the entire corridor to be upgraded to a motorway. The project is estimated to cost around 494 million litas (EUR 143.2m).*
> 
> The Via Baltica transport corridor coincides with the Warsaw-Tallinn section of European Route E67, which runs from Prague to Tallinn via Warsaw, Marijampolė, Kaunas and Riga and further up to Helsinki by ferry.
> 
> Other partners in the Via Baltica project are Poland, Latvia, Estonia, and Finland. The project has been included into the TEN-T road network.


http://www.15min.lt/en/article/business/lithuania-grants-status-of-special-importance-to-via-baltica-project-527-243169


----------



## Xmaster

^^ Hope this will help seeing motorway construction works sooner in Kaunas - Marijampolė stretch.

Also today Lithuanian road administration said, that in A1 expressway between Vilnius and Kaunas in Vievis town (2 km long stretch), which is being crossed by an expressway, speed limit from 1st September for vehicles will be raised from existing 80 km/h to 100 km/h. Glad to see, that all investments to safety in a town (fences, noise walls, pedestrian bridge etc.) now occurs in raised speed limit in an important road.


----------



## mcarling

I wonder how long we'll have to wait to see 2x2 (or better) all the way from Warsaw to Tallinn. I don't necessarily mean motorway or expressway standard, just signal-free dual carriageways with at least two lanes in each direction. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it will be done by 2030. Anyway, it's nice to see Lithuania accelerating preparations for the Marijampole - Kaunas section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic volumes are rather low on the Riga - Pärnu section. I don't think we'll see 2x2 there anytime soon.


----------



## RipleyLV

Riga-Pärnu 2x2? Forget it. Maybe something will happen on Estonian side.


----------



## ilyan

And now in Lithuania has only one project u/c Vilnius southern bypass? What about 3rd stage of Jakai interchage and bypass of Ravilshkes.


----------



## mcarling

ilyan said:


> And now in Lithuania has only one project u/c Vilnius southern bypass?


The (2nd stage of the) western bypass of Vilnius is also currently under construction.


----------



## RipleyLV

Pansori said:


> Hurry the f**k up!


+1 

Excellent job so far, Xmaster!


----------



## crimio

How many km of motorway are in Lithuania?
In 2005 they had only 523 km. Today is the same?


----------



## PovilD

crimio said:


> How many km of motorway are in Lithuania?
> In 2005 they had only 523 km. Today is the same?


According to this site (official site of company who's responsible for maintenance of all Lithuanian expressways and motorways (exluding A9 expressway stretch)) there's only about 309 km of motorway in Lithuania currently and it's almost the same as it was in 2005.


----------



## Xmaster

crimio said:


> How many km of motorway are in Lithuania?
> In 2005 they had only 523 km. Today is the same?


Lithuania didn't have 523 km of motorways, because Vilnius-Kaunas stretch isn't a motorway. As PovilD wrote, there are 309 kilometers of motorways in Lithuania. To add up, expressways are 65 km + ~9 km recently opened expressway stretch in A9 road. Plus there are approx ~90 km of dual carriageways. Numbers are not very high, but taking account population of 3 millions people it sounds quite reasonable.


----------



## PovilD

ilyan said:


> And now in Lithuania has only one project u/c Vilnius southern bypass? What about 3rd stage of Jakai interchage and bypass of Ravilshkes.


Whole Jakai interchange should be finished between 2015 and 2017 but Radviliskis bypass will be build only after stretch Radviliskis - Seduva and might be not in this decade (the reason is that in Radviliskis there is wide street suitable for transit traffic)


----------



## crimio

PovilD said:


> According to this site (official site of company who's responsible for maintenance of all Lithuanian expressways and motorways (exluding A9 expressway stretch)) there's only about 309 km of motorway in Lithuania currently and it's almost the same as it was in 2005.


Thanks!


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

:cheers:








http://www.pauliusd.com/wordpress/


----------



## Сталин

^^ Where are the planned or U/C highways/roads?


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

You paint it.


----------



## mcarling

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> You paint it.


I'm not sure he was demanding a revision of the map. He may have just been asking the question about where (on the terrain, not the map) are planned and under construction roads in LT.


----------



## bleetz

I think E67 is currently the only planned motorway (it's ~250 km so quite long). The section Kaunas - Marijampolė is receiving a lot of media attention due to the high number of accidents there so that one will be built first. Marijampolė - Polish border should follow soon after. The construction of the Kaunas - Marijampolė section should have started a long time ago but there are lots of problems with land acquisition there. 

With regards to dual carriageways, there's only one big project that is u/c at the moment, which is the Vilnius western bypass. It will connect the A2 and A1. Vilnius southern bypass is also u/c but that one won't be dual carriageway all the way from what I know.


----------



## mcarling

bleetz said:


> I think E67 is currently the only planned motorway (it's ~250 km so quite long). The section Kaunas - Marijampolė is receiving a lot of media attention due to the high number of accidents there so that one will be built first.


That makes sense.



bleetz said:


> Marijampolė - Polish border should follow soon after.


Before Kaunas - Panevezys?


----------



## bleetz

I am not sure about that one. I think that section is seen as very important by local exporters as it is the only road to the west, so I assume that there will be more pressure to build that one first. I also read something about that in the news recently, but I don't think any of this is confirmed. They should just stop talking and build the Kaunas - Marijampolė first, it is _long_ overdue. 

BTW, here's an AADT map from 2007. It would be hard to choose between Marijampolė - border and Kaunas - Panevėžys based on AADT only, but I would assume that the former is much shorter, has a higher proportion of trucks and is more important to exporters, so that one would probably get built first (if ever).


----------



## mcarling

bleetz said:


> They should just stop talking and build the Kaunas - Marijampolė first, it is _long_ overdue.


kay:



bleetz said:


> BTW, here's an AADT map from 2007. It would be hard to choose between Marijampolė - border and Kaunas - Panevėžys based on AADT only, but I would assume that the former is much shorter, has a higher proportion of trucks and is more important to exporters, so that one would probably get built first (if ever).


I think that EU funding will ensure that the Via Baltica is built to 2x2 at least from the PL border to Pasvalys (and from Bauska to Riga), because Estonia, Latvia, and Finland support EU funds for the Via Baltica. I guess it will probably take a long time though.


----------



## makaveli6

IMHO, the Panevezys-Kaunas stretch should be upgraded first, though I havent traveled on the E67 after Kaunas, since 2007. As for any plans of E67 upgrading in Latvia, only stretch that will be upgraded in the next 10-15 years will be Ķekava bypass, which will be built as a expressway.


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> As for any plans of E67 upgrading in Latvia, only stretch that will be upgraded in the next 10-15 years will be Ķekava bypass, which will be built as a expressway.


You may be right, but the 2014-2020 EU funding plans have not yet been finalized. Whenever the EU offer any of the less wealthy member states 85% of the money to build any useful road, the offer is generally accepted. Latvia would be an exception if they walked away from that much money. Each of the Baltic States have an interest in improvements to the Via Baltica, not only in their own state but in any of the Baltic States + Poland. That makes the Via Baltica something of a priority at the EU. Until the 2014-2020 EU funding has been finalized, I would hesitate to guess which projects will be funded and in what order within the Baltic States. I think bleetz makes a good point that Kaunas - Marijampole is likely to be a priority because of the recent well-publicized accidents.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> As for any plans of E67 upgrading in Latvia, only stretch that will be upgraded in the next 10-15 years will be Ķekava bypass, which will be built as a expressway.


E67 doesn't run through Ķekava, so it has nothing to do with Via Baltica. If you mentioned A4, then ok.


----------



## bleetz

makaveli6 said:


> IMHO, the Panevezys-Kaunas stretch should be upgraded first


The first section of E67 that will be built to motorway standard in Lithuania is Kaunas - Marijampolė, there's no doubt about it. You get at least one weekly report (usually up to 2-3) about crashes in that section in the press and that section is a hot topic in Lithuania. Lots of people are angry with the conditions there, it is called the 'road of death', some people jokingly call it 'Dakar'. I have driven on that road myself and, while there's nothing wrong with the road quality itself, it is way, way too overcrowded for its type and begs to be expanded, more so than any other section of any road currently in Lithuania.

By the way, Via Baltica got the 'critical state project' status last August in Seimas that will facilitate land acquisitions. In various Lithuanian press releases, you can find the following paragraph:



> Kelyje "Via Baltica" numatoma atlikti daug rekonstrukcijos darbų: įrengti skirtingų lygių sankryžas, eismo saugos priemones, iki 2020 m. nutiesti dar dvi eismo juostas šalia dabartinio kelio Kaunas-Marijampolė-Suvalkai bei Ramygalos aplinkkelį.
> 
> *Translation:* Lots of reconstruction projects are planned for 'Via Baltica', among them are grade separated junctions, implementation of safety measures and, until 2020, construction of two additional traffic lanes next to the current Kaunas-Marijampolė-Suwalki section, as well as construction of Ramygala bypass.


Sources:

http://www.ve.lt/naujienos/lietuva/...istrale-via-baltica-pasakyti-negalejo-794075/

http://www.liberalai.lt/lt/naujieno...-magistrales-via-baltica-rekonstrukcijai-1706

(Few others [not sure where they got the info from, I presume the Ministry of Transport])

Obviously Ramygala bypass is in the Panevėžys - Kaunas section, but I belive that this is the only project that that section can be expecting relatively soon.


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> E67 doesn't run through Ķekava, so it has nothing to do with Via Baltica. If you mentioned A4, then ok.


Ah, yes, youre right. Sorry for OT, but isnt the upgrading of A4 just fantasy for the next 15 years atleast?


----------



## RipleyLV

Maybe my grand-grandchildren will see these projects completed.


----------



## Xmaster

makaveli6 said:


> IMHO, the Panevezys-Kaunas stretch should be upgraded first, though I havent traveled on the E67 after Kaunas, since 2007. ...


This wouldn't be a rational choice, because AADT in Kaunas-Marijampolė stretch is 13579 vehicles per day (year 2011 data), whereas in Kaunas-Panevėžys stretch around 6000-7000 vehicles per day.


----------



## makaveli6

Xmaster said:


> This wouldn't be a rational choice, because AADT in Kaunas-Marijampolė stretch is 13579 vehicles per day (year 2011 data), whereas in Kaunas-Panevėžys stretch around 6000-7000 vehicles per day.


I dont know any statistics, Im just tlaking about my personal experience. Driving on the stretch I mentioned was pain in the ass, very hard to overtake the lorries.


----------



## mcarling

makaveli6 said:


> Sorry for OT, but isnt the upgrading of A4 just fantasy for the next 15 years atleast?


If you mean the LT A4, the only part that needs imminently to be upgraded to 2x2 is the 6km section that it shares with the A16 near or in Vilnius. If you mean the LV A4, then I would guess the A7 between Riga and Bauska would be a higher priority. Anyway, they will build whatever the EU will fund and we should know soon.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

There were rumors about Kaunas-Prienai expressway like 3-4 years ago. The AADT there is more than 10 000. 
The Lithuanian Road Administration released information, that it plans to build part of Vilnius-Nemenčinė road outside of the city border. The project have long been prepared, but the purchasing of the land... The Vilnius municipality plans to renew its part of the road somewhere in 2014-2015. 
There are some plans to lengthen Vilnius-Molėtai road a little bit.
Kaunas-Jonava road waits for Karmėlava bypass and general facelift.


----------



## bleetz

StreetView is now in Lithuania kay:


----------



## bleetz

Typical Via Baltica between Juragiai and Marijampolė:


----------



## Džiugas

Mauručiai. 2x2 is between railwy near Mauručiai and Juragiai.


----------



## Xmaster

Google Street View arrival to Lithuania inspired me to update a map of Lithuanian roads and create Vilnius map 

Ok, here is an updated roadmap of Lithuania - I've added two projects, that has already environmental impact assessed. A5 motorway project between Kaunas and Marijampolė and A9 road expressway project between Radviliškis and Šeduva. If you see on old map without this update - hit a refresh button 









Vilnius map. I have marked streets as dual carriageways, which has a divider and have a bit more limited number of crossings than ussual streets (however some stretches have traffic lights). Streets, that are at least 2x2 lanes, but has no divider, were not marked as dual carriageways.









If somebody will spot inaccuracy - feel free to write about it


----------



## bleetz

Džiugas said:


> Mauručiai. 2x2 is between railwy near Mauručiai and Juragiai.


The distance from where 2x2 starts/ends to Mauručiai and to Juragiai is more or less the same, so I don't think there's much difference.


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

Xmaster said:


> Vilnius map. I have marked streets as dual carriageways, which has a divider and have a bit more limited number of crossings than ussual streets (however some stretches have traffic lights). Streets, that are at least 2x2 lanes, but has no divider, were not marked as dual carriageways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody will spot inaccuracy - feel free to write about it


Add Šiaurinė street. 
http://www.infraplanas.lt/site/upload/siaurine/Siaurine g_ PAV programa-internete.pdf


----------



## Xmaster

KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Add Šiaurinė street.
> http://www.infraplanas.lt/site/upload/siaurine/Siaurine g_ PAV programa-internete.pdf


Thank you Konstantinai. I made an update. (please hit a refresh button if it is not visible)


----------



## RipleyLV

Will Priekulės bypass be 2x2?
http://goo.gl/maps/dBBbo


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> Will Priekulės bypass be 2x2?
> http://goo.gl/maps/dBBbo


Sadly not - it will be 1x2 road.


----------



## makaveli6

I'm going to Siaulia next week (3rd April to be exact). Are there any road works I could expect on A12 from LV border to Siauliai? I will be in a hurry, because I need to be there by 10am.
Thanks


----------



## RipleyLV

No road works there. Pavement on the whole stretch has been changed few years ago.


----------



## Xmaster

For any information from Lithuanian roads you can check a page: http://www.eismoinfo.lt/en. Website includes all information about roadworks, also some weather cameras and traffic density.


----------



## RipleyLV

I was searching for this site, thanks for bringing it up.)


----------



## mcarling

Xmaster said:


>


When are the two roads shown in red expected to be completed? I was there a few weeks ago and it seemed like there might be a chance to open them later this year.


----------



## Xmaster

Last year Kaunas-Marijampolė stretch received a status: "National priority". It will then make all procedures quicker, because currently this project is struggling because of problems related with taking land for public needs.
Also there was some information, that this stretch will be reconstructed as PPP project.


----------



## mcarling

Any information about the reconstruction of the 131/132 intersection near Alytus?


----------



## Eunos

mcarling said:


> Any information about the reconstruction of the 131/132 intersection near Alytus?


It will be reconstructed into a roundabout until the end of the year (in theory reconstruction will last until 12-23).


----------



## mcarling

Eunos said:


> It will be reconstructed into a roundabout until the end of the year (in theory reconstruction will last until 12-23).


Thanks for the information and ... Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## mcarling

What are the chances of the 2510 being paved in the future?


----------



## Xmaster

Western bypass of Vilnius is step by step approaching a finish (a road will be 2x3 lanes)
(c) bigfan from miestai.net










In a distance you can also spot a new 21 storey office building being built


----------



## Agnette

mcarling said:


> What are the chances of the 2510 being paved in the future?


I guess not more than 1:50, due to low AADT


----------



## mcarling

Agnette said:


> I guess not more than 1:50, due to low AADT


I would say the AADT is low due to it being a gravel road. On the other hand, it's very near to a partially paved border crossing with Poland that, for residents of the Alytus and Vilnius areas (and anywhere in LT south or east of Alytus or Vilnius) is much shorter than either of the two fully paved LT/PL border crossings. I have crossed there but avoid it because it's not fully paved. I would cross there every time if it were fully paved.


----------



## RipleyLV

Vilnius southern bypass.









Norbert Durko|efoto.lt|2013


----------



## RipleyLV

Vilnius Southern with Western bypass junction.









http://www.efoto.lt/user/laimikis


----------



## Pansori

^^
Wow. Almost as impressive as this


----------



## Xmaster

Few days ago a short stretch of southern bypass of Vilnius was opened for a traffic. This stretch goes from Lentvario street to Galvės street (A4/A16 road), therefore A1 and A4/A16 are now connected with a dual carriageway.
Photos are made by Zorro from miestai.net forum

A view towards Galvės street (A4/A16 road)









The same zoomed view









A view backwards, where a dual carriageway towards A1 road nd a viaduct was opened some time ago









Newly built pedestrian and railroad bridge









Backwards to A1 road. A view from a pedestrian bridge









Towards A4/A16 road. All traffic has to go right, because next part of a southern bypass is still not in operation


















Galvės street below


----------



## Xmaster

represser from miestai.net forum showed some new pics of a western bypass of Vilnius. Not many works left to do.


----------



## Žemėpatis

^^ :drool::drool::drool:

I wonder is there any technical plan for the third stage?
When will the 3A stage building be started? Financing? 
Everything seems very obscure.
What about land? I do hope, that it will be nationalized very quickly. Lawsuits would kill the whole project.
You know, 5 years ago I saw some approved resident and commercial projects 20 meters from the planned road. It would be just simple street then. 

But at least this is practically finished and in a month Vilnius will have quite functional fast street/bypass.


----------



## Xmaster

Western bypass of Vilnius is looking good
Photo made by 15min.lt


----------



## Perkūnas

Western bypass of Vilnius. Fresh photos I made below.


----------



## Perkūnas




----------



## Perkūnas




----------



## Perkūnas




----------



## Perkūnas

New office spaces nearby. :happy:









Distance from the Center of Vilnius.


----------



## Xmaster

Perfect pics. Thanks for an update!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Looks very impressive! 

I must admit, I haven't followed this project too closely. Is the northernmost point of the Western bypass currently at Pilaites Pr.? If so, are there plans to extend the bypass to the A2?


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> If so, are there plans to extend the bypass to the A2?


Of course. This is the whole purpose of the project. Currently the 2nd stage in nearing completion and if there won't be any unexpected obstacles the 3rd stage should start as soon as the 2nd one is fully complete. I guess it will take another 3-4 years from now for the 3rd stage to be completed.


----------



## Xmaster

Lettered from miestai.net forum posted nice night shots updaet from western bypass of Vilnius. I will share some pics of him:
Direction south




































Direction: north









Close to a viaduct with L.Asanavičiūtės street


















There are drivers, who already want to try a new road, so police are waiting for them 









This road should be opened on 15th November


----------



## romanzone

^^ That's a lot of street lighting!
:eek2:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did it open yesterday?


----------



## Adaras

^^
Official opening date is 19th of November.



> Vilnius city municipality and the company "Kaunas tiltai", together with joint venture partner company "Fegda" finished Vilnius western bypass (Phase II) construction six months earlier. Vilnius western bypass section from L.Asanavičiūtės str. to Ozo str. with six lanes in both directions will be opened to cars at November 19th.


http://www.ivilnius.lt/naujienos/tr...s-vakarinio-aplinkkelio-statyba/69643d343934#


----------



## Prosp

Today officially was opened Vilnius bypass Phase II.

click on the photo for more images


----------



## Xmaster

First video of driving in both directions (2x video speed)

Also some more pictures from a road and opening
http://www.delfi.lt/verslas/transportas/sostineje-atvere-nauja-arterija.d?id=63321744


----------



## Xmaster

Another piece of road is waiting for an opening - 3rd stage of southern bypass of Vilnius (this stage contains 4.3 km of new dual carriageway).
Pictures were made by Romas from miestai.net

Still not opened part is ahead (it is a Kirtimų street)


















This stretch has no service lane. A view towards direction Minsk (BY)


















Direction - north









Direction - Minsk (BY)









This part of road is already in operation


----------



## JackFrost

are A5, A8, A10 going to be upgraded to motorway standards?if yes, when will it be possible to cross lithuania from poland to latvia on motorway?


----------



## Perkūnas

Jack_Frost said:


> when will it be possible to cross lithuania from poland to latvia on motorway?


2030 :hahano:


----------



## mcarling

Jack_Frost said:


> when will it be possible to cross lithuania from poland to latvia on motorway?


The first sections to be built to motorway/expressway standards will be the Polish S61 from Ostrow Mazowiecka to Suwalki and the Lithuanian A5 from Kaunas to Marijampole, both by about 2020. Suwalki to Marijampole and Kaunas to Panevezys (and Riga to Bauska) will probably be completed by about 2030. From Panevezys to the Latvian border (and onward to Bauska) will probably be after 2030, although Panevezys to Pasvalys might possibly be completed before 2030.


----------



## makaveli6

Lithuanian border-Bauska part wont be realised sooner than 2027.


----------



## Xmaster

This week the last part (~4 km) of southern bypass of Vilnius was opened for a traffic. Whole stretch is now 7.6 km long, which before construction was ordinary 1x2 lanes road.
User Meier form miestai.net recorded a video of this stretch. He starts before a viaduct with A1 road to Kaunas, drives whole new stretch and comes back


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So there is now A19


----------



## MichiH

^^ What's about the eastern extension b/n road 202, A15 and A3 (OSM)? Can we expect that the construction will start in the forseeable future?


----------



## mcarling

Xmaster said:


> This week the last part (~4 km) of southern bypass of Vilnius was opened for a traffic. Whole stretch is now 7.6 km long, which before construction was ordinary 1x2 lanes road.


Just to clarify, it's not the last part. The recently opened section goes as far as Route 202. The Southern Bypass will eventually be extended all the way to the A3 (highway to Minsk). Anyway, it's great to have it open and thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Pansori

MichiH said:


> ^^ What's about the eastern extension b/n road 202, A15 and A3 (OSM)? Can we expect that the construction will start in the forseeable future?


According to some media releases in 2017-2018 a 2km long extension of this road will be built to the U/C Vilnius Public Logistics Center. I didn't find any recent information on when it will be extended to A3 so my guess is probably around 2019-2020. However it will most probably be just a regular 1x2 road. 

I guess the main idea is to have a 2x2 road connecting the future logistics terminal with A1 highway while the connection from logistics terminal to A3 will be a less fancy ordinary 1x2 road.

I drew a quick sketch of the situation:


----------



## Perkūnas

^^ Glad to see Vilniaus Vakarinis Aplinkkelis on the map. :|

It seems, in 2020 the road network of Vilnius will finally be... Perfect. :master:


----------



## Pansori

Perkūnas;109740570 said:


> ^^ Glad to see Vilniaus Vakarinis Aplinkkelis on the map. :|
> 
> It seems, in 2020 the road network of Vilnius will finally be... Perfect. :master:


Yes indeed. A1, A2 and A3 will be connected by grade separated urban expressway standard roads. Even today it is quite ok compared to what we had before opening of the inner southern ring. Literally all transit traffic had to go via the regular city streets.


----------



## Perkūnas

I was trying to remember street network in the late 90s and early 2000s.
No Southern Inner bypass, no Western bypass, no Southern bypass, streets like Constitution avenue as regular 2+2 road, no Pilaitė avenue at all, traffic jams on Ukmergės-Geležinio Vilko one level intersection, Laisvės avenue not connected to Ateities and Ateities like village-like 1+0,5 road with unpaved sides and Geležinio Vilko street ending like 1+1 village road, OMG what was that?!?!... mg:

Nice progress we've made in only 10 years [from an absurd to almost perfect network]. :happy:


----------



## mcarling

Perkūnas;109740570 said:


> It seems, in 2020 the road network of Vilnius will finally be... Perfect.


In my opinion, the next upgrade that will be needed is the nearly 6 kilometers of road where the A4 and A16 run together should be upgraded to 2x2 expressway. It is entirely within the Vilnius municipal boundary.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Perkūnas;109741098 said:


> Nice progress we've made in only 10 years [from an absurd to almost perfect network]. :happy:


Nice work, braļukas! 
I'm ashamed of what we in Riga have done in the last 10 years - just 8 km of new 2x2 highways... And a bridge to nowhere.


----------



## Perkūnas

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Nice work, braļukas!
> I'm ashamed of what we in Riga have done in the last 10 years - just 8 km of new 2x2 highways... And a bridge to nowhere.


New bridge, elevated road on a way to Tallinn with lots of flyovers in Riga impressed me a lot. 

Actually, Vilnius lagged greatly behind Riga only 10 years ago with the street network, now we are a little bit closer to what you have enjoyed in Riga for many years and decades. The only huge problem in Riga is... River. And very small number of bridges because of the cost of those.


----------



## dr_szczecin

Hey guys!
Do you have some kind of road investment map for 2014-2020? I mean do Lithuania have Road Infrastructure Programme for the future? 
I'm looking for info about the size of roads projects in Lithuania and examples of the construction that's will be conducted in the near future and the further plans. 
If someone would post some links in EN I would really appriciate that. 

Thanks a lot guys! I'm really excited to see the progress in all Baltic States, and I guess sometimes I'm a little jelous.


----------



## PovilD

dr_szczecin said:


> Hey guys!
> Do you have some kind of road investment map for 2014-2020? I mean do Lithuania have Road Infrastructure Programme for the future?
> I'm looking for info about the size of roads projects in Lithuania and examples of the construction that's will be conducted in the near future and the further plans.
> If someone would post some links in EN I would really appriciate that.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys! I'm really excited to see the progress in all Baltic States, and I guess sometimes I'm a little jelous.


No, there isn't such map yet, but according to the media, the main works in 2014-2020, will be widening of Kaunas northern bypass (between A5 and A6), Eastern Kaunas bypass (139 road+new road+Ateities pl. widening), construction of Klaipėda Southern Expressway Bypass to the port, reconstruction of 1x2 road between Kaunas and Marijampolė to motorway and completion of Vilnius bypass system.

Check the pictures of the planned reconstructions of junctions in Kaunas bypass: http://www.delfi.lt/verslas/transpo...u-laukia-grandiozines-permainos.d?id=48896188 (scroll down a little bit)


----------



## bleetz

What are the exact plans for Kaunas eastern bypass? Are they planning to upgrade it to 2+2?


----------



## mcarling

bleetz said:


> What are the exact plans for Kaunas eastern bypass? Are they planning to upgrade it to 2+2?


I don't know, but the new section of the Kaunas eastern bypass is drawn in OSM as a single carriageway.


----------



## Pansori

Realistically Kaunas doesn't need a 2x2 Eastern bypass because transit traffic can use the existing 2x2 northern (A1) and Western bypass while 1x2 eastern bypass would be perfectly adequate. Widening of the A1 section near Kaunas to 2x3 ('Northern bypass') would improve the adequacy of A1 as a transit route for traffic to either Klaipeda or Poland directions. So Eastern bypass certainly doesn't need to be 2x2. It would be a waste of money and completely unnecessary.


----------



## mcarling

Pansori said:


> Widening of the A1 section near Kaunas to 2x3 ('Northern bypass') would improve the adequacy of A1 as a transit route for traffic to either Klaipeda or Poland directions.


Why would the northern bypass by a good choice for transit traffic to Poland? That's the long way around. I would rather have the northern and eastern bypasses both be 2x2 than the northern bypass 2x3 and the eastern bypass 1x2.


----------



## Pansori

mcarling said:


> Why would the northern bypass by a good choice for transit traffic to Poland? That's the long way around. I would rather have the northern and eastern bypasses both be 2x2 than the northern bypass 2x3 and the eastern bypass 1x2.


Because Northern bypass will have to be rebuilt as 2x3 anyway. I suppose it would be more financially viable than building a 2x2 Eastern bypass and leaving current A1 Northern stretch as it is (i.e. 2x2 and no hard shoulders).

As for the 'long way around' it doesn't make any difference for transit traffic. It's only a few km extra from Vilnius direction. This is nothing. If you look at the whole picture it simply wouldn't make sense and would be a complete waste to build a new expressway as an Eastern bypass.

By the Way Vilnius bypass system looks somewhat similar.There is a reason why there are no plans for an Eastern bypass in Vilnius too. Simply because existing (or soon to be existing) bypass roads will do the job and be fully adequate for the needs of either transit or local traffic. Exactly same applies to Kaunas.

Remember we're talking of fairly small sized cities here and very low population density in the country as a whole. there is no need to build complete ring roads.


----------



## mcarling

Pansori said:


> As for the 'long way around' it doesn't make any difference for transit traffic. It's only a few km extra from Vilnius direction. This is nothing.


The difference is 7.5 kilometers. Multiply that by the traffic and then calculate the added pollution, the added waste of time, and the added road deaths and injuries. 7.5 kilometers is a big deal.


----------



## Pansori

mcarling said:


> The difference is 7.5 kilometers. Multiply that by the traffic and then calculate the added pollution, the added waste of time, and the added road deaths and injuries. 7.5 kilometers is a big deal.


What is the amount of traffic that would use the shortcut?

Anyway, let's not forget that the 1x2 by pass road which _will_ get built. So the shorter route will actually be there. Only that it won't have higher capacity which is not needed. Therefore discussion of 2x2 for the Eastern bypass of Kaunas loses any purpose. It is simply not needed.


----------



## Perkūnas

What about the plans to build Karmėlava bypass with a tunnel under the airport and expressway Kaunas-Prienai? Are there any plans of upgrading Kaunas-Jonava to achieve expressway status? :dunno:


----------



## dr_szczecin

OK! It is really helpful! I'm going to look for some more specific data. Thanks a lot!


----------



## PovilD

Talking about Eastern bypass of Kaunas, the bypass will be built, and the characteristics of the road will be the same as recently finnished A19 road with 80 km/h speed limit. It will be give better connection between Poland and Vilnius. After completion of Via Baltica motorway it will be much faster to go through Kaunas than Alytus and Lazdijai and the Eastern bypass will be much more useful then (straight road, no messing around with current Western and Northern bypasses)


----------



## PovilD

Perkūnas;109807748 said:


> What about the plans to build Karmėlava bypass with a tunnel under the airport and expressway Kaunas-Prienai? Are there any plans of upgrading Kaunas-Jonava to achieve expressway status? :dunno:


Karmėlava bypass will be constructed maybe in 2014-2020 funding period. Kaunas-Prienai will be 1+2 road and there are no current plans for upgrading Kaunas-Jonava to expressway.


----------



## Agnette

PovilD said:


> ..Kaunas-Prienai will be 1+2 road..


The first in Lithuania?


----------



## PovilD

Agnette said:


> The first in Lithuania?


Panevėžys bypass is also planned to be 1+2, so it's currently unknown which one will be the first.


----------



## Agnette

Actually, the first is Aleksotas bridge...


----------



## PovilD

Agnette said:


> Actually, the first is Aleksotas bridge...


The first rural


----------



## dr_szczecin

I found this. Can anyone tell me something more about this? What projects is ongoing and what are still to come? And then on which "title" can I find more info for each one of them. 


Xmaster said:


> Google Street View arrival to Lithuania inspired me to update a map of Lithuanian roads and create Vilnius map
> 
> Ok, here is an updated roadmap of Lithuania - I've added two projects, that has already environmental impact assessed. A5 motorway project between Kaunas and Marijampolė and A9 road expressway project between Radviliškis and Šeduva. If you see on old map without this update - hit a refresh button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vilnius map. I have marked streets as dual carriageways, which has a divider and have a bit more limited number of crossings than ussual streets (however some stretches have traffic lights). Streets, that are at least 2x2 lanes, but has no divider, were not marked as dual carriageways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody will spot inaccuracy - feel free to write about it


I'm really struggling to find any more specific info in english, so I would really like to ask you for another favour. If anyone would be so kind and post some links in lithuanian (and then I'm going to translate it) or even better in english. Thanks you are saving my ass and it is still Christmas time, so Marry Christmas to all! 



PovilD said:


> No, there isn't such map yet, but according to the media, the main works in 2014-2020, will be widening of Kaunas northern bypass (between A5 and A6), Eastern Kaunas bypass (139 road+new road+Ateities pl. widening), construction of Klaipėda Southern Expressway Bypass to the port, reconstruction of 1x2 road between Kaunas and Marijampolė to motorway and completion of Vilnius bypass system.
> 
> Check the pictures of the planned reconstructions of junctions in Kaunas bypass: http://www.delfi.lt/verslas/transpo...u-laukia-grandiozines-permainos.d?id=48896188 (scroll down a little bit)


----------



## mcarling

^^ The roads shown in red on the Vilnius map opened recently. [deleted] Plans are progressing for the A5.


----------



## PovilD

All ways marked under construction on that map above should be changed as fully operating roads (black marking). Construction on blue marked ways isn't started yet. Construction of North/South road (Western bypass) of Vilnius will start in late 2014

Enviromental impact assesed for Kaunas eastern (southeastern) bypass:
http://www.infraplanas.lt/site/upload/Kauno_pietrytinis_PAV-PROGRAMA_06.pdf

Construction will start 2020, when Kaunas-Marijampole will be likely under construction or even complete.

Talking about the map, I unspotted any map of planned and perspective highway constructions in 5 to 10 year period made by national authorities so it would be cool that our map would be expanded (planned widenings, constructions of new dual-carriegeways, expressways and motorways in 10-20 year perspective)


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> Construction of North/South road (Western bypass) of Vilnius will start in late 2014


I was there a couple of months ago it looked like construction was starting. Maybe what I saw was soil investigation or an unrelated project.


----------



## Xmaster

Summarizing year 2013, they were pretty good for Lithuanian road infrastructure, some very important projects were finished, mainly related with an infrastructure around Vilnius:

 2.84 km newly opened 2x3 lanes stretch of western bypass of Vilnius. After finishing mentioned 2nd stage, the whole western bypass currently forms in total 3.35 km long 2x3 lanes road. 3rd stage, the last one, will be around 6 km long 2x3 lanes road and is expected to be started around year 2015.
 7.6 km newly opened 2x2 lanes stretch of southern bypass of Vilnius. In total, with previous stages, which were finished few years ago, now it forms 9.5 km reconstructed 2x2 lanes road. This stretch received a road number A19. There is an uncertain date when next stages of southern bypass will be started.
 New street in Vilnius, which connects international airport of Vilnius with inner southern city bypass (Žirnių street) of Vilnius. The street is 1.4 km, also new viaduct over a Žirnių street was built.
 Also oficially has been opened, 2x2 expressway status road, which is Kairiai bypass on A9 road near Šiauliai. This stretch is 7 km long and with previously opened stretch forms approx 14 km long 2x2 expressway.
 Not a 2x2, but important 6.5 km long 1x2 lanes bypass of Prekulė town was opened at the end of year on a local road no. 141.
 Also in total 25 km long stretches were renovated on A1 motorway between Kaunas and Klaipėda.

For 2014 it is still uncertain which projects will be started. I guess we will have the information after few motnhs when exact budget will be known for a Lithuanian Roads Adminsitration and also for 2014-2020 EU funds money.

Update: Also last year was succesful regarding the safety of roads. In comparison with year 2012 there were less deadly accidents on roads. Death number decreased 14 percent from 302 in year 2012, to 260 in year 2013.


----------



## dr_szczecin

Hey guys, it's me again 

I was trying to make a list of the planned road projects in Lithuania. That's what I've got. Do you think that I missed something important? 


Construction of Southern bypass of Klaipėda 
Construction of Palanga bypass. A project carried under public and private partnership
*[*]Kaunas bypass - widening of Kaunas Northern bypass (between A5 and A6), Eastern Kaunas bypass 
[*]Vilnius bypass - Vilnius Southern Bypass and Western Bypass completion
[*]Marijampole-Kybartai (Lithuania/Rumanian border) – project of road upgrading 
[*]Vilnius-Lithuania/Byelorussian border – project of road upgrading*
Via Baltica – cited reconstruction of road between Kaunas and Marijampolė

Is there any specific data about the bolded projects?


----------



## Sasza

dr_szczecin said:


> *[*]Marijampole-Kybartai (Lithuania/Rumanian border) – project of road upgrading *


----------



## mcarling

dr_szczecin said:


> *Marijampole-Kybartai (Lithuania/Rumanian border) – project of road upgrading *
> 
> Is there any specific data about the bolded projects?


It will stop short of the Romanian border. Lithuania will do the works only as far as the Polish border.


----------



## PovilD

mcarling said:


> It will stop short of the Romanian border. Lithuania will do the works only as far as the Polish border.


Kybartai - Russian (Kaliningrad) border 

The planned Via Carpatica is actually the main road to Romania, it will go along with Via Baltica from Kaunas to Bialystok then through Lublin, Rzeszow, Slovakia, Hungary to Oradea, Romania  and further through Western Romania and Bulgaria to Thesaloniki, Greece.

I just found the map of planned route:
http://ecrgroup.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Poster-Via-Carpathia-300x400.jpg


----------



## Xmaster

dr_szczecin said:


> Hey guys, it's me again
> 
> I was trying to make a list of the planned road projects in Lithuania. That's what I've got. Do you think that I missed something important?
> 
> 
> Construction of Southern bypass of Klaipėda
> Construction of Palanga bypass. A project carried under public and private partnership
> *[*]Kaunas bypass - widening of Kaunas Northern bypass (between A5 and A6), Eastern Kaunas bypass
> [*]Vilnius bypass - Vilnius Southern Bypass and Western Bypass completion
> [*]Marijampole-Kybartai (Lithuania/Rumanian border) – project of road upgrading
> [*]Vilnius-Lithuania/Byelorussian border – project of road upgrading*
> Via Baltica – cited reconstruction of road between Kaunas and Marijampolė
> 
> Is there any specific data about the bolded projects?


You forgot A9 road, Radviliškis - Šeduva stretch (~11 km) reconstruction to 2x2 expressway and upgrading Panevėžys bypass to 2+1 in Via BAltica.


----------



## dr_szczecin

OK thanks and sorry for the silly mistake.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> You forgot A9 road, Radviliškis - Šeduva stretch (~11 km) reconstruction to 2x2 expressway and upgrading Panevėžys bypass to 2+1 in Via BAltica.


Kaunas-Prienai. Also 2+1


----------



## Xmaster

Was a long time without any news feed here.
There is a new bridge construction going on over Nemunas river. This bridge is a joint project of Lithuania and Kaliningrad region. It is necesarry part of a project to construct a bypass of 2 border towns Panemunė (LT) and Sovetsk (RU).

I post some pictures, which were published today in a news website www.delfi.lt so all credits goes to them


----------



## makaveli6

I'm going to Biržai tomorrow, coming from Latvian A7, are there any intresting sights not far from my route?


----------



## PovilD

makaveli6 said:


> I'm going to Biržai tomorrow, coming from Latvian A7, are there any intresting sights not far from my route?


Biržai region is famous for its distinctive sinkhole landscape, created by the dissolution of the gypsum underlying its soil. The most famous and the most visited sinkhole is _Karvės ola_ (located here: http://goo.gl/maps/O6Wz9)


----------



## PovilD

Interesting changes in Lithuanian traffic code:


Maximum speed for expressways will be risen from 110 to 120 km/h in summer and from 100 to 110 km/h in winter. Motorway speed will remain the same
Motorway sign will be changed from green to blue, green destination signage will remain green. Something like in Czechia and Slovakia 
New road signs had implied:



















First one is completely new one and will be use to mark places to stop for SOS cases.
Second one is a new version of the sign for tourist destinations (old one didn't have any picture in it)
Third one will be used to mark speed cameras. New version 
Fourth one is also a completely new sign in our country. We used uneven road signs instead :nuts:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Nice additions to the road signs  It's interesting to see that Lithuania chose the same design for the speed camera sign as Estonia (which we copied from Finland )


----------



## RipleyLV

Latvia is also introducing new additions to road signs as of next year. Most noticeable change will be within populated areas. Similar system like in Poland or Estonia.

Speed limit after this sign remains the same:








After this sign is lowered to 50 km/h:


























Also we'll have the SOS sign aswell:









And for traffic congestion:









As for the speed camera sign, welcome to the club.


----------



## Pansori

GROBIN said:


> That's very good news !
> Sorry to ask so much, but are there any plans in the near future:
> - to upgrade also the A5/E67 stretch Marijampolė - Kalvarija (LT/PL) ?
> - to upgrade the A1/E85 Kaunas - Vilnius 2x2 road to a real motorway/expressway?
> - to finish the Vilnius southern bypass - Medininkai (LT/BY) A1+A3/E85
> - to make bypasses for the towns of Utena, Alytus and Lazdijai?


Most of A1 Vilnius-Kaunas is an expressway. It does have the expressway sign and the speed limit is 110km/h. It does have some spots which do not really fulfill expressway standards but overall it does work. The next major upgrade of A1 is going to be the upgrade (widening) of the stretch North of Kaunas where speed is limited to 80km/h and there are no hard shoulders. Not sure when this is due to start but it will be some time soon.


----------



## makaveli6

Pansori said:


> I think it's a good measure. Many Lithuanian drivers do have a very bad and a very _dangerous_ habit of uncontrolled and even psychopatic urge to overtake a car in front of them. The urge is so immense that they are willing to sacrifice their own and others' lives for that purpose (overtaking the car in front). The attempt to curb it is a good thing and should help with saving lives of the population.


After driving those 5 kilometers behind a truck doing 70 km/h, they will have an even stronger urge to overtake it. The only real way to solve this problem is 2+1 roads.


----------



## tomczu

Pansori said:


> I think it's a good measure. Many Lithuanian drivers do have a very bad and a very _dangerous_ habit of uncontrolled and even psychopatic urge to overtake a car in front of them. The urge is so immense that they are willing to sacrifice their own and others' lives for that purpose (overtaking the car in front). The attempt to curb it is a good thing and should help with saving lives of the population.


You're right. It is actually a very common practice to overtake trucks on such roads while driving in the middle of the road, which is quite a shocker to foreigners. Obviously, such things have led to numerous tragic accidents.


----------



## Xmaster

GROBIN said:


> That's very good news !
> Sorry to ask so much, but are there any plans in the near future:
> - to upgrade also the A5/E67 stretch Marijampolė - Kalvarija (LT/PL) ?
> - to upgrade the A1/E85 Kaunas - Vilnius 2x2 road to a real motorway/expressway?
> - to finish the Vilnius southern bypass - Medininkai (LT/BY) A1+A3/E85
> - to make bypasses for the towns of Utena, Alytus and Lazdijai?


- Contract for designing a reconstruction project of stretch Marijampolė - Kalvarija was signed recently, few weeks ago. So real works shall start within few years period.
- At the moment Vilnius-Kaunas has an expressway status. There are plans to upgrade it to motorway in approx 5 years time. First works shall start soon - tenders for building additional 2 overpasses shall be announced within 1 year time.
- Vilnius southern bypass - I guess untill 2020.
- No news for bypasses of mentioned towns.

To add up: works for the last stage of Vilnius western bypass shall start soon, while government expects to announce a tender this autumn.


----------



## mcarling

GROBIN said:


> Sorry to ask so much, but are there any plans in the near future:
> ...
> - to make bypasses for the towns of Utena, Alytus and Lazdijai?


Congestion through Alytus eased recently with construction of a new bridge. Lazdijai does not need a bypass.


----------



## sponge_bob

makaveli6 said:


> After driving those 5 kilometers behind a truck doing 70 km/h, they will have an even stronger urge to overtake it. The only real way to solve this problem is 2+1 roads.


2+2 with no hard shoulder is safer than 2+1 ( drivers speed at the end of the 2 bit to overtake more cars before the 1 bit). Lots of countries have tried 2+1 and gven up on it. 

It only works safely (maybe) if you have modern average speed enforcement cameras on ALL of the _2_ bits. 

Very good quality 2+2 roads can be build with 17m of pavement ( including a wire central divider) ..and no hard shoulder, only a 1m strip. Basically the same road space with 2 continous lanes is much much safer that 2+1 or 1+1 no matter how wide the 1+1 is.


----------



## JackFrost

makaveli6 said:


> After driving those 5 kilometers behind a truck doing 70 km/h, they will have an even stronger urge to overtake it. The only real way to solve this problem is 2+1 roads.


What about fining the shit out of car and truck drivers with that driving habit? I mean if every "stunt" costs them like 200 euros, they will probably think twice.

Lithuania needs more motorways!


----------



## GROBIN

mcarling said:


> Congestion through Alytus eased recently with construction of a new bridge. Lazdijai does not need a bypass.


Maybe it eased, but it is still way too much for such a town.

I hadn't written anything on SSC since February 2012 and meanwhile, I moved from Paris to Vilnius. For various reasons, around once a month, I drive by car to Warsaw. I already know various roads to/from Vilnius (through Naujeji Valkininkai, through Onuškis and through Aukštadvaris) and I believe Alytus really needs a bypass, which is why I was asking


----------



## mcarling

I don't disagree that a bypass of Alytus would be good, but there are higher priorities. I would like to see someday a relatively straight 2x2 road from Vilnius passing north or Alytus and joining the A5 just south of Kalvarija. Once the S61 is completed in Poland, this would be the best way to connect Vilnius to Poland and beyond. However, I think we'll see the Via Baltica go 2x2 all the way to Tallinn before we see a Vilnius-Alytus-Kalvarija expressway.


----------



## PovilD

When we complete Kaunas-Suwalki motorway and upgrade Kaunas south-eastern bypass to 2+2, Vilnius will have continous connection via dual-carriegeways that they'll be motorways in most of their length, with only one turn in Palemonas junction.

Route


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> When we complete Kaunas-Suwalki motorway and upgrade Kaunas south-eastern bypass to 2+2, Vilnius will have continous connection via dual-carriegeways that they'll be motorways in most of their length, with only one turn in Palemonas junction.


Yes, but I probably won't use it because it's absurdly long compared to a more direct route via Alytus.


----------



## GROBIN

mcarling said:


> Yes, but I probably won't use it because it's absurdly long compared to a more direct route via Alytus.


Moreover, the traffic on the Kaunas -Vilnius automagistralė is so dense that you save time and fuel while going through Alytus anyway... Even if you're driving from Vilnius to Suwałki.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

What is the AADT on Kaunas-Vilnius highway?


----------



## Xmaster

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> What is the AADT on Kaunas-Vilnius highway?


It depends in which part of a road, but AADT is between 20.000 - 24.000.
Here you can find detailed information about AADT on Lithuanian roads: http://www.lakd.lt/files/zemelapiai/EI_2013_bendras.jpg


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> It depends in which part of a road, but AADT is between 20.000 - 24.000.
> Here you can find detailed information about AADT on Lithuanian roads: http://www.lakd.lt/files/zemelapiai/EI_2013_bendras.jpg


Looking at this map, IMHO Alytus needs a bypass. This town alone has got an AADT that is almost equivalent to the Via Baltica section (A5/E67) Marijampolė-Kaunas, and that despite the existence of the Eastern bypass (road 129)

Not surprised at all by the AADT of the A1 Vilnius-Kaunas. It should be 2x3 instead of 2x2, but as far as I know there are no plans for such an upgrade.

Are there any plans to make any bypass to the Vilnius section near Trakų Vokė (Savanorių pr.)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You really don't need 2x3 lanes for 20,000 - 24,000 vehicles per day. A four-lane highway will do just fine. 

It is substandard though, with right in, right out accesses, substandard interchanges and farm / house accesses. If it would be upgraded to a regular standard motorway, there is no need for any widening. There are 2x2 motorways with four times that amount of traffic.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> You really don't need 2x3 lanes for 20,000 - 24,000 vehicles per day. A four-lane highway will do just fine.
> 
> It is substandard though, with right in, right out accesses, substandard interchanges and farm / house accesses. If it would be upgraded to a regular standard motorway, there is no need for any widening. There are 2x2 motorways with four times that amount of traffic.


Yeah, Kaunas-Vilnius is really substandart and expressway-signposted just because we don't use speed-limit signs higher than 100 km/h in non-motorways, but it's decided that it "fits" for 110 km/h speed

Question.And what makes interchanges substandart in that road? I know that acceleration/deceleration lanes should be 250 m lenght (acording to our new signposting rules), now is 150 m> (except if there was a bus stop in that place)

And there plans to upgrade interchanges, install collector roads, etc.


----------



## Pansori

ChrisZwolle said:


> You really don't need 2x3 lanes for 20,000 - 24,000 vehicles per day. A four-lane highway will do just fine.
> 
> It is substandard though, with right in, right out accesses, substandard interchanges and farm / house accesses. If it would be upgraded to a regular standard motorway, there is no need for any widening. There are 2x2 motorways with four times that amount of traffic.


Which is why I can't see it becoming a real motorway. There aren't any alternative routes or connecting roads for non-motorway traffic. I just can't imagine how it should be done from a technical point of view. Unless they leave it sub standard which is the current A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda as well as A2.


----------



## PovilD

There are works planned between new Moluvenai interchange to Biruliskes interchange (A6/E262) in Kaunas. There are speed restrictions near bus stations (because of pedestrians) and the current priority is get rid of those restrictions by transfering those bus stations to interchange ramps (if there is interchange), or installing pedestrian overpass/underpass. After this, frontage road, overpass/underpass constructions should appear, it will create alternative routes for pottential non-motorway traffic.

Talking about standarts, Kaunas-Klaipeda is nearly up-to-standart (except for some bus-stops near Kaunas and Klaipeda and very minor farm acceses, short deceleration/acceleration lanes (new reconstructions since 2012 now with longer lenght lanes), two U-turns. Vilnius-Panevezys has more bus-stops, farm acceses and U-turns and abolishing those items are economicaly inefficient (needs long frontage roads, new (under/over)passes that nobody would use them)


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> You really don't need 2x3 lanes for 20,000 - 24,000 vehicles per day. A four-lane highway will do just fine.


You do need a Motorway grade 2+2 with hard shoulders and grade separation ..etc.....at those traffic levels. At least then you can get to near enough 50k AADT with no further investment required.

The Irish D2AP class of motorway will handle everything in Lithuania other than the main north south road on the 'Via Baltica' and a few roads around Vilnius ( where you may need to leave room to widen in future. 

http://nrastandards.nra.ie/road-des.../chk7dd22badc605285e51fdaebb4dd3b661/no_html1

There is a higher standard in Ireland with wider lanes ( 3.65m instead of 3.5m) but that is mainly useful on long distance routes where drivers may wobble a bit owing to tiredness. In a small country 3.5m wide lanes are just fine.


----------



## Xmaster

Few renders of an ongoing construction works of Palanga town, road A13. All credits of photos goes to Lithuanian Road Administration: http://www.lakd.lt/lt.php/vpsp_projektai/palangos_aplinkkelis/18634


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is this going to be a dual carriageway?


----------



## Xmaster

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Is this going to be a dual carriageway?


No, it will be a single carriageway. The intersection, visible in photos, is junction of roads A13 and A12, which is being upgraded.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> No, it will be a single carriageway. The intersection, visible in photos, is junction of roads A13 and A12, which is being upgraded.


Junction with A11, not A12


----------



## GROBIN

This is not a fresh info. However, I saw it nowhere on this forum. Yesterday I travelled from Vilnius to Daugavpils (LV). Between Utena and Zarasai, I lost an hour due to the repavement of the road. I also lost around 10 minutes just between Zarasai and the border with Latvia (notabene: only Latvians were working on this part of the road).
Today, I discovered a similar forum to SSC (some of you, Lithuanians from the forum, may already know it), and this is what I found out:



Romas said:


> Kadangi pradėtas remontuoti kelias A6/ E262 (~19 km ruožas nuo Antalieptės marių iki Zarasų ribos), apvažiuoti tą ruožą su 4-5 šviesoforais ir fūrų sukeltais dulkių debesimis galima keliu Nr. 5305. Jis visas buvo išasfaltuotas 2010 metais.
> 
> Kelias ilgesnis apie 7 km (40 km vietoje 33 km), bet neabejotinai bus sutaupyta laiko ir mašina neapdulkės.
> Šį kelią jau susirado gudresni "fūrų" vairuotojai.
> 
> Važiuojant nuo Utenos į Zarasus:
> - Daugailiuose (prie "Alaušos" degalinės) pasukti į kairę 178 keliu: "Antalipetė 9, Dusetos 19"
> - Antalieptėje (iš karto už Šventosios tilto) pasukti į dešinę 5305 keliu: "Vencavai 9, Zarasai 31"
> - Pasibaigus keliui (sankryža su 117 keliu) sukti į dešinę, Zarasų centras už 2 km
> 
> Važiuojant nuo Zarasų į Uteną:
> - Miesto centrinėje Sėlių aikštėje važiuoti 117 keliu link Obelių - Rokiškio
> - Už ~ 2 km posūkis į kairę 5305 kelias: "Vencavai 19"
> - Antalieptėje sukti į kairę 178 keliu link Daugailių
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Žemėlapio pagrindas: http://karte.zl.lv/


So guys, if you need to travel between Utena and Zarasai, just avoid the A6/E262 ... I will also try to post some pics I found on that forum, quoting them accordingly.

Personally, after that experience, I came back to Vilnius via Ignalina.


----------



## GROBIN

*A6/E262 (LT)*

Zarasai - Degučiai stretch


Romas said:


> Foto 2014.05
> Pirmojo šviesoforo ruožas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kartais matomumas artimas nuliui


----------



## GROBIN

I'm not going to post all the pics, but it looked pretty much like this ... Although in some stretches, the new asphalt was already on the ground 



Romas said:


> Dar vienas šviesoforas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visi skuba net per raudoną šviesą
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Čia palaukėme žalios šviesos, kad nereikėtų važiuoti per dulkes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Šie metai tų namų gyventojams bus košmariški, ypač jei niekas nelaistys kelio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dar vienas šviesoforas


----------



## Gytaz

Driving (mostly) A4 road in Lithuania from Vilnius to Varėna.






MAP


----------



## GROBIN

Gytaz said:


> Driving (mostly) A4 road in Lithuania from Vilnius to Varėna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAP


I know the part from Vilnius to Naujieji Valkininkai (where you turn to Alytus) by heart  And I always complain about this section near Trakų Vokė (0:38), but also near Gariūnai - these traffic lights sometimes induce big traffic jams. There should be a bypass for these sections, or at leas a motorway-style crossroads.

I'm surprised with the number of trees without leaves. In Vilnius, it's not like that. This weekend I'm supposed to drive a bit out of the city, so we'll see ;


----------



## GROBIN

Dear Lithuanian forum members (this is for those who live in Vilnius)

What is happening in this specific place on Oslo gatvė, near the Lazdynai hospital (Lazdynų Ligoninė) ? Yesterday there were some roadworks, with temporary places to make a U-turn on both directions, but I found nowhere information why ... (sorry, the pics were of too bad quality to put them here)


----------



## tomczu

The Erfurto viaduct is undergoing a renovation - as far as I know, that's supposed to be the reason for the aforementioned things.


----------



## Xmaster

Finally some great and official news from Lithuanian road administration, regarding Via Baltica reconstruction.
Regarding lakd.lt webpage they are publishing at the moment the first tender for modernizing of current 2x2 near Kaunas to a motorway standard. Works will take place in a stretch between 17,3 and 23,4 km (From a junction of A5 and national road 130) - pedestrian bridges, noise fences will be built, 1 level junctions will be removed. After finishing those works a current dual carriageway will receive motorway standard and additional 1,4 km of 2x2 will be built while building a second overpass via railway.

This year a tender for a stretch from 35,40 to 45,15 km will be published as well. Which means during year 2015 - 2016 period, additional 10 km of a motorway will be built.
Remaining stretches between Kaunas and Marijampolė are supposed to be finished by the end of 2017.

After 2017 road works shall start in Marijampolė - Polish border stretch. Some statistics about AADT. In a stretch Kaunas - Marijampolė the road has AADT f 13242, from which 40% are trucks and stretch Marijampolė - Polish border AADT is 8573, from which trucks are 60%.

So after good news one lovely pic from We love Lithuania facebook group. This is a end of 2nd stage of Wester bypass of Vilnius (junction with Pilaitė street).


----------



## PovilD

First opened motorway stretch between Kaunas-Marijampole will be second Post-Soviet grade-seperated dual-carriegeway after expressway Šiauliai-Radviliškis (A9) and first Post-Soviet modern-standard motorway, opened in Lithuania and the Baltic States.


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> First opened motorway stretch between Kaunas-Marijampole will be second Post-Soviet grade-seperated dual-carriegeway after expressway Šiauliai-Radviliškis (A9) and first Post-Soviet modern-standard motorway, opened in Lithuania and the Baltic States.


PovilD: technically the first post soviet motorway was A2 road between Ukmergė and Panevėžys, which was finished in 1998. However nor it has a motorway sign, technically with some 1 level U-turns it fails modern motorway standards in some stretches. So yes, regarding modern-standards Kaunas-Marijampolė will be the first one Post-Soviet motorway


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> PovilD: technically the first post soviet motorway was A2 road between Ukmergė and Panevėžys, which was finished in 1998. However nor it has a motorway sign, technically with some 1 level U-turns it fails modern motorway standards in some stretches. So yes, regarding modern-standards Kaunas-Marijampolė will be the first one Post-Soviet motorway


I would rather like to see that stretch signed by 110 km/h (not even expressway) speed limit signs more than motorway-signed  There are too much U-turns so why do we need to speed-up and drop speed every 5 km?

The stretch has low AADT - 6200 and there are very few conflict situations in U-turn junctions, caused by short distance between T-junction and U-turn (only about 150 m). The most efficient way would be to renovate those junctions by making bigger distances.(like about 300 m)


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> Finally some great and official news from Lithuanian road administration, regarding Via Baltica reconstruction.
> Regarding lakd.lt webpage they are publishing at the moment the first tender for modernizing of current 2x2 near Kaunas to a motorway standard. Works will take place in a stretch between 17,3 and 23,4 km (From a junction of A5 and national road 130) - pedestrian bridges, noise fences will be built, 1 level junctions will be removed. After finishing those works a current dual carriageway will receive motorway standard and additional 1,4 km of 2x2 will be built while building a second overpass via railway.
> 
> This year a tender for a stretch from 35,40 to 45,15 km will be published as well. Which means during year 2015 - 2016 period, additional 10 km of a motorway will be built.
> Remaining stretches between Kaunas and Marijampolė are supposed to be finished by the end of 2017.
> 
> After 2017 road works shall start in Marijampolė - Polish border stretch. Some statistics about AADT. In a stretch Kaunas - Marijampolė the road has AADT f 13242, from which 40% are trucks and stretch Marijampolė - Polish border AADT is 8573, from which trucks are 60%.
> 
> So after good news one lovely pic from We love Lithuania facebook group. This is a end of 2nd stage of Wester bypass of Vilnius (junction with Pilaitė street).


Veeery close to where I live! 



PovilD said:


> I would rather like to see that stretch signed by 110 km/h (not even expressway) speed limit signs more than motorway-signed  There are too much U-turns so why do we need to speed-up and drop speed every 5 km?
> 
> The stretch has low AADT - 6200 and there are very few conflict situations in U-turn junctions, caused by short distance between T-junction and U-turn (only about 150 m). The most efficient way would be to renovate those junctions by making bigger distances.(like about 300 m)


Very good point ! Are there any projects of upgrading that stretch to real-motorway standards?


----------



## PovilD

GROBIN said:


> Very good point ! Are there any projects of upgrading that stretch to real-motorway standards?


Well, because is not dangerous road, it will not be upgraded in foreseeable future (according to LAKD question-answer thread).


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> Well, because is not dangerous road, it will not be upgraded in foreseeable future (according to LAKD question-answer thread).


Traffic volumes are pretty low, therefore investments are not highly demanded.


----------



## PovilD

New traffic code changes released and looks like that we are starting to switch from green motorway signage to blue . There will be no green signage after January 1, 2020 in Lithuania: all destination and motorway entrance/end signs will be blue.

Decision by government_ (Lithuanian only)_

More new signs spoted:









Sign changes:







* >>*
















*>>*









Blue motorway sign with green one:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

PovilD said:


> New traffic code changes released and looks like that we are starting to switch from green motorway signage to blue . There will be no green signage after January 1, 2020 in Lithuania: all destination and motorway entrance/end signs will be blue.


Do you have a (Lithuanian) source for that? For example from the road authority? The legal text doesn't seem to specify it (it still shows green signs).


----------



## Xmaster

ChrisZwolle said:


> Have there ever been plans to construct an underwater tunnel from Klaipėda to the Curonian Spit? Right now that area is only accessible via a short ferry, or via Russia.


Last summer quite many articles were about a possibility of building a bridge there. However since curonian spit is a Unesco protected area, higher traffic volumes are not demanded. Actually a ferry gives some nice experience while travelling there.
There is only 1 down point of a ferry - during summer there is usually a huge line of vehicles waiting for it on sundays' evenings.


----------



## RipleyLV

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> As for tourists - the ferry is quite a nice experience


Agree on this one. And isn't Curonian Spit under some sort of protection? I think tunnel would definitely bring more traffic and attention for new developments that would ruin the surrounding environment.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Agree on this one. And isn't Curonian Spit under some sort of protection? I think tunnel would definitely bring more traffic and attention for new developments that would ruin the surrounding environment.


Some environmentalists claim that Curonian Spit should be car-free and towns only accessible by ferry. Road could be used by buses and special transport.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ Isn't there already some kind of environmental tax for cars?


----------



## PovilD

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ Isn't there already some kind of environmental tax for cars?


Yes, but I'm talking about an idea about that Curonian Spit could be without private car at all (only locals could have a permit to enter Curonian Spit with their own car)


----------



## Xmaster

Few important tenders were announced this week.

Today, a technical specification project for a 3rd stage of western bypass of Vilnius was published. As the 2nd stage it will be 3+3 lanes road, a mayor of Vilnius says works shall be finished in December 2016. Whole segment will be 5,4 km long.
Scheme is below









Also 2 tenders for works in A1 Vilnius - Kaunas expressway were announced. Those are for building two 2 level crossings and is a part of programme of upgrading this road from an expressway to a motorway standard road. Both works shall be finished within 26 months.
1) Near Žiežmariai town, there is the last 1 level U-turn remaining in a whole road. This will be reconstructed to 2 level crossing, also a pedestrian bridge will be built. Reconstruction scheme is below. After reconstruction is finished whole road will not have any 1 level crossings left.









2) A new 2 level crossing is going to be built near Moluvėnai town. Scheme is below


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> Few important tenders were announced this week.


I believe it will be an enormous relief for people living in Pašilaičiai, Justiniškės and Viršuliškės. Especially for those living near Laisvės prospektas.

Any tenders anounced for A5/E67 Via Baltica Kaunas-Marijampolė or Marijampolė-Kalvarija (LT/PL) ?


----------



## PovilD

GROBIN said:


> I believe it will be an enormous relief for people living in Pašilaičiai, Justiniškės and Viršuliškės. Especially for those living near Laisvės prospektas.
> 
> Any tenders anounced for A5/E67 Via Baltica Kaunas-Marijampolė or Marijampolė-Kalvarija (LT/PL) ?


Only saw tenders for Garliava-Mauručiai reconstruction (Carriageway to Marijampole) and bridge widening (near Mauručiai) over Rail Baltica railway.

As I know, motorway stretch between Mauručiai and Kvietiškis will be finnished in stages by 2017.

As for Marijampolė-Kalvarija (LT/PL), stretch is only in planning stage. It will be finished by 2024.


----------



## Xmaster

GROBIN said:


> I believe it will be an enormous relief for people living in Pašilaičiai, Justiniškės and Viršuliškės. Especially for those living near Laisvės prospektas.
> 
> Any tenders anounced for A5/E67 Via Baltica Kaunas-Marijampolė or Marijampolė-Kalvarija (LT/PL) ?


Could you please delete picture links when you do the quote? When it doubles, thread becomes overcrowded.

And I see PovilD answered the questin about Via Baltic


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> Could you please delete picture links when you do the quote? When it doubles, thread becomes overcrowded.
> 
> And I see PovilD answered the questin about Via Baltic


OOops! Aš pamiršau!  I'll edit my post right now & delete them.

EDIT: looks like someone already did it on my behalf ...


----------



## GROBIN

Guys (Lietuviai), I've got one question not exactly related to roads, but to driving: why do you all here use your front fog lights when there is NO fog? 
One of my friends told me there's a law here that allows you to do it, but I'm not sure she's right.


----------



## Xmaster

GROBIN said:


> Guys (Lietuviai), I've got one question not exactly related to roads, but to driving: why do you all here use your front fog lights when there is NO fog?
> One of my friends told me there's a law here that allows you to do it, but I'm not sure she's right.


Most of them doing it on purpose - to look cooler  Some people use front fog lights instead of day lights.


----------



## GROBIN

But is it allowed by law? 
Because I've noticed that Ukrainians, Belarusians and Russians love doing that; but in most countries (France, Germany, Poland, etc.) you can get a fine for that.


----------



## tomczu

I'm not one hundred percent sure, but I think it's illegal in Lithuania as well. But do those drivers care? Nah. 

(again, I'm not one hundred percent sure)


----------



## Rebasepoiss

The fog light madness happened in Estonia around 5 years ago. Now the new fad is fitting DRL-s to older cars, although that is legal.


----------



## Xmaster

*"Green" cars*
Finally some movements in "green" energy started. Few days ago the first electric cars quick charging station was opened in A1 expressway between Vilnius and Kaunas. As Lithuanian roads administration states, 12 more quick charging stations is likely to be openend till 2020. Also 7 stations should be opened in Via Baltica road by 2020.

*New overpass*
Today, a new overpass was opened in Vilnius, over busiest street - Geležinio vilko str. Together with new overpass, approx 1 km of street was reconstructed and repaved. An overpass will improve connection with a cluster of offices, called "Business triangle" and few more areas of central Vilnius.
Source of pictures: vz.lt


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice view riding into town there


----------



## RipleyLV

I see that Geležinio Vilko street is becoming more like inner-city expressway. Practically all junctions are grade separated, must be a cool drive now. :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

RipleyLV said:


> I see that Geležinio Vilko street is becoming more like inner-city expressway. Practically all junctions are grade separated, must be a cool drive now. :cheers:


It's true to an extent. It doesn't have non grade separated junctions in the central part of Vilnius although does have quite a few in the outskirts. The original plan (which was drawn probably in the 60's or so) was no non grade separated junctions at all. Of course it was never fully implemented as was common in the Soviet era. However the most upsetting thing is that the biggest damage was done _after_ 1990. Especially in the Northern section where it's named Ukmergės Street (going towards Riga) where numerous traffic lights were built instead of building overpasses and service roads to nearby shopping centers. In short, the entire Northern part of the street was completely messed up due to lack of professionalism and short shortsightedness of the authorities. Vilnius could have been one of very few European cities with a true urban expressway crossing the city right through the middle but now it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## GROBIN

Pansori said:


> It's true to an extent. It doesn't have non grade separated junctions in the central part of Vilnius although does have quite a few in the outskirts. The original plan (which was drawn probably in the 60's or so) was no non grade separated junctions at all. Of course it was never fully implemented as was common in the Soviet era. However the most upsetting thing is that the biggest damage was done _after_ 1990. Especially in the Northern section where it's named Ukmergės Street (going towards Riga) where numerous traffic lights were built instead of building overpasses and service roads to nearby shopping centers. In short, the entire Northern part of the street was completely messed up due to lack of professionalism and short shortsightedness of the authorities. Vilnius could have been one of very few European cities with a true urban expressway crossing the city right through the middle but now it doesn't seem likely.


Geležinio Vilko g. has some parts in very poor condition. If you have a car with hard / low suspension, it is a pain-on-the-neck to drive.
However, I'm happy they finally opened this bypass (on Sunday I was still looking if they would open it). It's going to be much easier to get to the Southern part of Žvėrynas and of the city center. I believe the peak hours' congestion on Jokūbo Jasinskio g. and on Gynėjų g. will drop significantly.


----------



## RipleyLV

As it turns out, two companies were involved in construction of overpass over Geležinio Vilko street, one of them is local _Kauno keliai_ and the other one is Latvian _Latvijas tilti_.


----------



## PovilD

Yeah. And they had implied Latvian road signs some two years ago while the construction 

Then the decision was to change the road signs because foreign road signs has no effect in traffic regulating in Lithuania.


----------



## GROBIN

DEL


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Lithuanian Seimas set to approve Vilnius – Utena highway PPP project in spring 2015*

*A Public Private Partnership (PPP) to reconstruct the A14 Vilnius-Utena highway will be submitted to the Lithuanian Parliament for approval in spring 2015. The project will be the largest ever PPP project in the road sector in Lithuania.*

(...)

The project’s scope encompasses the design and reconstruction of sections of the Vilnius-Utena highway totalling 72.1 kilometres.

(...)

The overall project, in terms of future availability payments, has a total budget of EUR 175m.​
Full report: http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/transport/?doc=100290

What's the exact plan for this road? (seems to be A14). Judging from satellite imagery, the road already has a high-speed geometry. Will they build passing lanes? € 175 million for 72 kilometers seem to be too low for a complete twinning.


----------



## Pansori

It's just a regular road upgrade/reconstruction. It won't be made 2x2. No even new viaducts or non grade separated junctions planned, only a couple of new roundabouts. It's not really needed anyway. Especially since there are viable alternative routes which are in good/adequate condition.

This is how a typical stretch of the road looks now (much of it is concrete): https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.3...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1swbLC67ciOsnXdekLasCeKg!2e0

This is probably the kind of standard that it would be converted into: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.7...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1stLX877wLAgRYRkVZh0uDgg!2e0

Nothing really major except that the entire 72km stretch would be done in one go which is unusual in Lithuania.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Too bad. I don't like roundabouts on such a high-speed road. They should build interchanges at the busiest intersections and implement passing lanes. That shouldn't have to cost a lot of money.


----------



## PovilD

Only this 5.1 km stretch will be widened. AADT here is about 12000, while in the other stretches there is only about from 5700 to 4700.


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> Only this 5.1 km stretch will be widened.


Widened to 2x2?


----------



## Xmaster

mcarling said:


> Widened to 2x2?


Yes, exactly


----------



## mcarling

How does the AADT of about 12,000 on this section of A14 compare with the AADT of the combined A4/A16 between Vilnius and Lentvaris/Trakai?


----------



## PovilD

mcarling said:


> How does the AADT of about 12,000 on this section of A14 compare with the AADT of the combined A4/A16 between Vilnius and Lentvaris/Trakai?


Check eismoinfo.lt/en/traffic-map then click "Additional information" and click "_Vid. metinis paros eismo intensyvumas 2013 m_" (3rd from top). Clickable lines should appear. VMPEI is AADT here (nothing translated in that thread )

According to that site, AADT is near 10,000 between Trakai and A4 interchange while between A19 and A4 interchanges there is more than 20,000 :nuts:

I know that section between Trakai and A4 interchange is planned to be widened to 2+2. Construction dates are unknown.


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> I know that section between Trakai and A4 interchange is planned to be widened to 2+2. Construction dates are unknown.


How far east will it be 2+2 (I hope you meant 2x2, that is opposing directions of traffic separated by more than a paint stripe)? All the way to the interchange with the A1?


----------



## PovilD

Well, the section between A4 interchange and A1 interchange belongs to Vilnius city municipality and they have problems with funding (even some main streets are in bad quality), so it's not quite possible that the widening will be going in this decade or so (except if someone will invest in this stretch from private funds, e.g. someones builts a supermarket that needs a better entrance)

Yes, I meant 2x2, with a rail-guard in the middle.


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> Well, the section between A4 interchange and A1 interchange belongs to Vilnius city municipality and they have problems with funding (even some main streets are in bad quality), so it's not quite possible that the widening will be going in this decade or so (except if someone will invest in this stretch from private funds, e.g. someones builts a supermarket that needs a better entrance).


So only the part of the A16 between Trakai and the Vilnius municipal boundary will be widened to 2x2 (initially)? The part inside the Vilnius municipal boundary (especially east of the A4/A16 interchange) is the part most in need of widening to 2x2.


----------



## GROBIN

Actually the A16 between Vilnius and Trakai is a very busy road overall. However, mcarling, in this point I agree with you: the section you mentioned should be upgraded to 2x2. They should also make a grade-separated interchange near that Maxima/Statoil. However Vilnius's finances are in a very bad shape...
About the A14: that road is rarely busy. Why do they want to invest in such roundabouts? Are Lithuanian authorities becoming fans of senseless roundabouts, like French authorities during the 2000s decade? Last time I drove to Latvia, I saw a roundabout being built near Molėtai indeed. However, a radar would have been more than sufficient.
Moreover, when I went to Poland at the beginning of this month, I noticed a brand new roundabout on the road Alytus-Lazdijai, near Miroslavas. On a section people used to drive 70km/h, they have to slow down to 0-10km/h, which makes no sense as people rarely drive out of Miroslavas and its surroundings. A radar also would've been more than enough there.
IMHO the only roundabout built these last 2 years in Lithuania that makes sense is the western Alytus one...


----------



## Xmaster

GROBIN said:


> Actually the A16 between Vilnius and Trakai is a very busy road overall. However, mcarling, in this point I agree with you: the section you mentioned should be upgraded to 2x2. They should also make a grade-separated interchange near that Maxima/Statoil. However Vilnius's finances are in a very bad shape...
> About the A14: that road is rarely busy. Why do they want to invest in such roundabouts? Are Lithuanian authorities becoming fans of senseless roundabouts, like French authorities during the 2000s decade? Last time I drove to Latvia, I saw a roundabout being built near Molėtai indeed. However, a radar would have been more than sufficient.
> Moreover, when I went to Poland at the beginning of this month, I noticed a brand new roundabout on the road Alytus-Lazdijai, near Miroslavas. On a section people used to drive 70km/h, they have to slow down to 0-10km/h, which makes no sense as people rarely drive out of Miroslavas and its surroundings. A radar also would've been more than enough there.
> IMHO the only roundabout built these last 2 years in Lithuania that makes sense is the western Alytus one...


Grobin, I think a roundabout near Molėtai was neccessary due to a low visibility in that junction if you come to this junction from side roads.


----------



## mcarling

The new roundabouts at the intersection of 133 and 180 and at the intersection of A4, 133, and 129 are needed. It was previously required to stop, now one need only slow down.


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> Grobin, I think a roundabout near Molėtai was neccessary due to a low visibility in that junction if you come to this junction from side roads.


Wasn't it more simple to do a grade-separated crossing? Not far from Dubingiai, they did some ... sort of grade-separated crossing (not fully - unfortunately). 
I believe if you have few funds, they should be spent effectively ... or not at all (saved)

Doesn't Lithuania get any EU funds for such infrastructure?



mcarling said:


> The new roundabouts at the intersection of 133 and 180 and at the intersection of A4, 133, and 129 are needed. It was previously required to stop, now one need only slow down.


I drove last year on that The new roundabouts at the intersection of 133 and 180 and at the intersection of A4, 133, and 129 are needed. It was previously required to stop, now one need only slow down.[/QUOTE]"]intersection between A4, 133 and 129, and don't remember this roundabout. You can't see it on Google Street View (2-year-old images), but Google Maps clearly shows it. I'm not fully convinced of its utility, but this is not a part of Lithuania I drive often on.
However, I agree with you on the intersection between 133 and 180 in Leipalingis, where I drove also last year. In general, I believe roundabouts can be a big benefit in built-up areas, but not really out of them.

If you believe I'm not right on this point, then a roundabout is really badly needed over here: between A4 and 128 near Naujeji Valkininkai. It is one of the most dangerous intersections I know in Lithuania.


----------



## mcarling

GROBIN said:


> If you believe I'm not right on this point, then a roundabout is really badly needed over here: between A4 and 128 near Naujeji Valkininkai. It is one of the most dangerous intersections I know in Lithuania.


I agree that this is a dangerous intersection. I'm not sure that a roundabout is the best solution, but something should be done here. It used to be much worse, when the 4704 and the westward part of the A4 were one road and the 128 and the eastward part of the A4 were one road, but that was a long time ago. The current arrangement was built during the occupation. 

If there will be a roundabout, it should include the 4704.


----------



## Xmaster

Today a tender was announced for the last, 5.4 km long, part of western bypass of Vilnius. Works are expected to begin in April 2015


----------



## GROBIN

The one between Karoliniškės and Pašilaičiai?


----------



## Xmaster

GROBIN said:


> The one between Karoliniškės and Pašilaičiai?


Yup:


----------



## AleksDriver

Does anyone hold the information about road works planned for this year in Lithuania?Interesting directions from Zarasai towards Vilnius , Kaunas and PL border.


----------



## AleksDriver

By the way A6 sections which someone ment before between Deguciai and Zarasai are nearly finished, just some layers of aspfalt are missing on that part of the road and 50km speed limit still aplies, however section from Zarasai towards LV border completely done. Just in case if someone desides to drive this way


----------



## PovilD

AleksDriver said:


> Does anyone hold the information about road works planned for this year in Lithuania?Interesting directions from Zarasai towards Vilnius , Kaunas and PL border.


Complete list of works will be released this spring.

BTW, another stretch of Via Baltica will be reconstructed to Swedish-style 2+1 road. The section is A10 road from interchange with A17 and all the way to Latvian border. A10/A17 will be two-level interchange with a roundabout. Slow vehicles will be forbided to enter the road.

It would be cool that A8 would also be reconstructed that way, but still no plans.


----------



## PovilD

By 2018, Šiauliai northern-eastern bypass (extension of A18) is planned to be constructed. The configuration of the road will be 1+1. This is how the route will look:










Source: http://www.infraplanas.lt/uploads/docs/PAV%20Programa_Siauliu%20aplinkkelis.pdf (Lithuanian)


----------



## Rebasepoiss

PovilD said:


> BTW, another stretch of Via Baltica will be reconstructed to Swedish-style 2+1 road. The section is A10 road from interchange with A17 and all the way to Latvian border. A10/A17 will be two-level interchange with a roundabout. Slow vehicles will be forbided to enter the road.
> 
> It would be cool that A8 would also be reconstructed that way, but still no plans.


That's a very long stretch - 56 km. Do you know how much it will cost? What will be the speed limit on a 2+1 road?


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> another stretch of Via Baltica will be reconstructed to Swedish-style 2+1 road. The section is A10 road from interchange with A17 and all the way to Latvian border.


When is the 2+1 reconstruction of the A10 expected to be completed?


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> That's a very long stretch - 56 km. Do you know how much it will cost? What will be the speed limit on a 2+1 road?


Don't think speed limit will be more than 90km/h. Even on good 2x2 roads with no expressway status (like A13 near Klaipeda) it's 90km/h.


----------



## PovilD

Rebasepoiss said:


> That's a very long stretch - 56 km. Do you know how much it will cost?





mcarling said:


> When is the 2+1 reconstruction of the A10 expected to be completed?


Source: http://gamta.lt/files/Atrankos%20i%C5%A1vada%20kelias%20Panev%C4%97%C5%BEys%20Pasvalys%20Riga.pdf (Lithuanian)

Information about the costs or completion dates are not given yet.


----------



## Luki_SL

PovilD said:


> By 2018, Šiauliai northern-eastern bypass (extension of A18) is planned to be constructed. The configuration of the road will be 1+1. This is how the route will look:
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.infraplanas.lt/uploads/docs/PAV Programa_Siauliu aplinkkelis.pdf (Lithuanian)


Will there a ground reserve for future widening to 2+2 ?


----------



## PovilD

Luki_SL said:


> Will there a ground reserve for future widening to 2+2 ?


There was no mention about a ground reverse and even AADT was not mentioned (only plans to predict AADT of 2040). I think there is no reason for ground reserve, because the widening could be only in a very distant future (if ever widened). AADT of the land road 213 (now serves as current north-eastern bypass of Šiauliai) was only 2794 in 2013.


----------



## Eunos

PovilD said:


> Complete list of works will be released this spring.
> 
> BTW, another stretch of Via Baltica will be reconstructed to Swedish-style 2+1 road. The section is A10 road from interchange with A17 and all the way to Latvian border. A10/A17 will be two-level interchange with a roundabout. Slow vehicles will be forbided to enter the road.
> 
> It would be cool that A8 would also be reconstructed that way, but still no plans.


Wrong, there are plans to reconstruct both A8 and A17 into 2 + 1. Unfortunately, I do not have enough posts to post the link here . How absurd.


----------



## PovilD

Eunos said:


> Wrong, there are plans to reconstruct both A8 and A17 into 2 + 1. Unfortunately, I do not have enough posts to post the link here . How absurd.


Yes. I checked that information this morning in miestai.net site (I think is from you )

Map of the stretch planned to reconstruct: https://maps.google.lt/maps?saddr=A8&daddr=A8&hl=lt&ll=55.30062,24.154816&spn=0.313099,0.617294&sll=55.557379,24.397888&sspn=0.622139,1.234589&geocode=FVQXTgMdxS9yAQ%3BFc67SwMdh1lvAQ&mra=mr&t=m&z=11

Source: http://gamta.lt/files/A8%20kelias1410785932257.pdf (Lithuanian)


----------



## PovilD

That's a pity that A8 stretch between Šilagalys interchange and Ramygala will be also reconstructed, but configuration will stay the same (saw plans). AADT here is even a little higher than that stretch north of Kėdainiai.


----------



## PovilD

PovilD said:


> Complete list of works will be released this spring.


Eismoinfo.lt was always releasing this information every spring. This year, planned roadworks and road projects are now visible in this site. Check: http://eismoinfo.lt/en/traffic-map >> Additional information >> Darbai, vykdomi 2015 m. That's a pity that the information is only in Lithuanian hno: The site itself is translated in to 5 languages. However, everything is possible to translate it by Google Translate, except for the Legend:

*orange* - road safety improvements.
*gray* - repavement
*green* - reconstruction
*blue* - other minor projects.
*yellow* - project.
*red* - bridge/viaduct (re)construction.
*magenta* - private land salesment for road construction.
*light orange* - gravel >> asphalt.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^How many kilometers of gravel roads is in Lithuania nowadays ?


----------



## Eunos

Luki_SL said:


> ^^How many kilometers of gravel roads is in Lithuania nowadays ?


According to Lithuanian Road Administration, 7225 km.


----------



## Eunos

PovilD said:


> Eismoinfo.lt was always releasing this information every spring. This year, planned roadworks and road projects are now visible in this site. The site itself is translated in to 5 languages. However, everything is possible to translate it by Google Translate, except for the Legend:
> 
> *orange* - road safety improvements.
> *gray* - repavement
> *green* - reconstruction
> *blue* - other minor projects.
> *yellow* - project.
> *red* - bridge/viaduct (re)construction.
> *magenta* - private land salesment for road construction.
> *light orange* - gravel >> asphalt.


Unfortunately, this website is slightly misleading. It shows some projects, for example in A2 or A12, as still in progress, but some of them were actually finished even back in 2013. Maybe they are trying to give us impression that there is more work going on than it is in reality.


----------



## Eunos

PovilD said:


> That's a pity that A8 stretch between Šilagalys interchange and Ramygala will be also reconstructed, but configuration will stay the same (saw plans). AADT here is even a little higher than that stretch north of Kėdainiai.


Reconstruction of that stretch should start any day now because contract has already been signed. Unfortunately, configuration is going to remain 1+1, but atleast road surface quality will be improved.


----------



## Xmaster

Lithuanian road administration says, that first works in Via Baltica (road A5) between Kaunas and Marijampolė will start in the second half of April. Works will be implemented in 5 km stretch (just after Kaunas) mostly upgrading current short 2x2 to a motorway standard. In summer a tender for an upgrade of 10 km stretch near Kazlų Rūda town shall be announced. They say that whole Kaunas - Marijampolė stretch is expected to be finished until 2017.


----------



## Eunos

Xmaster said:


> Lithuanian road administration says, that first works in Via Baltica (road A5) between Kaunas and Marijampolė will start in the second half of April. Works will be implemented in *5 km stretch* (just after Kaunas) mostly upgrading current short 2x2 to a motorway standard. In summer a tender for an upgrade of 10 km stretch near Kazlų Rūda town shall be announced. They say that whole Kaunas - Marijampolė stretch is expected to be finished *until 2017*.


To be exact, a little over 6 km . And by the way, I think it is worth mentioning that even though that 6 km stretch will be upgraded to motorway standard, speed limit will not be raised to 130 km/h. 

Kaunas - Marijampolė motorway by 2017 ? Can you give us a source for that ?


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Lithuanian road administration says, that first works in Via Baltica (road A5) between Kaunas and Marijampolė will start in the second half of April. Works will be implemented in 5 km stretch (just after Kaunas) mostly upgrading current short 2x2 to a motorway standard. In summer a tender for an upgrade of 10 km stretch near Kazlų Rūda town shall be announced. They say that whole Kaunas - Marijampolė stretch is expected to be finished until 2017.


Yeah, that 5 km will be motorway standard, but will not get motorway status after reconstruction, because the side leading to Kaunas will stay the same, with lots of entrance roads. The stretch will be motorway, when the service roads will be in both sides of the road

The good thing, that the stretch will be more safe for pedestrians.


----------



## PovilD

Eunos said:


> To be exact, a little over 6 km . And by the way, I think it is worth mentioning that even though that 6 km stretch will be upgraded to motorway standard, speed limit will not be raised to 130 km/h.
> 
> Kaunas - Marijampolė motorway by 2017 ? Can you give us a source for that ?


As I know, motorway will reach Kvietiškis by then. Marijampolė-Kvietiškis will be reconstructed later.


----------



## Eunos

PovilD said:


> As I know, *motorway will reach Kvietiškis* by then. Marijampolė-Kvietiškis will be reconstructed later.


Are you sure ? Because according to lithuanian source, which I, unfortunately, can't post here because of too few posts from me (absurd......), there will be a 12 km "hole" between Mauručiai and Pinciškės/Grigaliūnai. According to that source the order of reconstruction should look like this: 

first, 17,34 km - 23,40 km strech (works will start this spring), then 35,40 km - 45,15 km (tender will be announced this summer), then 45,15 km - 56,50 km (tender is supposed to be announced early next year), and only then the reconstruction of 23,40 - 35,40 strech will start. 

Seems a bit odd, but I think it's due to the fact that land acquisition process is stuck in court and reconstruction can not start in Prienai district, the 23,40 - 35,40 stretch.


----------



## PovilD

Eunos said:


> Are you sure ? Because according to lithuanian source, which I, unfortunately, can't post here because of too few posts from me (absurd......), there will be a 12 km "hole" between Mauručiai and Pinciškės/Grigaliūnai. According to that source the order of reconstruction should look like this:
> 
> first, 17,34 km - 23,40 km strech (works will start this spring), then 35,40 km - 45,15 km (tender will be announced this summer), then 45,15 km - 56,50 km (tender is supposed to be announced early next year), and only then the reconstruction of 23,40 - 35,40 strech will start.
> 
> Seems a bit odd, but I think it's due to the fact that land acquisition process is stuck in court and reconstruction can not start in Prienai district, the 23,40 - 35,40 stretch.


45,15-56,50 km? :nuts: I though that Marijampolė has most of the problems with land and the 23,40 - 35,40 will be reconstructed instead (even saw schemes of that stretch) Oh well... Eunos, post a link to the source(s), when you reach enough posts


----------



## Eunos

PovilD said:


> 45,15-56,50 km? :nuts: I though that Marijampolė has most of the problems with land and the 23,40 - 35,40 will be reconstructed instead (even saw schemes of that stretch) Oh well... Eunos, post a link to the source(s), when you reach enough posts


I saw the schemes aswell, but apparently reconstruction is stuck in court. If they are planning to announce tender early next year then probably they really have less issues in Marijampolė district. Some officials talked about problems with land in Prienai district not long ago.


----------



## PovilD

Eunos said:


> I saw the schemes aswell, but apparently reconstruction is stuck in court. If they are planning to announce tender early next year then probably they really have less issues in Marijampolė district. Some officials talked about land problems in Prienai district not long ago.


As I understood correctly, that means that by 2017, there will be countinous motorway stretch in Marijampolė municipality. (~20 km stretch)

Prohibiting to overtake vehicles in the remaining stretch would be good when the motorway will be finished  It just some 10 km between two nice high standard dual-carriegeways  +Not allowing slow vehicles to enter that stretch.


----------



## Kanadzie

PovilD said:


> Yeah, that 5 km will be motorway standard, but will not get motorway status after reconstruction, because the side leading to Kaunas will stay the same, with lots of entrance roads. The stretch will be motorway, when the service roads will be in both sides of the road
> 
> The good thing, that the stretch will be more safe for pedestrians.


They could not allow 130 km/h on one side and stay with lower limit (110 ?) on the Kaunas direction?


----------



## Eunos

PovilD said:


> As I understood correctly, that means that *by 2017, there will be countinous motorway stretch in Marijampolė municipality*. (~20 km stretch)


Really doubt it, tender for 45,15-56,50 km strech shoud be announced early 2016, so reconstruction probably won't start before mid-2016. Can't see it being finished by 2017.

As far as I understand, by 2017, there will be two stretches finished, 17,34 km - 23,40 km and maybe, maybe 35,40 km - 45,15 km.


----------



## PovilD

Kanadzie said:


> They could not allow 130 km/h on one side and stay with lower limit (110 ?) on the Kaunas direction?


90 km/h in both sides hno:


----------



## Xmaster

Eunos said:


> ...
> 
> Kaunas - Marijampolė motorway by 2017 ? Can you give us a source for that ?


It was written in vz.lt newspaper on Friday. The guy who was interviewed - Algis Žvaliauskas, vice-minister of Transport and Communications. Maybe he was a bit optimistic and could say, that it will be finished in 2017, not till 2017.
He said, that first works will start in April, in summer a tender for a stretch near Kazlų Rūda will be announced, in winter and next spring tenders will be announced for remaining stretches.


----------



## Eunos

Xmaster said:


> It was written in vz.lt newspaper on Friday. The guy who was interviewed - Algis Žvaliauskas, vice-minister of Transport and Communications. Maybe he was a bit optimistic and could say, that it will be finished in 2017, not till 2017.
> He said, that first works will start in April, in summer a tender for a stretch near Kazlų Rūda will be announced, *in winter and next spring tenders will be announced for remaining stretches*.


Well, in that case it might be possible to finish it in 2017 or by the end of the 2017, but I still doubt it, it looks a tad too optimistic.


----------



## Eunos

Some photos from A9 between Radviliškis and Šiauliai, which was reconstructed between 2009 and 2013.

2014 04 20.

So, here we go. 










Turbo-roundabout in front. By the way, this specific turbo-roundabout is the first turbo-roundabout built in Lithuania back in 2011.



















Leaving Radviliškis


----------



## Eunos

Railway viaduct










No hard shoulder










Start of expressway



















Exit to Šniūraičiai


----------



## Eunos

This part was finished in the very begging of 2013




























Bus stop on an expressway ? Not good....










Exit to Kairiai. One of three.


----------



## Eunos

Start of Kairiai bypass





































Second exit to Kairiai


----------



## Eunos

Short straight


----------



## Eunos

End of expressway










Third exit to Kairiai.




























End of bypass.


----------



## Eunos

Second turbo roundabout in front.




























End of the road trip .


----------



## Pansori

A short aerial video of a junction (located here) on Vilnius Western bypass ring road

I took this myself yesterday


----------



## Xmaster

Nice video, Pansori!  ^^

Some news:
*1)* Contract was signed with company "Fegda" to build two 2 level junctions in Vilnius-Kaunas stretch
Schemes for works:


















*2)* Tender for a construction works of 2x2 motorway on A5 road between Kaunas and Marijampolė was published (stretch between 35,40 and 45,15 km). Deadline for offers is 31st of August. Let's hope there will be no legal processes after it and works will start in autumn. We can't wait for motorway construction to be back to Lithuania.


----------



## Xmaster

Good news again - legal disputes were finished regarding a tender for 3rd stage of western bypass of Vilnius :cheers: 
Contract was signed today: (Source Vilnius.lt









Stretch is 5.4 km long, some parts of it will be 2x3 and other 2x2. Works will last for 20 months and costs are 90 million EUR.


----------



## mcarling

Xmaster said:


> Stretch is 5.4 km long, some parts of it will be 2x3 and other 2x2. Works will last for 20 months and costs are 90 million EUR.


Are there plans to complete Ozo gatve at the same time?


----------



## PovilD

mcarling said:


> Are there plans to complete Ozo gatve at the same time?


Šiaurinė gatvė is more important project, I think. It should reach Justiniškių gatvė by 2020.

Ozo gatvė will not be completed in foreseenable future as it was planned in Soviet times hno:


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> *2)* Tender for a construction works of 2x2 motorway on A5 road between Kaunas and Marijampolė was published (stretch between 35,40 and 45,15 km). Deadline for offers is 31st of August. Let's hope there will be no legal processes after it and works will start in autumn. We can't wait for motorway construction to be back to Lithuania.


Let's hope that the stretch between Garliava and Mauručiai will start next year  (or even sooner)


----------



## spirit1986

So looks like that the works on Vilnius western bypass had begun 



vytautas4 said:


> Padarytas pravažiavimas palei kelio ribas.
> 
> Atvaizdas
> 
> 
> Darbai vyksta nuo Šešuolių g. iki  šios vietos . Ten vakar stovėjo buldozeriai.





bigfan said:


> Atvaizdas
> 
> 
> Atvaizdas
> 
> 
> Atvaizdas
> 
> 
> Atvaizdas
> 
> 
> Atvaizdas


----------



## MichiH

Xmaster said:


> Stretch is 5.4 km long, some parts of it will be 2x3 and other 2x2. Works will last for 20 months and costs are 90 million EUR.





makaveli6 said:


> Is the Vilnius bypass segment going to be a motorway/expresseway?


I think it will technically be a motorway or expressway. It will feature 2 carriageways with each minimum 2 lanes and it will be grade-separated, won't it?


----------



## Pansori

MichiH said:


> I think it will technically be a motorway or expressway. It will feature 2 carriageways with each minimum 2 lanes and it will be grade-separated, won't it?


Certainly so. It's an urban expressway. Only that in Lithuania the term 'urban expressway' isn't really used officially. The literal translation would be 'fast traffic street' (greitojo eismo gatvė). The speed restriction is 80km/h.


----------



## Xmaster

Some ground works are in progress on 3rd stage of western bypass of Vilnius.
Credits of photos go to Edvard966 from miestai.net forum


















Credits of following pic go to vk83 from miestai.net forum :


----------



## PovilD

Works in Garliava-Mauručiai will start soon (Lithuanian) 
Text says that Lithuanian road administration and AB „Kauno tiltai“ signed the contract for starting the reconstruction to motorway standards for this stretch. Works will be finished in 9 months instead of 24. New pedestrian overpasses will be built near Stanaičiai and Juragiai.

Waiting for 2nd carriegeway construction between Mauručiai and Marijampolė


----------



## PovilD

Motorway status for Garliava-Mauručiai will be granted when the second carriegeway will be reconstructed. It is unknown, when the construction will start, maybe after when the while A5 road will be reconstructed to motorway. In 2020s at earliest.

Another grade-seperated dual-carriegeway project is going on  Klaipėda Southern bypass, expressway that will connect Port of Klaipėda and road 141. 141 will be reconstructed itself to expressway  Lithuanian source: http://www.ve.lt/naujienos/klaipeda1/klaipeda/naujas-sansas-pietiniam-aplinkkeliui-1392314/


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> Waiting for 2nd carriegeway construction between Mauručiai and Marijampolė


Is there an estimated year of completion for upgrading the A5 to motorway standards between Mauručiai and Marijampolė?


----------



## PovilD

Pansori said:


> Certainly so. It's an urban expressway. Only that in Lithuania the term 'urban expressway' isn't really used officially. The literal translation would be 'fast traffic street' (greitojo eismo gatvė). The speed restriction is 80km/h.


I read somewhere that pedestrians and bycycles are forbidden from that class of streets.


----------



## PovilD

mcarling said:


> Is there an estimated year of completion for upgrading the A5 to motorway standards between Mauručiai and Marijampolė?


Last section near Puskelniai will be completed in early 2020s, I guess. Problems with private land hno: But other sections should be finnished by 2018-2020, most land near the other stretches already belongs to the state


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> Works in Garliava-Mauručiai will start soon (Lithuanian)
> Text says that Lithuanian road administration and AB „Kauno tiltai“ signed the contract for starting the reconstruction to motorway standards for this stretch. Works will be finished in 9 months instead of 24. New pedestrian overpasses will be built near Stanaičiai and Juragiai.
> 
> Waiting for 2nd carriegeway construction between Mauručiai and Marijampolė


Few numbers what works will be implemented:

 6 km will be reconstructed on a right carriageway and 2,4 km of left carriageway
 2 new pedestrian bridges
 Viaduct over the railway
 1 tunnel underpass
 Noise barriers and lighting in few stretches
 Costs: EUR 38,5m


----------



## Eunos

10,81 km of A11 has been reconstructed between Šiauliai and Kuršėnai.

Map. Photos taken on August 29.










Everything is finished, now all that needs to be done is to remove "50 km/h" signs and to turn the traffic lights on. I have to mention that AADT on this particular stretch is about 11k. A9 between Radviliškis and Šiauliai has an AADT of about 8k and it is a full on expressway, but this stretch is just a simple I-category road with speed limit of 90 km/h, and speed limit of 70 km/h in the vicinity of traffic lights.

Towards Kuršėnai. Here traffic lights are yet to be turned on.



















Sensor of some sort


----------



## Eunos

Towards Kuršėnai.










On the other side of the road, towards Kuršėnai.










Towards Šiauliai.


----------



## Eunos

Not far away from Lukšiai.



















Junction next to Lukšiai.


----------



## Eunos

On the other side, towards Šiauliai










Towards Kuršėnai.



















Towards Šiauliai.


----------



## keber

An overpass should cost between 1 and 2 million euro. A lot?


----------



## Xmaster

keber said:


> An overpass should cost between 1 and 2 million euro. A lot?


So 3 would cost around 6 EURm. Does not seem to be lots of money, but they are now more useful in Via Baltica project


----------



## PovilD

keber said:


> An overpass should cost between 1 and 2 million euro. A lot?


With EU fundings such money is not a problem. Problem is that we have land salesment issue. Land salesments are expensive and need a lot amount of time hno: Kaunas - Marijampolė could be a motorway today if the land salesments could went faster.


----------



## Xmaster

3rd stage of western bypass of Vilnius is going on pretty well.
Few pictures by Leduks from miestai.net forum


----------



## MichiH

PovilD said:


> Another *grade-seperated dual-carriegeway* project is going on  Klaipėda Southern bypass, expressway that will connect Port of Klaipėda and road 141. 141 will be reconstructed itself to *expressway * Lithuanian source: http://www.ve.lt/naujienos/klaipeda1/klaipeda/naujas-sansas-pietiniam-aplinkkeliui-1392314/


Will the road feature 2 carriageways with each 2 lanes after completion? Will there be a median or minimum crash barrier in-between?

If yes, it'd like to add it to my list (like Mauruciai – Garliava)....


----------



## PovilD

MichiH said:


> Will the road feature 2 carriageways with each 2 lanes after completion? Will there be a median or minimum crash barrier in-between?
> 
> If yes, it'd like to add it to my list (like Mauruciai – Garliava)....


2 carriegeways with 2 lanes and a guard rail inbetween and speed limit 120 km/h, like general S-road in Poland


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. Do you have more detailed data for my list (lengths, construction begin/end etc.)?


----------



## PovilD

MichiH said:


> ^^ Thanks. Do you have more detailed data for my list (lengths, construction begin/end etc.)?


Lenght: 4.58 km. Construction will begin in 2016 at earliest (2017 more likely) and would last for two years.


----------



## PovilD

Klaipėda region should construct 12 km of expressways by 2020 (Jakai-Dumpiai-Taikos pr. (Klaipėda)) And 13.3 km of expressways after 2020 (Kalotė-Vydmantai)

To sum up, Klaipėda region will have aprox. 25 km of new expressways.


----------



## MichiH

PovilD said:


> Lenght: 4.58 km. Construction will begin in 2016 at earliest (2017 more likely) and would last for two years.


Where is it located, here? Can you show me start and end location?



PovilD said:


> Klaipėda region should construct 12 km of expressways by 2020 (Jakai-Dumpiai-Taikos pr. (Klaipėda))


4.58km b/n Taikos pr. and Dumpiai plus upgrade of road 141 b/n Jakai and Dumpiai (7.5km)? Can you show me start and end location? Will it just get a 2nd c/w or will the existing one be "relocated".

Will it get an A number?


----------



## PovilD

MichiH said:


> Where is it located, here? Can you show me start and end location?


http://wikimapia.org/#lang=lt&lat=55.635748&lon=21.224642&z=15

A track of the planned road is visible from Google Satelite 



MichiH said:


> 4.58km b/n Taikos pr. and Dumpiai plus upgrade of road 141 b/n Jakai and Dumpiai (7.5km)? Can you show me start and end location? Will it just get a 2nd c/w or will the existing one be "relocated".
> 
> Will it get an A number?


The existing 1+1 road from Jakai to Rimkai interchange will be widened to 2x2, grade-separated, access-controlled. To be honest, I didn't saw any projects about the stretch between Rimkai interchange and future Dumpiai interchange, I guess that turboroundabouts are possible. Turboroundabouts allows expressway status (that means that the road is not grade-separated anymore?

I don't heard any plans, but it should get A-road status as is important transit road for trucks. Maybe whole section between Jakai and Taikos pr. will get one A-road number, possibly A21.


----------



## PovilD

Source (Lithuanian): http://kaunas.kasvyksta.lt/2015/09/...o-rajona-vercia-koreguoti-autobusu-marsrutus/
Site: Petrašiūnai interchange http://wikimapia.org/#lang=lt&lat=54.927154&lon=24.052312&z=16

Looks like another big project will be going on after Žiežmariai and Molūvėnai in this substandard expressway between Kaunas and Vilnius :cheers:

Due to growing bussinesses in nearby area, this junction will be reconstructed  It will be made a full cloverleaf interchange, with collector-distributor lanes. Residential area of Martinava will have it's own underpass (as I understand correctly what the article and the picture above the article wants to say )

The planned Southeastern urban-expressway bypass of Kaunas will start/end here


----------



## PovilD

There will be just three places left where the speed will be restricted due to the potential pedestrian traffic. Those places currently are most substandard ones: near Jakštonys, Strošiūnai and Skirmantiškės. Reconstruction of those stretches near those localities will make Kaunas-Vilnius much more like Kaunas-Klaipėda 

Btw, there are actual plans to make Kaunas-Vilnius an automagistralė (motorway) with speed limit 130 km/h (or even 140 km/h)


----------



## Gytaz

Construction of the 3rd stage Vilnius western bypass:


----------



## Xmaster

1) A contract was signed on 1st October for 5,6 km stretch of road no. 102 between Vilnius city and Nemenčinė town. Below is a map for this segment. The road will be reconstructed from 1x2 to 2x2 road, but no expressway standard. Cost are EUR 12.7m, duration of a contract 7 months (I would say that is really quick considering winter is not far away).










2) Some good pictures of Vilnius western bypass construction site.
Great bird-eye view posted by Soprano from miestai.net









And on ground picture by ivilnius.lt (Source)


----------



## Sentilj

*Vilnius city and Nemenčinė town*



Xmaster said:


> 1) A contract was signed on 1st October for 5,6 km stretch of road no. 102 between Vilnius city and Nemenčinė town. Below is a map for this segment. The road will be reconstructed from 1x2 to 2x2 road, but no expressway standard. Cost are EUR 12.7m, duration of a contract 7 months (I would say that is really quick considering winter is not far away).


Xmaster thank you for info about new projects. Is that map correct? If I look at the map, I would expect widening to 2x2 on segment from Antakalnis to Miškonys, to prolong the existing 2x2. I can´t see any logic to make a short 1x2 gap between two 2x2 segments.


----------



## Xmaster

Sentilj said:


> Xmaster thank you for info about new projects. Is that map correct? If I look at the map, I would expect widening to 2x2 on segment from Antakalnis to Miškonys, to prolong the existing 2x2. I can´t see any logic to make a short 1x2 gap between two 2x2 segments.


It is correct. The gap will exist for some years. Probably acquiring of land there is more difficult than in a stretch, which is going to be reconstructed now.


----------



## mcarling

The 1x2 section of Road 102 has heavy traffic in both directions at some times of day, with long queues of cars backed up behind trucks and few opportunities to safely overtake. When the new 2x2 section will be completed, hopefully drivers will have patience during the short remaining section of 1x2 road.

From Nemencine to Pabrade, the traffic is much lighter.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> 1) A contract was signed on 1st October for 5,6 km stretch of road no. 102 between Vilnius city and Nemenčinė town. Below is a map for this segment. The road will be reconstructed from 1x2 to 2x2 road, but *no expressway standard*. Cost are EUR 12.7m, duration of a contract 7 months (I would say that is really quick considering winter is not far away).


Well, Ia category road (this stretch after reconstruction) is a road with expressway characteristics, but has no expressway status, due the speed limit 90 km/h


Xmaster said:


> It is correct. The gap will exist for some years. Probably acquiring of land there is more difficult than in a stretch, which is going to be reconstructed now.


Each segments will be funded by different institutions. Current segment is funded by Lithuanian Road Administration, while the remaining gap will be funded by Vilnius City Municipality, which has to finnish other important projects in the city instead and due the financial problems hno:


----------



## PovilD

*Kaunas-Vilnius will be rededicated to motorway *

Source (Lithuanian): http://kaunas.kasvyksta.lt/2015/10/...nius-kaunas-numatoma-paversti-automagistrale/

Article says:
It is planned that Kaunas-Vilnius expressway will become a full standard automagistralė (motorway), with maximum speed 130 km/h. Redidication project should cost about 35-40 mln euros, some of the price will be funded by EU. Project will include new pedestrian over/underpasses, acceleration/deceleration lanes after reconstruction will be longer, new lighting will be implied.

Electronic signage will also be implied. The aim is to make both in winter and summer, under the good conditions, the speed limit 130 km/h. If driving conditions are bad, the speed limit will be reduced. Drivers will also be warned for traffic accidents, congestions, works, etc.


----------



## Eiropro

Good news, now it will be Vilnius Klaipeda motorway. Not that big expenses to finish the job.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Does it also include the dual carriageway between Vievis and Vilnius that's not even an expressway at the moment?


----------



## kostas97

Construction of additional sections like the Kaunas bypass will also be required, right?


----------



## Xmaster

Rebasepoiss said:


> Does it also include the dual carriageway between Vievis and Vilnius that's not even an expressway at the moment?


Vilnius - Vievis is partly an expressway. Expressway starts just few kilometers after Grigiškės town. Don't know why Google maps show this stretch like usual dual carriageway. And yes - works will include this stretch.


----------



## Xmaster

kostas97 said:


> Construction of additional sections like the Kaunas bypass will also be required, right?


Kaunas bypass reconstruction is a separate project which probably will start no sooner than 2017-2018.


----------



## mcarling

^^
That's the eastern (really south-eastern) bypass of Kaunas, just in case it's not clear for some readers.


----------



## Xmaster

Third stage of construction works of western bypass of Vilnius is now clearly visible on Google maps:


----------



## Xmaster

Great video from company Kauno tiltai together with Lithuanian Roads Administration about ongoing works on A5 Via Baltica road between Garliava and Mauručiai. 2x2 road is going to be reconstructed to meet motorway standard, also new bridge over railway is being built. At the beginning of a video past situation is shown.





Also another good video about demolishing old bridge over Nemunas river in Kaunas city and building a new one


----------



## belerophon

Xmaster said:


> Great video from company Kauno tiltai together with Lithuanian Roads Administration about ongoing works on A5 Via Baltica road between Garliava and Mauručiai. 2x2 road is going to be reconstructed to meet motorway standard, also new bridge over railway is being built. At the beginning of a video past situation is shown.


Thank you for the video. OSM updates are very rare and unclear in the Baltics. Nothing you can rely on. Often things remain unclear until opening and final update.... Is there a map or scheme published by road authority?



> Also another good video about demolishing old bridge over Nemunas river in Kaunas city and building a new one


I guess its this place?

https://www.google.de/maps/@54.863087,23.9532036,16.26z

When i went to Latvia (someplace near to Jekabpils) i took the eastern "ring" road (139) of Kaunas. I thought it needed a bit of renovation and was not well used. One Truck i overtook before used the western motorway ring. Afterwards it was before me again when i left Ramuciai. So I now know, that its no use to use it^^

Now i saw a plan to bulid a bypass of this village Ramuciai. Will there be also some renovation and maybe additional impürovement of Road 139?

Thank you.


----------



## Xmaster

belerophon said:


> Thank you for the video. OSM updates are very rare and unclear in the Baltics. Nothing you can rely on. Often things remain unclear until opening and final update.... Is there a map or scheme published by road authority?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its this place?
> 
> https://www.google.de/maps/@54.863087,23.9532036,16.26z
> 
> When i went to Latvia (someplace near to Jekabpils) i took the eastern "ring" road (139) of Kaunas. I thought it needed a bit of renovation and was not well used. One Truck i overtook before used the western motorway ring. Afterwards it was before me again when i left Ramuciai. So I now know, that its no use to use it^^
> 
> Now i saw a plan to bulid a bypass of this village Ramuciai. Will there be also some renovation and maybe additional impürovement of Road 139?
> 
> Thank you.


You are right about a bridge in Kaunas - it is called Panemunės bridge.

About reconstruction on Via Baltica road - I have found few pics about a construction of new viaduct, however can't find now info about further works



























By the way - what you mean by saying OSM updates? (OSM particularly)


----------



## belerophon

> By the way - what you mean by saying OSM updates? (OSM particularly)


I mean that you need people to sustain and update its information. And not everywhere this work is done. 

In Pakistan a motorway is not yet updated which opend some days ago. In germany this update is done usually at the same day, even at B-roads. I contribute to OSM ocaaionally. At bigger projects usually someone is faster than you.

Sometimes a road is painted in not before it openes. Sometimes you have it inside while its U/C or even planned. But often Interchanges are missing, or smaller details. So you just know something is going on, but not exactly what they are doing. In Poland often you see every connecting road, occur there early, every bridge or underpass, if there are roundabouts or other types of crossroads, even maintenance ways etc. In germany often you can see also temporary roads which are there only for construction time. 

In the Baltics thats not the case. And as you also usually don't get project information here, its impossible to fill up this gap. If you have information from different sources its nice, if you have just one source its enough. But here its often more like rumors 

And do you know something about the planning of the Kaunas eastern bypass?

TY


----------



## hammersklavier

Exploring Lithuania on Street View...

This reminds me of this.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ It is amusing how "outdated", "old" and "substandard" rural American freeway (e.g. narrow left shoulder, narrow median) matches so well "state of the art", "excellent" new Lithuanian motorway :lol:


----------



## PovilD

Exotic Lithuania :lol:

But yeah, Lithuanian countryside astonishgly looks like countryside in Americas :lol: (By comparing it by Street View)


----------



## hammersklavier

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ It is amusing how "outdated", "old" and "substandard" rural American freeway (e.g. narrow left shoulder, narrow median) matches so well "state of the art", "excellent" new Lithuanian motorway :lol:


That's not "old" or "substandard", it's just in the middle of bum**** nowhere. :bash: About halfway between St. Louis and Columbia, MO.

Rural Lithuania looks a lot like the rural Midwest or perhaps the Delmarva Peninsula IMO.


----------



## RipleyLV

A12/E77 Panemunė and A216 Sovetsk bypass.

Completed in summer 2015. All pictures from Lithuanian side.

Bridge over Nemunas river.


















Bridge over a field.


















Satelite view by Google.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ The triple fencing seems excessive (or having fences there at all, for that matter).

Edit: It's a border crossing, my bad!


----------



## RipleyLV

Yeah, they went full Poland there.


----------



## Xmaster

Thanks for the update Ripley. Reason for a bridge over a field - those fields are usually flooded in spring. And as Rebasepoiss said - fencing is due to a border crossing.

There wasn't much activity recently regarding cold weather in January. Now they started to continue works. Ramps for a overpass in western bypass of Vilnius are being built


----------



## GROBIN

Interesting for travelers - new fine fares in Lithuania as of April 1st 2016. http://www.15min.lt/gazas/naujiena/...okes-daugiau-apsvaige-ses-uz-grotu-221-588753


----------



## zaphod

Its cool to see the investment in highways and also railways in Lithuania though. Everything is fairly modern looking even if not built to a huge scale. I think at the end of the day the fact the country only has 3 million people is an important thing to consider. It's hard to imagine any city of 3 million people having a similar infrastructure burden as an entire country, even a small one.


----------



## Xmaster

According to statistics, there were less fatalities on Lithuanian roads during 2015. Seems, that safety on roads is improving.
Some statistics (number in brackets indicates percentage deviation from 2014 numbers):
Number of accidents: 3161 (-2,9%)
Number of fatalities: 241 (-9,7%)
number of wounded: 3777 (-0,2%)


----------



## RipleyLV

Are there any new pictures of the A5 upgrade? At Easter time I'll be passing there by bus during the night, so won't see any construction.  But I'm guessing the winter break is still active though.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> Are there any new pictures of the A5 upgrade? At Easter time I'll be passing there by bus during the night, so won't see any construction.  But I'm guessing the winter break is still active though.


Not much of updates available. Some people passing the stretch, which is under construction, reports no activity like a winter break. Strange to hear, because temperatures are above 0 and works in Vilnius western bypass are already 2 weeks in progress.


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Okay, well. As I heard for now works are on Garliava-Mauručiai segment, the rest to Marijampolė should start this year? Is that correct info?


----------



## PovilD

Looks like Vilnius is prepared to start the reconstruction of the existing 1+1 stretch of Nemenčinės pl. to 2+2  
Lighting and five new traffic lights will be included in the stretch

The main project is to connect Vilnius with Nemenčinė by 2+2 road. The road belongs to two different institutions - LAKD (Lithuanian road administration) and Vilnius city municipality. LAKD has already started reconstruction from Miškonys (municipal boundary of Vilnius) to Nemenčinė.


Stretch that is already under construction by LAKD: https://www.google.lt/maps/dir/54.7...57/@54.8127852,25.4054983,7969m/data=!3m1!1e3
Stretch that will be reconstructed: https://www.google.lt/maps/dir/54.8...61,25.3628896,6321m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0
Source (Lithuanian): http://www.vilnius.lt/index.php?3189180470


----------



## Eulanthe

RipleyLV said:


> ^^ Okay, well. As I heard for now works are on Garliava-Mauručiai segment, the rest to Marijampolė should start this year? Is that correct info?


Wait, wait, the A5 is being upgraded to Marijampole?

I wonder if we won't see a concentrated push from the EU to get more of the Via Baltica upgraded after this - I'd love to see 2x2 to Panevezys from Kaunas at least.


----------



## mcarling

PovilD said:


> Lighting and five new traffic lights will be included in the stretch


Oh no! That will make the Vilnius Nemenčinė drive even slower than it is now. :bash: They should have chosen roundabouts rather than traffic lights.



Eulanthe said:


> Wait, wait, the A5 is being upgraded to Marijampole?


Yes.



Eulanthe said:


> I wonder if we won't see a concentrated push from the EU to get more of the Via Baltica upgraded after this - I'd love to see 2x2 to Panevezys from Kaunas at least.


Upgrading the A5 from Kaunas to Panevezys and from Marijampole to the PL border are possibilities for the 2020-27 EU funding cycle. I cannot think of other road project that LT could ask the EU to fund that would be as well-received in Brussels.


----------



## PovilD

mcarling said:


> Oh no! That will make the Vilnius Nemenčinė drive even slower than it is now. :bash: They should have chosen roundabouts rather than traffic lights.


Well, it's technically a city street 

I think those traffic lights are for pedestrian safety also, while Turbo roundabouts with pedestrian over/underpasses is more expensive solution. Btw, traffic lights will serve "streets" with minor traffic, and if some sort of green corridor will be implied, the general driving speed should not drop or could be even increased 



mcarling said:


> Upgrading the A5 from Kaunas to Panevezys and from Marijampole to the PL border are possibilities for the 2020-27 EU funding cycle. I cannot think of other road project that LT could ask the EU to fund that would be as well-received in Brussels.


I think Panevėžys-Pasvalis should have a higher priority when Kaunas-Suwalki motorway will be finished, because AADT in this stretch is almost as high as in Kaunas-Marijampolė stretch. Kaunas-Panevėžys is already planned for making some sections 1+2.


----------



## Hanno1983

*Road trip to eastern Latvia (Latgale)*

I'll go from Germany to Rezekne in eastern Latvia (Latgale region) this summer.
There are two options for me instead of driving via Poland:
1. Using ferry from Kiel to Klaipeda and then A1 to Kaunas, then A6 (LT)/A13 (LV) via Daugavpils to Rezekne.
2. Using ferry from Travemünde to Ventspils and then A10 to Riga, then A6 and A12 to Rezekne.
The route via Lithuania is ca. 100 km longer. But am I right that it is faster to drive than the Latvian route via Ventspils and Riga?
I remember that road conditions in Lithuania were much better than in Latvia in 2003. Is it still the same today?


----------



## PovilD

Hanno1983 said:


> I'll go from Germany to Rezekne in eastern Latvia (Latgale region) this summer.
> There are two options for me instead of driving via Poland:
> 1. Using ferry from Kiel to Klaipeda and then A1 to Kaunas, then A6 (LT)/A13 (LV) via Daugavpils to Rezekne.
> 2. Using ferry from Kiel to Ventspils and then A10 to Riga, then A6 and A12 to Rezekne.
> The route via Lithuania is ca. 100 km longer. But am I right that it is faster to drive than the Latvian route via Ventspils and Riga?
> I remember that road conditions in Lithuania were much better than in Latvia in 2003. Is it still the same today?


Well road conditions in Latvia are much better than in 2003. Talking about the route in Latvia: some short sections may have bad conditions, some are in repaving process, but it's generally a good road  I think Ventspils-Rezekne is much faster than Klaipėda-Rezekne road, although it include faster sections and general road conditions are slighty better.


----------



## Xmaster

Hanno1983 said:


> I'll go from Germany to Rezekne in eastern Latvia (Latgale region) this summer.
> There are two options for me instead of driving via Poland:
> 1. Using ferry from Kiel to Klaipeda and then A1 to Kaunas, then A6 (LT)/A13 (LV) via Daugavpils to Rezekne.
> 2. Using ferry from Kiel to Ventspils and then A10 to Riga, then A6 and A12 to Rezekne.
> The route via Lithuania is ca. 100 km longer. But am I right that it is faster to drive than the Latvian route via Ventspils and Riga?
> I remember that road conditions in Lithuania were much better than in Latvia in 2003. Is it still the same today?


If I were you, I would also evaluate duration of a ferry trip. Probably a ferry to Klaipėda should be a bit quicker (correct if I'm wrong), because it is closer to Kiel. Therefore overall you should come to Razekne quicker by taking a ferry to Klaipėda and then driving via Kaunas and Daugavpils to Razekne. During summer time you can drive 130 km/h in Klaipėda - Kaunas segment. All the way from Kaunas to Latvian border (A6 road) is in a very good condition, because many segments have been renovated recently.


----------



## Hanno1983

That's right, Kiel-Klaipeda is faster than Travemünde-Ventspils.
How much time should I plan for Klaipeda-Kaunas-Daugavpils-Rezekne?


----------



## Xmaster

Let's break some silence in this thread with some good news.
*1) *Finally a contract was signed for Via Baltica road, segment Kaunas-Marijampolė, between 35,40 and 45,15 km. So almost 10 kilometers stretch will become a 2x2 motorway standard road :cheers: 

*2)* Bootsy from miestai.net/forum posted some pics regarding current works on Via Baltica road 4 kilometers stretch between 17 and 21 km. 
Widening and repavement:


















New viaduct over railway is being built


















*3)* Work are going on also on Western bypass of Vilnius. Vytautas_LT from miestai.net/forum posted some good pics


















Here a bypass will pass over Pavilnionių street









Here, close to A2 road, a bypass is still a bit mess 









Here a 2nd stage of bypass ends and works started fro a 3rd stage. Pic (c) dainauskas from miestai.net/forum


----------



## mcarling

Thanks for the good news Xmaster!

On the topic of the Via Baltica, are there estimated completion dates for upgrading to motorway standards:
- the A5 between Kaunas and Marijampolė?
- the A5 between Marijampolė and the LT/PL border?
- the A8 between Kaunas and Panevėžys?


----------



## Xmaster

Some more information about 10 km segment reconstruction to a 2x2 motorway on Via Baltica (A5 road Kaunas - Marijampolė, from 35,40 to45,15 km). The contract is 29 million EUR worth, works are expeced to be finished until 31st December 2017.
I've marked this segment on a map below (red color)









A week ago, user Soprano from miestai.net/forum posted a video with some parts of a construction of Vilnius western bypass


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Some more information about 10 km segment reconstruction to a 2x2 motorway on Via Baltica (A5 road Kaunas - Marijampolė, from 35,40 to45,15 km). The contract is 29 million EUR worth, works are expeced to be finished until 31st December 2017.
> I've marked this segment on a map below (red color)


First motorway (that will be signed as such) under-construction from 1990s


----------



## Xmaster

Last night there have been pedestrian bridge installation works on A2 motorway near Ukmergė town. Traffic on motorway was closed for 3 hours during the night, while pedestrian bridge was mounted.Source of pictures


----------



## Xmaster

mcarling said:


> Thanks for the good news Xmaster!
> 
> On the topic of the Via Baltica, are there estimated completion dates for upgrading to motorway standards:
> - the A5 between Kaunas and Marijampolė?
> - the A5 between Marijampolė and the LT/PL border?
> - the A8 between Kaunas and Panevėžys?


Regarding this  source A5 between Kaunas and Marijampolė should be finished in 2018.

The A5 between Marijampolė and the LT/PL border is now in Environmental Impact Assessment with a deadline of October 2016. So probably at least 5 years after it for construction works to start (that's my guess).

No idea about A8 Kaunas and Panevėžys. There were few articles sometime ago, that this section will become 2+1 first.


----------



## Xmaster

First layer of asphalt on Western bypass of Vilnius U/C part.
Thanks M1gdas from miestai.net forum for pictures


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> First layer of asphalt on Western bypass of Vilnius U/C part.
> Thanks M1gdas from miestai.net forum for pictures


Been recently to take my first 2016 lake-bath. Between Pašilaičiai and Gineitiškės, they are working hard on making the bridge :cheers:


----------



## Xmaster

Ground works started on A5 road motorway project.
A5: Kaunas - Marijampolė, from 35,40 to 45,15 km (May 2016 to December 2017) Map

Source









Also there is short reportage regarding works: 
http://www.15min.lt/embed/52139
00:00-00:42 Video from current 5 km segment works near Kaunas, 00:43-01:43 Groundworks on 10 km segment.

And Here is photo gallery from both segments


----------



## Xmaster

Some updates about what is going on Lithuanian roads this summer

*1) Western bypass of Vilnius, 3rd stage*
Photos by M1gdas from miestai.net forum
This part will be 3+3 lanes


















Following photos taken by digital from miestai.net forum


















The only place where bypass is still a bit of mess









This part will be 2+2 lanes









Towards a junction with A2 road towards Panevėžys town









*2) Via Baltica road reconstruction to 2+2 lanes motorway between Kaunas and Marijampolė (A5 road)*
Photos taken by Grybas from miestai.net forum

Groundworks 


















This part between Mauručiai and Garliava was mostly dual carriageway and it is being reconstructed to fit motorway standards









Towards a newly built viaduct over railway









This part was 1+1 lanes before a reconstruction









A part, which was a dual carriageway before and is now being reconstructed to fit motorway standard (near Juragiai and Stanaičiai towns)


----------



## belerophon

Xmaster said:


> *2) Via Baltica road reconstruction to 2+2 lanes motorway between Kaunas and Marijampolė (A5 road)*
> Photos taken by Grybas from miestai.net forum


Thats great. I heard before about that new bridge over the railway. But is really the whole part between Mariampole and Kaunas already under construction? And is the proposed opening date in 2017 valid for everything? The terrain is flat, so not much earthworks are necessary. But i suppose a lot of other bridges or underpasses needs to be built, since almost all crossings were plain until now.

TY


----------



## Xmaster

belerophon said:


> Thats grea. I heard before about that new bridge over the railway. But is really the whole part between Mariampole and Kaunas already under construction? And is the proposed opening date in 2017 valid for everything? The terrain is flat, so not much earthworks are necessary. But i suppose a lot of other bridges or underpasses needs to be built, since allmost all crossings were plain until now.
> 
> TY


Not whole part of Marijampole - Kaunas is underconstruction. Currently works are going on ~15 km part. Tenders for remaining 23 km are supposed to be announced this year. According last interviews with Lithuanian roads administration all works for whole Marijampole - Kaunas part should be finished by the end of 2018.


----------



## HarryMiller

^^Are there any plans of building of Marijampole-border with Poland?
At the Polish side expressway S61 will be ready about 2020 (now there are bids for this road).


----------



## JackFrost

Somebody may post a map of current and u/c motor or expressways in Lithuania?


----------



## PovilD

HarryMiller said:


> ^^Are there any plans of building of Marijampole-border with Poland?
> At the Polish side expressway S61 will be ready about 2020 (now there are bids for this road).


Marijampolė - Polish border section is still on the planning stage. Current possible opening date - 2022. Process for construction will start after most of the stretches Kaunas - Marijampolė section, after 2018.

AB "Kauno tiltai" released modernisation stages:


 Garliava - Mauručiai: 17,34 - 23,4 km (Under construction. Completion date - Autumn 2016) (Partial reconstruction. Full reconstruction to motorway and/or expressway - after 2022)
 Mauručiai - Prienai/Kazlų Rūda municipal border: 23,4 - 35,4 km (In planning stage. Planned completion of the construction date - 2022)
 Prienai/Kazlų Rūda municipal border - Kazlų Rūda/Marijampolė municipal border: 35,4 - 45,15 km (Under construction. completion date - 2017)
 Marijampolė municipal border - Puskelniai: 45,15 - 56,83 km (Construction not yet started. Construction probably start in 2017, as the planned completion date is 2018, acording to "Kauno tiltai" release)
 Puskelniai - A5/A7 junction (Marijampolė bypass): 56,83 - 63,74 km (In planning stage. Planned completion of the construction - 2022)
 A5/A7 junction - Polish border: 63,74 - 96,88 km (In planning stage. Planned completion of the construction - 2022)


----------



## Xmaster

Some autumn updates from Lithuanian roads, 2 main projects: Via Baltica road and Western bypass of Vilnius.

1) Via Baltica road (road no. A5) between Garliava and Mauručiai. Credits to all photos go to Miningan from miestai.net/forum.

The right part of a dual carriageway (if you go towards Marijampolė)was reconstructed - asphalt was repaved, fe pedetrian bridges were installed and there were before no connecting roads for a local traffic.
Picture direction - towards Marijampolė/Polish border









View back, towards Kaunas. You can easily spot, that only one side of road was reconstructed









Towards Marijampolė/Polish border. Polish style noise barriers 


















Hope, that the right side of road (in this pic) will be reconstructed in near future - many driveways, which shouldn't be on such road. View towards Kaunas









On the left - a new viaduct, which was built during a project. The traffic is still not allowed here, probably it should be released in few weeks









View towards Marijampolė/Polish border. You can see the end of works there









And backwards, direction Kaunas


----------



## Xmaster

*2) Western bypass of Vilnius*
Awesome photos were posted yesterday and credits go to VilniusFromVilnius (from miestai.net/forum)
Junction with A2 road










Southbound direction



























On the right you can see how they installed natural sound barriers by building a hill


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's very good progress considering the construction started only a little over a year ago.


----------



## GROBIN

The European commission has just confirm the last section of the Vilnius Western bypass's financing. 84 million EUR from the Cohesion fund for a total cost of 94 million EUR. Let's hope a big part of the South-North traffic will go through the bypass as it happened when its Southern part opened
(article from the Polish-speaking radio Znad Wilii's website)



> *Komisja Europejska potwierdziła dofinansowanie zachodniej obwodnicy
> Komisja Europejska potwierdziła dofinansowanie dla budowy III etapu zachodniej obwodnicy Wilna. Koszt inwestycji to 94 miliony euro, z czego ponad 84 mln stanowi wsparcie unijne z Funduszu Spójności na lata 2014-2020.*
> 
> Zatwierdzona do dofinansowania inwestycja obejmuje budowę odcinka o długości 5 kilometrów 380 metrów m od ulicy Ozo do ulicy Ukmergės. Inwestycja przyczyni się do polepszenia warunków ruchu drogowego wokół stolicy, zarówno pod względem bezpieczeństwa, jak i czasu przejazdu.
> 
> Budowa zachodniej obwodnicy Wilna ma być sfinalizowana przed końcem tego roku.


----------



## Pansori

It will be a complete game changer for the traffic conditions in Vilnius. Not only for bypassing the city for transit traffic but also for getting around the city. For instance getting from northern residential districts to the Airport will now take around 7-10 minutes regardless of traffic in the other parts of the city.


----------



## Xmaster

First camera is waiting for speeders on Vilnius Western Bypass 
Source: ViliusFromVilnius










Also the construction of new intersection on A1 expressway between Vilnius and Kaunas, near Žiežmariai town is almost complete. New pedestrian bridge and underpass for cars was built, this way removing a dangerous 1 level U-turn.
Pictures taken by me on 16/10/2016, direction - Vilnius


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ What's the speed limit on the Western Bypass?


----------



## Xmaster

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ What's the speed limit on the Western Bypass?


Unfortunately 80 km/h


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No wonder they're installing a speed camera even before traffic behavior is known. They know the speed limit is way too low for such a good road. 100 - 110 km/h would be more appropriate...


----------



## Xmaster

On July this year reconstructed 5 km segment on Vilnius - Nemenčinė road (road no. 102) has been opened. Segment goes from Miškonys village to Neris river near Nemenčinė town. Single carriageway was reconstructed to a safer dual carriageway, however junctions were not grade separated, therefore traffic lights were installed on some of them. This segment has ~9700 AADT. 
Photos have been taken ken by me today: (direction - Vilnius)




































This is how it looked before. Google Street View picture:


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> Unfortunately 80 km/h


Good road, they could at least have installed electronic signs and monitor speed depending from weather or traffic.


----------



## PovilD

Since Molūvėnai and Žiežmariai junctions are almost finnished, there are some more works to do in Kaunas-Vilnius to make the road to meet the safety levels for 130 km/h road.

Most important works to do:
1) Reconstruction of acceleration and deceleration lanes to make them 250 m long where possible (no high slopes or viaducts without hard shoulders on the way)
2) motor & pedestrian underpass near Strošiūnai, pedestrian underpasses near Jakštonys, Skirmantiškės and Gariūnai. Bus stops will be seperated from main road. Bus stops near Vilnius (Gariūnai and Dėdeliškės) are planned to be demolished.

3) More works near Žiežmariai: reconstruction of Kaišiadorys junction, to make safe acceleration and deccelaration lanes toward Vilnius.









*Red* - new slip roads.
*Blue* - slip roads to be demolished.

4) Reconstruction of Petrašiūnai junction. Pedestrian overpass is planned near the bus stop.









*Thin dark red* - new slip roads
*Other colors* - other information: municipal boundary (thick black), land lots (green, yellow, cyan), boundary of the territory where works will be involved (thick red).


----------



## italystf

OulaL said:


> Can we call this a Schrödinger motorway? A section that simultaneously is and is not a motorway?
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/@55.5532...4!1siz0b9UfnmU10Q48zyOex6Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> The picture is from a gravel road (that only has a short asphalted section around this intersection), that seems to continue towards the horizon: but in order to drive through from here, one needs to turn right, make a u-turn and then turn right again. When doing so, one must drive a short section along the Panevezys-Vilnius road that is signposted as a motorway in both of its endpoints.
> 
> However, when driving through here, one does not encounter a "motorway begins" sign. That sign is only seen after the u-turn point, for those continuing towards Panevezys or Vilnius.
> 
> On the other hand, when driving along the main road – which is, as mentioned, signposted as motorway – into this very same intersection, one does not encounter a "motorway ends" sign either.
> 
> So which is it? For instance, are bicycles and tractors allowed when going through here? If they are not allowed, which is the sign that actually bans them? And if they are allowed, isn't that an unpleasant and possibly dangerous surprise for those already on the main road, believing that to be a motorway?


Was this the only 'motorway' built in the USSR?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

There's a section that has 8 U-turns in 9 km (https://www.google.ee/maps/dir/55.4...541704,12534m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0?hl=et) I think that shouldn't really be classified as a motorway at that point.


----------



## italystf

Dual carriaggeways with U-turns aren't that common in Europe, as they are in other countries (USA, Canada, Brazil,...).
At least in the USA, however, they don't have Interstate/freeway designation, but are just ordinary roads.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ the U-turn kind of road (Michigan left ) is pretty rare in Canada
Our divided highways are just two carriageways... the minor road runs straight across


----------



## OulaL

I don't see anything particularly bad on designated u-turn points on dual carriage roads, provided the AADTs don't justify grade separation. I just don't like such roads to be called motorways or signposted as such.


----------



## Pansori

OulaL said:


> I don't see anything particularly bad on designated u-turn points on dual carriage roads, provided the AADTs don't justify grade separation. I just don't like such roads to be called motorways or signposted as such.


There are numerous roads across Europe that do not comply to contemporary motorway standards yet are signposted as motorways. Which creates a paradox that old motorways that do not comply keep their signs yet new dual carriageways that comply to better standards do not get a motorway or expressway designation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think there are many motorway status roads in Europe with U-turns.

Substandard elements are usually the interchanges or the alignment.


----------



## GROBIN

Pansori said:


> There are numerous roads across Europe that do not comply to contemporary motorway standards yet are signposted as motorways. Which creates a paradox that old motorways that do not comply keep their signs yet new dual carriageways that comply to better standards do not get a motorway or expressway designation.


True. It is sufficient to see, for example, the A86 motorway in the Paris area for instance (narrow emergency lane). However, they do not have any U-turns. in the middle of the road. U-turns are extremely dangerous and should not be on motorways nor expressways anywhere.
Let us hope the Lithuanian government gets some EU-money to do something about it.

Btw, does anyone know if the A19 (Vilnius Southern bypass) will be built between Baltoji Vokė and Skaidiškės is scheduled to be built at any point?
Any grade-separated crossroads scheduled to be built close to Trakų Vokė?


----------



## OulaL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think there are many motorway status roads in Europe with U-turns.
> 
> Substandard elements are usually the interchanges or the alignment.


There are some roundabouts, and in some sense roundabouts can be understood as u-turns. Although the priority rules are different.

EDIT: or are there? I only found one, the junction of E4 and 34 in Linköping (Sweden), which is practically a roundabout for 34 (E4 crosses it on a bridge), and completely motorway. I tried to search for more that I thought I'd remember, but in most cases the motorway ends right before the roundabout, even though it would continue immediately thereafter.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think there are many motorway status roads in Europe with U-turns.


The only one I know is A6 near Millesimo, Italy
https://www.google.it/maps/@44.3594618,8.2028722,15z
This is a very particular case, though, as the carriaggeways are very detached each other.

There's another one on GRA (Rome's ringroad), but it involves only the outer local express lanes, not the motorway itself. Althogh local express lanes have motorway (green) signs too.
https://www.google.it/maps/@41.8318764,12.3860555,17z


----------



## sotonsi

There's lots of roundabouts under motorway restrictions in the UK.


----------



## OulaL

sotonsi said:


> There's lots of roundabouts under motorway restrictions in the UK.


Oh yes. And the one on M4 with the junction to Heathrow spur even has traffic lights. hno:


----------



## hammersklavier

italystf said:


> The only one I know is A6 near Millesimo, Italy
> https://www.google.it/maps/@44.3594618,8.2028722,15z
> This is a very particular case, though, as the carriaggeways are very detached each other.
> 
> There's another one on GRA (Rome's ringroad), but it involves only the outer local express lanes, not the motorway itself. Althogh local express lanes have motorway (green) signs too.
> https://www.google.it/maps/@41.8318764,12.3860555,17z


Feel free to answer this on the Italian thread, of course, but that whole stretch on the A6 between Savona and Mollere is kinda crazy, where the two carriageways have what appears to be little more than a passing relationship with one another for many miles. How did that come to be?


----------



## g.spinoza

I answered on the Italian thread.


----------



## Xmaster

Tender starts for motorway construction on Via Baltica road A5 between Kaunas and Marijampolė. Segment from 45,15 to 56,83 km.










So if everything will go smooth with procedures, before summer we will see total ~21 km long segment being reconstructed to a 2x2 motorway :cheers:


----------



## Pansori

Would this road actually get motorway signage? Or just an expressway like A9 between Siauliai and Radviliskis? Not that it makes any difference but it would be nice to have more motorway signs in Lithuania.


----------



## Xmaster

Pansori said:


> Would this road actually get motorway signage? Or just an expressway like A9 between Siauliai and Radviliskis? Not that it makes any difference but it would be nice to have more motorway signs in Lithuania.


It will be a motorway, not an expressway  So more motorway signs are coming to Lithuania


----------



## Pansori

Xmaster said:


> It will be a motorway, not an expressway  So more motorway signs are coming to Lithuania


Good to know. Would that also be reflected in terms of standards? If yes how exactly?


----------



## Xmaster

Pansori said:


> Good to know. Would that also be reflected in terms of standards? If yes how exactly?


It will meet motorway standard in terms of curves bend, width of median, length of acceleration and braking lanes, more space between road and forests etc. 
For example a left lane is 3.75m wide on motorways in comparison to 3.50m on expressways. Service lane is 2.50m, whereas on expressways 2.00m.
This pic describes differences quite well (AM is motorway, I class is an expressway)








Source


----------



## OulaL

Xmaster said:


> It will meet motorway standard in terms of curves bend, width of median, length of acceleration and braking lanes, more space between road and forests etc.


What about designated u-turn points?


----------



## makaveli6

A new bridge over Daugava for Via Baltica will be built, te whoule route from Bauska until Saulkrasti (including Riga bypass and Daugava bridge) is planned as a motorway. The current road is a bottleneck with the avarage AADT ranging from 10,000 to 25,000 cars. 

Anyway, this should be discussed un the Latvian thread, so if there are other LV road reletad questions, let's talk about it over here.


----------



## OulaL

So let's return to the Lithuanian part of Via Baltica.

Are there any serious bottlenecks? After driving a few times I don't remember any. The part south of Kaunas is being improved and that's good, but north of Kaunas I'm not sure if there are any urgencies.


----------



## tram

OulaL said:


> So let's return to the Lithuanian part of Via Baltica.
> 
> Are there any serious bottlenecks? After driving a few times I don't remember any. The part south of Kaunas is being improved and that's good, but north of Kaunas I'm not sure if there are any urgencies.


No, there are no bottlenecks in Lithuania. However, some parts both south and north from Kaunas are prone to traffic accidents, mostly due to dangerous overtaking, and are considered as quite dangerous. One of such spots is the bypass of Panevezys, which will be one of the first stretches to be reconstructed to alternating 2+1 with a median barrier.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ indeed, depending on the depth... extend A 4 to P 85 ?

The Hoover Dam in USA that previously carried US 93 was bypassed lately by a large bridge. Traffic volume wasn't so bad, but the Americans were concerned of terrorists damaging the dam


----------



## GROBIN

tram said:


> No, there are no bottlenecks in Lithuania. However, some parts both south and north from Kaunas are prone to traffic accidents, mostly due to dangerous overtaking, and are considered as quite dangerous. One of such spots is the bypass of Panevezys, which will be one of the first stretches to be reconstructed to alternating 2+1 with a median barrier.


There _are _bottlenecks in Lithuania. Maybe not a lot, but there are.
It is sufficient to drive around Vilnius to notice them and IMHO grade-separated crossings must be made:
- A4 Galvės gatvė: 2 traffic lights provoking unnecessary traffic jams, especially during weekends. This is a place where all _Vilniečiai_ drive towards Trakai and Southwestern Lithuania & Russia's Kaliningrad oblast drive along with people driving towards Southern Lithuania (Alytus, Lazdijai, Druskininkai) and Poland.
- Gariūnų gatvė, around the Gariūnai flea market. Traffic jams provoked by unnecessarily-made traffic lights. Moreover, this junction (the Westwards exit from the flea market) is so terribly made (although it now looks better aesthetically than on Google Street View), just around 100 meters before the junction with the Vilnius-Kaunas expressway, that it provokes additional traffic jams, and sometimes accidents!
- The junction between Laisvės pr. and Oslo g., despite a recent improvement, is so terribly made that it is not uncommon for people driving from Grigiškės and Karoliniškės to waste 20-25min.driving Eastwards.
- from Tūkstanmečio g. to the big roundabout: lots of traffic jams.
- The Gerosios Vilties g./Geležino Vilko g. junction is terrible too. Big traffic jams guaranteed at peak hours.
- The Liepkalnio g. (A15)/A3(E28) road Vilnius-Medininkai(Minsk): many terrible traffic jams. It is not uncommon to was 30 min. Lots of people get stuck, because of this particular crossroads, 2 km down the hill, near the Rasos old cemetery! I heard there are conceptions of making this crossroads grade-separated. It's high time!
- Ozo g./Kareivių g.: terrible traffic jams every morning and evening, no matter where you drive from.
- Žvalgų g./Verkių g.: terrible traffic jams in the morning - lots of people try to escape the Ozo/Kareivių/Kalvarijų crossroads.
- Geležinio Vilko g. between Ozas and Šaltoniškės: mega-traffic jams in the morning. And also Ukmergės g. between Fabijoniškės and Šaltoniškės: megatraffic jams in the morning. Both are provoked by the same unnecessarily-made traffic lights. I never understood why they made a bridge only Northwards (towards Šeškinė) and they never made it Southwards.
- Žvėjų g. and Upės g., between Šnipiškės and Žvėrynas: every evening, driving there is absolutely terrible. And no escape once you're stuck because traffic jams are also close to Forum Palace.
-Sėlių g.: wanna get out of Žvėrynas after work? Keep dreaming! They should make a mini-tunnel.
- Teodoro Narbuto g./Pilaitės pr.: they should at least a 1x1 make a tunnel here.

Moreover, they could make an Alytus Southern bypass for those driving to Lazdijai and Poland, even if it's 1x2. It would be useful. Same for a Trakai bypass and a Marijampolė Southern bypass (lots of trucks driving between Kaliningrad and Belarus). I've got a lot of such conceptions in my head, for which although I'm not a specialist in this matter I'm pretty confident Lithuania could get EU-funds.


----------



## Pansori

GROBIN said:


> There _are _bottlenecks in Lithuania. Maybe not a lot, but there are.
> It is sufficient to drive around Vilnius to notice them and IMHO grade-separated crossings must be made:
> - A4 Galvės gatvė: 2 traffic lights provoking unnecessary traffic jams, especially during weekends. This is a place where all _Vilniečiai_ drive towards Trakai and Southwestern Lithuania & Russia's Kaliningrad oblast drive along with people driving towards Southern Lithuania (Alytus, Lazdijai, Druskininkai) and Poland.
> - Gariūnų gatvė, around the Gariūnai flea market. Traffic jams provoked by unnecessarily-made traffic lights. Moreover, this junction (the Westwards exit from the flea market) is so terribly made (although it now looks better aesthetically than on Google Street View), just around 100 meters before the junction with the Vilnius-Kaunas expressway, that it provokes additional traffic jams, and sometimes accidents!
> - The junction between Laisvės pr. and Oslo g., despite a recent improvement, is so terribly made that it is not uncommon for people driving from Grigiškės and Karoliniškės to waste 20-25min.driving Eastwards.
> - from Tūkstanmečio g. to the big roundabout: lots of traffic jams.
> - The Gerosios Vilties g./Geležino Vilko g. junction is terrible too. Big traffic jams guaranteed at peak hours.
> - The Liepkalnio g. (A15)/A3(E28) road Vilnius-Medininkai(Minsk): many terrible traffic jams. It is not uncommon to was 30 min. Lots of people get stuck, because of this particular crossroads, 2 km down the hill, near the Rasos old cemetery! I heard there are conceptions of making this crossroads grade-separated. It's high time!
> - Ozo g./Kareivių g.: terrible traffic jams every morning and evening, no matter where you drive from.
> - Žvalgų g./Verkių g.: terrible traffic jams in the morning - lots of people try to escape the Ozo/Kareivių/Kalvarijų crossroads.
> - Geležinio Vilko g. between Ozas and Šaltoniškės: mega-traffic jams in the morning. And also Ukmergės g. between Fabijoniškės and Šaltoniškės: megatraffic jams in the morning. Both are provoked by the same unnecessarily-made traffic lights. I never understood why they made a bridge only Northwards (towards Šeškinė) and they never made it Southwards.
> - Žvėjų g. and Upės g., between Šnipiškės and Žvėrynas: every evening, driving there is absolutely terrible. And no escape once you're stuck because traffic jams are also close to Forum Palace.
> -Sėlių g.: wanna get out of Žvėrynas after work? Keep dreaming! They should make a mini-tunnel.
> - Teodoro Narbuto g./Pilaitės pr.: they should at least a 1x1 make a tunnel here.
> 
> Moreover, they could make an Alytus Southern bypass for those driving to Lazdijai and Poland, even if it's 1x2. It would be useful. Same for a Trakai bypass and a Marijampolė Southern bypass (lots of trucks driving between Kaliningrad and Belarus). I've got a lot of such conceptions in my head, for which although I'm not a specialist in this matter I'm pretty confident Lithuania could get EU-funds.


I think he meant Via Baltica only. As this was the question by OulaL:



OulaL said:


> So let's return to the Lithuanian part of Via Baltica.
> 
> Are there any serious bottlenecks? After driving a few times I don't remember any. The part south of Kaunas is being improved and that's good, but north of Kaunas I'm not sure if there are any urgencies.


----------



## tram

GROBIN said:


> There _are _bottlenecks in Lithuania. Maybe not a lot, but there are.





Pansori said:


> I think he meant Via Baltica only. As this was the question by OulaL:


Indeed, I meant just the Lithuanian Via Baltica section.

And yes, while not terrible, the traffic in Vilnius can get a bit nasty sometimes.


----------



## GROBIN

tram said:


> Indeed, I meant just the Lithuanian Via Baltica section.
> 
> And yes, while not terrible, the traffic in Vilnius can get a bit nasty sometimes.


Oh, when it's heavily snowing or raining it can get really terrible :lol: It happened twice to me to be stuck during 1 hour on Upės g. between the Mindaugas bridge and the VCUP shopping center! :lol: I almost felt like during "good" old times in the Paris area ...


----------



## tram

GROBIN said:


> Oh, when it's heavily snowing or raining it can get really terrible :lol: It happened twice to me to be stuck during 1 hour on Upės g.


Bad weather does affect traffic, especially in central Vilnius, as a lot of people choose driving instead of walking.

Heavy rain/snowfall alone probably couldn't be the sole reason to be stuck for an hour on Upes g., but if combined with accidents on nearby arterial roads, yup, that can happen from time to time. Especially during pre-Christmas shopping madness or in September, when the city gets crowded after the summer holiday season.

Here's a map with the most prominent bottlenecks in Vilnius marked with circles. Source.










*Legend*

Morning peak
Red: Traffic congestion
Orange: Queue buildup (whatever it means, probably just stretches less likely to be congested)

Evening peak
Dark blue: Traffic congestion
Light blue: Queue buildup

And here's a bonus map of traffic intensity in Vilnius. Please note that both maps don't include the newly opened stretch of Vilnius Western bypass, which has noticeably redistributed the traffic flow.


----------



## Xmaster

Final tender for a 2x2 motorway construction near Marijampolė on Via Baltica road was released. Therefore now blueprints of this segment could be analysed.
Deadline for a tender is 12/04/2017, therefore if everything will go smoothly, contract should be signed on ~May. 
Here is a map of 11,7 km long segment, which will be reconstructed.









I have signed numbers from 1 to 3 on a map and below you can find blueprints for marked junctions:
1.









2.









3.









More blueprints could be found here: http://www.eviesiejipirkimai.lt/index.php?option=com_vpt&theme=new&task=view&tender_id=326471. Document: "12.pdf"


----------



## GROBIN

Copied from the Int'l border crossings' thread



GROBIN said:


> And now an info about the Lithuanian/Belarusian Šumskas/Loša border crossing. It is now (since Friday) available for all people and open 24 hours. However, you may drive through only by car or by bike, not by bus, truck nor walk through. ([URL="http://zw.lt/wilno-wilenszczyzna/miedzynarodowe-przejscie-szumsk-losza-tylko-dla-samochodow/"]source[/URL])
> 
> More info on the Lithuanian and Belarusian border guards' office.
> 
> I think this is the 1st time Belarus and an EU-country open a fully international border crossing without customs officers, only with border guards! This means you may not cross here if you have something to declare!


----------



## OulaL

Xmaster said:


> Final tender for a 2x2 motorway construction near Marijampolė on Via Baltica road was released. Therefore now blueprints of this segment could be analysed.


Is it just me, or do some of the exit ramps look awfully short and sharp? Assuming the default speed limit of 130 km/h?


----------



## Xmaster

OulaL said:


> Is it just me, or do some of the exit ramps look awfully short and sharp? Assuming the default speed limit of 130 km/h?


Looks ok for me. Which ones look too sharp? Maybe you are mixing exit ramps with curves of adjescent roads? Anyway they are designed to meet requirements for such category road, set by the law.


----------



## OulaL

Xmaster said:


> Looks ok for me. Which ones look too sharp? Maybe you are mixing exit ramps with curves of adjescent roads? Anyway they are designed to meet requirements for such category road, set by the law.


Those in your picture number 3.

What is the speed limit for exiting traffic? The adjacent road connects with the exit ramp quite soon, but that might not be obvious for the motorist exiting the motorway.

After that crossroad the "exit ramp" practically isn't an exit ramp anymore, but an ordinary road that may have non-motorway vehicles such as tractors on it.


----------



## GROBIN

Hi! 
I'm driving from Vilnius to Tallinn in May with 3 friends and I've been considering driving through Utena, Biržai and Skaistkalne instead of Panevėžys and Bauska because I hate driving behind trucks all the time (which is what basically happens each time I drive to Riga, on the Panevėžys-Pasvalys and on the Bauska-Ķekava stretches. 

I know the road Vilnius-Molėtai-Utena very well, but how is it to drive Utena-Biržai-Germaniškis (Skaistkalne)? Is the road in good condition?

P.S.: I will post similar questions on the LT & EST forums. My question here is only about the Lithuanian part.


----------



## KarolisGr

This might largely depend on when specifically do you plan to go. If that would be on a weekend, then the road Vilnius-Utena will be fairly congested as well. It leads to an area spammed with lakes, therefore quite popular with the residents of Vilnius. 

The stretch of road 118 Utena-Kupiskis, is not that good. The tarmac is relatively narrow, quite bumpy, and has not seen a proper replacement for quite a while. Onwards from Kupiskis to Birzai on 124 is good. You can go on www.eismoinfo.lt and specifically check the pictures from online cameras to see what I mean .

My honest advise would be to stick to the usual way of A2 + A10. You will gain much more time by going on the highway to Panevezys, and even if you get stranded behind trucks to the Latvian border, it still should be faster than going trough Utena.


----------



## GROBIN

Thanks 

Now - more info about the Šumskas/Loša border checkpoint. Sorry for quoting myself, but I'm afraid in the original thread this post will get lost among loads of others  



GROBIN said:


> (...)This Sunday I went to BY there and back for the 1st time this year.
> 
> I drove through Medininkai/Kamienny Loh, where it took me around 30min. to cross because of the formalities I will describe below.
> I came back through the Loša/Šumskas border crossing, about which you will find more info a couple of pages back. It took me 15min. Strangely, I was checked more in detail on the BY and not on the LT side
> 
> Of course, on the Belarusian side they must complicate everything, even when they have simplified something :lol:
> As a reminder, this used the Loša/Šumskas border checkpoint used to be a local one, which means basically only people living very close to the border line could cross it and it was open only a few hours during the day.
> Since February, it is open for anyone that drives a car, a motorcycle or a bike. One specificity of this border crossing is the absence of customs officers. Only borderguards are present.
> This is the procedure I had to go through:
> 
> 1) At Kamienny Loh, I had to make a 3-month temporary import declaration for my car (which means I don't have to fill that every single time I drive to BY  ). It costed around 2 EUR. Without doing this, you CAN'T cross at Šumskas/Loša.
> 
> 2) When I drove back through Loša, they told me on the Belarusian (Loša) side:
> - When driving towards BY, I can't bring ANY kind of alcohol. Solely personal stuff.
> - When driving towards LT, I can bring, as usual, up to 1L of strong alcohol. The quantity of vegetable/fruits I can bring from the village is limited to 5kg (& up to1kg of each sort)
> 
> 3) On the Lithuanian side (Šumskas), as I am not a border zone inhabitant, they confirmed me I can bring up to 10L of fuel in a jerrycan as usual. They are aware of what I can/can't bring to Belarus through Loša, which means if you bring something that can't cross the border at this point, Lithuanian borderguards deny access to the Belarusian side.


----------



## Xmaster

So finally public tender was announced for a last segment (12 km long) of A5 road reconstruction to 2x2 motorway between Kaunas and Marijampolė.
Current status:
1. Red line - the segment is currently under construction and it is supposed to be finished by December 2017.
2. Blue line - tender finished a week ago. Soon we should know the winner and expected deadline for works.
3. Yellow line - the tender was announced yesterday. Winner shall be announced by the end of July.









Probably by the end of 2018 we should see whole segment between Kaunas and Marijampolė as 2x2 motorway.

Unfortunately no photos of a segment which is being reconstructed at the moment. Nobody posted recent pics in Lithuanian forum.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Unfortunately no photos of a segment which is being reconstructed at the moment. Nobody posted recent pics in Lithuanian forum.


The most interesting part will be, when the traffic will shift to 2+2, and main works will be finnished 

I can't wait to see other segments under construction


----------



## PovilD

OulaL said:


> Those in your picture number 3.
> 
> What is the speed limit for exiting traffic? The adjacent road connects with the exit ramp quite soon, but that might not be obvious for the motorist exiting the motorway.
> 
> After that crossroad the "exit ramp" practically isn't an exit ramp anymore, but an ordinary road that may have non-motorway vehicles such as tractors on it.


Well, the planned speed near this junction will be 90 km/h, the motorway will end near this junction. For exiting traffic, the speed limit will be reduced to 50 km/h. Plus, there will be a warning sign for a sideroad ahead. Because the reconstruction is planned for about 10 years, my guess is that the planned sharp junctions are from old project, when no one saw the problem from the sharpness of the exit ramp. Newly-form junctions from Marijampolė-Polish border stretch should have smoother ramps.


----------



## Xmaster

eucitizen said:


> Are there plans to make the enlargement to motoeway standards from Marijampolė to the border with Poland?


The answer is yes. Currently technical project is being prepared as well as procedures for purchase of necessary land plots.


----------



## Xmaster

Great news - another contract signed for Via Baltica segment between Kaunas and Marijampolė! :cheers:

It's the contract for reconstructing a 12 km segment between 23.4 - 35.4 km to 2x2 motorway standard road. Estimate for a project is 36.9 mEUR, deadline - November 2018.

Currently another segment between 45.15 - 56.83 km is under construction. Segment between 35.4 - 45.15 was finished on September.

This means, that by the end of 2018 whole Kaunas - Marijampolė segment will be 2x2 road, from which 33.4 km will be a motorway standard road.


----------



## PovilD

More planned grade-separated sections (apart from Kaunas-PL border), most of them will be Category I roads with maximum speed 120 km/h:


Vilnius:
Galvės g. - Trakai (Category I road)
Grigiškės - Savanorių pr./Galvės g. junction (?). Planned as expresway (120 km/h) near Grigiškės. Have characteristics of good expresway up to Vilnius. Slip roads reconstruction is planned.


Kaunas:
New road, connecting A1, with A6 from Petrašiūnai junction to Ramučiai/Karmėlava. New industrial/commercial zone is developing nearby. It's called the Free Economic Zone of Kaunas 
(proposed) New bypass of Kaunas. New route will go through vicinity of Biruliškės, Lapės, Domeikava and Žemaitkiemis (Giraitė).
Upgrading current 2x2 road (_Islandijos plentas_) to 2x3 expressway standards. Upgrading A1 section near Giraitė to motorway (130 km/h) standards, keeping the same profile.


Klaipėda:
Reconstruction of current 2+2 road to Palanga, between roads 168 and 2253. Planned as expressway. Might get expressway status up to junction A11 near Palanga. Section between 2253 and A11 has most needed characteristics for a good expressway. Only minor improvements are needed.
Klaipėda Eastern Bypass (reconstruction of current 141 to Category I (expressway) standards)
Klaipėda Southern Bypass - new road south of Klaipėda with expressway standards.
 Better connectivity with Klaipėda suburbs and the seaport is needed.


Šiauliai (region):
Extension of expressway Šiauliai - Radviliškis up to Šeduva (junction with 144 road).
A18 road (Northeastern bypass of Šiauliai, stretch between A9 and A12). Planned as Category II road (profile 1+1), but will have grade-seperated junctions only.


----------



## Xmaster

I have found my post about 2017 and decided to check if all mentioned important projects came into life. Below in bold I have marked my comments: 



Xmaster said:


> ...
> 
> *Main events for 2017*
> 
> In July 10 km of new motorway shall be opened in A5 road Kaunas-Marijampolė, segment from 35,40 to 45,15 km. *DONE*
> A tender for 2x2 motorway construction works in A5 road Kaunas-Marijampolė shall be announced. Segment from 45,15 iki 56,83 km. *DONE*
> Works shall start on A17 road, bypass of Panevėžys, segment from 0 to 10,53 km. ~2 km segment will be reconstructed from single to dual carriageway, the rest to 2+1 configuration road. *WORKS IN PROGRESS*
> On September construction works on A1 road Vilnius-Kaunas in Grigiškės town shall be finished. This will also mean, that the last 1 level U-turn in Vilnius-Kaunas segment will be removed and the road safety will meet high standards.
> I believe more news about other works will come in Q1 2017. *FINISHED IN NOVEMBER*
> Have a great New Years Eve guys! Was pleasure to communicate with you in 2016 and hope more great projects and pictures to be discussed in 2017


Whats more - contract signed for VIA Baltica Kaunas -Marijampolė for reconstructing a 12 km segment between 23.4 - 35.4 km to 2x2 motorway standard road.

There are still no articles from Lithuanian road administration about main projects for 2018, but it is known, that main projects are:
- Finishing A5 Via Baltica reconstruction between Kaunas and Marijampole to have full segment of 2x2 road, from which 33 km will be motorway standard road.
- Finishing first segment on Via Baltica Panevezys bypass reconstruction from 1x1 to 2+1 road and starting the second part reconstruction also to 2+1. 

Let's hope we will hear more updates about preparation works for reconstructing Via Baltica segment Marijampole - Lithuania/Polish border to 2x2 motorway. Also A14 road 5 km segment reconstruction to 2x2, 2x2 expressway reconstruction on A9 road From Šeduva to Radviliškis.

So have a nice 2018 everyone!


----------



## PovilD

*VILNIUS
*
There are actual plans to expand current road section of Galvės gatvė to 2+2 profile. Plan covers about half of the planned Vilnius-Trakai expressway. Route: https://goo.gl/maps/qZqXMgpFLQH2
Good news that 2+2 is planned up to junction with Savanorių pr. 

Source (Lithuanian only):
http://www.vilnius.lt/index.php?507118504
http://www.vilnius.lt/index.php?3013581481
Detailed info in PDF documents


----------



## PovilD

Although there is no text announcement about planned works in Lithuanian roads on 2018 yet, LAKD published a map of road sections where works will take place  https://gis.eismoinfo.lt/webappbuilder/apps/19/

As this map has Lithuanian version only, I will mention the most important works:

*A1:* Reconstruction of slip roads on the section Kaunas - Vilnius. Acceleration/deceleration lanes are too short for safe 130 km/h traffic and needs reconstruction. Remaining one-level pedestrian crossings will be abolished. Most of the bus stations will be separated from main traffic flow. Electronic variable speed limit signage is also planned. 

*A2:* Implementation of electronic speed limit signs near U-turns. All U-turns in this road will be monitored, that if vehicle is taking an U-turn, speed for main traffic will be reduced by e.g. 20 km/h. Some U-turns near Panevėžys already have this kind of system.

*A4:* Reconstruction of three-way intersection near Druskininkai to roundabout 

*A5:* Motorway construction of remaining sections between Kaunas and Marijampolė  Works between Mauručiai and Gudeliai should start this year  Works in Marijampolė region already takes place 

*A11:* Reconstruction of Kretingos gatvė in Palanga  This street is the main street that is used for entrance to seaside resort Palanga 

*A17:* Reconstruction of road profile to 2+1. Finnishing the works between roads A8 and A9 (southern section). Starting the works between A9 and A10 (northern section)


----------



## PovilD

PovilD said:


> *A2:* Implementation of electronic speed limit signs near U-turns. All U-turns in this road will be monitored, that if vehicle is taking an U-turn, speed for main traffic will be reduced by e.g. 20 km/h. Some U-turns near Panevėžys already have this kind of system.


This video shows how this system works in practice  The junction shown here connects A2 highway with 3011 road. This system allows motorway speeds through very substandard road sections.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsRvAIoLd-s


----------



## PovilD

Check it out at eismoinfo.lt. Reconstruction works of A5 road near Veiveriai has started  We should have Lithuania's third motorway section Kaunas - Marijampolė by 2019. Third section after Kaunas - Klaipėda and Vilnius - Panevėžys  Then we will focus on works of motorway, connecting Marijampolė with Polish future expressway S61  Completion of Via Baltica until S8 will make Lithuanian motorway/dual-carriegeway network connected with the main European network by then


----------



## eucitizen

Is there a sense to make a motorway from Kaunas to Latvia through the via Baltica?


----------



## PovilD

eucitizen said:


> Is there a sense to make a motorway from Kaunas to Latvia through the via Baltica?


Currently 2+1 type road is the most efficient. We plan to convert whole Via Baltica north of Kaunas (A8, A17 and A10 roads) to 2+1. Works in A17 road (Panevėžys bypass) already take place. I know that also Estonians are planning to do the same thing in their Via Baltica section (road 4). I don't know anything about Latvia.

I think is good idea to have quiet, low AADT 130 km/h motorway not up to Riga but all the way to Tallinn. Finns could have really cool alternative road to Western Europe  E.g. But for now, we must finnish important connections near bigger cities with higher average traffic than Kaunas - Riga section.


----------



## Xmaster

Some visual update on Kaunas-Marijampole motorway construction project.

Thanks Grybas and Transpondster from miestai. net forum (c) goes for them


----------



## ArtManDoo

Anyone to know, where to find traffic counting data for roads in Lithuania?


----------



## makaveli6

PovilD said:


> I don't know anything about Latvia.


There is an ongoing study about converting Via Baltica to 2+1 in Latvia. Bauska-Riga-Lilaste section is even planned as motorway, but that might only happen after completion of Ķekava bypass.


----------



## Pansori

ArtManDoo said:


> Anyone to know, where to find traffic counting data for roads in Lithuania?


Here's the list (in Lithuanian): http://lakd.lrv.lt/lt/atviri-duomen...ines-reiksmes-keliuose-duomenys-2016-m?page=1

And the map (2016 data)









Trucks


----------



## Xmaster

Pansori said:


> Here's the list (in Lithuanian): http://lakd.lrv.lt/lt/atviri-duomen...ines-reiksmes-keliuose-duomenys-2016-m?page=1
> 
> ...


Here you can find with data of 2017: http://lakd.lrv.lt/lt/veiklos-srity...tinis-metinis-paros-eismo-intensyvumas-2017-m


----------



## ArtManDoo

Thanks!


----------



## daroslav

PovilD said:


> Currently 2+1 type road is the most efficient. We plan to convert whole Via Baltica north of Kaunas (A8, A17 and A10 roads) to 2+1. Works in A17 road (Panevėžys bypass) already take place. I know that also Estonians are planning to do the same thing in their Via Baltica section (road 4). I don't know anything about Latvia.
> 
> I think is good idea to have quiet, low AADT 130 km/h motorway not up to Riga but all the way to Tallinn. Finns could have really cool alternative road to Western Europe  E.g. But for now, we must finnish important connections near bigger cities with higher average traffic than Kaunas - Riga section.


When Poland finihh their part of Via Baltica in 2x2, the Traffic will grow on this direction.


----------



## Losbp

Some pictures I took along the way from Latvian border to Panevėžys and Vilnius

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Panevėžys

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

Entering A2

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp

Entering Vilnius and through Vilniaus vakarinis aplinkkelis

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Lithuanian Roads - E67 to A2 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## MichiH

Both are standard terms of my job. Security and safety are different but both have the same translation in German ("Sicherheit"). I've not torturing Google but was misled by the usage of the terms in my business.

It seems to be a common issue, see safety article:



> Discussions of safety often include mention of related terms. Security is such a term. With time the definitions between these two have often become interchanged, equated, and frequently appear juxtaposed in the same sentence. Readers unfortunately are left to conclude whether they comprise a redundancy. This confuses the uniqueness that should be reserved for each by itself. When seen as unique, as we intend here, each term will assume its rightful place in influencing and being influenced by the other.


Sorry for OT.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> I've not been torturing Google but was misled by the usage of the terms in my business.


"A sense of security" is a phrase with a meaning very like the German compound word "Gemutlichkeit" and it describes a feeling.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> "A sense of security" is a phrase with a meaning very like the German compound word "Gemutlichkeit" and it describes a feeling.


Yes, I just took the word instead of the phrase. But you mean "Sicherheitsgefühl" (feeling) not "Gemütlichkeit" which means sociability 

But it's getting more and more OT now


----------



## sponge_bob

"A false sense of security" is when you think a road is safer than it really is, eg a 2+2 with at grade junctions (or median crossings) is not as safe as a motorway with nothing at grade and full carriageway separation. 

I am merely continually amazed that 5m people live in a corner of Europe (along with another 5m Finns) and that there is no 2+2 road of any kind being built on their only land corridor in and out. In this day and age and all.


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> Probably not. I'm personally not a huge fan of rural 2x2 roads without grade-seperation. It creates a false sense of security of a much safer road than it actually is which in turn makes them less safe. The older 2x2 highways in Estonia without (or limited) grade-separation don't have a very good safety record.


How is a non grade separated 2x2 less safe than non grade separated 1+2?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ This is all just a theory since I don't have any conrete evidence to back this up. Anyways, I believe that drivers tend to view all divided 2x2 roads as safe as motorways or at least grade-separated 2x2 roads. This affects their speed and driving style in general and is probably more in line with how they'd drive on motorways. However, since there are at-grade junctions, perhaps bus stops, direct access to adjacent lots etc, the actual dangers are much more similar to a regular 1x2 road. This makes drivers less able to react when dangerous events occur at those places. 

For example, there is a temporary traffic-light intersection on a 2x2 section of Tallinn bypass. Although there's a speed limit of 70 km/h, several signs warning about traffic lights etc, there have been several accidents at that intersection in just a few years. 

2+1 doesn't really feel like a motorway since you are constantly going from 2 lanes to 1 and vice-versa. You also have to plan overtakes since there isn't limited space for that. 



sponge_bob said:


> I am merely continually amazed that 5m people live in a corner of Europe (along with another 5m Finns) and that there is no 2+2 road of any kind being built on their only land corridor in and out. In this day and age and all.


The really isn't that much passenger traffic on Via Baltica, at least as far North as Estonia. Driving from Finland to Germany, let's say, is a really long way and doesn't make much sense unless you are going on a long Eurotrip. 

Building a motorway or 2x2 just for the sake of having more lanes wouldn't really change that much for a lot of money. All Baltic states are flat so the roads are pretty straight and you can drive easily at least 90 km/h through all of them. It's not like the Balkans where expanding the motorway network decreased travel times several fold since the old roads were winding through the mountains. I do agree, however, that having a motorway is very important psychologically in connecting places but that alone isn't enough. 

What happens with freight traffic also depends a lot on EU wide transportation policies and how to meet CO2 targets. Transporting goods 2,000 km mostly by truck is probably something that will have to change at some point.


----------



## sponge_bob

Rebasepoiss said:


> What happens with freight traffic also depends a lot on EU wide transportation policies and how to meet CO2 targets. Transporting goods 2,000 km mostly by truck is probably something that will have to change at some point.


The southern parts of the Via Baltica within Lithuania have a very high HGV % by any standards anywhere. My opinion is that we will see steady electrification or hybridisation of these HGVs from the 2020s and there will be almost no diesel suckers by 2040.

I do think a lot of air traffic will transfer to long distance buses too. Buses (city to city) compete well if the bus journey is 3-4 hours at most. Sub 3 hours they become very compelling owing to frequency.

I don't think HGVs will go away at all and I think only 20-30% of movements will transfer to rail in the end....no matter how many €squillions are invested in HSR.

So it is an each way bet that a 2+2 Via Baltica is needed from north of Riga to Warsaw to my mind anyway. Sooner not later.


----------



## Pansori

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ This is all just a theory since I don't have any conrete evidence to back this up. Anyways, I believe that drivers tend to view all divided 2x2 roads as safe as motorways or at least grade-separated 2x2 roads. This affects their speed and driving style in general and is probably more in line with how they'd drive on motorways. However, since there are at-grade junctions, perhaps bus stops, direct access to adjacent lots etc, the actual dangers are much more similar to a regular 1x2 road. This makes drivers less able to react when dangerous events occur at those places.
> 
> For example, there is a temporary traffic-light intersection on a 2x2 section of Tallinn bypass. Although there's a speed limit of 70 km/h, several signs warning about traffic lights etc, there have been several accidents at that intersection in just a few years.
> 
> 2+1 doesn't really feel like a motorway since you are constantly going from 2 lanes to 1 and vice-versa. You also have to plan overtakes since there isn't limited space for that.
> 
> 
> The really isn't that much passenger traffic on Via Baltica, at least as far North as Estonia. Driving from Finland to Germany, let's say, is a really long way and doesn't make much sense unless you are going on a long Eurotrip.
> 
> Building a motorway or 2x2 just for the sake of having more lanes wouldn't really change that much for a lot of money. All Baltic states are flat so the roads are pretty straight and you can drive easily at least 90 km/h through all of them. It's not like the Balkans where expanding the motorway network decreased travel times several fold since the old roads were winding through the mountains. I do agree, however, that having a motorway is very important psychologically in connecting places but that alone isn't enough.
> 
> What happens with freight traffic also depends a lot on EU wide transportation policies and how to meet CO2 targets. Transporting goods 2,000 km mostly by truck is probably something that will have to change at some point.


This is an interesting theory but I definitely cannot associate it with my own experience driving on both types of roads. To the contrary, a dangerous Latvian driver nearly crashed into me trying to overtake me at very high speed near the end of the "2" section in 2+1 road near Penevezys. I suppose this is a common issue with such roads.
Continuous fast driving on 2+2 can be completely solved by using average sector speed cameras. In fact it already solved the speeding issue on a number of dangerous roads in Lithuania.


----------



## PovilD

I think 2x2 is not always the case that you will feel that you drive on the motorway. Maybe it's a case with Estonia when apparent look of Soviet 2x2 section and newly-built limited access 2x2 section is minimal (though I never drove Tallinn-Tartu yet) A6 2x2 between Karmėlava and Jonava feels completely different than 2x2 Kaunas-Klaipėda or Kaunas-Vilnius. Lots of one-level junctions, even traffic lights in the background makes you feel that you drive on regular 2x2 with lots of 70 km/h and not on Kaunas-Vilnius, e. g. Kaunas-Marijampolė 2x2 creates much bigger feel that you drive on Kaunas-Klaipėda type road despite green signage.


----------



## Hasper

> The older 2x2 highways in Estonia without (or limited) grade-separation don't have a very good safety record.


 It depends. According to the official statistics by the Estonian road administration, old 2+2 roads have ~2-2.5 less deaths or accidents comparing to a standard 1x2 road with same AADT. This is due to the fact that you allow safe overtaking and eliminate head on collisions. On the other hand a full blown motorway would make this reduction ~3-4 times.
So it is still safer than your standard road. The main hazard on such roads in Estonia comes not from same level junctions (majority of them serve too little traffic and are done with U-turns and acceleration lanes), but from the lack of infrastructure for pedestrians and bicyclists. As speeds tend to be higher, the probability of death for that group of people is very high.



> This is all just a theory since I don't have any conrete evidence to back this up. Anyways, I believe that drivers tend to view all divided 2x2 roads as safe as motorways or at least grade-separated 2x2 roads. This affects their speed and driving style in general and is probably more in line with how they'd drive on motorways.


 It is actually a proven fact. The same applies to any kind of road after reconstruction. It is seen as more safe, even with no real safety improvements. Just look at a huge spike in number of traffic accidents in early 2000s in Estonia, when main roads started to get massively repaved with EU financing.


----------



## Pansori

PovilD said:


> I think 2x2 is not always the case that you will feel that you drive on the motorway. Maybe it's a case with Estonia when apparent look of Soviet 2x2 section and newly-built limited access 2x2 section is minimal (though I never drove Tallinn-Tartu yet) A6 2x2 between Karmėlava and Jonava feels completely different than 2x2 Kaunas-Klaipėda or Kaunas-Vilnius. Lots of one-level junctions, even traffic lights in the background makes you feel that you drive on regular 2x2 with lots of 70 km/h and not on Kaunas-Vilnius, e. g. Kaunas-Marijampolė 2x2 creates much bigger feel that you drive on Kaunas-Klaipėda type road despite green signage.


I would agree. Driving on Lithuanian A14, for instance, feels nothing like driving on A1, A2, A4 (Kaunas-Marijampole) or A9 (Radviliskis-Siauliai). It feels 'slow' and you won't feel comfortable going faster than 100km/h on that road. It's good for capacity though. Much more so than 1+2.


----------



## PovilD

Hasper said:


> The main hazard on such roads in Estonia comes not from same level junctions (majority of them serve too little traffic and are done with U-turns and acceleration lanes), but from the lack of infrastructure for pedestrians and bicyclists. As speeds tend to be higher, the probability of death for that group of people is very high.


I think that's also applicable to Lithuania too. Same level junctions on our 2x2 don't get too much attention due to little traffic while pedestrian infrastructure at least gets it more. Now we are refurbishing A1 Vilnius-Kaunas, eliminating lots of bus stops from the side of the road and one level pedestrian crossings on 2x2. I hope this trend doesn't stop just on Vilnius-Kaunas, but will continue on other sections of A1 and A2.

In Lithuania, newly built or reconstructed bus stops on motorways and expressways must be seperated from the main road. They must be built on the slip road or on the seperated lot near the roadside (functioning more as a slip road rather than a little bit seperated bus stop like in Estonia or even Poland), though there will be three such unseperated bus stops left on Vilnius-Kaunas: Karčiupis, Lazdėnai and very likely - Dėdeliškės (near Vilnius). At least they have/will have proper pedestrian infrastructure (underpass). Lazdėnai and Karčiupis already have such infrastructure while Dėdeliškės is only planning/soon under construction. Petrašiūnai bus stop will be renovated later with pedestrian overpass, additionally with reconstruction of the Petrašiūnai junction (by building additional slip roads).


----------



## PovilD

There are news about Šilutės pl. - Baltijos pr. roundabout in Klaipėda. Baltijos pr. by far is one of the most important urban city streets for transit traffic in Lithuania. It connects international ferry terminal (ferries mostly to Southern Sweden (Karlshamn, Treleborg) and I think there are still services to Kiel and even Sassnitz) + touristy Curonian Spit is accessed by this street from most of Lithuania, including most important cities of Kaunas and Vilnius.

I translated some most important parts. Visualisation picture is on the article.
https://www.15min.lt/gazas/naujiena/gatve/sudetinga-klaipedos-sankryza-sulauks-milijonines-injekcijos-221-1221936
*Works will start next year on this challenging junction*


> The city council on Thursday approved a draft cooperation agreement between Klaipeda municipality and Lithuanian Road Administration. The two-stage reconstruction is estimated to require 36 million euros. *Construction should start next year.*
> /.../
> The works will be divided into two stages. During the first stage, there will be reconstruction of the junction itself [my addition: by building new adjacent viaducts over roundabout in the southwest-northeast direction] with left turn connection to Dubysos gatvė. The second part of the project will include in the land plot owned by the Road Administration. During this project, a viaduct, at 306 km of the national road A1 Vilnius-Kaunas-Klaipėda, over the railway is planned to be renovated. U-turn under the viaduct will be built. The viaduct itself will be slightly widened for better traffic flow. The Road Administration is committing to financing the second part of the project.


There are also plans to make similar grade-separated junctions with Taikos pr. and there are some chances of building underpass bellow Minijos g. to the ferry terminal.


----------



## naujininkai

306.21 *km* viaduct? All the way from Vilnius to Klaipėda... :lol:


----------



## PovilD

naujininkai said:


> 306.21 *km* viaduct? All the way from Vilnius to Klaipėda... :lol:


I missed to fix what Google Translate translated to me :lol: Thank you for spotting the mistake


----------



## PovilD

A14 2+2 under construction has implemented improved signage layout in Lithuania.

Additionally, overhead signage was added near every exit. I don't have photos, but it look something like this (altough design is different):








Overhead signage is simplified on exit lane: no unnecesary directions signs pointing at far away localities forward when the more important direction is an exit, something that is often used throrough Europe except few countries like Poland, Italy, Estonia, etc.

This layout of signage should be implemented on Vilnius-Kaunas highway and likely on Marijampolė-Polish border motorway section.

In my opinion, is the best layout you can achieve with current signage implementation standards: 1) advance sign 500 m from junction (motorways - additionally 1000 m) 2) overhead sign on the start of exit lane 3) direction sign on the end of exit lane.


----------



## WojteDz

Could someone please add a map with all roads having 2+2 in Lithuania?


----------



## naujininkai

Didn't find any, so I made it myself:










Short dashes - construction works (only A14)
Long dashes - planned
Blue - expressway
Green - highway
Black - dual carriageway


----------



## Xmaster

naujininkai said:


> Didn't find any, so I made it myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short dashes - construction works (only A14)
> Long dashes - planned
> Blue - highway
> Green - expressway


Short note - Blue means expressway. 
Note: Highway could also be named 1+1 profile road.


----------



## MichiH

^^ And full black line without dashes?


----------



## Xmaster

MichiH said:


> ^^ And full black line without dashes?


It is dual carriageway


----------



## PovilD

It's simply a dual carriageway that might have motorway/expressway characteristics but don't have any expressway or motorway signs on it. Many of them are not access controlled.

Something similar to Polish dual carriegeways that some of them may fulfill characteristics of expressway but don't have any expressway signs.


----------



## Pansori

naujininkai said:


> Didn't find any, so I made it myself:
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/tTVV0gvD/Lt-roads.png
> 
> Short dashes - construction works (only A14)
> Long dashes - planned
> Blue - highway
> Green - expressway[/QUOTE]
> 
> I don't think the remaining route of A19/106 Vilnius Southern bypass from current 2x2 to the A3 is planned as a dual carriageway. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PovilD

Pansori said:


> I don't think the remaining route of A19/106 Vilnius Southern bypass from current 2x2 to the A3 is planned as a dual carriageway. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Most likely it will be grade-separated 2+1 along with planned Šiauliai bypass that probably both will be finished somewhere in the 2030s.


----------



## naujininkai

Pansori said:


> I don't think the remaining route of A19/106 Vilnius Southern bypass from current 2x2 to the A3 is planned as a dual carriageway. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I honestly thought that if A19 started as 2 + 2, it would continue till A3. After a little bit of research, I found that the road will only be 1 + 1. Thanks for pointing that out.




> Most likely it will be grade-separated 2+1 along with planned Šiauliai bypass that probably both will be finished somewhere in the 2030s.


Šiauliai bupass will be 1+1, according to drawings in "VALSTYBINĖ TERITORIJŲ PLANAVIMO IR STATYBOS INSPEKCIJA" site: https://map.tpdris.lt/tpdris-gis/index.jsp?action=tpdrisPortal


----------



## PovilD

naujininkai said:


> I honestly thought that if A19 started as 2 + 2, it would continue till A3. After a little bit of research, I found that the road will only be 1 + 1. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Šiauliai bupass will be 1+1, according to drawings in "VALSTYBINĖ TERITORIJŲ PLANAVIMO IR STATYBOS INSPEKCIJA" site: https://map.tpdris.lt/tpdris-gis/index.jsp?action=tpdrisPortal


I remember reading somewhere that new A19 road will be 2+1 (but maybe I'm wrong), but about Šiauliai bypass you are right, currently there were only talks about grade-separated 1+1, unless they will change the profile in the future. 2+1 seems to be safer than 1+1 so why not.


----------



## bleetz

*Lithuania to undertake €300m reconstruction of Via Baltica motorway*



> Lithuania's Road Administration preparing to reconstruct a 40-kilometre section of the Via Baltica motorway between the town of Marijampolė and the Polish border. The total worth of the works is estimated at 300 million euros.
> 
> The reconstruction works will begin in 2021 after all land buying procedures are finalised and contractors are selected, according to Vitalijus Andrejevas, the head of the Road Administration. The reconstruction is expected to be completed by the end of 2025.
> 
> The Ministry of Transport and Communication is to submit a special plan for the reconstruction of the 40-km Via Baltica section and will also ask to start the land takeover procedure.
> 
> “Once the government approves the special plan, we will issue a call for tenders to design a technical project and the preparation of the project for such a long section could take up to 18 months. But at the same time, we will carry out the procedure of taking land for public needs,” Andrejevas told BNS.
> 
> He says that the government will have to nationalize 745 land properties or parts of them. The sum of compensation to be paid to the existing owners is yet to be determined.
> 
> The reconstruction is estimated to cost around 300 million euros, Andrejevas says, but the final sum can vary.
> 
> The international four-lane motorway Via Baltica will connect Tallinn, Riga, Kaunas and Warsaw. Its total length in Lithuania will measure 274 km.


https://www.lrt.lt/en/news-in-engli...5gakQ2kolS_exlC__mmeQNnvJfO4-qMxiq2Y7nmynWJPg


If Lithuania could only build ONE road in the country since the 90s, this should have been it. It will be over 30 years late as far as I am concerned. But better late than never.


----------



## bleetz

Also, seemingly every article about roads and railways has to be written by someone who has no clue about roads and railways. Via Baltica is not a 'four lane motorway', as far as I know, only the Kaunas - Polish border section will officially be a 'four lane motorway' (it will probably be of worse quality and follow lower standards than many Polish expressways but that's a separate topic). There might be some smaller sections too like the bit of Via Baltica that matches the Kaunas - Klaipeda motorway. But most of the road will not be a 'four lane motorway', large parts of it won't even be 'four lane'.


----------



## sponge_bob

bleetz said:


> Also, seemingly every article about roads and railways has to be written by someone who has no clue about roads and railways. Via Baltica is not a 'four lane motorway', as far as I know, only the Kaunas - Polish border section will officially be a 'four lane motorway' (it will probably be of worse quality and follow lower standards than many Polish expressways but that's a separate topic).


Estonia has no interest in building any form of 2+2 on the Via Baltica and traffic levels north of Riga make a 2+2 marginal in northern Latvia. Only Lithuania seems to build 2+2 but it has quite a few variants of 2+2 from full motorway to mehhhHHh. From Riga to Tallinn the most that can really be hoped for is an online 2+2 on the existing alignment (mainly), motorway my ass. 

What that clown of a journalist did not say was whether the road north of the Polish border will be an online improvement or an offline one. If offline I am very hopeful that Lithuania will build it at least to a Polish S road standard.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think it was always planned to have a new alignment. Reconstruction implies something different. Well, the "route" will be reconstruction but not the "road". It's possible that plans have changed though.


----------



## bleetz

I would guess that the road between Marijampole and Kalvarija will be expanded while the rest will be newly built. This is just an uneducated guess though based on geometry. They did tell the petrol station owners in the Kalvarija - border section to pack up and the amount of land they are planning to purchase seems significant. Either way, I am expecting the final product to be similar in quality to the recently-opened motorway between Kaunas ring road and Marijampole (that one was expanded next to the existing road). It is a decent road, marginally worse than good Polish expressways in terms of build quality and with worse signage but comparable otherwise (does not touch Polish motorways though obviously).


----------



## bleetz

sponge_bob said:


> Only Lithuania seems to build 2+2 but it has quite a few variants of 2+2 from full motorway to mehhhHHh.


As far as I know, there are no plans to build 2+2 form the A8/A1 junction (north of Kaunas) north. They seem to be messing around with some awful 2+1 setups near Panevezys but that's about it. My knowledge might be out of date though.


----------



## PovilD

As far as I follow the news and other info, the project shouldn't be as 'bad' as Marijampolė-Kaunas section which is substandard in comparison with Polish newly-built expressways.

Firstly, gas stations ant other rest areas won't get their own direct access to motorway in the whole section between Marijampolė and Polish border, since junctions must be at least 5 km apart from each other. Such rest areas shouldn't be element of the motorway, since, for example, I didn't saw small services in the middle of newly-built expressways in Poland, unless it's near the junction.

Secondly, junctions will be differently built than Kaunas-Marijampolė section with smoother turns. Junctions itself will resemble diamond (diamond junction).

I think it will be similar to newly built Polish expressways. At worst, it will be something in between of Polish expressways and Marijampolė-Kaunas motorway.

Marijampolė-Kaunas motorway project, I think, is more than 10 years old. Back then, comfort zone of how the roads should look and the standards where different, ex-USSR style 2+2 with at grade junctions, short exit/entrance lanes, and U-turns were under construction at some places.

Now the times have change, people know better and expect full Western standards, at least on average.

Interestingly enough, there is a chance that Lithuania will keep building motorways after the A5 motorway will be completed. There is a chance that A8 and A10 will be a motorway, since I heard talks that 2+1 is unsuitable and 2+2 is better option.

Marijampolė-Kalvarija section will be expanded from 1+1 to 2+2 since it is already a bypass, no larger settlements nearby. Kalvarija-Polish border will be built on the new alignment.


----------



## sponge_bob

PovilD said:


> There is a chance that A8 and A10 will be a motorway, since I heard talks that 2+1 is unsuitable and 2+2 is better option.


Thank God somebody in the Baltics is waking up to this. I've gotten enough abuse from some ...Bleetz for example.... for pushing for a proper 2+2 spine up the middle of the Baltics instead of 2+1. You could, I suppose, put up with 2+1 on what is otherwise a half profile motorway alignment in the short term. 

Now if only the Latvians will cop themselves on as well then maybe Estonia will eventually see the light. 2+1 should have no place on busy long distance roads with lots of freight.


----------



## Pansori

sponge_bob said:


> Thank God somebody in the Baltics is waking up to this. I've gotten enough abuse from some ...Bleetz for example.... for pushing for a proper 2+2 spine up the middle of the Baltics instead of 2+1. You could, I suppose, put up with 2+1 on what is otherwise a half profile motorway alignment in the short term.
> 
> Now if only the Latvians will cop themselves on as well then maybe Estonia will eventually see the light. 2+1 should have no place on busy long distance roads with lots of freight.


I wouldn't hurry with that just yet. It seems as of now at least that Rail Baltica is going ahead after decades of rubbish talk and vague promises. Tenders are getting announced and station designs are starting to surface. It looks like it might actually happen. This means it will take away a significant amount of road traffic along the route. Passenger buses (which should be banned on the RB route and elsewhere where possible), private car traffic and freight will find itself using the railway instead big time. And railway capacity to carry people and freight on a dual track electrified HS railway is pretty much unlimited (unless you're in China or India). 
In this light a motorway or even a simpler 2x2 roed North of Kaunas might become a subject of a very serious scrutiny. Not saying this won't or should't happen but Rail Baltica might bring in a new argument while evaluating such a possibility.


----------



## sponge_bob

I personally _don't believe that Rail Baltica will have that effect_, HSR is expensive to build and expensive to use. It will not take over bus traffic which tends to be price sensitive and will not take over freight which is time sensitive. 

My argument was that the 1+1 alignments on old 'USSR' roads were so wide, and so few houses are built along them, that a 2+2 could easily be built inside the existing 1+1 corridors in much of the baltics. It would be a 100kph 2+2 at best but really any form of 2+2 is usually safer and better than a 1+1 or 2+1 

It would be better to build an entirely new alignment, to minimum Polish Expressway standard, capable of sustaining 120kph operation. But I fear Rail Baltica will swallow the transportation budgets in the Baltics for many years from now and that heavy operational subvention will continue until the 2040s, minimum. 

French railways alone ended up with a debt of €50bn after building their TGV lines and that debt is steadily rising since. It costs minimum €75 to get from Paris to Lyon on a TGV , off peak single, 450km trip. Roughly Kaunas to Warsaw distance.


----------



## Pansori

sponge_bob said:


> It costs minimum €75 to get from Paris to Lyon on a TGV , off peak single, 450km trip. Roughly Kaunas to Warsaw distance.


Lots of Paris-Lyon TGV tickets €48. And if you look A bit more you can get them for as little as €38.


----------



## sponge_bob

Rail prices will be prohibitive for most people. The Bus will still be highly competitive on price. I can still get a bus from Paris to London for €20, long after the TGV line was built between Paris and London.


----------



## bleetz

Rail Baltica will halve the travel times when compared to bus journeys (from 8 to 4 hours for the Vilnius-Warsaw route and from 4 to 2 hours for the Vilnius Riga route). Trains are also much more reliable and comfortable (comfortable enough for people to be able to work throughout the trip with no excuses) and so buses don't really have a chance to compete with Rail Baltica for business passengers or people that value time. Even currently nobody who is traveling for business to these cities (and plenty people are) would consider a bus journey, they all take planes that are the only real competition to the new line. Door to door a plane journey will probably take a similar amount of time as Rail Baltica and, given that planes are likely to face increased taxes for environmental reasons in upcoming years, Rail Baltica will be the preferred option for many despite being more expensive than buses and comparably-priced to planes.


----------



## sponge_bob

High speed rail displaces air travel for sure but only one trainload a day fly each way Tallinn <> Riga and Riga <> Warsaw. 

https://www.airbaltic.com/about/trave_information/timetable/airbaltic-timetable-winter--2019.pdf

The fact is that much travel is more PRICE sensitive than TIME sensitive. Bus times on the Baltic corridor will drop hugely even if the only majorly improved road is Kaunas to Warsaw and right now I can get a bus from Paris to London ....short notice travel...for €20 single. Sure it takes 6-8 hours but the business is clearly there. 

https://www.busbud.com/en/bus-schedules-results/u09tvm/gcpvj0?outbound_date=2019-11-13&adults=1

I do not see this rail baltica plan as a substitute for an adequate modern high capacity road network, certainly from Riga to Warsaw. You need BOTH.

And I too expect that flying will become more expensive...but buses will go electric as will HGV transportation over the next decade.

Rail Baltica will be the preferred option for some, depending on price. For many the bus will do the trick.


----------



## bleetz

sponge_bob said:


> High speed rail displaces air travel for sure but only one trainload a day fly each way Tallinn <> Riga and Riga <> Warsaw.
> 
> https://www.airbaltic.com/about/trave_information/timetable/airbaltic-timetable-winter--2019.pdf


You are looking at a region that has grown its purchasing power five fold in the last two decades and has space to double it again. I don't believe that the current numbers of business passengers are final, I believe they have more capacity for increase than in most other places in Europe.



> The fact is that much travel is more PRICE sensitive than TIME sensitive. Bus times on the Baltic corridor will drop hugely even if the only majorly improved road is Kaunas to Warsaw and right now I can get a bus from Paris to London ....short notice travel...for €20 single. Sure it takes 6-8 hours but the business is clearly there.
> 
> https://www.busbud.com/en/bus-schedules-results/u09tvm/gcpvj0?outbound_date=2019-11-13&adults=1


I am not denying that there is a business case for buses, of course there is. Like there is a case for cheap, less comfortable cars and there is a case for Porsches. The buses will carry on serving the people that care about the price more than they care about time and comfort and that might well be a very significant part of the total passenger flows. I, however, believe that the number of people that are ready to pay for comfort will be enough to justify the line, especially as salaries grow and purchasing power increases.



> I do not see this rail baltica plan as a substitute for an adequate modern high capacity road network, certainly from Riga to Warsaw. You need BOTH.
> 
> And I too expect that flying will become more expensive...but buses will go electric as will HGV transportation over the next decade.
> 
> Rail Baltica will be the preferred option for some, depending on price. For many the bus will do the trick.


I agree with you that you need both good roads and fast rail lines. You also need a good airport, city public transport and many other things that are extremely expensive so it is all about priorities. AADT to the north of the A8/A1 junction is around 6-7k so not enough to justify massive spending on expansion yet but I can see how it might be needed in the future.


----------



## sponge_bob

You are correct in that all transport modes must be catered for in a balanced way. The problem I see is the insanely high cost of HSR (per km) compared to roads or airports and that the governments sponsoring this HSR feel they must improve the business case for it by interfering with road planning or with airports or indeed with trams and underground urban rail like you pointed out. 

The governments must come out and say that HSR is only a partial substitute for roads and airports, not a magic bullet which will sprinkle pixie dust everywhere it goes. Right now it looks like they bet the farm on it.


----------



## bleetz

Well, the Lithuanian road network has one crucial link missing (the Marijampole - Polish border link) which will get built, the rest is in an OK shape given AADT, so it is not like they are sacrificing major road links for Rail Baltica. One also has to bear in mind the massive political significance of Rail Baltica when analyzing it. It will be deemed as a major success even if it runs on a subsidy (within reason). Currently Baltic Railways are reliant entirely on ex-USSR countries and their freight and those countries naturally use that for political influence. Connecting Baltic States to European railways with a proper link is hence crucial for their national security.

Anyway, we are venturing off topic here.


----------



## sponge_bob

I understand the psychology of it...just not the economics. 🙂


----------



## Xmaster

Ok, back to updates on roads  

Last Saturday I drove A14 road Vilnius - Utena, 5 km long segment which is under construction at the moment (from single carriageway to dual carriageway). I liked the quality of reconstruction. This segment won't get expressway or motorway standard, however all one level crossings are removed, adjacent roads for local traffic, limitation for tractors and bicycles to use 4 lane road and the speed limit will be 110 km/h.

Some pictures for an update:

Direction town Utena bound
Beginning of a segment under construction. Near Raudondvaris town

 1 level crossing has been removed, pedestrian bridge constructed (I'm in a doubt about the color though)

Approaching the junction with road no. 172 to Paberžė town. Viaduct here is still under construction, A14 road will go over road no. 172.

Temporary road

 Viaduct under construction

This will be a connection with road no. 172 coming from Utena to Vilnius

Reconstructed part is still not opened, the traffic goes using left side of the road

Continuing driving Utena bound 1

Continuing driving Utena bound 2

Continuing driving Utena bound 3

Approaching the junction with local road no. 108, Short after it dual carriageway ends and old single concrete surface carriageway continues

A14 road will pass under the road no. 108

*P.S. Do anybody know why I can't put







*


----------



## PovilD

A8 and A10 are relatively uncomfortable. I don't trust that rail will make those roads emptier and more similar to other A-roads, except if there would be much less freight then 2+1 would become more logical option. I don't think that the rail will effect the passenger traffic levels on local scale.

Maybe not a motorway, but A14 style 2+2 with 110 km/h would also be OK on A8 and A10, I think, but we will see what are actual plans for those roads.


----------



## Xmaster

Important contract of reconstructing Liepkalnio - Žirnių street intersection. At the moment it is a total nightmare - simple traffic lights crossing and AADT for it is 65000. You could find traffic jams here whole day.
Current state is way below any standard:


That's how it will look after reconstruction:









Total cost of reconstruction - 31 mEUR, term - 18 months


----------



## sponge_bob

Xmaster said:


> Last Saturday I drove A14 road Vilnius - Utena, 5 km long segment which is under construction at the moment (from single carriageway to dual carriageway). I liked the quality of reconstruction. This segment won't get expressway or motorway standard, however all one level crossings are removed, adjacent roads for local traffic, limitation for tractors and bicycles to use 4 lane road and the speed limit will be 110 km/h.


I assume it is this single road shown here. For non Balts this is a typical 1+1 baltic main road with very few entrances, few buildings alongside much of it and lots of land available alongside. 

This is exactly what I think should be online upgraded to a 2+2 section like the one that Xmaster showed above and a 110kph limit is fine given it has a hard shoulder. How much will this 5km section cost in total???


----------



## Rebasepoiss

sponge_bob said:


> My argument was that the 1+1 alignments on old 'USSR' roads were so wide, and so few houses are built along them, that a 2+2 could easily be built inside the existing 1+1 corridors in much of the baltics. It would be a 100kph 2+2 at best but really any form of 2+2 is usually safer and better than a 1+1 or 2+1


I can't speak for Lithuania but in Estonia main roads have lots of local access roads to farm houses, small towns and villages, bus stops etc which makes upgrading current 1+1 roads to 2x2 quite expensive due to the large number of interchanges, crossings and access roads. 

For example, for the 13km 2x2 upgrade on the Aruvalla-Kose section on T2/E263 finished in 2013 they had to build 20 km of access roads, 3 interchanges, 7 km of walking and cycling roads and two crossings. This is a good example

Via Baltica is a bit more forested along its route but there are still lots of local access roads. That being said, most upgrades on Via Baltica are planned using the current alignment with a few bypasses from larger villages. One of these is the Kernu bypass which is currently under construction.


----------



## PovilD

Rebasepoiss said:


> I can't speak for Lithuania but in Estonia main roads have lots of local access roads to farm houses, small towns and villages, bus stops etc which makes upgrading current 1+1 roads to 2x2 quite expensive due to the large number of interchanges, crossings and access roads.
> 
> For example, for the 13km 2x2 upgrade on the Aruvalla-Kose section on T2/E263 finished in 2013 they had to build 20 km of access roads, 3 interchanges, 7 km of walking and cycling roads and two crossings. This is a good example
> 
> Via Baltica is a bit more forested along its route but there are still lots of local access roads. That being said, most upgrades on Via Baltica are planned using the current alignment with a few bypasses from larger villages. One of these is the Kernu bypass which is currently under construction.


A14 u/c was exactly like that before reconstruction, lots of local access roads to farm houses, etc. but the finished 2+2 won't get full two-way access roads between the junctions like you can expect on regular motorway/expressway but some isolated one-way access roads, between the junctions.

It won't be surprising to see A8 and A10 being built in the similar manner. Some direct local accesses should be demolished, some will be connected by at least one-way access road that starts and ends in the middle of 2+2 away from closest grade seperated junctions. Most important junctions will be grade-seperated.

Something similar was done with A17 while reconstructing it to 2+1. Some accesses was demolished, some grade-seperated junctions were built (interestingly the most important junctions are connected with turboroundabouts while minor junctions have grade-seperation).

In Estonia, imagine T11 (Tallinn bypass 2+2), but with more prominent one-way access roads in the middle of 'nowhere'.


----------



## Bonvin

*Klaipeda - Palanga*

is the renovation work progressing well on the A13 between Klaipeda and Palanga?


----------



## Pansori

sponge_bob said:


> I assume it is this single road shown here. For non Balts this is a typical 1+1 baltic main road with very few entrances, few buildings alongside much of it and lots of land available alongside.
> 
> This is exactly what I think should be online upgraded to a 2+2 section like the one that Xmaster showed above and a 110kph limit is fine given it has a hard shoulder. How much will this 5km section cost in total???


Contract value €19.9 million for a 4km stretch. Works out as almost €5 million per km. I just checked an old thread in this very forum and it seems to be the cost of a cheap motorway in Spain or Poland built on a plain terrain which of course would also apply to Lithuania. So looks like this is actually motorway price.


----------



## Xmaster

...


----------



## GROBIN

Xmaster said:


> Important contract of reconstructing Liepkalnio - Žirnių street intersection. At the moment it is a total nightmare - simple traffic lights crossing and AADT for it is 65000. You could find traffic jams here whole day.
> Current state is way below any standard:
> 
> 
> That's how it will look after reconstruction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total cost of reconstruction - 31 mEUR, term - 18 months


It is more than high time they do this Liepkalnis intersection. However, other intersections should be reconstructed like this (in Gariūnai) or remade partially (Western bypass/Oslo g. which is very dangerous); as well Laisvės pr./Oslo g. on both sides (lots of unnecessary traffic jams and accidents)

Is there any news about A16 Vilnius-Trakai road upgrading, and about A19 Vilnius Southern bypass's Eastern part?


----------



## PovilD

Vilnius-Trakai is expected to be constructed in early 2030s since we will be focusing on Via Baltica and Vilnius-Utena.

Eastern part of A19 between A3 and A15 will probably will be built after 2035.

With such construction dates in many widening projects, better they make current roads look up to date, because as far as I understand, there is their goal to postpone the widening projects for better shape for existing roads. I heard some opinions (not from Road Administration) that right now we have worse roads than Belarus (of course they think that Belarus has "very good roads" in general).

At least Gariūnai interchange should be built sooner than that  Maybe even something will be done with those unsafe intersections before 2030s although I didn't heard any plans.


----------



## Pansori

PovilD said:


> I heard some opinions (not from Road Administration) that right now we have worse roads than Belarus (of course they think that Belarus has "very good roads" in general).


So did I. Somewhere in this forum. I was rather skeptical about such a statement and even now I don't know if it's true because my experience of driving in Belarus is pretty limited. And the experience that I do have suggests that roads in Belarus are a bit of a mixed bag. Some a great, some are a bit shit. They are ok for most part.

However I did quite a lot of driving in pretty much every corner of Lithuania this and last year. There are some good and fairly good roads like most of A1 and A2, A9 Radviliskis-Siauliai, 102 Vilnius-Zarasai etc. However there are many which are in a rather poor shape. Such as A14, A12 and many secondary roads which might have been just about acceptable some time in 1993 but most certainly not in 2019. Oh and still lots and lots of unpaved roads. I really find the 'avoid dirt roads' in Waze rather useful because the risk of hitting an unpaved road in Lithuania is particularly high as soon as you leave the main road.

The reality is that roads in Lithuania are acceptable and not too terrible at best. Only thing that 'saves' us is the fact that some of our neighbours are in an even worse situation. But that is of course not good enough.


----------



## PovilD

Pansori said:


> So did I. Somewhere in this forum. I was rather skeptical about such a statement and even now I don't know if it's true because my experience of driving in Belarus is pretty limited. And the experience that I do have suggests that roads in Belarus are a bit of a mixed bag. Some a great, some are a bit shit. They are ok for most part.
> 
> However I did quite a lot of driving in pretty much every corner of Lithuania this and last year. There are some good and fairly good roads like most of A1 and A2, A9 Radviliskis-Siauliai, 102 Vilnius-Zarasai etc. However there are many which are in a rather poor shape. Such as A14, A12 and many secondary roads which might have been just about acceptable some time in 1993 but most certainly not in 2019. Oh and still lots and lots of unpaved roads. I really find the 'avoid dirt roads' in Waze rather useful because the risk of hitting an unpaved road in Lithuania is particularly high as soon as you leave the main road.
> 
> The reality is that roads in Lithuania are acceptable and not too terrible at best. Only thing that 'saves' us is the fact that some of our neighbours are in an even worse situation. But that is of course not good enough.


There is a plan to have more paved roads per capita or per km in Lithuania than in Sweden in 2035. I have somewhat mixed feelings about this plan since our economy levels are not as good as in Sweden + very bad demographics in those rural areas were the works should take place, but I adore their goal to better maintain existing infrastructure and put less in building new massive projects. It somewhat worked out with Kaunas: there were no new streets built in Kaunas since 2010s, but many streets of existing infrastructure saw renovation and the situation is better although still lots of work has to be done. Same is for Vilnius 

I agree that there is still some demand for paved rural roads in Lithuania: tourism, alternative route, some settlements without paved access, etc.


----------



## tbo_147

Xmaster said:


> Ok, back to updates on roads
> 
> Last Saturday I drove A14 road Vilnius - Utena, 5 km long segment which is under construction at the moment (from single carriageway to dual carriageway). I liked the quality of reconstruction. This segment won't get expressway or motorway standard, however all one level crossings are removed, adjacent roads for local traffic, limitation for tractors and bicycles to use 4 lane road and the speed limit will be 110 km/h.
> 
> Some pictures for an update:
> 
> Direction town Utena bound
> Beginning of a segment under construction. Near Raudondvaris town
> 
> 1 level crossing has been removed, pedestrian bridge constructed (I'm in a doubt about the color though)
> 
> Approaching the junction with road no. 172 to Paberžė town. Viaduct here is still under construction, A14 road will go over road no. 172.
> 
> Temporary road
> 
> Viaduct under construction
> 
> This will be a connection with road no. 172 coming from Utena to Vilnius
> 
> Reconstructed part is still not opened, the traffic goes using left side of the road
> 
> Continuing driving Utena bound 1
> 
> Continuing driving Utena bound 2
> 
> Continuing driving Utena bound 3
> 
> Approaching the junction with local road no. 108, Short after it dual carriageway ends and old single concrete surface carriageway continues
> 
> A14 road will pass under the road no. 108
> 
> *P.S. Do anybody know why I can't put from my own server, where I have uploaded pics? Only I could do the link, but if I paste link to the pic to [IMG] it does not show anything.[/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> How are interchanges of roads 108 and 172 gonna look on a map? In OSM you can only see expansion to 2+2 road.*


----------



## tbo_147

Any plans of replacing railway level crossings near A4 & 128 intersection and A9 near Panevezys? Third one that should be replaced asap with a viaduct is in A15 near Vilnius. For me it's embarrassing that in highways there are level crossings with railroads. Okay, also in Finland there are few of those but not in main highways like vt 1-7.


----------



## MichiH

tbo_147 said:


> How are interchanges of roads 108 and 172 gonna look on a map? In OSM you can only see expansion to 2+2 road.


They will be grade-separated.


----------



## RipleyLV

Do you have any additional road repavement/reconstruction projects for this year planned? 
For example, the Latvian government gave additional 75 mio EUR for roads, which means almost every project that was planned for 2021 will be (well, should be) completed this year to warm up the economy because of the crisis.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Do you have any additional road repavement/reconstruction projects for this year planned?
> For example, the Latvian government gave additional 75 mio EUR for roads, which means almost every project that was planned for 2021 will be (well, should be) completed this year to warm up the economy because of the crisis.


I don't heard about boosts of money for construction. I would be delighted if there is, but I don't know for sure.

As for this year. Main focus is seems to be giving asphalt for gravel roads. Maybe reconstructions of junctions here and there, some main roads will be resurfaced. I don't grasp anything special about this year. Personally, I'm waiting for better times 

I wonder if Giraitė section in A1 will start this year. According to plans, construction should start this year. Baltijos pr.-Minijos g. roundabout reconstruction in Klaipėda should also start this year. I also heard A5 between Marijampolė and Polish border is delayed due to disruptions of implemented quarantine measures, but this disruption doesn't include closed Polish border.

As for new important projects, widening of the A1 bridge over Neris river near Kaunas is taking place. There were fears that quarantine will stop the works, but they are still going. In total, one new bridge will be constructed on the northern side of the bridge, while current northern bridge will be widened for express traffic. Southern bridge will be cosmetically refurbished  Liepkalnis junction reconstruction in Vilnius is also taking place as usual.


----------



## tbo_147

PovilD said:


> About one kilometer section of A1 (Vilnius-Kaunas-Klaipėda) between Šilainiai junction and A1/A5 interchange is almost finished.
> 
> I will update on pictures of signage. I took pictures from Mapilary from April and May. Many of those pictures use to be the pictures of user Grobin. I hope user Grobin will allow to use his pictures  Credits to him.
> 
> Direction Klaipėda. Road numbers are in between the arrows, making the design to look more aesthetic for this standard of signage. These signs indicates that we aproaching A1/A5 junction from Vilnius direction.
> View attachment 125008
> 
> 
> The same directions are repeated near the junction. This is first time I see such practise in Lithuanian roads.
> View attachment 125019
> 
> 
> Signage implemented in the right here is somewhat tricky. Newer pictures from another user laukinisbriedis. You may not get lost for Marijampolė direction, but it's harder to find an exit for Vandžiogala direction. This may be temporary solution, since traffic for Marijampolė could be seperated from traffic for Vandžiogala. In the future, you will have to take an exit from A1 earlier for Vandžiogala direction. This can explain, why they decided to go cheap way in terms of clear signage.
> View attachment 125023
> 
> 
> 
> Signage from A5 side was also updated due to widening works. Pictures are low quality. Maybe better quality pictures will come in the future.
> 
> The design is somewhat dissapointing for me. Signs with very different widths and heights. Road numbers are above the arrows. Arrow for exit could be situated below the white district name, not on the side of the name.
> View attachment 125031
> 
> 
> View attachment 125033
> 
> 
> More to be soon...


So are the ramps completely illuminated now, before construction only A1 road had any lights. I find it very strange such a crucial interchange hasn't been completely illuminated.


----------



## PovilD

tbo_147 said:


> So are the ramps completely illuminated now, before construction only A1 road had any lights. I find it very strange such a crucial interchange hasn't been completely illuminated.


Strangely, no. There are A1/A5 junction reconstruction plans from early 2010s, and I would expect that reconstruction would include illumination of ramps. Now only northern part of junction should follow the plan, and maybe be completed with Giraitė section reconstruction, but it's very unclear with southern part of junction, since "temporary U-turn" was built south of the junction. Likely northern ramps of junction will have lights, while southern part is unclear. I bet that they will not.

I think for similar manner, Biruliškės junction (A1/A6) doesn't have lights on ramp, because there are plans to renovate it. Why put electric wire for "few" years... On the other hand, I guess many German autobahn interchanges are in the dark, but maybe I'm wrong, since I've been to Germany only once few years ago.


----------



## tbo_147

PovilD said:


> Strangely, no. There are A1/A5 junction reconstruction plans from early 2010s, and I would expect that reconstruction would include illumination of ramps. Now only northern part of junction should follow the plan, and maybe be completed with Giraitė section reconstruction, but it's very unclear with southern part of junction, since "temporary U-turn" was built south of the junction. Likely northern ramps of junction will have lights, while southern part is unclear. I bet that they will not.
> 
> I think for similar manner, Biruliškės junction (A1/A6) doesn't have lights on ramp, because there are plans to renovate it. Why put electric wire for "few" years... On the other hand, I guess many German autobahn interchanges are in the dark, but maybe I'm wrong, since I've been to Germany only once few years ago.


Here in Finland ramps in motorways/expressways are always illuminated. Only exceptions I know are few interchanges in Turku-Lieto motorway. So that's why I find it strange even major intersections don't have any lights in Baltic countries and also elsewhere in Europe.


----------



## PovilD

tbo_147 said:


> Here in Finland ramps in motorways/expressways are always illuminated. Only exceptions I know are few interchanges in Turku-Lieto motorway. So that's why I find it strange even major intersections don't have any lights in Baltic countries and also elsewhere in Europe.


I tend to look at times on European roads, how they constructed, sign, etc. I spotted that Finnish roads are exceptionally well illuminated. I think it has to do with being in more polar latitudes.

But sure, major interchanges could be illuminated. Some are already illuminated (mostly reconstructed ones), some are not. I'm doubtful about illumination of junctions with very limited traffic. I spot that junctions built from mid-2010s seem to have illumination on their ramps, while older junctions are left behind. Some junctions have illumination from main road, but many, especially minor ones, don't have any illumination.


----------



## PovilD

My picture of new signage from Neveronys junction. You can see newly implemented fence, a sign I mentioned, and if you look closer, kilometre marker is green instead of blue, indicating that the section will be a motorway. This is the first junction outside of cloverleaf junctions, where exit signage on the start of exit lane is implemented without indicating direction straight. According to plans, similar signs indicating only exit direction will be implemented on most junctions on Kaunas-Vilnius section.


----------



## PovilD

Personally, I didn't saw similar practice in other Baltic States and even Poland.

If there are similar signage in Poland, it's a rare exception. If this doesn't change, Lithuania seems to be applying such signage as the rule not as exception. I think it's a good measure. It reach similar result (indicates exit), but it's cheaper to implement. Why put directions straight all the time if people are looking for exit for such and similar junction? This practise to put direction straight all the time on their dual carriageways (motorways, expressways) is very prominent in neighboring Baltic countries and Poland, while other countries indicate mostly exit on similar junctions, and direction straight is indicated only if necessary.


----------



## Eulanthe

PovilD said:


> It's interesting for me that during USSR era, Vilnius-Panevėžys was considered to be higher importance than Vilnius-Kaunas-Klaipėda. It's way opposite right now due to traffic volumes.


Presumably they were thinking more about connecting the republican capitals (Tallinn-Riga-Vilnius-Minsk) than about connecting the major cities within individual republics?


----------



## PovilD

Eulanthe said:


> Presumably they were thinking more about connecting the republican capitals (Tallinn-Riga-Vilnius-Minsk) than about connecting the major cities within individual republics?


Yes, I heard about such plans. I saw patches of the road designed for widening, like widely cut forest in some sections between Tallinn and Riga. It's interesting that most dual-carriegeways were built to connect cities inside individual republics rather than connecting cities between republics, probably these were plans left for the future. I rather hope for Vilnius-Riga motorway, but I doubt about Riga-Tallinn motorway.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> Do you have any additional road repavement/reconstruction projects for this year planned?
> For example, the Latvian government gave additional 75 mio EUR for roads, which means almost every project that was planned for 2021 will be (well, should be) completed this year to warm up the economy because of the crisis.


Yup, the same decision has been taken here too by approving additional 150 mio EUR funding for road projects. And they have started to talk again about upgrade of road no. 130 Kaunas - Prienai, which has 10000 - 11000 AADT and is just regular 2 lanes road.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Yup, the same decision has been taken here too by approving additional 150 mio EUR funding for road projects. And they have started to talk again about upgrade of road no. 130 Kaunas - Prienai, which has 10000 - 11000 AADT and is just regular 2 lanes road.


Yeah, I heard there was some "interests conflict" between Government and Road Administration, and Government decided to freeze a big chunk of money, because of delayed projects, while Road Administration claimed that delayed projects aren't they fault but companies are too much into corruption and disrupt proper management.

I wonder if this from frozen money that was decided to "warm them up". I heard recent news that frozen money from last year aren't frozen anymore.

(sorry, I don't know exact English terminology for finance related stuff)

Kaunas - Prienai is in really bad shape. Even resurfacing could improve situation a little bit. Prienai-Alytus is from moderate to good.
There were options in the past for Kaunas-Prienai to make it an 2x2, but recently, I only hear about 2+1 option which would be cool too, I think.

If I were in charge, I would consider funding 130 instead of A8 right now. A8 problem is sometimes slow vehicles and overtaking. Some newly built sections (Sitkūnai-Kėdainiai in particular) could be with restrictions for slow vehicles. I would consider installing average speed radars in whole A8 too, no overtaking as much as possible.


----------



## Xmaster

Some update from me about projects:
1) *Road A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas.* As PovilD reported, whole segment is going to be renovated to meet motorway standard instead of current expressway standard. I'm a bit sceptical if it will really meet all requirements for a motorway, but happy on other hand, that safety will improve significantly for this road, which has highest AADT in Lithuania and speed limit will be raised to 130 km/h summer season (April-October). Works include widening of acceleration and decelaration lanes, some pedestrian underpasses, additional crash barriers etc., reconstruction of some junctions.
This summer we can not expect quick driving between two biggest cities in Lithuania as most of the road looks like this now:









2) *Road A1, Kaunas bypass*
The segment near Mega shopping mall has been renovated to a nice 3+3 and 2+3+3+2 setup road. This segment has highest AADT in Lithuania 52715 AADT (2019 data).

















And works continue further - now additional bridge is being built over Neris river as segment there will get 2+2+2+2 setup (inner 4 lanes with expressway status for transit traffic and outer lanes with 80 km/h limit for local traffic). 
A view towards Mega shopping mall, Klaipėda bound









A nice picture of it has been posted by Lithuanian roads administration: Source: Tilto statybos darbai prie Kauno vyksta visu pajėgumu









3) *A14 road Vilnius - Utena*, 5 kilometers segment, which is being reconstructed from 1+1 setup to 2+2 with grade separated junctions and 110 km/h speed limit. 
Most of the road as opened already by the end of last year, only 2 grade seprated junctions are now left to finish for whole segment to be ready









This photo is few weeks old - at the moment traffic goes over viaduct, right lane.


















Viaduct with local road no. 108









All works should be finished by the end of this month

4) *Works in Vilnius*, converting a 1 level junction to a grade separated junction looking like this:








I don't have my photo footage, maybe some Lithuanian forumers could share their pics? At the moment traffic goes through temporary roads, digging works are taking place.

Those are the biggest ongoing works here at the moment (not taking into account repaved and refurbishment projects in other roads).


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> Yeah, I heard there was some "interests conflict" between Government and Road Administration, and Government decided to freeze a big chunk of money, because of delayed projects, while Road Administration claimed that delayed projects aren't they fault but companies are too much into corruption and disrupt proper management.
> 
> I wonder if this from frozen money that was decided to "warm them up". I heard recent news that frozen money from last year aren't frozen anymore.
> 
> (sorry, I don't know exact English terminology for finance related stuff)


Those 150 mio EUR are additional to those 142 mio EUR, that has been released from "frozen funds" status. So total 292 mio EUR additional boost to roads sector. 
Source (in Lithuanian) Puodžiukas: 150 mln. eurų – kelių verslui skatinti


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Some update from me about projects:
> 1) *Road A1 between Vilnius and Kaunas.* As PovilD reported, whole segment is going to be renovated to meet motorway standard instead of current expressway standard. I'm a bit sceptical if it will really meet all requirements for a motorway, but happy on other hand, that safety will improve significantly for this road, which has highest AADT in Lithuania and speed limit will be raised to 130 km/h summer season (April-October). Works include widening of acceleration and decelaration lanes, some pedestrian underpasses, additional crash barriers etc., reconstruction of some junctions.
> This summer we can not expect quick driving between two biggest cities in Lithuania as most of the road looks like this now:
> View attachment 137697


I found it interesting that special entrance format that is used in many European countries for special vehicles to enter the highway or exit it, are used for private needs in Lithuania, and this format will be extended for Kaunas-Vilnius too. Some entries will additionally have guard-rails that no outsider would enter it (mostly into forest paths), even if you really want to, while isolated settlements directly connected with the road will have similar format but no guard rail.

This reconstruction is pointed to be (almost) exclusively inside current belongings of Road Administration, since new connection roads would require additional money and bureaucracy as they would need to buy additional land from private people, so many substandard features will be left out. On the other hand, why bother building long expensive connector roads with minimal traffic while similar safety measures are reached just by reconstructing conflicting points in the main road itself.


----------



## PovilD

A3/A15 junction traffic organisation, according to OpenStreetMap editors. I don't know exact situation (from what I heard the map reveals correct situation). I don't drive there (nor I live in Vilnius).


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> A3/A15 junction traffic organisation, according to OpenStreetMap editors. I don't know exact situation (from what I heard the map reveals correct situation). I don't drive there (nor I live in Vilnius).
> View attachment 137802


It is correct


----------



## RipleyLV

Amazing development on your roads. Thank you for these updates!


----------



## tbo_147

PovilD said:


> Kaunas - Prienai is in really bad shape. Even resurfacing could improve situation a little bit. Prienai-Alytus is from moderate to good.
> There were options in the past for Kaunas-Prienai to make it an 2x2, but recently, I only hear about 2+1 option which would be cool too, I think.
> 
> If I were in charge, I would consider funding 130 instead of A8 right now. A8 problem is sometimes slow vehicles and overtaking. Some newly built sections (Sitkūnai-Kėdainiai in particular) could be with restrictions for slow vehicles. I would consider installing average speed radars in whole A8 too, no overtaking as much as possible.


Even though 130 between Kaunas and Prienai has higher AADT than A8 (atleast what I checked from AADT map from 2016) I think upgrading A8 to 2+2 is more important than upgrading 130 road due to the higher amount of truck traffic on A8. Plus A8 is part of Via Baltica and thus might be easier to get EU money for constructing European road than for solely national road.


----------



## Xmaster

tbo_147 said:


> Even though 130 between Kaunas and Prienai has higher AADT than A8 (atleast what I checked from AADT map from 2016) I think upgrading A8 to 2+2 is more important than upgrading 130 road due to the higher amount of truck traffic on A8. Plus A8 is part of Via Baltica and thus might be easier to get EU money for constructing European road than for solely national road.


Totaly agree. A8 has ~30% of trucks and 130 road 7%. 
tbo_147 - if you are interested, here: Vidutinis metinis paros eismo intensyvumas 2019 m. you can find AADT numbers for 2019 (blue colors map for total traffic and green color map only truck numbers.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

river and road by Aurelijus Žemgulis, en Flickr


----------



## PovilD

It would be interesting to learn about exact location 
It reminds me a vicinity of road 141 and Nemunas river between Kaunas and Jurbarkas.

Check my post on last page on new junction developments in Klaipėda: [LT] Lithuania | road infrastructure • Lietuvos keliai


----------



## PovilD

I found .zip folder with project of new Klaipėda overpass. Download (560 MB) here.

Signage is interesting:
1)










2)










It's interesting to see so many Western European cities. It seems Lithuania also uses internet country codes, or two digit country codes.

On the other hand, I don't know how it will look in practise. Signage gantry could also be implemented before fork junction, not after it, but I think the reason is the viaduct over railway. It's also interesting that map-like sign for roundabout is also used with distance not to the fork, but roundabout itself.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is an actual ferry from Klaipėda to Fredericia?

Kopenhaga and Kopenhagen is also interesting. Why the German (or Dutch) name and not the Danish one (København).


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is an actual ferry from Klaipėda to Fredericia?
> 
> Kopenhaga and Kopenhagen is also interesting. Why the German (or Dutch) name and not the Danish one (København).


It seems it do exist. Klaipėda - Frederisija | Maršrutai ir tvarkaraščiai – DFDS

As for Kopenhagen, yes I noticed that too. Maybe it has to do with København being written differently in Sweden and Denmark. In Sweden is Köpenhamn, so it might made more sense to use foreign name most similar to Lithuanian one. Ideally I think it should be København, as we use original forms of cities in our neighboring countries.


----------



## MichiH

Copenhagen would also be fine...


----------



## PovilD

I think it's interesting with Neringa too.
Neringa is technically a city that comprises whole Lithuanian part of Curonian Spit (except northern end which belongs to Klaipėda city). Neringa is well known place name in Lithuania (and also relatively popular female given name too), but foreigners might not know that, especially if it appear on the sign. On the other hand, I still see it practical, since it's the shortest and rather clear form to depict direction to Curonian Spit. Neringa sign is already implemented on A1/A13 junction (mostly known as "Jakų žiedas" or "Jakų sankryža", "Jakai junction/roundabout").








Source: Mapilary

Unfortunately. Signs for Neringa are only on "continental" Klaipėda side. After passing the strait of Klaipėda, you only find Nida sign, while you technically are still in Klaipėda city since Northern end of the spit (peninsula) belongs to Klaipėda administratively, and it's not part of Neringa.








Source: Mapilary

I think that there should be Neringa sign instead of Nida, and Juodkrantė and Nida should be implemented in white background as city parts of "city" Neringa. Nida is the centre of Neringa, while Juodkrantė is second largest inhabited area in Neringa, and 167 road directly passes by. There are Pervalka and Preila too, but these are only village-size localities, and the road 167 doesn't pass directly through those towns.









Source: Mapilary

Neringa sign is implemented just South of the junction, at administrative border between Klaipėda and Neringa city. On the sign, both areas are depicted as cities: "Klaipėdos miestas", "Neringos miestas". On official signage guidilines, only "Klaipėda" and "Neringa" would be enough, since Neringa is a "city" like Klaipėda or Vilnius,
but while there are Klaipėda city municipality, or Vilnius city municipality, Neringa is just Neringa municipality, altough before 2001, it was Neringa city municipality, as it was seen as not entirely a true city, at least administratively the name "city" was dropped, and Neringa is a city in only technical base, but still useful in directional signage, imo.


----------



## MacOlej

That's very interesting! I've been to Nida twice and love the place. And I thought that Neringa was the Lithuanian geographical name for the peninsula.


----------



## PovilD

Kaišiadorys junction on A1 is under construction. Google Maps: Google Maps









It's being converted from cloverleaf junction to folded diamond or partial cloverleaf junction. The main purpose is to reduce the number of ins and outs to the highway A1.


----------



## Xmaster

Works continue on northern bypass of Kaunas. Pillars for a new bridge have already been constructed and at the moment steal beams are being pushed on them.

















Source of pictures: UAB Kelprojektas on LinkedIn: #kelprojektas #construction #building


----------



## PovilD

Bridge over Neris is visually worse looking part of A1 for me 

Mostly for elements of bridge like lampposts getting rusty, and everything's is just too narrow for current traffic. Now we have a construction of entirely new bridge which would be used as connector road to connect exits over river Neris to junction with A5. After bridge is completed, as far as I understand, traffic will be moved into new bridge, and old Northern bridge will be widened to 2x2 with emergency lanes for express lane traffic with speed 110 km/h. After now-middle bridge is completed, Southern bridge will be renovated with elements like lampposts and surfaces being changed, but not further reconstruction like with the rest of the bridges. Southern bridge will be used for local traffic in which exits will be connected in similar way as with new Northern bridge.

After reconstruction in 2023, I guess it should become the most impressive part of A1 along with Jakai junction near Klaipėda.


----------



## PovilD

Quite interesting junction project in Lithuanian road infrastructure context.

Location: Google Maps (A15/106 junction along with railway crossing)










Such junctions are quite a rare thing in Lithuania where are you surrounded by walls  Recent years were quite a boom of such projects (A14, Kaunas Rail Baltica junction project, this one).

The most important thing that railway crossing in A15 will be demolished.


----------



## PovilD

I've made a map for Lithuanian gravel shoulders few years ago for 2013 situation which was featured on vietoves.lt YouTube videos (only translated into English):









Red color: (basically a gravel road with paved lane in the middle, never seen outside Lithuania tbh)









Orange color: (unaesthetically wide gravel shoulders)









Yellow color: (kinda more aesthetic looking situation)









Green color: (basically, only traces of gravel shoulder, or no such shoulder at all)









Source: Google Street View


----------



## Sponsor

I never realized types of shoulders as an issue. In my mind it's always been like there is an asphalt shoulder or none. In Poland the wide one (which in fact looks bad) is practically non-existent while the narrow gravel shoulder is pretty common so I wouldn't even notice.


----------



## PovilD

Sponsor said:


> I never realized types of shoulders as an issue. In my mind it's always been like there is an asphalt shoulder or none. In Poland the wide one (which in fact looks bad) is practically non-existent while the narrow gravel shoulder is pretty common so I wouldn't even notice.


Yeah, narrow shoulders exist in many places while wide gravel shoulders are very uniquely Post-Soviet thing in European context  It seems that Lithuania somewhat preferred such non-aesthetic features on some of their roads until like 2000s. Now, it would be impossible feature on newly (re)constructed roads. At best, only narrow shoulders like you could find in some other European countries.

I've noticed this difference between Poland and Lithuania when I crossed the border. DK8, DK16 were looking as gravel shoulder free (as indeed any DK road I took yet), while 132, 130, and many others in Lithuania have very noticeable gravel shoulder.

Btw, there was discussion in local Latvian road thread (discussions both are in Latvian and English), and we were comparing countries on gravel shoulder issue, so I thought that I would copy my post there. Latvia also has lots of roads (if not most of them) with very visible gravel shoulder.


----------



## PovilD

First motorway in Lithuania was opened in November 3, 1970. Today it turns out to be 50 years old.

English version article from official Lithuanian Road Administration site.



> Fifty years ago the motorway Vilnius–Kaunas was opened on 3 November. In 1970 it was the first motorway that was considered one of the most modern roads in former Soviet Union. It took five years to construct the motorway. Traffic volumes on the motorway were 5,800 vehicles per day.
> 
> Currently, average annual daily traffic on this road section exceeds 30 thousand vehicles, which is the highest number not only in Lithuania, but in the Baltic countries (Latvia and Estonia) on the whole*.
> 
> According to the Minister of Transport and Communications Mr Jaroslav Narkevič, the motorway Vilnius–Kaunas is significant for both local and international communication; therefore, special attention should be paid to the condition of the road. Pursuant to the Order of the Minister, additional 7.4 million EUR of EU investments have been allocated for the improvement of traffic conditions and traffic safety of the key road Vilnius–Kaunas.
> 
> "We hope that additional investments will improve communication between regional centres and will ensure traffic conditions complying to the international standards for local and transit road users," emphasizes Mr J. Narkevič.


*rural sections; excl. Kaunas Northern Bypass.








Motorway Vilnius–Kaunas at 50


Fifty years ago the motorway Vilnius–Kaunas was opened on 3 November. In 1970 it was the first motorway that was considered one of the most modern roads in former Soviet Union. It took five years...




lakd.lrv.lt


----------



## Xmaster

Important contract has been signed yesterday for Road no. A1 segment Kaunas - Klaipėda. 5km long segment near Kaunas between intersection of A1 and A5 roads to a junction with local raod no. 1921 near Giraitė town.
This segment is not safe, has no motorway status, most of segment has 80 km/h speed limit) and has 1 level U-turn near Giraitė town, which is very unsafe and caused many accidents.
Works will take 8 months, cost 17.5mEUR and it will become a motorway standard with grade separated junctions. Means increased safety and speed limit for it.
New adjescent roads are marked in purple and in green color - new viaduct.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Important contract has been signed yesterday for Road no. A1 segment Kaunas - Klaipėda. 5km long segment near Kaunas between intersection of A1 and A5 roads to a junction with local raod no. 1921 near Giraitė town.
> This segment is not safe, has no motorway status, most of segment has 80 km/h speed limit) and has 1 level U-turn near Giraitė town, which is very unsafe and caused many accidents.
> Works will take 8 months, cost 17.5mEUR and it will become a motorway standard with grade separated junctions. Means increased safety and speed limit for it.
> New adjescent roads are marked in purple and in green color - new viaduct.
> View attachment 725269


Would be interesting to see project papers with planned signage 

Contractors are Lithuanian "Autokausta" and Polish "INTOP Warszawa". This is actually the first time where I hear that Polish firm doing construction works. I only have heard mostly about Lithuanian and Latvian firms doing construction works in Lithuania


----------



## tbo_147

Xmaster said:


> Important contract has been signed yesterday for Road no. A1 segment Kaunas - Klaipėda. 5km long segment near Kaunas between intersection of A1 and A5 roads to a junction with local raod no. 1921 near Giraitė town.
> This segment is not safe, has no motorway status, most of segment has 80 km/h speed limit) and has 1 level U-turn near Giraitė town, which is very unsafe and caused many accidents.
> Works will take 8 months, cost 17.5mEUR and it will become a motorway standard with grade separated junctions. Means increased safety and speed limit for it.
> New adjescent roads are marked in purple and in green color - new viaduct.
> View attachment 725269


When will the construction work start?


----------



## PovilD

tbo_147 said:


> When will the construction work start?


According to this source, construction should be finished by next half of 2021 (autumn 2021).


----------



## Pansori

I wonder when will they start repaving longer sections of A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda? Surface condition is very poor in places and it kinda needs repaving in numerous locations. Same with A2 which is getting unacceptable. Especially in wet or winter conditions.


----------



## PovilD

Pansori said:


> I wonder when will they start repaving longer sections of A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda? Surface condition is very poor in places and it kinda needs repaving in numerous locations. Same with A2 which is getting unacceptable. Especially in wet or winter conditions.


There is a vision plan for upcoming projects in Lithuanian roads to 2035, and one of their focus is resurfacing worst condition road sections. I was sharing it somewhere in this thread. There is a PDF again: https://lakd.lrv.lt/uploads/lakd/documents/files/Naujienos/keliai2035.pdf

I can't tell if this plan is still valid, but I hope is still in tact, and not ditched by "misunderstandings" between different political parties, so I guess it will be long process until 2035. According to the plan, 435 km of A-roads could be resurfaced. Both highway sections Kaunas-Klaipėda and Vilnius-Panevėžys are consisting something like about 300 km, but not only some sections are in bad condition, and I guess, they will be resurfaced sometime in coming years. We will see.

There are indexes on which road condition is evaluated. I can't find nor list nor map. It would be interesting to grasp how much (if there are any) sections could be refurbished judging from those indexes.

---
I have my personal thoughts that there could also be economical-demographic issues too why there may be lack maintenance. West and North Lithuania apart Šiauliai have showed slow to non-existent economic growth and big emigration. Roads are old and with Soviet design elements. This is not to be the case with Vilnius-Kaunas highway/motorway where both cities and aglomerations are/were booming in recent years. Via Baltica is/will be brand new road anyway that will connect Lithuania with rest of Europe.


----------



## PovilD

New viaduct over railway with new turboroundabout was opened in Mažeikiai (Northwest Lithuania). Nice photo.









Location: OpenStreetMap
More photos: 








Per viaduką jau gali važiuoti krovininis transportas


Šiandien, spalio 26 d., po pietų atidarytas krovininio transporto eismas per viaduką. Jis buvo uždraustas dėl darbuotojų saugumo, atliekant baigiamuosius darbus gatvės zonoje. Eismą ribojo kelio ženklai. Anksčiau krovininiam transportui buvo leidžiama važiuoti aplinkkeliu Laisvės, V...




www.mazeikiai.lt


----------



## RipleyLV

Nice to see that turbo roundabouts are getting popular in Lithuania the same as they are popping out in Estonia.

Latvia, oh Latvia...


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Nice to see that turbo roundabouts are getting popular in Lithuania the same as they are popping out in Estonia.
> 
> Latvia, oh Latvia...


It seems it's now closest turboroundabout to Latvia 

On the contrary we have Suwalki Bypass in Poland which now has closest exit numbers to Lithuania, closest junction with exit numbers (Szipliszki) being under construction 

...and yeah, Lithuanian turboroundabouts are tend to be well signed, with overhead signage, and clear directions. From my expierence, they for the most part have better and more clear signage than Polish turbouroundabouts.

Dutch-origin infrastructure solutions are probably be the direction where Lithuanian infrastructure will be going (hopefully) along with red cycleways, etc.


----------



## Luki_SL

Is there any plans for construction of Vilnius south (motorway) bypass between A1 and A3? Something like this:


----------



## PovilD

Only something like this. 1+1 profile, but probably road characteristics will allow widening to 2+2 without much redesigning and still maintain motorway standards, we will see.









Construction should be held in the course of 2030s, according to recent info.

There is already motorway-like road in The North (Oslo g., Tūkstantmečio g.), why building another motorway.

And most important thing we don't know the future when the Belarus-Lithuania relations will improve which might result in more open border (if not even Schengen-like conditions) and more traffic leading to Belarus.


----------



## naujininkai

> [...] Construction should be held in the course of 2030s, according to recent info [...]


South bypass extension to A15 should be finnished till 2025:



> According to the Minister of Transport, the second stage of the bypass construction works will be completed by 2025.


Iki Vilniaus pietinio aplinkkelio tiesimo II etapo darbų pradžios – vienas žingsnis - MadeinVilnius.lt - Vilniaus naujienų dienoraštis .


----------



## Xmaster

Good news - land acquisition from private owners for a planned motorway section on Via Baltica road between Marijampolė and Polish border has started. It is a 40 km long segment.
Bad news is that Road administration still plans to reconstruct it only untill 2026. Difficult to think why it does take so much time.
When this road will be finished together with Via Baltica in Poland our capital city Vilnius will be fully integrated in European motorways/expressways network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Xmaster said:


> Bad news is that Road administration still plans to reconstruct it only untill 2026. Difficult to think why it does take so much time.


Does the project already have environmental approval? 

If a project could start today, a 3-year construction period means that it will be finished by late 2023 or early 2024. But if you add in one year for the tender procedure, it's already pushing 2025. Add maybe another year for land acquisition and permitting and it could very well be 2026.


----------



## Xmaster

ChrisZwolle said:


> Does the project already have environmental approval?
> 
> If a project could start today, a 3-year construction period means that it will be finished by late 2023 or early 2024. But if you add in one year for the tender procedure, it's already pushing 2025. Add maybe another year for land acquisition and permitting and it could very well be 2026.


There is already an Environmental approval.

By total period I mean, that it is laready 2 years after Kaunas - Marijamplė motorway has been opened. As it is significant project (government approved that status) I woul expect, that by the end of finish of one segment, construction works for another sould start soon, not in 4-5 years period.


----------



## PovilD

The thing was that section Kalvarija-Budzisko (PL) is meant to go on new route, and exact route was undecided for some period. Now they started land aquisition probably because they now decided the route, but don't know any info which route.


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> Does the project already have environmental approval?
> 
> If a project could start today, a 3-year construction period means that it will be finished by late 2023 or early 2024. But if you add in one year for the tender procedure, it's already pushing 2025. Add maybe another year for land acquisition and permitting and it could very well be 2026.


I think the project was delayed by dispute between business owners on getting their direct access to the motorway, although the goal is to built exits/entries (junctions) only as far as 5 km although they're bussineses are dispersed in way shorter distances than that. +maybe general unpreparedness, since there were some issues with Kaunas-Marijampolė too. Post-late 00s crisis period shown lack of funding for Lithuanian roads in comparison to more ambitious 2000s, so it also meant that our road administration didn't wanted to put all attention to one road.

Yeah, I have a feeling it will be finished in second half of 2020s if from now everything will be ok. Kalvarija former border post and surrounding infrastructure doesn't look very welcoming, although that's the first thing you see when entering Lithuania from Central/West Europe. I'm waiting for reconstruction there.


----------



## PovilD

It seems another refurbishment to motorway standards has started near Kaunas. Reconstruction will take place in 3.5 km long section near Giraitė. New junction will be built along with connector roads to nearby commercial areas. Now the section is very substandard, speed is reduced to 80 km/h, has U-turn and pedestrians need to cross the road at one level which is very unsafe.

After completion, motorway section Kaunas-Klaipėda will be expanded by 2 km to municipal borders of Kaunas. I think it would be ok in the future to make section in Kaunas a motorway with 110 km/h, and connect two sections of motorway: Vilnius-Kaunas (now u/c) and Kaunas-Klaipėda. Some refurbishments still needs to be done, so I think it would be possible after about 10 years time still, since it's decided to refurbish some sections only after 2025 due to lower priority.



Pansori said:


> I wonder when will they start repaving longer sections of A1 between Kaunas and Klaipeda? Surface condition is very poor in places and it kinda needs repaving in numerous locations. Same with A2 which is getting unacceptable. Especially in wet or winter conditions.


Some repavements between Kryžkalnis (A12 junction) and Klaipėda (A13 junction) are already taking place according to eismoinfo.lt

Judging from given time spans (3 months, 9 months), I think these are proper resurfacing works.

(I guess right side means direction Klaipėda, left side direction Kaunas):

Klaipėda direction:

Nemakščiai junction. 195.67 - 199.85km This section is even before Kryžkalnis, closer to Kaunas.
Kaunas direction:

Section near Endriejavas. 266.44 - 272.3km The longest section between junctions in Kaunas-Klaipėda section.
Section near Bijotai and Kryžkalnis. 207.71 - 216.49km This was one of the more worse sections indeed.
Unspecified:

Section near Šilalė. 220.2 - 230.35km Judging that section direction Kaunas is already refurbished some time ago, I guess is direction Klaipėda.


----------



## KisaVorobianinov

PovilD said:


> I think it's interesting with Neringa too.
> Neringa is technically a city that comprises whole Lithuanian part of Curonian Spit (except northern end which belongs to Klaipėda city). Neringa is well known place name in Lithuania (and also relatively popular female given name too), but foreigners might not know that, especially if it appear on the sign. On the other hand, I still see it practical, since it's the shortest and rather clear form to depict direction to Curonian Spit. Neringa sign is already implemented on A1/A13 junction (mostly known as "Jakų žiedas" or "Jakų sankryža", "Jakai junction/roundabout").
> View attachment 494021
> 
> Source: Mapilary
> 
> Unfortunately. Signs for Neringa are only on "continental" Klaipėda side. After passing the strait of Klaipėda, you only find Nida sign, while you technically are still in Klaipėda city since Northern end of the spit (peninsula) belongs to Klaipėda administratively, and it's not part of Neringa.
> View attachment 494032
> 
> Source: Mapilary
> 
> I think that there should be Neringa sign instead of Nida, and Juodkrantė and Nida should be implemented in white background as city parts of "city" Neringa. Nida is the centre of Neringa, while Juodkrantė is second largest inhabited area in Neringa, and 167 road directly passes by. There are Pervalka and Preila too, but these are only village-size localities, and the road 167 doesn't pass directly through those towns.
> 
> View attachment 494044
> 
> Source: Mapilary
> 
> Neringa sign is implemented just South of the junction, at administrative border between Klaipėda and Neringa city. On the sign, both areas are depicted as cities: "Klaipėdos miestas", "Neringos miestas". On official signage guidilines, only "Klaipėda" and "Neringa" would be enough, since Neringa is a "city" like Klaipėda or Vilnius,
> but while there are Klaipėda city municipality, or Vilnius city municipality, Neringa is just Neringa municipality, altough before 2001, it was Neringa city municipality, as it was seen as not entirely a true city, at least administratively the name "city" was dropped, and Neringa is a city in only technical base, but still useful in directional signage, imo.


"MI ESTAS" means "I am " in Esperanto language.


----------



## PovilD

KisaVorobianinov said:


> "MI ESTAS" means "I am " in Esperanto language.


...and "Estas" means Estonian in Lithuanian  ...but in masculine form (estė would be feminine).

btw, Eesti is similar word to "esti" in Lithuanian which means something like "to exist", or "to be". Term was once used in famous movie series CSI:NY: "Kur yra šviesa, ten ir šešėlių esti"  ("Where there is light, there are shadows too"). Esti could be translated as "there are" in this context. The only thing is that the word itself is now looking kinda ancient, and now we use the word "yra" instead.

---
If talking about word "miestas", As far as I know, it has Slavic roots. It probably derived from Polish word "miasto". In Ukrainian is "misto". Thanks to our Commonwealth past.

Btw, I think these are only signs where word "miestas" is featured. Since it transpones original name, like in this case "Neringa" became "Neringos miestas", words as "miestas" are avoided.


----------



## Xmaster

As year 2020 is over now, and we have 2021 ahead, let's see what good hapenned to Lithuanian roads in 2020 and what to expect in 2021.

*2020 major projects, that has been started or finished:*

*1) Reconstruction of road no. A1 Vilnius - Kaunas* with a goal to convert it from an expressway road to motorway standard road. Many segments, that has been under construction are already finished, but there are still some segments left. Mostly these are works of extending exit and acceleration lanes, few viaducts and pedestrian crossing tunnels etc.









*2) A1 road Kaunas bypass reconstruction works*. They have finished to do a ~1 km log part near Mega shopping mall, which by the way has highest AADT in Lithuania ~53 000 as of 2019 data. What they did, they have renovated it from 2+2 to 2+3+3+2 allingment. At the moment this reconstruction helps a bit, because it will start fully work only when other parts of bypass will be renovated to the smae 2+3+3+2 alligment with a goal to seperate transit and local traffic.

















Before:









Afer:








Source: Kelprojektas LinkedIn

*3) The same A1 Kaunas bypass *- significant works have been started near current bridge over Neris river. At the moment there are 2 bridges with 2 lanes each. The have started to build a new bridge in order to extend previously mentioned 2+2+2+2 alligment.
















source: Kelprojektas LinkedIn

*4) A1 road Kaunas - Klaipėda segment between Giraitė town and Kaunas city border*. Works has been started to reconstruct current dual carriage way with 80 km/h limits to motorway standard road with 130 km/h limit and most inportantly - 1 level U-Turn near Giratė town will be converted to a grade separated junction.









*5) 5 km long road A14 Vilnius - Utena has been reconstructed.* Previously it was a usual 1+1 allignment road with 1 level crossings and hold ~10 000 AADT as of 2019 data. After the reconstruction the road has been converted to 2+2 allignment with grade separated crossings, separate roads for local traffic and 110 km/h speed limit.

















*6) Works started in Liepkalnis junction in Vilnius* to convert it from usual 1 level crossing managed ith traffic lights to a junction with an underpass. At the moment thy have achieved to do 80% of all works during 2020. It will look like this after the finish:









*7) Works has started in Klaipėda city* with a goal to build an overpass over Šilutės pl. Visualisation below. This junction is the next if you enter Klaipėda comming from Kaunas and crossing grade separated Jakų intersection. It was always a bottle neck with traffic jams, especially during summer time. It is a primary road to reach a port.










*What to expect in 2021:*
1) In the summer Vilnius - Kaunas shall be a motorway standard road, therefore speed limit will be raised from 120 m/h to 130 km/h during April-October and it will stay 110 km/h for November-March.. Statistically we will have more motorway kilometers. (just a reminder it has an expressway status at he moment).
2) In the summer construction works of new bridge over the Neris river on Kaunas bypass shall be finished and reconstruction works of one of bridges should start with a goal to convert it from 2 lanes to 4 lanes bridge.
3) Likely construction works on A1 road between Kaunas city bordr and Giraitė town shall be finished with newly build viaduct and improved segment safety to meet motorway status. This will also statistically put more kilometers of motorway roads in Lithuania (like additional ~2.5 km).
4) Likely land plot acquisition and road construction project could be finished for the segment Marijampolė - Polish border on A5 road. Goal is to reconstruct ~40 km long current 1+1 road to 2+2 motorway standard. If the procedures will be succesfully impemented, we could then expect construction works to start in 2022.
5) In May Liepkalnis crossing construction works in Vilnius shall be finished. This will probably solve many traffic problems in southern part of Vilnius as previous traffic lights managed crossing could not serve ~42 000 AADT.
6) Works will continue in Klaipėda in order to build Baltijos street overpass over Šilutės pl.
7) Maybe some tenders to continue recontructing A14 Vilnius - Utena or for important upgrades of road 130 Kaunas - Prienai and other projects.

If I have missed something from major projects - please let me know guys.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great summary!



Xmaster said:


> *3) The same A1 Kaunas bypass *- significant works have been started near current bridge over Neris river. At the moment there are 2 bridges with 2 lanes each. The have started to build a new bridge in order to extend previously mentioned 2+2+2+2 alligment.


Are they going to replace the oldest bridge? It was built in 1964, making it one of the older bridges of this type. This method was pretty new at that time.


----------



## Xmaster

ChrisZwolle said:


> Great summary!
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to replace the oldest bridge? It was built in 1964, making it one of the older bridges of this type. This method was pretty new at that time.


Thanks!
No, the oldest will be overhauled and repaired, not replaced.

P.S. I have edited previous post as in 2021 part, I have made an error in 4th point - segment is Marijampolė - Polish border, not Kaunas - Marijampolė, which is already a 2x2 motorway since 2019.


----------



## RipleyLV

Agree with Chris, great work! A lot of really useful improvements on your roads.



Xmaster said:


>


Always found this signage placing on bridges unnoticeable (because in this part of Europe usually there are billboards and you get used to them seeing there) and ... cheap. We have this in Rīga too.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Always found this signage placing on bridges unnoticeable (because in this part of Europe usually there are billboards and you get used to them seeing there) and ... cheap. We have this in Rīga too.


I'm rather surprised they have left this sign. I found it useless and just as leftover from period before reconstruction. This sign doesn't do much harm, and probably I wouldn't see problem to keep it at least for now.

Btw, I think they should avoid putting billboards on viaducts and replace them with proper signage. The only downside I see it's that they are invisible when sun is shining direct to your face, but it's the opposite when sun shines behind you.
Look at this link. It would be nice to have proper signage instead.


----------



## Leicester

PovilD said:


> ...and "Estas" means Estonian in Lithuanian  ...but in masculine form (estė would be feminine).
> 
> btw, Eesti is similar word to "esti" in Lithuanian which means something like "to exist", or "to be".


Eesti sounds cute af. Totally OT, but i had to mention. Sorry 😅


----------



## PovilD

Leicester said:


> Eesti sounds cute af. Totally OT, but i had to mention. Sorry 😅


Interesting to hear that this word sounds cute for Estonian  Lietuva sounds neutral for me, it translates as Rainy land ("Rainia" would be closest).

Eesti also sounds similar to "Ėsti" (probably closest pronouncation is to this word ) which means to eat, but for animal (it's complete coincidence, ofc). Latvian and Russian use similar word but is general word for eating (yest').


----------



## Leicester

PovilD said:


> Interesting to hear that this word sounds cute for Estonian


Well, I might be the only one, who knows  Really haven`t discused this topic with anyone, actually haven`t even thought about it before. I came to this conclusion when I was reading your post. Don`t even know why I felt the need to say it here. Sorry again


----------



## satanism

Always wondered if the A5 will retain that awkward turn southwest ot Kaunas or the I/C will be reconstructed to have motorway continuity.


----------



## Xmaster

satanism said:


> Always wondered if the A5 will retain that awkward turn southwest ot Kaunas or the I/C will be reconstructed to have motorway continuity.


You mean the one with road no. 130 comming to Kaunas from Marijampolė bound?
Here: Google Maps


----------



## satanism

Yup


----------



## Xmaster

satanism said:


> Yup


Unfortunately this I/C is not mentioned among being reconstructed in near future.


----------



## RipleyLV

satanism said:


> Always wondered if the A5 will retain that awkward turn southwest ot Kaunas or the I/C will be reconstructed to have motorway continuity.


The motorway actually ends/starts at the railway overpass.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> The motorway actually ends/starts at the railway overpass.


Motorway will be extended from a railway bridge to I/c with road no. 130. Few years ago right side of the road (if we are looking Marijapolė bound) has been reconstructed to fully meet motorway standard. Currently reconstruction and land acquisition project is being prepared for a left side. This shall be done in autumn 2022, therefore we could expect actual construction works in 2023.


----------



## RipleyLV

At first I found it odd, that you rebuild the pavement, placed those noise barriers, built new pedestrian overpasses and upgraded existing U-turns in the first place, while those could have been avoided back then and you'd already had motorway continuation until the junction. But, I'm guessing they need land to avoid local property connections with the carriageway?

Actually, I think I have seen some plans either here or on miestai.net forumas of an official draft design for a direct ramp for the A5, instead of that cloverleaf turn.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> At first I found it odd, that you rebuild the pavement, placed those noise barriers, built new pedestrian overpasses and upgraded existing U-turns in the first place, while those could have been avoided back then and you'd already had motorway continuation until the junction. But, I'm guessing they need land to avoid local property connections with the carriageway?
> 
> Actually, I think I have seen some plans either here or on miestai.net forumas of an official draft design for a direct ramp for the A5, instead of that cloverleaf turn.


Yup, the reconstruction there was a bit odd as you say. Especially the part, were there had to be no U-Turns (before reconstruction 4 non grad separated U-Turns existed) after 1st stage of works. However after the resistance from local businesses that they need to go additional kilometers till railway bridge and then go back, they have changed the project and decided to leave that 1 level U-Turn reasoning it with future reconstruction. 
As you say - there will be a adjacant road be built, therefore many land plots are needed to acquire. 
I think road administration had a goal to put more attention to railway bridge - Marijampolė project and this left side of road was left for future.
Actually I didn't see any plans of a ramp for quite a long time, therefore I guess it's not that neccessary and expensive at the moment. Maybe they will come back to it after motorway will be extended exactly to that I/C.


----------



## RipleyLV

Nevertheless, it actually isn't that big of a deal since Kaunas bypass is still a regular 90 km/h dual carriageway anyway. Unless, there are plans to increase the speed limit on it.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Nevertheless, it actually isn't that big of a deal since Kaunas bypass is still a regular 90 km/h carriageway. Unless, there are plans to increase the speed limit on it.


I guess it will stay that way, 90 km/h speed limits, although it would be interesting if 100 km/h would be possible there when more road will be built in the future. Maybe the road could get an expressway status with 120 km/h default speed in inner carriegeways and connect two motorway sections of A1. It would resemble Warsaw bypass where motorway is intermitted by expressway.

The most questionable place on the Southernmost bridge is entrance from 232 road direction Vilnius.
According to current plans, it should stay at it is, but with STOP signs implemented instead of Give way signs.
Probably because most of traffic is expected to go on the inner express bridges, and most traffic on Southernmost bridge will be those who want to exit to Jonavos g. or exit to highway A1 from Mega shopping mall and 232 junctions.

There are plans to create a loop westwards on the questionable place I mentioned earlier to create proper acceleration lane before the narrowing of the bridge. Probably this will be done when new lanes will be built direction East to A6 junction.

As talking about A1 expansion to A6 junction, it's hard to imagine how the expanded road (if they've ditched plans for regular 2x3 here) will fit in near service areas slightly West of A6 junction.


----------



## tbo_147

Xmaster said:


> Yup, the reconstruction there was a bit odd as you say. Especially the part, were there had to be no U-Turns (before reconstruction 4 non grad separated U-Turns existed) after 1st stage of works. However after the resistance from local businesses that they need to go additional kilometers till railway bridge and then go back, they have changed the project and decided to leave that 1 level U-Turn reasoning it with future reconstruction.
> As you say - there will be a adjacant road be built, therefore many land plots are needed to acquire.
> I think road administration had a goal to put more attention to railway bridge - Marijampolė project and this left side of road was left for future.
> Actually I didn't see any plans of a ramp for quite a long time, therefore I guess it's not that neccessary and expensive at the moment. Maybe they will come back to it after motorway will be extended exactly to that I/C.


Also equally awkward turn at A1/A5 interchange (from A5 to A1 north) as well should be replaced with a better solution. At the moment the current ramp (marked in green) is difficult to drive for trucks. And that's why I suggest a new ramp (on purple) going over the current interchange, I know would be quite expensive to build but it's the only way to actually improve the traffic flow


----------



## naujininkai

This interchange will change a bit:


----------



## tbo_147

Xmaster said:


> *4) A1 road Kaunas - Klaipėda segment between Giraitė town and Kaunas city border*. Works has been started to reconstruct current dual carriage way with 80 km/h limits to motorway standard road with 130 km/h limit and most inportantly - 1 level U-Turn near Giratė town will be converted to a grade separated junction.


I don't get why there isn't a road from interchange to road 1921 towards Uzliedziai. Even when the interchange is built, there will be three extra kilometers for people driving from centre of Kaunas towards Uzliedziai when there's no road from interchange to 1921 road


----------



## PovilD

tbo_147 said:


> Also equally awkward turn at A1/A5 interchange (from A5 to A1 north) as well should be replaced with a better solution. At the moment the current ramp (marked in green) is difficult to drive for trucks. And that's why I suggest a new ramp (on purple) going over the current interchange, I know would be quite expensive to build but it's the only way to actually improve the traffic flow
> 
> View attachment 929437


Most recent plans were looking like this. Currently, I don't hear about them much. They just implemented "temporary" cheaper solution expanding viaduct and U-turn.


----------



## PovilD

tbo_147 said:


> I don't get why there isn't a road from interchange to road 1921 towards Uzliedziai. Even when the interchange is built, there will be three extra kilometers for people driving from centre of Kaunas towards Uzliedziai when there's no road from interchange to 1921 road


Hopefully, the plans will come and the road will be built by local municipality.
Sometimes plans come quick, esp. from local municipalities, although you don't hear about them in a time being


----------



## tbo_147

naujininkai said:


> This intersection will change a bit:


There will be still quite tight turn for people driving Marijampole-Klaipeda direction. Better than the current ramp of course but still truck drivers have to be quite careful. One thing I don't get is why there can't be a roundabout to allow turning left towards 222 road when coming from north. There are enough space to allow two way traffic on that underpass. And there wouldn't be a need to build another bridge over the carriageway coming from centre of Kaunas.


----------



## PovilD

I've never been to Sweden, but judging from internet photos, Street View, design-wise I see Sweden having relatively similar problem, although their signs are more consistent and provide a little bit more information. Lithuania seem to be a weird mix of Polish/Russian-style bad aspects with inconsistency/missing info, and Swedish bad aspects of design.

Interesting factor is that whole region where Lithuania lies has directional signage issues. I don't see any country that has really good directional signage around The Baltics. Maybe only Estonia is somewhat positive example, maybe due to Nordic influences, but even there I don't like how sometimes services, and tourism signs are marked.

Poland, and Latvia has somewhat better looking design, but that's about it. Maybe only Riga urban expressways beat everything in the region. Belarus and Russia, similarly like Lithuania, are mixed bag, some signs might look nicer than others, some really bad design.


----------



## DeusLT

I do believe that Latvian and Estonian signs can as easily fall apart - at the current situations, they are not very stressed to their limits. Poland also has a lot of issues going on with their design style, such as redundant arrows and lots of unnecessarily wasted or/and unused space on the signage. Belarussian and Russian signs are too dependant on weird diagrams, and full of issues that Lithuanian signage system possesses.


----------



## PovilD

I took photo in Kaunas where I found old and new signs close together. Old design is probably from 1990s, some of them has currently used Lithuanian road numbers, while new signs are from early 2021. Kaunas has started signage update program, many new tourism place of interest signs were implemented around the city. The only important downside is that they keep current destinations as they are which lack consistency, you could get easily lost if you start to follow them. I think this need to be addressed, but for now, I will wait when they complete the update of signage. Old format signs were probably having worst possible design you could find in Europe. New format is relatively meh, not too bad, not too great, but could be better.









One of the newly updated signs in Kaunas.









Some of them has Center symbol. I only saw these center symbol signs in Vilnius. They are not used in the rest of the country.


----------



## Sponsor

I think that capital letters decrease the readability. And latter thing which might be my polish habit is that multiplying road numbers. If Vilnius, Klaipéda and Panevéžys follow the same number there is no need to repeat A1 twice.


----------



## PovilD

Sponsor said:


> I think that capital letters decrease the readability. And latter thing which might be my polish habit is that multiplying road numbers. If Vilnius, Klaipéda and Panevéžys follow the same number there is no need to repeat A1 twice.


I think they thought they will fill the empty space with road numbers. On the other sign I posted, there was no repeat since there are two localities instead of three.


----------



## PovilD

New signage in Vilnius-Kaunas motorway. It is now clear that motorway section will be between junction A6 near Kaunas and Vilnius city municipal border, excluding most substandard part in town of Vievis.


















I like this kind of design, looks more clear, should be a standard everywhere.
---
Old variant is most widespread, but I don't like it:









Some new signs also kinda follows this design:


















Czech/Slovak/Austrian signage aspects slowly starting influencing Lithuania (as Lithuania is part of Catholic Central Europe):


















I like this kind of signage more than Poland with huge signs. Only downside is no exit signage.

Many minor junctions will only have signs only on exit lane. Only more major junctions will have 500-1000 m advance signs. The reasons are probably that minor junctions are mostly used by locals and good directional signage is not needed since not many people would follow them anyway.


----------



## RipleyLV

PovilD said:


> Czech/Slovak/Austrian signage aspects slowly starting influencing Lithuania (as Lithuania is part of Catholic Central Europe):
> View attachment 1380035


So in terms of banning trucks from the second lane


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> So in terms of banning trucks from the second lane


Lithuania seem to be part of Austrian road signage domain


----------



## PovilD

Pagaliau: Liepkalnio sankryžoje jau leidžiamas eismas nauju tuneliu ir viaduku (nuotraukos) - MadeinVilnius.lt - Vilniaus naujienų dienoraštis


Liepkalnio, Žirnių gatvių ir Minsko plento sankryžos rekonstrukcija artėja į pabaigą. Šį savaitgalį šioje sankryžoje keičiamas eismas – jis iš dalies yra leidžiamas naujuoju tuneliu ir viaduku, veikia šviesoforai, panaikintos laikinos žiedinės sankryžos, pranešė Vilniaus miesto savivaldybė...




madeinvilnius.lt





A3/A15 diamond junction is now partially open for traffic in Vilnius. This includes underpass and slip roads.

Some photos from the site:


















*More photos are in the link above.*


----------



## PovilD

It seems the only bottleneck Minsk-Kaunas direction is now Gariūnai junction. Overpass is planned there. After works are completed in Gariūnai, you could drive free flow from A3 to A1. There are some places with U-turns and traffic lights in Vilnius expressway network, most have plans to be converted to two-level junctions with free flow traffic and no left turns. I don't heard about A14 (Geležinio Vilko) though. I heard only about Didlaukio g. project, and Šiaurinė gatvė project, but for the rest I'm not sure. I wonder if A14 will be ever converted to free flow, maybe I would exclude Kalinas junction which is apparently black spot that spoils the travel after free flow A14 section North of Vilnius, but I didn't heard any plans yet, but I think the junction has potential to be renovated into two-level junction.


----------



## dsanto

Some Kaunas street traffic lights changes over time.


----------



## dsanto




----------



## dsanto

Ukmergė street traffic lights changes over time.


----------



## PovilD

*Kaunas-Prienai to become 2+1 by 2024.*

Another planned section of 2+1 in Lithuania. Works should be held in years 2023-2024. Land acquisition should also take place soon. AADT is high (around 10k for narrow 1+1) and pavement quality is really poor.
The road itself is second class road and connects Kaunas with Alytus which has less than 100k inhabitants (around 60k people). It has number 130. Secondary roads have tree digit route numbers in yellow background, similar to Polish and German signage.
Primary roads (designated with letter A in road numbers in red background) connects cities with around 100k people and larger, also with neighboring countries that connects with their adjacent capitals. This kinda includes A6 which technically connects Moscow (and Saint Petersburg) with Lithuania although also crosses through Latvia, and similarly with A13 which connects with some Baltic ferry routes leading to Stockholm Area. As far as I know most sections that are expected to be widened are planned to have 2x2 profile, only A14 which is not even E-road should become 2+1.

Source (Lithuanian):








Ruošiamasi kelio tarp Kauno ir Prienų rekonstrukcijai


Parengtos kelios rekonstrukcijos alternatyvos, ruošiamasi žemės paėmimui, pagrindiniai rangos darbai galėtų vykti 2023-2024 metais.




www.vz.lt


----------



## kokomo

PovilD said:


> Czech/Slovak/Austrian signage aspects slowly starting influencing Lithuania (as Lithuania is part of Catholic *Central *Europe):


May I ask what has this to do? Being catholic, that is.
By the way, isn't Lithuania part of Eastern Europe instead of Central? I'm puzzled


----------



## PovilD

kokomo said:


> May I ask what has this to do? Being catholic, that is.
> By the way, isn't Lithuania part of Eastern Europe instead of Central? I'm puzzled


I feel it's more Central European due to long history with Poland and culture more similar to Poland and only recent centuries were with Russia (now we are on different political area than Russia).

It's could be called Eastern due to historically strong integration into Soviet and Tsarist political systems. Now is politically leaning toward Central European or Western European path, and calling it Eastern is slowly starting getting as ambigious as calling Central Europe as "East", although is not too wrong to say that we are more Eastern than you geographically and culturally  I think there are some tendencies in roads too. Purely Eastern European way of signing roads is slowly moving toward Central European style. It will take time. Some aspects like relatively newly implemented lamppost design from 2010s is very Nordic, although now new lampposts starting a little bit resembling what I see in new roads in Czechia, Slovakia or Hungary.

For me Lithuania is in the spot where is not very clear if it's Northern, Eastern or Central. Lithuania has all of them in some quantities, a little bit Northern/Nordic and mostly Eastern and Central due to history.


----------



## kokomo

Well, after all there was a medieval commonwealth wasn't it? But geographically speaking it seems more eastern to me than Czechia for example, but it's an impression.

And the part of being Catholic and the signs? I'm lost there as well, sorry


----------



## naujininkai

PovilD said:


> *Kaunas-Prienai to become 2+1 by 2024.*
> 
> Another planned section of 2+1 in Lithuania. Works should be held in years 2023-2024. Land acquisition should also take place soon. AADT is high (around 10k for narrow 1+1) and pavement quality is really poor.
> The road itself is second class road and connects Kaunas with Alytus which has less than 100k inhabitants (around 60k people). It has number 130. Secondary roads have tree digit route numbers in yellow background, similar to Polish and German signage.
> Primary roads (designated with letter A in road numbers in red background) connects cities with around 100k people and larger, also with neighboring countries that connects with their adjacent capitals. This kinda includes A6 which technically connects Moscow (and Saint Petersburg) with Lithuania although also crosses through Latvia, and similarly with A13 which connects with some Baltic ferry routes leading to Stockholm Area. As far as I know most sections that are expected to be widened are planned to have 2x2 profile, only A14 which is not even E-road should become 2+1.
> 
> Source (Lithuanian):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruošiamasi kelio tarp Kauno ir Prienų rekonstrukcijai
> 
> 
> Parengtos kelios rekonstrukcijos alternatyvos, ruošiamasi žemės paėmimui, pagrindiniai rangos darbai galėtų vykti 2023-2024 metais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vz.lt


So A14 will be 2+1 all the way to Utena, or just Molėtai? And what other projects are for widening A roads apart from Via Baltica (which is also planned to be 2+1 from A1 to Latvia, as I remember)?


----------



## PovilD

kokomo said:


> Well, after all there was a medieval commonwealth wasn't it? But geographically speaking it seems more eastern to me than Czechia for example, but it's an impression.
> 
> And the part of being Catholic and the signs? I'm lost there as well, sorry


Yes, more Eastern, but not too Eastern like Belarus, Ukraine, or European part of Russia (excl. Kaliningrad which is also leaning toward Central Europe despite its situation).

As for catholic, well, I was saying that kinda frivolously, the thing I see one of the apparent things unifying Višegrad countries culturally. I could have used Višegrad+Austria+Slovenia instead.



naujininkai said:


> So A14 will be 2+1 all the way to Utena, or just Molėtai? And what other projects are for widening A roads apart from Via Baltica (which is also planned to be 2+1 from A1 to Latvia, as I remember)?


I heard it should be all the way to Utena, except one section which doesn't have Soviet concrete blocks surface in between.

As for Via Baltica sections of A8 and A10. I don't know for sure, but yes, at first I clearly head plans about 2+1, then there were talks that there should be new thoughts how to redesign those roads. Probably due to being unsuited for high truck traffic which was even discussed in this thread. Most recently, I started to hear there should be normal 2x2 (automagistralė/motorway?), but I'm not certain if I'm not mixing something. I'm very pro 2x2, and having more Eurostandard motorways resembling new Polish network 

As for other A-roads, I remember there were talks about A9 between Panevėžys and Šeduva, as Šeduva-Radviliškis is planned to be expressway (although I think Šeduva-Radviliškis would be fine even if it's built as 2+1). As for other sections, I don't remember. From my personal thoughts, I think some more sections could be 2+1. I'm talking about sections with like 5-10k AADT and has relatively low truck traffic (especially in comparison to Via Baltica truck load). A4/128 Vilnius-Alytus, or A6 Jonava-Ukmergė-Vidiškiai are mind.


----------



## Xmaster

Works on A1 road, near Kaunas go well. It is a segment between A1/A5 interchange and Giraitė town. It will be upgraded to a motorway standard stretch with a grade separated junction to a Giraitė town. Pictures have been taken last Sunday, Kaunas bound.


----------



## Cookiefabric

PovilD said:


> I was missing info around this section. I thought it could be similar to what's going on A1 Kaunas Northern Bypass, but not exact info.
> 
> What I noticed that part between A1 (Sargėnai) and 140 (Akademija) junctions, AADT is similar to that of Kaunas Northern Bypass. There should be similar solutions as in Kaunas Northern Bypass. Southern part has just slightly higher AADT than the road A1 Vilnius-Kaunas. I expect classical main motorway surrounded by service roads solution. Placement of junctions is also interesting. There could be at least two new junctions: new Aleksotas junction (in fields, no roads exist there now), Linkuva junction (connection between Šilainiai commieblocks and Linkuva American-style suburbia). Third junction is Kalvarijos gatvė junction to Kazliškiai suburb of Kaunas.
> 
> 
> What I know it should be motorway, at least part of the section. I remember seeing it should get motorway/first class road category. I wonder if something will be done with A5/130 junction. It's quite substandard.
> 
> ---
> As for A8/A10. I guess they will go after A5 is fully finished. Maybe around 2030. Start of construction in 2027 at earliest.
> At least parts of A17 Panevėžys Bypass could already be widened to 2+2. *New two-level junction is planned on the junction with road 1985 to Krekenava.* Now we have turboroundabout here. Reducing one roundabout would mean we would left us with just 2 turboroundabouts minus A10/A17 junction which is also planned to be multi-level, we will see if works will take place along with A10 refurbishment project. I think turboroundabout on Via Baltica is bad idea, but I can't opt out we will see new one-level junctions (controlled via traffic lights, roundabouts, etc.). It's hard to expect anything when vision itself is not clear


Feel free to correct my writing if you think i'm wrong or incomplete 

A free flow junction instead of a roundabout, that's new info for me. Do you have any source for that?
And if they really want to 'get all the transit traffic' out of the city, an expressway will be needed (2x2, 110/120 km/h limit). Motorway would also be nice, but that doesn't match the current and predicted future AADT (~12.5 to 20k ?) - cost ratio.


----------



## PovilD

Cookiefabric said:


> Feel free to correct my writing if you think i'm wrong or incomplete


It's just new info to me that A5 will also be refurbished near Kaunas. Never heard plans before which was weird, but reconstruction is really needed here too.



> A free flow junction instead of a roundabout, that's new info for me. Do you have any source for that?


Rail Baltica will come close to A17 and 195 junction. Two-level junction is planned here along with Rail Baltica project.

It's visible on current land parcel map, though didn't find junction maps just now *currently is turboroundabout:









I saw drawings of A10/A17 junction. It should resemble Vilnius Western Bypass / Ukmergės g. junction in NW part of Vilnius, instead of traffic lights there will probably be roundabout (maybe current roundabout but I'm not sure).



> And if they really want to 'get all the transit traffic' out of the city, an expressway will be needed (2x2, 110/120 km/h limit). Motorway would also be nice, but that doesn't match the current and predicted future AADT (~12.5 to 20k ?) - cost ratio.


I guess A5 near Kaunas will be expressway. No need for 130 km/h speed there. 110 km/h would be enough since it's doubtful is feasible to maintain short 130 km/h section.

Motorway will be from junction with the road 130 Garliava-Prienai-Alytus.

130 km/h all the way from Garliava to Marijampolė, then Pietariai junction with 110 km/h (sharp turn), and then again 130 km/h to Polish border.


----------



## PovilD

sponge_bob said:


> Is there any 'vision' for a proper road, at least to Polish S standard, from Kaunas to Riga yet??


I just read this article:








2022 m. Kelių direkcija tęs pradėtus grandiozinius projektus, planuose ir naujos iniciatyvos - LAKD







lakd.lt







> Planuojama, kad 2022 m. turėtų prasidėti Via Baltica projekto magistralinio kelio A5 Kaunas–Marijampolė–Suvalkai dalies ruožo nuo 56,83 iki 97,06 km rangos darbai. Baigti rengti priešprojektiniai sprendiniai kitai Via Baltica daliai, t. y. nuo Kauno iki Latvijos sienos (valstybinės reikšmės magistralinių kelių A8 Panevėžys–Aristava–Sitkūnai ir A10 Panevėžys–Pasvalys–Ryga atitinkami ruožai).


Translation: First earth works on remaining A5 section should start. Vision plans will be ready somewhere in 2022 for roads A8 and A10.

Really excited to see the plans. It could be cool, it could be disappointing...


----------



## sponge_bob

PovilD said:


> Translation: First earth works on remaining A5 section should start. Vision plans will be ready somewhere in 2022 for roads A8 and A10.
> 
> Really excited to see the plans. It could be cool, it could be disappointing...


Good. The level of north south HGV traffic in the mix is very high, IIRC well over 20% on the Suwalki bypass near LT, and requires something like a Polish S Road with a hard shoulder I reckon...all the way to Riga.


----------



## Cookiefabric

PovilD said:


> Rail Baltica will come close to A17 and 195 junction. Two-level junction is planned here along with Rail Baltica project.
> 
> It's visible on current land parcel map, though didn't find junction maps just now *currently is turbo roundabout:
> View attachment 2663030


Ah -- The same trick as the neighbours (LV, EE) are using: We make the overpasses a bit longer (and pay that from the Rail project budget -- which has up to 88% EU funding), so that the closest highway/main road could also receive a bit of improvement.



> I guess A5 near Kaunas will be expressway. No need for 130 km/h speed there. 110 km/h would be enough since it's doubtful is feasible to maintain short 130 km/h section.


I ment the A17 as an expressway (current AADT is around 10K, while the A5 west of Kaunas has much higher AADT)


----------



## PovilD

Cookiefabric said:


> I ment the A17 as an expressway (current AADT is around 10K, while the A5 west of Kaunas has much higher AADT)


No talks just now around further upgrade. We will se how A8 and A10 will look like.


----------



## sponge_bob

Your choices are a Polish S standard with HS 120kph or Scandi 2+2 no HS and a 100kph limit north of Kaunas.A full 130kph standard might be overkill.

Remember...you are _supposed to_ finish this by 2030 as it is an EU Core road corridor.


----------



## PovilD

Some construction photos (made in 14th of February, 2022) from A1 section Sargėnai-Giraitė. Stretch is part of Via Baltica. Direction Riga, Klaipėda (Baltic seaside).

Main goal is to construct side roads to reduce direct access to main highway (and future motorway), increasing speed and safety.

I guess section is now on winter break. Works should resume on March if this is the case, and to be ended at the beginning of summer Holiday season (mid June?).

Noise wall for Sargėnai neighborhood of Kaunas:









Pedestrian overpass in Giraitė. It should connect bus stops and nearby commercial and residential areas.









Giraitė junction. Exit to Giraitė, Užliedžiai suburbia









Overall, I didn't saw any signs for restricted access (except of physical blocks for wide motor vehicles), plus nearby commercial areas need to go through construction areas, even no signs for restricted access for newly built overpasses (didn't used them though).

More photos in the thumbnail:


----------



## Xmaster

Thanks for an update  Seems it shouldn't take long to complete this segment when technological winter break will end by mid March.


----------



## Xmaster

As winter break for road works finished on 15th March, finally we have some movement in road works.
Tomorrow the opening of third bridge over Neris river in Kaunas city will take place. It is a part of road no. A1 and will be used for a traffic while the middle bridge will be widened from current 2 lanes to 4 lanes configuration. After works on a middle bridge will be finished the bridge, which will be opened tomorrow will be used for a local traffic (that's why it has only direction signs for local towns) as the middle bridge will serve a transit traffic.

Teaser picture has been posted on Lithuanian road administration page (source: lakd.lt). Hopefully tomorrow we will have some drone footage









Also one nice picture from a news website "Kas vyksta Kaune", source: Kauniečiams spėliojant, kada bus atidarytas naujas Kleboniškio tiltas, „Kas vyksta Kaune“ jį jau išbandė


----------



## PovilD

Are there any news regarding further reconstruction of this section? If things are according to plan, middle bridge should get widened soon.

Only thing I don't like are directional signs being too small in size, resembling those posts about weird signage in Poland 
They should change it sometime in the future to bigger letters and names should be more important locations like (232) Lapės and (222) Domeikava 
I heard standards change are probably taking place, we will see the results.


----------



## PovilD

Motorway network in Lithuania is expanding from April 1st, 2022. Two sections will get motorway status between Kaunas and Vilnius:

Kaunas Northeastern A1/A6 junction-Vievis (west). Length - 55 km
Vievis (east)-Grigiškės (west). Length - 18 km
Road section though Vievis is too substandard and max speed year round will be 100 km/h.

Total length: 73 km of new motorway in 2022 in Lithuania, probably biggest increase since Soviet times. There was always an urge to have green motorway between Kaunas and Vilnius, two largest Lithuanian cities.

Last big increase was with A5 Kaunas-Marijampolė section when motorway network was expanded by 32 km. Afaik there were no new motorway sections since then.
Next expansion is section near Kaunas, Northwest of Kaunas with A1 Via Baltica section, but lenght of new motorway section will be just 1.5 km. I expect motorway status will be granted in April 2023

2024, hopefully will see increase in network with A5 between Marijampolė and Polish border. It could be both Marijampolė-Kalvarija and Kalvarija-Polish border at the same time, or two sections seperatively in different years, we will see. Note that section has essential military importance, since it goes through Suwalki Gap. I hope things will go fast with construction.

The date is selected since motorway have different speed during winter and summer seasons. Winter max speed is 110 km/h, while in summer is 130 km/h.









A1 kelio atkarpai nuo Vilniaus iki Kauno suteikta automagistralės kategorija - LAKD







lakd.lt


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> Motorway network in Lithuania is expanding from April 1st, 2022. Two sections will get motorway status between Kaunas and Vilnius:
> 
> Kaunas Northeastern A1/A6 junction-Vievis (west). Length - 55 km
> Vievis (east)-Grigiškės (west). Length - 18 km
> Road section though Vievis is too substandard and max speed year round will be 100 km/h.
> 
> Total length: 73 km of new motorway in 2022 in Lithuania, probably biggest increase since Soviet times. There was always an urge to have green motorway between Kaunas and Vilnius, two largest Lithuanian cities.
> 
> Last big increase was with A5 Kaunas-Marijampolė section when motorway network was expanded by 32 km. Afaik there were no new motorway sections since then.
> Next expansion is section near Kaunas, Northwest of Kaunas with A1 Via Baltica section, but lenght of new motorway section will be just 1.5 km. I expect motorway status will be granted in April 2023
> 
> 2024, hopefully will see increase in network with A5 between Marijampolė and Polish border. It could be both Marijampolė-Kalvarija and Kalvarija-Polish border at the same time, or two sections seperatively in different years, we will see. Note that section has essential military importance, since it goes through Suwalki Gap. I hope things will go fast with construction.
> 
> The date is selected since motorway have different speed during winter and summer seasons. Winter max speed is 110 km/h, while in summer is 130 km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 kelio atkarpai nuo Vilniaus iki Kauno suteikta automagistralės kategorija - LAKD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lakd.lt


To add to a good summary made by PovilD: Vilnius - Kaunas road, whole segment, received variable electronic signs. It is believed it will increase safety standards even more as it will allow to adjust speed limits and inform about hazards in whole segment in real time. To be honest whole road segment is, in some parts, not 100 percent motorway alike, but I like how they increased overall safety level of this segment which leads now to a change from expressway to a motorway status.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> To be honest whole road segment is, in some parts, not 100 percent motorway alike, but I like how they increased overall safety level of this segment which leads now to a change from expressway to a motorway status.


Yeah...
I would be more happy if expressway status were kept in more substandard sections just to calibrate more with pan-European standards.

Grabučiškės-Vievis west (length - 44 km) is more or less up to pan European standard, except two substandard exits (right ins/right outs) near Elektrėnai direction Vilnius.
Other sections could have remained expressway, like the same Vievis-Grigiškės and the section Kaunas-Grabučiškės. Road overall safe for 120 km/h, only downside is very high number of right ins and right outs (though accessed via proper exit and entry lanes).


----------



## Pansori

Xmaster said:


> To be honest whole road segment is, in some parts, not 100 percent motorway alike, but I like how they increased overall safety level of this segment which leads now to a change from expressway to a motorway status.


It's clearly a political decision which is pointless from economic or any other practical perspective but someone thought it's good way to score some political points.


----------



## PovilD

Pansori said:


> It's clearly a political decision which is pointless from economic or any other practical perspective but someone thought it's good way to score some political points.


Yes.

It's actually political decision from 1990s and 2000s, and was never ditched, since it would be deemed unpopular.
They would have put motorway sign back then, but they saw this road was substandard even for their understanding of standards. Too many bus stops, u-turns and stuff, and speed limit was only 100 km/h.

Now with road elements refurbished, they decided to put motorway signs, this is were their old dream and wish. From 90s perspective this road Today would be deemed futuristic by some: electronic variable signs, refurbished junction elements, almost no bus stops left, but yeah, they left one big substandard element which is too many right ins and outs. It was not seen as a problem, and definitively not from 90s perspective and wishes.

---
I have been thinking this recently.

Do we really need speeds above 110 km/h in Lithuania? Economically it also doesn't make sense, you just increase fuel consumption. Only benefit is from time perspective, but differences between 110 and 130 km/h speeds is 5-10 minutes which is not great. I think high rail could do better job. Projected times for 200 km/h speed rail between Kaunas and Vilnius comes to 30-40 min while with highway having either 110 or 130 it will be the same around one hour.

With potential reductions in oil purchases, and related stuff, I really started to take it into consideration.

I started to wish all our motorway sections would get A14 new section layout, A14, speed 110 km/h, no additional signs (like motorway or expressway), restrictions for slow vehicles and bicycles.
It could be the best solution. Now is just how realistically it would be possible sometime in the future.
This section of A14 could be our model road how our main 2x2 highway signage should look like. Link:








Rekonstruojamas kelias A14: Vilnius – Molėtai – Utena | GALERIJA


Molėtų plentas, Luko Balandžio / 15min nuotr.




www.15min.lt





Lane width in Lithuanian motorways (not sure about Kaunas-Vilnius) is 3.75 m. I think reducing to 3.5 m would help to expand acceleration/deceleration lanes near junctions, make them safer, and I think traffic overall would become net safer. Only downside is speed, and popularity of such solution.

There is Lithuanian construction standard (kelių techninis reglamentas), and thinking if we need 2x2 with 3.75 m lanes in general. There is an AM category that I think could be used only for rural 2x3 sections.

There should be general standard which should be followed in every Lithuanian street. Some data I used is from Lithuanian construction standard, but it focuses on road category rather than speed.
2x3 motorway. Lane width 3.75 m (third lane 3.5 m)
70-110 km/h road. Lane width 3.5 m (for 70-90 km/h roads second lane 3.25-3.5 m)

Urban streets should also not to be forgotten, and lane widths should be strictly followed:
50-60 km/h road. Lane width 3-3.25 m
40> km/h road. Lane width 2.5-3 m

---
I was actually thinking about motorway policy in Estonia. There is an actual reason why Estonia don't put motorway signs. Historically, their 2x2 sections are too substandard, and new sections with motorway signs would create strange situations where motorway signs could pop up in the middle of 2x2, and even speeds don't need to change. They just decided to put motorway signs on long 2x3 sections which Estonia doesn't have and probably will not have for prolonged period of time.

I think Lithuania may also move to this policy, but we have to increase rail popularity and speed on the route Vilnius-Kaunas-Klaipėda. There should be ways find to make Kaunas-Klaipėda-Palanga faster than by motorway.

Only potential section in Lithuania which could be long 2x3 is the road between Vilnius-Kaunas. I think, in long perspective it could be an only motorway section in Lithuania. Reducing amount of exits, building pararel service roads and similar stuff, it could resemble A-roads that of Poland, maybe with speed 130 km/h.
AADT should reach at least 40k, now we have just above 20k in most sections, so it's long time ahead to be in such need.

---
I wouldn't be surprised that with reduced oil purchases, Poland could come back to 130 km/h speed in motorways and 110 km/h in expressways. Germany could also move to 110-130 km/h speed and no unlimited speed sections (I think ditching unlimited speed is a matter of time). Fast speeds could reserved for rail and planes mostly in the future.

Poland doesn't plan to ditch droga ekspresowa standard, and if they are back to 110 km/h, and only motorway connection from Lithuania to West Europe is via droga ekspresowa. Then it would be quite weird why we are with 130 km/h with too many substandard elements.


----------



## Xmaster

Few nice pictures from Lithuanian road administration ragarding the opening of third bridge over Neris river.
Source: Paleistas eismas per naujai pastatytą tiltą Kaune - LAKD



















A view Vilnius bound. Future construction site as there will also appear a segment with 2+4+2 configuration. However still some time to wait until actual works will take place.


----------



## RipleyLV

That emergency lane looks wider than the actual lane.


----------



## Jacek2000

RipleyLV said:


> That emergency lane looks wider than the actual lane.


Looks like they wanted to keep the bridge structure the same width on its entire length, so its width includes already the exiting lane. 
Also. I hope they eventually work out those tight curves on exits (the same picture) and start building proper off-ramps.


----------



## PovilD

Jacek2000 said:


> Also. I hope they eventually work out those tight curves on exits (the same picture) and start building proper off-ramps.


As for tight curves, hill and bridge makes it complicated. Speed limits near those curves are 90 km/h, main express lanes (speed 110 km/h) on seperate bridge will avoid those exits.
Only solution I see for tight turns are longer exit/entry lanes for vehicles to slow down/accelerate more comfortably.


----------



## Cookiefabric

Are there any plans to bypass the town of Vievis with the A1 ?

On the northern side seems enough space to re-direct the path of the A1


----------



## PovilD

Cookiefabric said:


> Are there any plans to bypass the town of Vievis with the A1 ?
> 
> On the northern side seems enough space to re-direct the path of the A1


Unlikely that there will be a bypass, the road is straight and free flow, speed reduced to 100 km/h for few kilometers. No traffic jams I would recall. Only downside are few unsafe exits on direction Klaipėda.

Bypassing Vievis would increase distance, and speed difference would not be so great as with urban areas bypasses.

I would rather expect tunnel under existing road, but only if 2x3 construction will take place.


----------



## Xmaster

Just got few spare minutes and made a map to visualize how Lithuanian road map looks like for major roads


----------



## PovilD

Well done.

Šiauliai-Radviliškis is not only expressway section in Lithuania.
There is also small expressway section (2.5 km) on A1 near Klaipėda. This is the section that goes through weight station.


----------



## krzysiek997

Xmaster said:


> Just got few spare minutes and made a map to visualize how Lithuanian road map looks like for major roads
> View attachment 3060902


Have you got masterplan map as well, or could you please make one?


----------



## PovilD

krzysiek997 said:


> Have you got masterplan map as well, or could you please make one?


What could be added:
A9: 2+1 Panevėžys-Šeduva
A13: 2x2 expressway Klaipėda-Palanga (likely after 2035)
A14: 2+1 Riešė-Utena
A16: Vilnius-Trakai
land road 130: 2+1 Garliava-Prienai
land road 141 2x2 expressway Klaipėda Southeastern bypass

Study is ongoing:
A8: 2+1 or 2x2 (I wish for 2x2, but we will see. It could be part 2x2, part 2+1 too).
A9: 2+1 or 2x2 Šeduva-Radviliškis (I would lean to 2+1 more likely)
A10: 2+1 or 2x2. (same as for A8)

Likely (not fantasy) widening projects (2035-2050+):
A3: Vilnius-Minsk (probably 2x2 motorway/expressway)
A4: Vilnius-Alytus (2+1 more likely, unless 2+1 will become unwanted profile ). Maybe as part of alternative road to Poland. Maybe widening extension to Poland.
A15: Vilnius-Lida. Sort of a branch of Polish S19 that goes to Grodno. Then 2x2 continues to Lida, and branches to Vilnius and Minsk. (probably like A3 2x2 profile)
A17: Panevėžys bypass. Widening to full 2x2
A19: Vilnius Southern bypass widening (that is not even exist, may deserve widening like Tallinn bypass right now )


----------



## Cookiefabric

A14 hasn't been decided yet -- options are still open (2+2 / 2x2 / 2+1 / 2x1)

A16: Last thing i've seen is a plan for 2x1 expressway (Simular to the Polish S22 or Japan)-- shouldn't take that long to complete once the works has commerced. I'm not aware of a Southern bypass of Trakai.
Btw: Trakai is a remarkable town -- elderly people keeping there driveway free for tourists (and not just 1, but a few streets)


----------



## PovilD

Cookiefabric said:


> A14 hasn't been decided yet -- options are still open (2+2 / 2x2 / 2+1 / 2x1)
> 
> A16: Last thing i've seen is a plan for 2x1 expressway (Simular to the Polish S22 or Japan)-- shouldn't take that long to complete once the works has commerced. I'm not aware of a Southern bypass of Trakai.
> Btw: Trakai is a remarkable town -- elderly people keeping there driveway free for tourists (and not just 1, but a few streets)


I've always though A16 Vilnius-Trakai is planned as 2x2. Do you mean making road grade seperated and that's about it? That would be weird, especially for our road standard. I would put money to improve tarmac quality, improve urban landscape, not investing in some random new slip roads.
As for A14. I have been reading recently that plans are indeed 2+1 with slip roads and turbo roundabouts with more significant junctions. It could be that is not selected yet, but everybody talks about 2+1. Likely it will be 2+1. 2x2 could be too expensive, road don't have such transit significance, and 2x1 would be, well.... I kinda lean to 2+1 for A14


----------



## jtgs

I'm curious - are there any regional roads (3 digit-class) in Lithuania which are still unpaved? 
I can recall such roads in Latvia, but don't remember any examples in LT.


----------



## PovilD

jtgs said:


> I'm curious - are there any regional roads (3 digit-class) in Lithuania which are still unpaved?
> I can recall such roads in Latvia, but don't remember any examples in LT.


There was a program in 2000s where few remaining gravel regional roads were paved. Now, all our regional roads are asphalt. Btw, I felt it was in your face moment for Latvia. Latvia has lots of regional roads with gravel. Compensation for Latvia was resurfacing of poor, sometimes extremely poor quality A-roads in recent years, now they sometimes feel better than Lithuanian A-roads.

Now there is program to pave very narrow asphalt roads with wide gravel shoulders from probably 80s Soviet deficit times when money been saved for construction projects:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com













If instead of gravel shoulders there would be red asphalt. It would be pretty much similar to Dutch one lane roads with wide cycle lanes on the sides.
I doubt anything like this will take place, though it would be cool, I guess.


----------



## jtgs

PovilD said:


> There was a program in 2000s where few remaining gravel regional roads were paved. Now, all our regional roads are asphalt. Btw, I felt it was in your face moment for Latvia. Latvia has lots of regional roads with gravel. Compensation for Latvia was resurfacing of poor, sometimes extremely poor quality A-roads in recent years, now they sometimes feel better than Lithuanian A-roads.


Oh yes! I recall the contrast in Latvia - when satnav showed I should be turning to a regional road from a really decent A-class road towards some gravel road I initially thought it is an error on the map. Interestingly sometimes I drove on the asphalt road (usually a street in some village/smaller town) and had to yield the right of way to the drivers on the gravel road. I don't think I have experienced it anywhere else  Nevertheless, as you mention, their main, trunk roads seem to have a really good quality.

I wasn't so surprised in Lithuania - the quality of the regional roads can vary, but in general it is pretty similar to the equivalent class roads in Poland nowadays. 
But we still have some short sections of unpaved ones


----------



## Pansori

A1 (including new bridge over Neris) near Kaunas


----------



## jtgs

Pansori said:


> A1 (including new bridge over Nemunas)


Isn't this bridge over Neris?


----------



## Pansori

jtgs said:


> Isn't this bridge over Neris?


Oops. I corrected it now, thanks


----------



## PovilD

Pansori said:


> Oops. I corrected it now, thanks


Via Baltica (Warsaw-Kaunas-Riga) should be A1, since it crosses Nemunas* 
Vilnius-Kaunas-laipėda should be A2 since it crosses Neris** 

Less chances to mix, I guess.

jk, ofc, don't take it seriously.

*the longest/most important Lithuanian river
**second longest/most important Lithuanian river


----------



## Xmaster

Finally we have some movement on A5 "Via Baltica" road Marijampolė - Polish border motorway construction. Total length of a segment - 40 km.
First tender for a construction of 6.5 km long segment has been announced yesterday.
Most of tenders will be announced until the end of 2022.
Here is a short map how it looks like. 40 km section will have 4 tenders  Sounds a little bit complicated to me.


----------



## PovilD

Fietsstraat or Fahrradstraße signs have appeared in Lithuania. New traffic code regulations are valid since Today, June 1st, 2022.
This sign is to make cycling priority on the street, no motor traffic overtaking allowed.









Sostinėje jau atsirado dviračių gatves žymintys kelio ženklai – kur juos galima išvysti?


Vasarą Vilnius sutinka atsinaujinęs ir pasiruošęs sklandžiam dviračių eismui. Kasmet vis augantis dviračių takų tinklas ...




www.lrt.lt













Vilnius is most enthusiastic about such types of streets. Rest of Lithuania is not sure where they should put those signs.
There is some critics about no guidelines for municipalities what street is suitable for cycling.

Other new signs:









No e-bikes/e-scooters allowed. "For aggressive e-scooter users to f**k off" sign 










Trailer house drivers not allowed. This is more usual sign used in Europe.

BUS lanes will be of two types.* A lane* are just for buses and right turnif allowed. *A+ lane* for selected vehicles, usually taxis, e-cars, bicycles, etc. Public transport traffic lights are only valid from Today  One small step for better public transport in Lithuania, but huge leap is still needed. The thing is we don't have tram, and because of this, we don't have working public transport traffic lights. No plans just now in major cities, but maybe in the future there will be public transport traffic lights (though from what I read first one should appear soon in Klaipėda).


----------



## PovilD

Giraitė junction opened to traffic Today near Kaunas on Via Baltica (E67) road direction Riga. Motorway section is expanded for few kilometers. 110 km/h section instead of 90 km/h is on implementation process between Jonavos g. junction and new motorway section (130 km/h). This includes newly renovated section with new bridges over Neris river and widened section near Šilainiai junction.

Pictures from LRT (Lithuanian national broadcaster) for illustration.

New signage. Giraitė/Užliedžiai sign is just repeated few hundred meters before start of exit lane without any distance sign. I think lane preselection sign is some indication that you are at exit.









One interesting feature of this junction are red strips near physical exit/entry points. They are made to compensate sharper turns of the junction:









Zoomed view:











Pictures here below:








Eismo dalyviams bus saugiau: panaikintas vienas pavojingiausių apsisukimų valstybinės reikšmės kelių tinkle


Rekonstravus magistralinio kelio už Kauno ties Giraitės kaimu (A1 Vilnius–Kaunas–Klaipėda ruožas nuo 102,90 iki 107,00 k...




www.lrt.lt


----------



## RipleyLV

Cool. So there are no more U-turns before Kaunas? Last time I drove in 2020, don't know how is the situation now after these upgrades...


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Cool. So there are no more U-turns before Kaunas? Last time I drove in 2020, don't know how is the situation now after these upgrades...


There are two left, one on A5 near Mauručiai, and A1 near Biruliškės.

Generally, U-turn situation is improving little by little on Lithuanian motorways/dual carriageways.

Reference years - 2012 and 2022 (there are even more before 2012, but it's now irrelevant with mostly very minor significance U-turns)

*A1*
U-turns removed:

Dėdeliškės (near Vilnius city municipal border)
Žiežmariai (2016)
Giraitė (2022)
U-turns left:

Biruliškės. Shopping mall is planned here, adding new access roads toward A6 road, making U-turn less relevant potentially. This is now probably the worse section of all A1 right now. I will add there is also bus stop with at grade pedestrian crossing point.
Sujainiai. Plans for proper junction, but I bet this is not a priority due to low traffic intensity and there are still places that needs money more.
Antkoptis. Same here.
*A2*
U-turns removed:

Ukmergė near river Šventoji (2014-2015)
U-turns left:

Tarandė. Plans for underpass, just not sure how the junction should look like. More news to come here.
Krikštėnai. Marked with black spot signs, but not sure if new junction will be added any time soon. Lighting and variable speed limits signs are added, but I think it's not enough here. It deserves proper motorway junction.
U-turns of Ukmergė-Panevėžys sections: Baleliai, Šilai, Alantės, Genetiniai, Velžys. Not sure about those, even A2 itself has lower AADT than required minimum for motorway.
*A5:*
U-turns reduced:

There were more junctions in section Garliava-Mauručiai, now it's reduced to one with new constructed one for commuters of various warehouse employees near the road. Service road is planned here, and I hope U-turn will be removed rather sooner than later.
*A11 Šiauliai-Kuršėnai* dual carriegeway saw many U-turns, now it's reconstructed to traffic light controlled at grade intersections. Now only few U-turns left near Kuršėnai.

The rest, like *A6, A13, A16* situation remains unchanged. A6 saw some reduction on U-turns similar to A11 before 2012.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> Cool. So there are no more U-turns before Kaunas? Last time I drove in 2020, don't know how is the situation now after these upgrades...


Yes, if approaching Kaunas by Via Baltica from north this one the most dangerous now has been converted to a 2 level crossing. This will significantly improve safety standard.
And another thing - our motorway network officially has been extended by 4,1 km


----------



## RipleyLV

I just returned from a weekend trip to you guys and only now noticed this; what is the difference between green and blue motorway sign apart from the color? 
Google Maps

And where do you use the blue sign?


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> I just returned from a weekend trip to you guys and only now noticed this; what is the difference between green and blue motorway sign apart from the color?
> Google Maps
> 
> And where do you use the blue sign?


It was a proposed sign, we were planned to turn from blue to blue motorway signs, but it seems the proposal was rejected in late 2010s.
It managed to make into our traffic rules somewhere in mid 2010s
Weird there are still remnants of this proposal.

It was rejected since it seems it was a weird proposal probably with refurbishment of Vilnius-Kaunas in mind. They wanted to keep blue signage on that road, but it would mean changing signage to blue in other motorway sections. I think this approach was more expensive, and you would lose distinction between motorway and other roads. More minuses than pluses.

---
Btw, did you been to Palanga? Urbanism here in Lithuanian context is actually astonishing with cycleways sometimes not worse than in The Netherlands, and cozy streets with lots of businesses in general


----------



## RipleyLV

I see. Weird to see that implemented on signs at borders, but no practical use on roads elsewhere.



PovilD said:


> Btw, did you been to Palanga? Urbanism here in Lithuanian context is actually astonishing with cycleways sometimes not worse than in The Netherlands, and cozy streets with lots of businesses in general


Not this time, but I have been there several times in previous years and personally rode a bike on those new bike lanes. They are nice, yes.


----------



## PovilD

For a long time, Lithuania was stuck with 2012 Google Street View, while neighboring countries were updating imagery relatively constantly. Not all places are easy to catch with newest post 2012 coverage. Tried hard but managed to pick some updated views for A5 motorway between Kaunas and Marijampolė (junction Skriaudžiai):









A1 bridge over Neris river still u/c with 2021 imagery:









A2 near Vilnius, direction Panevėžys:


----------



## Xmaster

Finally I have spotted a rare visual update of an important infrastructure project in Klaipėda. It is roundabout reconstruction - Baltijos str. and Šilutės str. junction. This roundabout will get a flyover for a traffic coming towards a port or leaving a city. Somehow I have forgotten about this project when I have posted a project list for 2022.

Source of pictures: Baltijos žiedo rekonstrukcija - Atvira Klaipėda


----------



## RipleyLV

I passed this site a month ago and wondered if Circle K is responsible for such split design.


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> I passed this site a month ago and wondered if Circle K is responsible for such split design.


Heh, same thoughts here  Most probably Circle K is the reason for a such design


----------



## PovilD

Baltijos prospektas (Baltijos pr.) should belong to LAKD and be part of A1 road to connect with ferry terminal within Curonian Lagoon.
Street itself should be refurbished to urban expressway standard. Speed 70-80 km/h.

Now this street is Soviet stroad with relatively random elements for parking and pedestrians.

Btw, underpasses are (were) actually planned under Taikos pr. roundabout and Minijos str., so this sort of project might be on the realm of realistic posibility.

My thoughts


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Heh, same thoughts here  Most probably Circle K is the reason for a such design


It's a gas station (location) built in rather unique way between slip roads that accesses the roundabout. Maybe they want to keep it, I'm not sure. Another one is ex-Lukoil (now Viada) gas station in Vilnius, Laisvės pr.: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> Baltijos prospektas (Baltijos pr.) should belong to LAKD and be part of A1 road to connect with ferry terminal within Curonian Lagoon.
> Street itself should be refurbished to urban expressway standard. Speed 70-80 km/h.
> 
> Now this street is Soviet stroad with relatively random elements for parking and pedestrians.
> 
> Btw, underpasses are (were) actually planned under Taikos pr. roundabout and Minijos str., so this sort of project might be on the realm of realistic posibility.
> 
> My thoughts


In my opinion no need to put so many euros for a such conversion taking into account the size of a port and passenger traffic to it.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> In my opinion no need to put so many euros for a such conversion taking into account the size of a port and passenger traffic to it.


It would be convienent for those who travel to Curonian Spit, but it's not that important.

I would see it as rather project for representative purposes. If you want to Vilnius from your Copenhagen linking ferry you can almost instantly be on a free flow road.
It would be easier for Taikos str. for organising traffic, managing other entry roads, etc.

If it will never become expressway like street, Baltijos str. really needs solutions for lane usage and pedestrian crossings anyway.


----------



## makaveli6

Sorry if this has been already discussed lately, but what's the status of A5 from Marijamople until PL border? Drove there last week and didn't see anything happening yet, I remember it being mentioned that works should start sometime now (?).

And are there any news regarding A8? Last thing I remember that it was decided to rebuild it to 2+1?


----------



## RipleyLV

Xmaster said:


> In my opinion no need to put so many euros for a such conversion taking into account the size of a port and passenger traffic to it.


I agree. You first need to fix the road from Smiltynė to almost Nida. Otherwise, I have no idea for what I paid 30€ for


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> I agree. You first need to fix the road from Smiltynė to almost Nida. Otherwise, I have no idea for what I paid 30€ for


This road needs renovation, and by default I mean complete refurbishment of Baltijos pr. should take after road 167.


----------



## Xmaster

makaveli6 said:


> Sorry if this has been already discussed lately, but what's the status of A5 from Marijamople until PL border? Drove there last week and didn't see anything happening yet, I remember it being mentioned that works should start sometime now (?).
> 
> And are there any news regarding A8? Last thing I remember that it was decided to rebuild it to 2+1?


*A5*. Currently one tender is active, which should be end soon - for a 7 km long segment. Contract should be signed in Q3 2022
22 km long segments should have tenders announced this year.
The last 12 km segment should have tender announced by the end of this year - beginning of 2023.

*A8. *Currently works of design of road are happening. After they will be done, probably we will know final configuration of road and timeline to implement


----------



## Xmaster

RipleyLV said:


> I agree. You first need to fix the road from Smiltynė to almost Nida. Otherwise, I have no idea for what I paid 30€ for


This renovation of road is expected to happen in 2023-2024. Design works happening at the moment. 
By the way this 30€ tax is called environmental tax - for a left Co2 in Curonian Spit  Electric vehicles enter the area free of charge.


----------



## RipleyLV

After visiting the Curonian Spit, I really appreciate the 2€ entrance fee and free parking in Jūrmala.


----------



## Pansori

RipleyLV said:


> After visiting the Curonian Spit, I really appreciate the 2€ entrance fee and free parking in Jūrmala.


I was in Jūrmala in 2020 and actually quite liked it. One thing I did NOT like however was the cars and traffic. That big road splitting the town (Majori) and cars cars cars everywhere even in little streets. Constantly trying to find a parking spot. The best thing that could happen to Jūrmala is paid parking with no exceptions and active 24/7. It would be a nicer place with fewer car exhaust gasses and car engine noise.


----------



## jtgs

I remember that I did enter Curonian Spit a couple of years ago and while I was surprised that I had to pay for the entry I recall it was just a couple of euros.
I haven't realized that I was lucky as I was there in early May, which is a low season, when the price is 5 euros and in June it is raised to 30 euros


----------



## PovilD

I'm very interested that if transit via Kaliningrad resolves somehow, Curonian Spit technically becomes most direct road from Klaipėda to the rest of Europe via car.
Without additional tax transit here would become nightmare.
I think it would mean making 30 euro like tax permanent year round. I just can't imagine Klaipėda-Gdansk motorway on Curonian Spit  Even rather the opposite, it could become least car-friendly place in Lithuania where travel by bicycle or ferry could be encouraged.


----------



## jtgs

You are reading my mind  I did actually return from Nida directly to Warsaw and... I was slightly mad that I had to take a ferry and then drive through Jurbarkas and Suwałki, while theoretically I could have just crossed the Kaliningrad Oblast and be there in less than 6 hours instead of almost 10.

But even if the transit issue gets somehow resolved I really doubt there would be a push to make Curonian Spit a major transit route. After all, apart from the environmental concerns, the ferry capacity wouldn't allow for that. I think that a potential link through Silute would be a much better idea.


----------



## PovilD

jtgs said:


> You are reading my mind  I did actually return from Nida directly to Warsaw and... I was slightly mad that I had to take a ferry and then drive through Jurbarkas and Suwałki, while theoretically I could have just crossed the Kaliningrad Oblast and be there in less than 6 hours instead of almost 10.
> 
> But even if the transit issue gets somehow resolved I really doubt there would be a push to make Curonian Spit a major transit route. After all, apart from the environmental concerns, the ferry capacity wouldn't allow for that. I think that a potential link through Silute would be a much better idea.


I think main link for Klaipėda residents would be road 141 and then E77 or E28 through Kaliningrad. Curonian Spit alternative might exist but as more expensive one (or doing smth to actually reduce if not remove cars from Curonian Spit).

I think road 141 may become extension of A13 if this happens we will see. I kinda doubt right now that new bridges will be built closer to Curonian Lagoon within Nemunas Delta region.


----------



## RipleyLV

Apart from political reasons, as I heard from locals it's impossible to build a house in the Curonian Spit, let alone creating a major transit road which would destroy it. Keep dreaming, nature needs to stay as nature.


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> Apart from political reasons, as I heard from locals it's impossible to build a house in the Curonian Spit, let alone creating a major transit road. Keep dreaming, nature needs to stay as nature.


It's nature reserve more or less, and I don't see problems with some of the restrictions.


----------



## PovilD

Sorry in advance if this post is annoying for you  Street View update in Lithuania is a big thing since it took 10 years for update.

After first new 2019-2021 pictures appeared on Saturday, Lithuanian Street View was updated in stages this week, and it seems it now has full coverage of 2019-2021. Good update after just having 2012 pictures with glitchy blurred out places. Now views are clear and nice to see. Nobody knows why we lagged behind. Most probable explanation were privacy issues. Some interest groups might had been suspicious over their privacy, and now this issue might be solved. We could see more frequent updates. Cars already taking pics for 2022 photos.
There were lots of refurbishment projects going on and they are now visible.

My favorite 2010s projects by county. We have 10 counties in total which makes 10 screenshots. Random order.

1) Kaunas. A1/E85 widened section near A5/E67 junction:









2) Šiauliai. Refurbished main street. Part of A12 road, Tilžės g. near main pedestrian street. E77 makes a city bypass with A18:









3) Klaipėda (Seaside) Region. Finished overpasses between A1/A13 direction Palanga-Vilnius.:










4) Vilnius. Rinktinės g. I like the vibe of this street. It's very close to main tourism objects in Vilnius, easy to access from city centre. It was just rusty Soviet street in 2012, now it has appreciable vibe. New buildings included. I'm now waiting when Lithuania will learn to build buildings in more cozy way where easily accessible surface parking is not a king...









5) Marijampolė region. Via Baltica near Sasnava junction:









6) Telšiai Region. Town of Mažeikiai completed quite complex junction project for place you won't think as significant. Btw closest turboroundabout to EU country that doesn't have turboroundabouts as far as I aware 









6a) Direction on the turboroundabout to the not very significant town of the country that don't have turboroundabouts  Ezers and ežeras both mean lake. Both are actually written in female form.









...since I promised pics from all 10 counties, the last ones are a bit lazy pics.
7) Alytus. Not super interesting, but I like how main street was renovated here. I mean vibe is good:









8) Tauragė Region. I will just add pic from Vilkyškiai. Historically Prussian (German) Lithuanian town.









9) Panevėžys. Resurfaced pedestrian square with red carpet cycleway. Elektros str. is under renovation, could be my favorite project in Panevėžys region, but no proper pics as for now. There is 2+1 profile bypass of the city, but not many like it since it's not suited for such high truck traffic.









10) Utena region. Molėtai in general is one of my favorite towns in East Lithuania. Just some random pic with new lamposts, idk.









That's it.


----------



## Sponsor

Ad 2 

Why there's some yield line for cycling path and no such for cars?


----------



## PovilD

Sponsor said:


> Ad 2
> 
> Why there's some yield line for cycling path and no such for cars?


I know yield lines are almost never used exclusively for pedestrian crossings.

Maybe it's not the case with cycleway marking idk.


----------



## Xmaster

Via Baltica project continues developing - segment Marijampolė - Polish border.
A construction tender for 6 km long segment motorway construction has been announced today. One tender 6,5 km long segment has finished already, Lithuanian road administration states, that an agreement should be signed soon.

Additional two tenders for remaining 27 km segment should be announced within 2022.


----------



## PovilD

Waiting for one Marijampolė-Kalvarija section to start soon, but no news on the media. 2022Q3 is expected time which is around now.


----------



## Rusonaldo

Hi. I am currently making a film about the ViaCarpatia road in Lithuania and I have two questions. When will the construction of the A5 from Mariompol to the Polish border begin and end? Do you have any video showing what the A1 or A5 motorways look like in Lithuania? Thank you


----------



## Cookiefabric

Rusonaldo said:


> Hi. I am currently making a film about the ViaCarpatia road in Lithuania and I have two questions. When will the construction of the A5 from Mariompol to the Polish border begin and end? Do you have any video showing what the A1 or A5 motorways look like in Lithuania? Thank you


Does it matter from what year?


----------



## PovilD

Rusonaldo said:


> Hi. I am currently making a film about the ViaCarpatia road in Lithuania and I have two questions. When will the construction of the A5 from Mariompol to the Polish border begin and end? Do you have any video showing what the A1 or A5 motorways look like in Lithuania? Thank you


Section between Marijampolė and Kalvarija should start hopefully if not this month then somewhere 2022Q4.
Another section is expected to start just West of Kalvarija in 2023Q1
Other sections should be finished till 2024Q4

I'm waiting for any news regarding that.

As for videos, not sure do you mean visualisation. Well, I do not recall any. It's sorta not popular thing here, though I remember seeing few road projects, but it's not universal.


----------



## Rusonaldo

@PovilD 
Thank you. I want to show in my video what the A1 and A5 motorways look like today. Only this.


----------



## PovilD

Rusonaldo said:


> @PovilD
> Thank you. I want to show in my video what the A1 and A5 motorways look like today. Only this.


One of our forumers (Pansori) channel I know has some footage, but mostly when they were u/c.


https://www.youtube.com/c/urbandweller/videos


----------



## Pansori

PovilD said:


> One of our forumers (Pansori) channel I know has some footage, but mostly when they were u/c.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/urbandweller/videos


Sadly I haven't made any new video of the current road but if I'll drive by I'll try to make one.


----------



## Cookiefabric

@Rusonaldo I had a look in my media archive, but was only able to find footage of Podlaski (DK8 being transformed into the S8), small pieces of the A17 (LT) and Road 4 (EST).
If the small footage of the A17 is useful for you, let me know


----------



## PovilD

*First diagonal pedestrian crossings implemented in Lithuania* (probably even the Baltics?):









Location is in Central Kaunas.

One thing must be met for such crossings: red light for non-pedestrian traffic from all sides, pedestrian green light for all directions. There are few other similar junctions in Kaunas that may get such marking, we will see.








Kaunas įrengė perėją, kokios Lietuvoje dar nebuvo


Pastaraisiais metais nelaimingų atsitikimų skaičių perėjose ženkliai sumažinęs Kaunas į pagalbą pasitelkė naują, mūsų šalyje precedento...




kauno.diena.lt


----------



## RipleyLV

^ Cool.

To my awareness we have two crossings where pedestrians have green/red for all directions. Though it's not legal, but from my observations I have seen people walk diagonaly there.
1) Preļi town: link (in this image you can see all directions in red for pedestrians)
2) Rēzekne town: link

Interesting that both crossings are located in Latgale region.

EDIT: just checked, the entire main street in Rēzekne has the same signaling system


----------



## PovilD

There are was already all green regulation in this and few other junctions in Central Kaunas. I think they were implemented few years ago.
I even walked few times diagonally though there was no marking


----------



## makaveli6

RipleyLV said:


> ^ Cool.
> 
> To my awareness we have two crossings where pedestrians have green/red for all directions. Though it's not legal, but from my observations I have seen people walk diagonaly there.
> 1) Preļi town: link (in this image you can see all directions in red for pedestrians)
> 2) Rēzekne town: link
> 
> Interesting that both crossings are located in Latgale region.
> 
> EDIT: just checked, the entire main street in Rēzekne has the same signaling system


Aren't multiple crossings on Čaka iela in Riga like this, or have I missed something? They've been like that since I can remember.  No markings tho, just green light in all directions.


----------



## RipleyLV

makaveli6 said:


> Aren't multiple crossings on Čaka iela in Riga like this, or have I missed something? They've been like that since I can remember.  No markings tho, just green light in all directions.


Yes, you are right.


----------



## Xmaster

A contract for 6,5 km long Marijampolė - Polish border segment with purpose to reconstruct road to 2x2 motorway has been signed. Contract worth of 46mEUR, contractor: Fegda. There hasn't been yet any PR regarding it, therefore no idea if works will start immediately as starting 15th of December (ending 15th March) technological winter break is about to happen so it's unclear if the company will start works for 1,5 month.


----------



## Cookiefabric

@Xmaster Any idea how the border zone will look like after this contract is finished?
The S61 contract reshaped the Polish side for almost 90%


----------



## PovilD

Cookiefabric said:


> @Xmaster Any idea how the border zone will look like after this contract is finished?
> The S61 contract reshaped the Polish side for almost 90%


If you are interested how border crossing should look like after works are done.
Building between carriegeways will be demolished and straight road will be built. Likely speeds will be 110/130 km/h for this section, or in other words this will be our connection with wider European motorway network.
It will be first properly refurbished border crossing with Poland since 1990s.









There is other border section DK16/135.
Lazdijai border crossing is planned to be refurbished sometime in 2020s.
Poland already refurbished Ogrodniki border crossing in 2017.

It's shameful we are in this position to have not renovated border crossing. Hoping this will change.


----------



## MichiH

Xmaster said:


> A contract for 6,5 km long Marijampolė - Polish border segment with purpose to reconstruct road to 2x2 motorway has been signed. Contract worth of 46mEUR, contractor: Fegda. There hasn't been yet any PR regarding it, therefore no idea if works will start immediately as starting 15th of December (ending 15th March) technological winter break is about to happen so it's unclear if the company will start works for 1,5 month.


Do we know any deadline for completion?


----------



## Xmaster

MichiH said:


> Do we know any deadline for completion?


In a tender it was stated maximum duration of contract is 20 months, but let's wait official message regarding it


----------



## eucitizen

So which sections are now tendered and ready to start building?


----------



## Cookiefabric

eucitizen said:


> So which sections are now tendered and ready to start building?











To my knowledge:
Under construction: None
Tender completed or signed: 3 (II, III & IV)
Tender TBA: 1 ( I )

Picture credit: @PovilD


----------



## Xmaster

Cookiefabric said:


> To my knowledge:
> Under construction: None
> Tender completed or signed: 3 (II, III & IV)
> Tender TBA: 1 ( I )
> 
> Picture credit: @PovilD


I - tender has not started yet.
II - contract signed (the one I mentioned yesterday).
III - ongoing tender.
IV - tender has not started yet.


----------



## Cookiefabric

@Xmaster first you report a contract has been signed for a section between the border <> Marijampolė and now you're writing there is no tender. That's kinda confusing...


----------



## eucitizen

Cookiefabric said:


> @Xmaster first you report a contract has been signed for a section between the border <> Marijampolė and now you're writing there is no tender. That's kinda confusing...


Maybe a small part of section IV was tendered apart.


----------



## RipleyLV

What's not to understand? He is referring to only 6,5 km long segment (part II in map), not the entire route.


----------



## eucitizen

RipleyLV said:


> What's not to understand? He is referring to only 6,5 km long segment (part II in map), not the entire route.


Ah now I understand, sorry for the misunderstanding. I think some of us interpreted it as the section close to the polish border. Now reading it again, you are totally right. Unfortunately on the map we dont have the length of every section, just the total.


----------



## Xmaster

Another important contract has been signed few ago. Reconstruction of middle bridge over Neris river on Kauns northern bypass (road A1). Contractor Kauno tiltai, contract worth 56,5 mEUR. It will be expanded from 2 lanes to 2x2 type of road and is a part of the project to convert northern bypass to a 2+2+2+2 configuration road were middle 2x2 will be used for transit traffic ant outer lanes for a local traffic. AADT at this point is approx 55 000.


----------



## PovilD

Progress on Kaunas Southeastern bypass (A1 and A5 connection via 139). Only one carriegeway is u/c. Stage is from Ateities pl. to the railway underpass that now creates huge loop. Second stage will be through the forest near the railway to Kaunas reservoir electric plant.

















Credit: user iPhone from Lithuanian version of SSC

Technically first carriageway of grade seperated urban expressway, no at grade junctions.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Are there going to be more phases? Where will it connect exactly with A5? Got a map showing the entire route of this bypass that is set to connect A1 and A5?


----------



## PovilD

The Wild Boy said:


> Are there going to be more phases? Where will it connect exactly with A5? Got a map showing the entire route of this bypass that is set to connect A1 and A5?


Yes. Currently we talk about these stages (or etapas in singular):









Stage 1 seem to be divided to multiple mini stages, and we are at first stage of small section between Ateities plentas and recently built railway underpass (rail that goes to city centre).
Second stage of this first stage will probably be by the railway (Kaunas railway bypass) and it will reach junction with T. Masiulio and Hydroelectric power plant road (where road 139 roughly starts).

As for connection with A5. No exact plans, but I've seen municipal master plans where current 139 in Garliava will be rerouted slightly South away from residential area and middle school. There are some industrial buldings, and I guess these would be be demolished. Though I wish A5/130 cloverleaf junction itself would be refurbished sooner.

Kaunas city municipality resurfaced sections where stage 2 and 3 goes. Stage 2 become 2+2 without a median but with some not very safe junctions left.

I could be pessimistic that it's very realistic since there are more needed funds elsewhere (and I kinda agree with that Today), we may be left with only partial profile stage 1 done, and full profile 2x2 from A1 to A5 as a future plan. Despite this I would think when Vilnius-Kaunas-Warsaw motorway direction will be established, 2x2 will come naturally. Maybe just around or after widening of Via Baltica is finished we will see.

Stage 4 will probably only take place when other stages will be up to standard 2x2. It will include new bridge over Nemunas river.


----------



## PovilD

How Kaunas Southeastern bypass may look like according to master plans inside Garliava Town.

Exact design is not yet known, at least to my knowledge. The picture below is one of the two of new alligments of Southeastern bypass of Kaunas. First one is what we have now with first u/c section in Petrašiūnai.


----------



## PovilD

Įsigaliojo sutartis dėl A. Meškinio tilto ties Kaunu rekonstrukcijos – netrukus prasidės vieno intensyviausių tiltų per Nerį tvarkymas - LAKD







lakd.lt




A1 bridge over Neris river reconstruction contract now reached the media.
It will be closed for 2 years (till early 2024 probably). New 2x2 bridge will be built instead of old bridge. We already have new recently opened 2 lane bridge North of the current one that will be closed soon
Net worth is mentioned as 68.37 million euros.

Before and after:










Most interesting part that no plans to stop till is finished.
After the reconstruction of this bridge, it is intended to reconstruct the remaining third (most southern) bridge over the Neris. It will see relatively minor refurbishment, new lighting poles, new tarmac for traffic and pedestrians. When all bridges are completed, remaining traffic-intense part to A1/A6 (Biruliškės) junction will take place. Most recent date from previous info around full completion from A5 to A6 junctions puts its on 2028. We will see.


----------



## RipleyLV

What about the A1/A5 junction? There was some info about it, but I barely remember what was in it and on which page...


----------



## PovilD

RipleyLV said:


> What about the A1/A5 junction? There was some info about it, but I barely remember what was in it and on which page...


No exact info.

We have clearly unfinished work here. Connecting road ends on the municipal border with bus stops implemented.
Signage indicate to exit for road 222 like before the bridge over Neris itself which is more than km away (signage indicate to use connecting road). A1/A5 junction direction Klaipėda should be only accessable direction Warsaw and Klaipėda, direction 222 will be closed (at least to most recent plans I saw).

I think A1/A5 junction must be completed. I mean I would be happy if at least that turboroundabout will be finished. I would add, I would really wish for at least some minor reconstruction of A5 road direction Warsaw where we have Moscow MKAD style dense access/exit roads which is very unsafe for traffic.


----------



## The Wild Boy

PovilD said:


> Įsigaliojo sutartis dėl A. Meškinio tilto ties Kaunu rekonstrukcijos – netrukus prasidės vieno intensyviausių tiltų per Nerį tvarkymas - LAKD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lakd.lt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 bridge over Neris river reconstruction contract now reached the media.
> It will be closed for 2 years (till early 2024 probably). New 2x2 bridge will be built instead of old bridge. We already have new recently opened 2 lane bridge North of the current one that will be closed soon
> Net worth is mentioned as 68.37 million euros.
> 
> Before and after:
> View attachment 4114671
> 
> 
> 
> Most interesting part that no plans to stop till is finished.
> After the reconstruction of this bridge, it is intended to reconstruct the remaining third (most southern) bridge over the Neris. It will see relatively minor refurbishment, new lighting poles, new tarmac for traffic and pedestrians. When all bridges are completed, remaining traffic-intense part to A1/A6 (Biruliškės) junction will take place. Most recent date from previous info around full completion from A5 to A6 junctions puts its on 2028. We will see.


So the way i see this is essentially adding more collector lanes, because these interchanges are too close to each - other, and to avoid traffic weaving. This of course means building more bridges... which is expected. On top of that this stretch is also the busiest on the entire road network in Lithuania. It must have been a real mess before this bridge expansion project was done.

When we look at the A1 / A5 interchange, we can see that one point of it is a problem and causes traffic weaving. I have pointed to the problematic point.









I assume and expect them to rebuild this in the future? How could this be resolved? Something in the style of dutch "basked" interchange ramps, or? I'd assume this would also require expropriating (removing) the nearby objects close to the motorway, or taking away some of their space.

And once they turn most of A5 into a motorway, up to the Polish border, i can see that this interchange will be a problem too:









Traffic going towards say Klaipeda from Poland will have to make a turn on the loop, and then merge out in a spot where traffic weaving can occur... so maybe, adding one flyover could resolve this issue, something like this:









And eventually when the south - eastern bypass of Kaunas gets built in the future, that would make things even messier here, so maybe after - all a complete rebuild of this interchange would be a better choice?


----------



## PovilD

A5/130 will probably need refurbishment as cloverleaf is generally obsolete solution for current traffic levels.

As for A1/A5 road there is wide hard shoulder for connector road.
I don't know why they didn't made connector road already, my guess they don't want to spoil asphalt with guard rail.


----------



## jtgs

The Wild Boy said:


> And once they turn most of A5 into a motorway, up to the Polish border, i can see that this interchange will be a problem too:


The question is, how much would this construction increase the volume of traffic, because it definitely will.
Currently the nearby section of Marijampole-Kaunas motorway serves about 20k vehicles per day: Traffic volumes - LAKD 
I believe it should still have some capacity for further increase - we'll see.

I will use this connector on Sunday, hope I wouldn't need to recall my words


----------



## PovilD

I was looking upon Google Street View, and noticed this sign.
This is just impressive that A1/A12 (Kryžkalnis) junction is exactly between Kaunas and Klaipėda, both for 108 km You can just add 108 for both locations.
The picture is taken from A12/196/197 junction which is nearby A1/A12 junction. Btw, A12/196/197 junction is original Kryžkalnis junction, built in late 1930s


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> I was looking upon Google Street View, and noticed this sign.
> This is just impressive that A1/A12 (Kryžkalnis) junction is exactly between Vilnius and Klaipėda, both for 108 km You can just add 108 for both locations.
> The picture is taken from A12/196/197 junction which is nearby A1/A12 junction. Btw, A12/196/197 junction is original Kryžkalnis junction, built in late 1930s
> 
> View attachment 4127469


Probably you meant exactly between Kaunas and Klaipėda  Not Vilnius. To reach Vilnius from Kryžkalnis intersection you probably need to drive approx ~208 km.


----------



## PovilD

Xmaster said:


> Probably you meant exactly between Kaunas and Klaipėda  Not Vilnius. To reach Vilnius from Kryžkalnis intersection you probably need to drive approx ~208 km.


Sorry, fixed


----------



## PovilD

As for true midpoint between Vilnius and Klaipėda, there is a small rest area with a restaurant. It's between Raseiniai and Ariogala (section between Kaunas and Klaipėda).








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





We use unique system for km markers which indicate distance from both ends. It could came from Soviet practise if not earlier.
I heard critique from one local trucking channel that you may not know where you are at, since abroad kilometers are marked only from one end, not both. Ideally we should only mark distance from Vilnius. When accident happens, you should notify help services that we are at exact km X. Here in Lithuania, this gets tricky. There are maps with km marked on roads only from one end, but I doubt anybody use them, except for road specialists and nerds 









Example:
147 km from Klaipėda. 164 km from Vilnius.


----------



## Džiugas

PovilD said:


> As for true midpoint between Vilnius and Klaipėda, there is a small rest area with a restaurant. It's between Raseiniai and Ariogala (section between Kaunas and Klaipėda).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We use unique system for km markers which indicate distance from both ends. It could came from Soviet practise if not earlier.
> I heard critique from one local trucking channel that you may not know where you are at, since abroad kilometers are marked only from one end, not both. Ideally we should only mark distance from Vilnius. When accident happens, you should notify help services that we are at exact km X. Here in Lithuania, this gets tricky. There are maps with km marked on roads only from one end, but I doubt anybody use them, except for road specialists and nerds
> 
> 
> Example:
> 147 km from Klaipėda. 164 km from Vilnius.


These km markers are very good to orient yourself where are you without using satnav, having more information than e.g. in Latvia is way better. And they are located in all tiers of LAKD maintained roads: main roads (A1-A21), national roads (101-232) and regional roads (1001-5349).


----------



## PovilD

Junction with T. Masiulis street (T. Masiulio g.) with Kaunas Southeastern bypass (half profile). Probably to be u/c when first stage between Kalantos g. and Ateities pl. will be finished:









Clickable thumbnail:








Visualisation:


----------



## jtgs

I haven't realized before there is no continuity within A1. Driving on it today I found there is one place where it abruptly ends, then after the intersection it is continued: 








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





Maybe it was already mentioned in this thread, but are there any plans to change it?


----------



## PovilD

jtgs said:


> I haven't realized before there is no continuity within A1. Driving on it today I found there is one place where it abruptly ends, then after the intersection it is continued:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goo.gl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was already mentioned in this thread, but are there any plans to change it?


Yep, due to farm transport it made to be short non-motorway section.

There are plans for two level junction here, though I guess it will take very long time to see real refurbishments. I like to put project before or after Via Baltica (from LV to PL) will be complete. I guess this project would lean after Via Baltica complete (2030s or later).

Some time ago I noticed plans are for folded diamond junction with noticeably sharp turns in one direction.
I think it will take long time due to other priorities, but I wish for proper Danish style diamond junction here.

Junction could make connecting road more popular connecting Western part of Raseiniai town with A1 highway, or even Viduklė town.


----------



## PovilD

From Today old A1 highway bridge over Neris river is closed for expansion. All traffic now goes through new bridge. It's now featured on OSM.


----------



## PovilD

Kviečiame dalyvauti Via Baltica projekto nuo Marijampolės iki Lenkijos sienos darbų pradžios renginyje - LAKD







lakd.lt





Event scheduled for 9th of December, 2022 to commemorate the start of construction works in one section (72.5-79 km from A1/A5 junction) between Marijampolė and Kalvarija (highway A5)

Looks like Via Baltica construction in Lithuanian side is finally moving on!
It also says section should be already ready by autumn 2023. Hopefully works in Kalvarija town section will also take place by then.


----------



## PovilD

Yet another removed U-turn on A1.

This time on very busy section in Kaunas Northern bypass, just East of A1/A6 junction.
Pedestrian passing place also been removed. Crash barriers everywhere.
Kaunas-Vilnius section now truly U-turn free (when there were dozen left only 10-20 years ago: Karčiupis, Žiežmariai, Grigiškės and even more in the distant past.
There are only four U-turns left in total in the highway A1: two in the junction near Sujainiai (Raseiniai area), and another two in the junction near Antkoptis (Klaipėda/Rietavas area).
A2 remains the champion in terms of U-turns (12 in 6 junctions), but removing those seem to be less likely due to low AADT between Ukmergė and Panevėžys.

Mapilary photo from November 2022 where U-turn was removed. Fresh new crash barriers are visible.









According to OSM user motorway section was extended till A1/A6 junction itself but only Southern carriegeway (North carriegeway has too many substandard features)
There are no photos to prove it's the case, but giving current layout it seems likely to me.
Link:








OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org





Waiting for Urban hub shopping mall u/c soon. If I'm not mistaken pedestrian viaduct is planned here. It will be very convenient connection between Ramučiai/Biruliškės area and Dainava neighborhood of Kaunas.


----------



## Xmaster

Finally, after 4 years of silence Lithuania is back to Via Baltica road for motorway construction works  








So we have contracts for segments marked as II and III
II - 6.5 km long, budget 55.8 mEUR (incl. VAT), contractor Fegda, supposed to be finished Autumn 2023 (Yes, road administration communicates not a month, but a season ) 
III - 6 km long, budget 66.7 mEUR (incl.VAT), contractor Kauno tiltai, supposed to be finished October 2023.

Picture taken from Lithuanian Roads Administration page. Source: Pradedami „Via Baltica“ ruožo nuo Marijampolės iki Lenkijos sienos rekonstravimo darbai - LAKD


----------



## jtgs

I know it is not directly related to the topic, but nevertheless it can be interesting and important from the Lithuanian perspective - S61 from Suwałki to the LT border (24 km section) has just been opened:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605886768917512192Until now it is shown only on the German OSM:





OpenStreetMap Deutschland - Karte







openstreetmap.de





Unfortunately Poland has still 3 more sections to build (they are under construction) to complete the whole section from LT border to Ostrów Mazowiecka.


----------



## PovilD

It gets quite intriguing if S61 will be finished later than Lithuanian A5 due to works in Lomza bypass.
Lithuanians don't have such tricky landscapes like swamps along the way, and distance is not that long between Marijampolė to PL border.
Either way, we really need to start whole section throughout 2023 to finish everything by end of 2024, plus there are military reasons and importance too.


----------



## jtgs

According to the map, updated by PL SSC members it is due to be completed in May 2025, not sure if there are already any delays.


http://ssc.siskom.waw.pl/



In the more remote future there should be a nice alternative motorway, if going to the Western Europe, splitting from S61 in Ełk and then going via Olsztyn-Grudziądz-Bydgoszcz-Poznań. 
It will certainly help, especially during the rush hour in Warsaw (which effectively blocks the S8).


----------

